# The 'Alphabet Game'



## CannonFoddr (May 2, 2009)

*A*llow me to explain the game
*B*efore Anyone Complains
*C*reate a new post of a single sentence (preferably)
*D*on't make it too long
*E*ach new post's sentence must start with the next letter in the alphabet
*F*or examples - see previous lines
*G*ood luck !!!!
*H*owever
*I* must appologise 
*J*ust because all these lines are together
*K*ermitfrog (now known as CannonFoddr) couldn't get them into seperate posts
*L*et me explain - when I tried all the posts got
*M*erged together into a single post anyway
*N*ow it's your turn.......
*O*h before I forget
*P*lease - no large photos
*Q*uaint they may be
*R*eally big pictures
*S*lows everything down
*T*o a crawl for those with slow internet connection
*U*nless you're told off
*V*erbally abusive language
*W*ill receive a smack
*X*tra abusive behavior and
*Y*ou will be reported to the Admins
*Z*oology - sorry just didn't know what to put for last letter


----------



## Brian117 (May 2, 2009)

*A*lphabet-game is fun


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 2, 2009)

*B*ut hang on - I hadn't finished all the rules & you already started


----------



## Luigi F Mario (May 2, 2009)

*WHEN I WAS*


----------



## Luigi F Mario (May 2, 2009)




----------



## Luigi F Mario (May 2, 2009)

*C*an't you take a joke?


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 2, 2009)

*D*on't think I can when people break the rules


----------



## ENDscape (May 2, 2009)

ENDscape is here to make Everyone follow the rules


----------



## Luigi F Mario (May 2, 2009)

*F*uck you then!















*Posts merged*

*A YOUNG BOY*


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 2, 2009)

*G*od help us - Swearing already


----------



## anaxs (May 2, 2009)

Huggies are the best


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 2, 2009)

*I* wouldn't know - don't use them


----------



## Brian117 (May 2, 2009)

*J*ockstraps are better.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 2, 2009)

*K*ilts give freedom of movement


----------



## Luigi F Mario (May 2, 2009)

*L*arge balls can complicate the issue however


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 2, 2009)

*M*ustn't complain about what you've got though


----------



## Brian117 (May 2, 2009)

*N*ah, I think his balls are the size of a pea.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 2, 2009)

Or else....Sephiroth Fails. RANDOMNESS FTW!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 2, 2009)

*P*ardon me !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what are you talking about


----------



## Canonbeat234 (May 3, 2009)

*Q*uit this useless charade, the rules are inert!


----------



## dobz (May 3, 2009)

*R*eally clever aren't you............. dimwit


----------



## ENDscape (May 3, 2009)

*S*top calling people names!


----------



## dobz (May 3, 2009)

*T*rying hard not to OK............... Mr. creepy eyes


----------



## Brian117 (May 3, 2009)

*U*seless trash post ^


----------



## toguro_max (May 3, 2009)

*V*irtual board games usually are strange...


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 3, 2009)

*W*onder what the next Poster will use for 'X'


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 3, 2009)

Xenon sound like a good villains name?


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 3, 2009)

*Y*es it does - but it's been used on a popular Computer game as well


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 3, 2009)

Zen...wait, what the HECK does ZEN MEAN?


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 3, 2009)

*A* place in Halflife ?


----------



## ENDscape (May 3, 2009)

*B*ULLSHIT


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 3, 2009)

*C*orrect ! - I was wrong it's XEN in halflife yet ZEN is 'doctrine that enlightenment can be attained through direct intuitive insight'


----------



## Brian117 (May 4, 2009)

*D*a fuck are you saying? ^


----------



## toguro_max (May 4, 2009)

*E*nlightenment? Do you mean that desktop enviroment for Linux or the enlightenment age?


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 4, 2009)

*F*or goodness sake - I'm a WindowsXP User, why would I talk about Linux ??


----------



## agentgamma (May 4, 2009)

G'DAY MUTHAF**KERS!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 4, 2009)

*H*owdy-doodly-doo


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 4, 2009)

I liek mudkipz. : D


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 4, 2009)

*J*ust use a spellchecker next time - 'liek' ??


----------



## agentgamma (May 4, 2009)

Khaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 4, 2009)

*L*oser alert - ^ broke the rule _'Don't make it too long'_


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 4, 2009)

Mmm.....Chocolate Chip Cookies : D


----------



## ToneEQ (May 4, 2009)

*N*o.. Maryland brand Chocolate Chip Cookies


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 4, 2009)

OH SNAP....!
I DO NOT HEAR SUCH A TRUTH...?!


----------



## Brian117 (May 4, 2009)

*P*fft, okay religious speaking bastard. ^


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 4, 2009)

*Q*uit swearing please - youngsters may be about


----------



## Luigi F Mario (May 4, 2009)

*R*ape them!  RAPE THEM ALL!







-Luigi F Mario


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 4, 2009)

*S*illy bugger ^


----------



## toguro_max (May 4, 2009)

*T*errifying is the thought of raping...


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 4, 2009)

Ultimately....ultimately what?


----------



## Brian117 (May 5, 2009)

*V*ery sorry for swearing. Take it out of my next paycheck.


----------



## agentgamma (May 5, 2009)

WHAT YOU SAY?!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 5, 2009)

*X*-rated comments should be banned from this thread


----------



## agentgamma (May 5, 2009)

*Y*? They're GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREAT!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 5, 2009)

*Z*ero points for ^ - that's cheating


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 5, 2009)

*A*bout him, - forget it, I don't tell any secrets.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 5, 2009)

*B*ut hang on - What Secrets ?


----------



## olliepop2000 (May 5, 2009)

Come on... Spill the beans?


----------



## kjean (May 5, 2009)

*D*ude! I wanna know too.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 5, 2009)

*E*veryone want's to know - come on tell us


----------



## Brian117 (May 5, 2009)

*F*FS, tell us already.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 5, 2009)

*G*o on - at least give us a hint


----------



## ENDscape (May 5, 2009)

*H*ow long before the secret is out???


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 5, 2009)

*I* don't know - better pester MegaAce


----------



## Brian117 (May 5, 2009)

*J*ustice will soon be served to us wanting to know the secret. Let's all wait and see.


----------



## ToneEQ (May 6, 2009)

*K*nown by only a few people, tell us!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 6, 2009)

*L*et us know - Plleeeeaaaaaaaaassssseeeeee !!!!!!


----------



## toguro_max (May 6, 2009)

*M*ind you telling the secret, for god's sake?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2009)

*N*o, I'm afraid I can't without a decent amount of bribe money.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 6, 2009)

*O*h dam it - I'm skint in this recession


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2009)

*P*oor bloke? Just like me, it's why I have to resort to bribery.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 6, 2009)

Quit people...we shall obviously never know ;-;


----------



## Brian117 (May 6, 2009)

*R*awr, I will never give up fighting about the secret.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 6, 2009)

*S*eventy-four posts in 4 days - should this be a Sticky ??


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2009)

*T*hat's reaally up to a mod.


----------



## mucus (May 6, 2009)

*U*nderstanding when to sticky something, and when not to is very important.


----------



## toguro_max (May 6, 2009)

*V*ast are the topics that should be stickied...


----------



## Brian117 (May 7, 2009)

*W*utlol.


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (May 7, 2009)

*X*ylophones taste like shit


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 7, 2009)

*Y*ellow Bass taste better - why not try that instead


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 7, 2009)

Zzzzzz......*SNAP* What just happened?!


----------



## agentgamma (May 7, 2009)

Ah... f**k!! The cables out!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 7, 2009)

*B*etter get it fixed then


----------



## agentgamma (May 7, 2009)

Can't get it fixed without mah tools!!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 7, 2009)

Damn....thats awful.
No TV No fun.
...
SCREW THE TV! I HAZ MUNEY


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 7, 2009)

*E*ver heard of iplayer ? - watch TV online


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2009)

*F*orget iPlayer, just use newsgroups.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 7, 2009)

*G*ood idea - & what about P2P file sharing


----------



## Brian117 (May 7, 2009)

*H*mm, P2P would be fine if you're willing to wait a few minutes/hours to download the video.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 7, 2009)

*I*n fact - you are quite right


----------



## agentgamma (May 9, 2009)

Jake, I know where you live


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 9, 2009)

*K*eep it to yourself then


----------



## Brian117 (May 9, 2009)

*L*ol. Do you mind telling us where he lives?


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 9, 2009)

*M*ind you - Who is Jake ???


----------



## mucus (May 9, 2009)

*N*ever mind, I don't even CARE who Jake is.
*O*n another note
*P*lease don't talk about Jake again.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 9, 2009)

*Q*uestion ? - Why not


----------



## mucus (May 9, 2009)

*R*eally Real Raging Reasons


----------



## toguro_max (May 9, 2009)

*S*aiyng such things make us more curious than ever...


----------



## Brian117 (May 9, 2009)

*T*hat is correct. ^


----------



## agentgamma (May 10, 2009)

U sicken me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 10, 2009)

*Z*zzzzz... I'm bored waiting for Star Trek to finish downloading so I'm posting here.


----------



## agentgamma (May 10, 2009)

A man named TrolleyDave forgot a few letters


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 10, 2009)

*B*ecause TrolleyDave is a rebel and don't play by other peoples rules.


----------



## mucus (May 10, 2009)

*C*rap, another one...


----------



## Isaiah (May 10, 2009)

*D*on't give me that shit.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 10, 2009)

*E*veryone - Please stick to the rules


----------



## DarkRey (May 10, 2009)

*E*asy boys!!, don't take other people's shit!!
*F*or Fuk sake, i should have known there was another page


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 10, 2009)

*G*ood job you did - otherwise the game will be totally F**ked up


----------



## agentgamma (May 10, 2009)

Hungry is what I am.


----------



## toguro_max (May 10, 2009)

*I* recommend you to eat something...


----------



## Brian117 (May 10, 2009)

*J*ust be careful not to eat your foot...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 10, 2009)

*K*eep away from Brians advice, eat your foot.


----------



## Brian117 (May 10, 2009)

*L*ook, don't EVER eat your foot. Or you'll be called, "Daddy one-leg" the rest of your life.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 10, 2009)

*M*y opinion is still that you stay away from Brians advice.  Go to town on your foot with some hot sauce and post it up on youtube.


----------



## Brian117 (May 11, 2009)

*N*o, no no no no. JUST DON'T! Stfu TrolleyDave


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2009)

*O*h my god, how dare you speak to me like that! You stfu Brian or I'll have to pimpslap you!


----------



## Brian117 (May 11, 2009)

*P*ssht, You can't even pimpslap an apple.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2009)

*Q*quit talking now mate before your gob writes a cheque you can't cash.


----------



## Brian117 (May 11, 2009)

*R*iiight. I don't even have a "gob"...I think.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2009)

*S*ure you do, you talk out of it!


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (May 11, 2009)

Tits


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2009)

*U*nfortunately you're either playing the wrong game or your just not very bright, I hope for your sake it's the first!


----------



## Brian117 (May 11, 2009)

*V*ery true Dave. I also hope it's the first.


----------



## Hehe Moo (May 11, 2009)

*W*hy did my 'Count to a Million' game get locked from the EoF if it's just like any other retarded games here?


----------



## Daemon.nds (May 11, 2009)

Xanax is the key to ending your whining until your period is over, wussy boy.


----------



## agentgamma (May 11, 2009)

*B*reaking the rules, one step at a time


----------



## kjean (May 11, 2009)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> *B*reaking the rules, one step at a time


*B*anned *C*anned agentgamma for sale. Start at US $0.98


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 11, 2009)

*D*on't anyone bother with rules anymore -  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what happend to 'Y', 'Z' & 'A'   ?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2009)

*E*ach to there own mate, maybe some of us are just illiterate.


----------



## Brian117 (May 11, 2009)

*F*alsely accusing other members. Banned. ^


----------



## mucus (May 11, 2009)

*G*od, you're fucking banning people in here too...


----------



## anaxs (May 11, 2009)

*A*ll u guys are crazy


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2009)

*I* dunno, another who doesn't know his A-Z's.


----------



## anaxs (May 11, 2009)

*w*ell bust my bubble


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2009)

*G*ood god woman, that's not what I meant when I said treat it like a bottle of ketchup.


----------



## Brian117 (May 11, 2009)

*H*ell, I'm sick of people that screw this game up. DIE.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2009)

*I* didn't do anything wrong you son of a bitch!


----------



## Brian117 (May 12, 2009)

*J*ust calm down, I was not directing it towards you. You play the game right...dang bitch.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 12, 2009)

*K*nobhead aren't I, I thought it was aimed at me.  You vaginal swab.


----------



## Brian117 (May 12, 2009)

*L*ook you corncake grit head, stop calling me names or I'll call 911 on you. Got me?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 12, 2009)

*M*y bad, sorry.  I think my fingers have developed tourettes.



Spoiler



Cockfarmer.  Damnit, see what I mean.


----------



## anaxs (May 12, 2009)

* I* think im gonna puke.....


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 12, 2009)

*O*i you vaginal discharge, sort your game playing skills out.


----------



## Brian117 (May 12, 2009)

*P*fft, don't hate on someone just because they puke easily.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. You vaginal discharge collector...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 12, 2009)

*Q*uiet yourself down sunshine, I was hating on him for his lack of alphabetizing skills.


----------



## kjean (May 12, 2009)

*R*ebelled against the Geneva Alphabet Game Convention. DIE.


----------



## mucus (May 12, 2009)

*S*hit man
*T*urds too
*U*nderwear stained with poo
*V*exing, it is
*W*hen someone doesn't
*X*..... uhhhh   I messed up with my rhyme


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 12, 2009)

*Y*o Anaxs - learn your alphabet


----------



## agentgamma (May 12, 2009)

*Y*ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!

CRANK DAT SOUJLA BOI!!


----------



## Brian117 (May 12, 2009)

*Z*oo...That's all this thread is anymore. ZOO I SAY! And TrolleyJoe or whatever the hell your name is, you and me are going to have a chat on your foul language.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 12, 2009)

*A*ssume nothing BrianIQ17 or whatever the hell you call yourself, we won't be having words.  You talk to me like that again and we'll be having fisticuffs.


----------



## Brian117 (May 12, 2009)

*B*iyatch I slap you. But fight aside, that was pretty smart saying "IQ17". x3


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 12, 2009)

*C*heers mate, glad you liked it! A little humour always brightens up the day!


----------



## Brian117 (May 12, 2009)

*D*on't try and make me all happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I like to live a dark...unhappy life.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 12, 2009)

*E*h? Why would you want to be unhappy?!? Life's full of weed, vaginas and boobies - it's great!


----------



## Brian117 (May 12, 2009)

*F*fs, is that all that matters to you manwhores? *does a snap along with a hair flip and walks away*


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 12, 2009)

*G*ot a problem with manwhores?  Pah, you're just jealous cos we're having a better time then you!


----------



## Brian117 (May 12, 2009)

*H*A. You make me laugh. All manwhores get are STD's. So I guess have a better time than me. o_o


----------



## mucus (May 12, 2009)

*I*t seems that you two are the only ones keeping this thread alive.
*I*f it were left up to me, and say.... anyone it would've like the dinosaurs.
*I* don't think that it's a game if you are the only ones playing.
*I*n that case I better play along too.
*I* am not a manwhore by the by.


----------



## Brian117 (May 12, 2009)

*J*eeze Mr. 5I's, play the game right. Or get straight.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 12, 2009)

*K*aleidoscopic - that's all I can say about this game


----------



## Brian117 (May 12, 2009)

*L*ol. Has anyone noticed I've gotten the letter L, lots of time in a row? Hax.


----------



## mucus (May 12, 2009)

*M*aybe if you waited around longer someone else would get *L*


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 12, 2009)

*N*ah, I reckon he sits there waiting for it to come up because he loves it so much.


----------



## Brian117 (May 12, 2009)

*O*h Trolley, you're a laugh.
-
No seriously, that made me laugh big time. xD


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 12, 2009)

*P*leased my comedic talents came to some use!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 12, 2009)

*Q*uite right


----------



## Brian117 (May 12, 2009)

*R*ight indeed. There's lots of pwny people on this thread.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 12, 2009)

*S*urely you meant lots and not lost? And there's no pwn in any thread until the p0wn commander arrives!


----------



## ENDscape (May 13, 2009)

*T*ypo is a common thing


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2009)

*U*nfortunately it's probably something more like Brian not being very bright.


----------



## agentgamma (May 13, 2009)

*Y*ea! Yea! Yea! Yea! Yea!

Day after day your home life's a wreck
The powers that be just breathe down your neck
You get no respect
You get no relief
You gotta speak up
And yell out your piece

So back off your rules
Back off your jibe
Cause I'm sick of not living to stay alive
Leave me alone
Not asking a lot
I don't wanna be controlled

That's all I want
That's all I want
That's all I want
That's all I want

Ya Ya Ya Ya Ya

How many times is it gonna take
Till someone around you hears what you say
You've tried being cool
You feel like a lie
You've played by their rules
Now it's their turn to try

So back off your rules
Back off your jibe
Cause I'm sick of not living to stay alive
Leave me alone
Not asking a lot
I just don't wanna be controlled

That's all I want
That's all I want
That's all I want
That's all I want

I said it before
I'll say it again
If you could just listen then it might make sense

So back off your rules
Back off your jibe
Cause I'm sick of not living to stay alive
Leave me alone
Not asking a lot
Just don't wanna be controlled

That's all I want
That's all I want
That's all I want

Yea! Yea! Yea! Yea! Yea!


----------



## Brian117 (May 13, 2009)

*Z*ucchini sticks!, I'm sorry guys, I meant to say "lots". And Dave...you are one horrible mean son of a shrimp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, after all the porn I filmed for you at your studio.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2009)

*A*t the most I'm being rude, I don't know about mean.


----------



## Brian117 (May 13, 2009)

*B*ollocks, is there a difference?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2009)

*C*ertainly there is, it's completely different.


----------



## Brian117 (May 13, 2009)

*D*o explain...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2009)

*E*asily, being rude is being rude and, well, being mean is being mean.  Do you see now?


----------



## Brian117 (May 13, 2009)

*F*rankly, I do not. 

Here in America, rude and mean are basically the same term. But if another American wants to correct me, go ahead.


----------



## mucus (May 13, 2009)

*E*xactly how does this game go?

*D*id I do wrong by doing this?

*C*an I reverse time by just writing

*B*ackwards? 

*A*nother way to think of this is ....

*Z*yzzyx Road was a movie that sucked.


----------



## agentgamma (May 13, 2009)

*Y*UGIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHH!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 13, 2009)

*Z*ero points to mucus & Agentgamma - Learn your alphabet & read the rules 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *C*reate a new post of a single sentence
> *D*on't make it too long
> *E*ach new post's sentence must start with the next letter in the alphabet


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2009)

*A*bsolutely disagree I do, I've broken each one of those rules.


----------



## mucus (May 13, 2009)

*B*astard!  I didn't know someone was enforcing the rules.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2009)

*C*onsidering how many times they've been broken he's not doing a very good job.


----------



## mucus (May 13, 2009)

*D*on't you think he's just making up the rules, so that he can sound smarter than us?


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 13, 2009)

*E*veryone should know that I started the game,so I make the rules - shame I can't ban


----------



## mucus (May 13, 2009)

*F*orget that, once you posted it you lost control of it!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 13, 2009)

*G*ood grief man - havn't you heard of 'Edit'


----------



## mucus (May 13, 2009)

*F*rig man, lay off


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 13, 2009)

*H*ey - we're *not* going backwards


----------



## mucus (May 13, 2009)

*I *don't care about your damn rules.


fuck spoilers


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 13, 2009)

*J*ust get the spoiler right


----------



## mucus (May 13, 2009)

*K*illing me; spoilers aren't easy to do.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 13, 2009)

*L*et me give you a clue 



Spoiler



'Spoiler' not 'spolier'


----------



## mucus (May 13, 2009)

*M*aybe I can't splel but at least I can spell


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2009)

*N*ow now, less of the bickering please.


----------



## mucus (May 13, 2009)

*O*h, did anyone notice? Kermit jumped all over that *L*


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2009)

*P*ossibly because he's a frog who's in a bad mood cos he's a frog who's had a grown mans hand up his arse for a couple of decades?


----------



## Brian117 (May 13, 2009)

*Q*uit being rude to a person who actually came up with a game that we're all obviously supporting.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 13, 2009)

*R*eally ? - there's someone here that's supporting me ??


----------



## Brian117 (May 13, 2009)

*S*ure. Well, I meant we're supporting the GAME.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 13, 2009)

*T*o True - you are at that


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2009)

*U*nder no circumstances will I stop being rude to anyone - even the little green bastard who came up with the game.


----------



## mucus (May 13, 2009)

*v*agina, fuck, twat cunt, crap, damn, shit, yeah
I had to get that outta my system


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 13, 2009)

*W*@nk3r - you forgot that one


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2009)

*V*ery true, and don't forget tosser, bollocks, shite and fanny.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 13, 2009)

*W*@nker - you were suppose to use 'X' next


----------



## mucus (May 13, 2009)

*S*omehow we are back on s


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2009)

*X*tra special attention should be paid to the teachings of Reverand Jim Ignatowski.


----------



## mucus (May 13, 2009)

*Y*ou skipped the letter "E" there mr. priest


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2009)

*Z*ygotrian.  That's a word I just made up, that shows how much I care about your letter "E", unless it comes in pill form.


----------



## mucus (May 13, 2009)

*A*ss, you can't keep making up words!  you gotta use the letter "E" too


----------



## Brian117 (May 13, 2009)

*B*ollocks, a huge fight going on here. Should I stay out?


----------



## mucus (May 13, 2009)

*C*raphead, what do you think you're doing waltzing into this thread like it's nothing?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2009)

*D*on't get cocky now mate or I'll have to chin you.


----------



## ENDscape (May 14, 2009)

*E*veryone calm down!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2009)

*F*orget calm, anarchy rules!


----------



## kjean (May 14, 2009)

*G*ee! Don't break your Queen's heart.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2009)

*H*ell, I'd like to break more that her bleedin heart, bloody royalty.


----------



## kjean (May 14, 2009)

*I* love your Britain accent when you say "Bloody hell!"

Yay.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 14, 2009)

*J*ust calm down everyone


----------



## Brian117 (May 14, 2009)

*K*srsly, you need to calm down Dave. You're making this thread not want to be read. And Mucus is being a total cockwad towards everyone. Just stop it.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 14, 2009)

*L*ol - bit of a cheat I think > 'Ksrsly' = O*k S*e*r*iou*sly* ???


----------



## Brian117 (May 14, 2009)

*M*eh, it's not really a cheat, people do say it online.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2009)

*N*o they don't, do they?


----------



## agentgamma (May 14, 2009)

I like to break the rules a lot. You know what I mean, ja? I mean seriously - who listens to a MUPPET!?!?!
Anyway its time to quote the works of Shakesphere


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> When thou wakest,
> Thou takest
> True delight
> In the sight
> ...


I have no idea what that means... O.o


----------



## Brian117 (May 14, 2009)

*O*h yes they do Dave. I don't know where you've had your 30 or something year head up, but they do.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2009)

*P*lease tell them to stop whenever you see it then, they are contributing towards the rampant illiteracy of our youth.


----------



## Brian117 (May 14, 2009)

*Q*uit using terms that even the President wouldn't know.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2009)

*R*eally? I knew Obama wasn't very bright but bloody hell!


----------



## kjean (May 15, 2009)

*S*orry to interrupt, but it's really cool when Dave say that.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2009)

*T*he game seems to have died suddenly, where'd everybody go?


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 15, 2009)

*U*h....some people have jobs to go to,do shift work & can't always get onto a computer 24-7


----------



## mucus (May 15, 2009)

*V*ash the stampede should kick your ass... but he's a pacifist (and a plant?) so he probably won't.


----------



## Brian117 (May 15, 2009)

_Double post. Sorry._


----------



## Brian117 (May 15, 2009)

*W*oah, chillax broski, it's not their fault they're trying to get money to put food on the table...Are you jealous or something because you don't have a job?


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 15, 2009)

*X*enophobia - That's what I think !!


----------



## anaxs (May 15, 2009)

*L* joke


----------



## mucus (May 15, 2009)

*Y*ou really should play by the rules


----------



## agentgamma (May 17, 2009)

*P*1ay1/\9 6y 7eh ru1e5 15 4 n00bs lol.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 17, 2009)

*A*gentgamma - you should heed your own advice - the next letter was meant to be '*Z'*


----------



## agentgamma (May 17, 2009)

*B*reaking rules FTW


----------



## Brian117 (May 17, 2009)

*C*an never win with these kind of people eh Kermit?


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 17, 2009)

*D*on't you know it


----------



## ~Tiny~ (May 17, 2009)

*E*veryone knows it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 17, 2009)

*F*unnily enough I agree wholeheartedly!


----------



## Brian117 (May 18, 2009)

*G*reat, Trolley is finally coming around to being nice.


----------



## dobz (May 18, 2009)

*H*ello everybody


----------



## anaxs (May 18, 2009)

*H*appy new years.....sorry that was random


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2009)

*I*sn't that copyright infringement?


----------



## anaxs (May 18, 2009)

*J*ust wish it was


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2009)

*K*eep going, that's hardly an answer.


----------



## Brian117 (May 18, 2009)

*L*ol. I got L once again. This game is really hax'd to make me keep getting L's.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2009)

*M*aybe that's why you've not posted in a while, your love for the letter L drove you to it.


----------



## Brian117 (May 18, 2009)

*N*ah, just bad timing I guess you whore.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2009)

*O*h I see, we're back to the insults are we you slag!


----------



## Brian117 (May 18, 2009)

*P*uddinghead!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2009)

*Q*uite the wordsmith aren't you you big fat bollock brain.


----------



## Brian117 (May 18, 2009)

*R*ight you are you fat ugly British talking manwhore who sucks eggs.


----------



## kjean (May 18, 2009)

*S*orry to interrupt, again, but can I eat that pudding you mentioned earlier?


----------



## Brian117 (May 18, 2009)

*T*ake all the pudding insides Trolley's head as you'd like. There's tons of it due to him not graduating, so all the pudding is from loss of education.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 18, 2009)

*U*nderstand this - will you please stop the insults you _Double-dealing P***-Balling A***-Cr**ping W***ing Little C***_ (try saying that in less than 3 sec)


----------



## kjean (May 18, 2009)

*V*ery interesing. Pstarstarstar-Balling Astarstarstar-Crstarstarping Wstarstarstaring Little Cstarstarstar... wut?!?!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2009)

*W*hat the hell man? Bringing up my lack of education is a low blow Brian you fanny fart, but still I can relish in the fact that I've got a genius level IQ and you caugt the "special" bus to school.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2009)

*X*ylophones gave me permission to double post.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 18, 2009)

*Y*ou know - some people can't grasp the fact that * meant I censored it - use your imagination to what it could mean



Spoiler



1) Use another word for 'Urine'
2) Use another word for 'Backside'
3) Solid mass that comes out of above mentioned object
4) Another word for 'Masturbation'
5) Another word for female genetalia


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2009)

*Z*oo?  Is that what it meant?


----------



## anaxs (May 18, 2009)

*A* magician always reveals his secrets


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 18, 2009)

*B*loody hell - that was a quick reply


----------



## kjean (May 18, 2009)

*C*an I answer now? No? Awwww...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2009)

*D*on't see why you can't, yes would be better anyway as it's a much more positive word.


----------



## mucus (May 18, 2009)

*E*very time I try to get a word in, YOU keep changing the subject and breaking my concentration as I dump the bottle out and I count the Advil up again


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2009)

*F*ury, is that what it brings out in you?


----------



## mucus (May 18, 2009)

*G*od, would you just leaf me alone?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2009)

*I*nterestingly enough leafs of paper aren't actually made from leaves.


----------



## Hadrian (May 18, 2009)

*H* usually comes before *I*.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2009)

*K*nowng that I'm not very well educated you rub my illiteracy in my face, for shame ood sir, for shame.


----------



## Hadrian (May 18, 2009)

*J*ust kidding Dongy, you know I'm hawt for you.


WAIT A MINUTE HE DUND IT AGAIN!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2009)

*J*ust cos u r hawt 4 me i wull let you off.  Had I dund it rite dis tyme?


----------



## Brian117 (May 18, 2009)

*K*ai, well. I'm done on this thread due to "hatement" on me. Have a good life. *hairflips*


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2009)

*L*ooks like it must be your time of the month, one minute you're all lippy and the next you're crying like a big girls blouse.


----------



## mucus (May 18, 2009)

*M*an, trolleydave you see that? you got the "*L*" this [email protected]


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2009)

*N*ow Brian really will be upset!  We all know about his shady infatuation with the letter L, I hear he's got clips from Sesame Street taped that are about the letter L and he uses them for dodgy means.


----------



## Brian117 (May 18, 2009)

*O*h you bastard...keep this up and see who's tires get slashed tomorrow. Oh and by the wayyyyy,



Spoiler



*I QUIT YOUR FUCKING CAMERAMAN JOB WITH HADRIANS PORN*. He's got a very small one anyways, the camera couldn't pick it up even on zoom. Get me a new camera and maybe I'll come back.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 19, 2009)

*P*oor old Brian - he didn't get the 'L'


----------



## Brian117 (May 19, 2009)

*Q*uit it with the L, people! I'm not obsessed with it. It's just bad timing that I always get it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2009)

*R*eally? Are you sure about that? Cos you've been in a really bad mood every since you didn't get it.


----------



## Brian117 (May 19, 2009)

*S*hut up. I've been pissed because of the way you've been talking to me. Treating me like I'm some kind of...t.A.T.u poster above a random persons bed.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2009)

*T*hat's what you claim, yet you're the one who started this whole situation with your puddinghead cmment.  I'm no puddinghead, I'm clearly a cakebrain.


----------



## Brian117 (May 19, 2009)

*U*gh, you say I started the fight, but I indeed remember you calling me a "fat bollocks brain" or some term. I am not a fat bollocks brain, I am clearly a fat cripes brain.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 19, 2009)

*V*icious circle this.... 2 people blaming each other


----------



## Brian117 (May 19, 2009)

*W*rong. It's obvious it's only 1 person fighting against themselves. Trolley started it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2009)

*X*enophobia is the cause of all your problems I reckon.


----------



## Brian117 (May 19, 2009)

*Y*eah...let's go with that.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2009)

*Z*e facts all point in zat direction.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 21, 2009)

*A*ll the facts ?? - surely not


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2009)

*B*ut I thought they did?


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 21, 2009)

*C*an you elaborate on that - please


----------



## Brian117 (May 21, 2009)

*D*on't waste your time on Trolley. He just likes to mess with peoples fat "bollocky" brains.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2009)

*E*ven now, after all this time you're still rabbiting on about that, you're such a big pair of wobbly breasts.


----------



## Brian117 (May 21, 2009)

*F*uke you. Who can forget the insults that you throw at them? I'm sure one of your old classmates are still affected by what you said to them 98 years ago.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 21, 2009)

*G*ood grief - 98 Years ago, surely all those classmates be dead won't they ??


----------



## Brian117 (May 21, 2009)

*H*ell if I know, I just said 98 to prove a point.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 21, 2009)

*I* think TrolleyDave lying about his age - have you seen his profile picture & how old he claims to be  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!


----------



## Brian117 (May 21, 2009)

*J*umpin' the gun now aren't ya? I never said he was 98...at least I didn't mean to make it sound like that.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2009)

*K*eep kidding yourself you weren't trying to insinuate I was 105 years old.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 22, 2009)

*L*et get something straight - Noone has SAID '105' (yet)


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2009)

*M*y bad, was it 98?


----------



## Brian117 (May 22, 2009)

*N*o...it was 37*


----------



## kjean (May 22, 2009)

*O*h dear, kermitfrog said 98 and it was 7 years ago.


----------



## Brian117 (May 22, 2009)

*P*hoohie, I should of never started a war about Dave's really high age.


----------



## mucus (May 22, 2009)

*Q*uit with this annoying crapola already.


----------



## Brian117 (May 22, 2009)

*R*eally? Well I recall some stupid crapola dedicated to you earlier on in this thread. So sorry for it being my turn. Bastard.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2009)

*S*hit man, can't we all just get along?  How can we a successful social revoluton when people aren't very sociable.


----------



## mucus (May 22, 2009)

*T*his always happens.  The alphabet thread leads to fighting, i think it should be locked down.


----------



## Brian117 (May 22, 2009)

*U*hh, sorry. I will try to stay calm if it means to keep this thread up.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2009)

*V*arious people claim that the moon landings were faked, personally I believe they were an extension to te gag that Orson Welles played with his War of the Worlds broadcast.


----------



## Brian117 (May 22, 2009)

*W*ha-? You are really off topic Davey Crockett.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2009)

*X*ybots, although hailed as a classic at the time, was actually a very average game.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 23, 2009)

*Y*ou really like changing subjects regulaly - don't you TrolleyDave


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2009)

*Z*ed's dead baby, Zed's dead.


----------



## Brian117 (May 23, 2009)

*A*lphabet-game is fun.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2009)

*B*ut it's not as fun as the banned game.


----------



## Brian117 (May 23, 2009)

*C*ertainly there are differences, but I'd like to say it's 50/50.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 23, 2009)

*D*o you think so ?? I though more like 75/25


----------



## Isaiah (May 23, 2009)

*E*nough of this BS! On with recession!


----------



## Lughaidh (May 23, 2009)

*F*irst post for me in alphabet game?


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 23, 2009)

*G*ood job - at least YOU followed the rules first time,unlike *Luigi F Mario*


----------



## Brian117 (May 23, 2009)

*H*oly cow. Even a noob plays right the first time. *is shocked*


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2009)

*I*n this day and age where people just ignore the rules and play the way they want it does make a change.


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2009)

*J*ust had to post before me dave - I had a good *i* one.


----------



## mucus (May 23, 2009)

*I* think that the Noob is a pretty cool guy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2009)

*L*ook, mucus is breaking the rules are per bloody usual.  You should follow my example mate and stick to the correct letters at all times, wouldn't see me posting a letter out of sync would you?


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2009)

*M*acerate mucus, you must (randomly selected word).


----------



## mucus (May 23, 2009)

*M*y bad, my bad.  I won't let it happen again mein capitan.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2009)

*N*o, no, don't stress yourself about it.  These things happen in such a fast flowing game such as this.  I do think someone needs to have a word with flameiguana though.


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2009)

*O*MFG, I always have to edit my bloody posts mate!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2009)

*P*retty much everything is thrown off now! Now we've got 2 M's!


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2009)

*Q*uick! Invent a letter between L and M, so I can put it there!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2009)

*R*eally we'd be better off ignoring it and pretending it never happened, kind of like the Bush administration.


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2009)

*S*omeday, when I'm old and forgetful...


----------



## mucus (May 23, 2009)

*T*hat's funny Trolley Dave.  But I thought you are on the other side of the pond...?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2009)

*U*nderstand correct you do, but the stupidity of Bush was known worldwide.


----------



## mucus (May 23, 2009)

*V* is for valentine's day, the holiday that i'm not too fond of.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2009)

*W* is for wanker, the kind of person I'm not too fond of.


----------



## mucus (May 23, 2009)

*X* is for X-ray, btw I've never broken a bone


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2009)

*Y*ou know, I've broken plenty of other peoples bones, but never had any of mine broken.


----------



## mucus (May 23, 2009)

*Z*ounds! I never figured you for a bully!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2009)

*A*ck, I'm not a bully - it was always in self defence!


----------



## mucus (May 23, 2009)

*B*ut you're just saying that, I watched the youtube footage where you beat the other guy who was showing off.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2009)

*C*'mon, that guy was asking for it.


----------



## mucus (May 23, 2009)

*D*amn, you're right! 
I can't believe that flaming iguana, making a hate thread for me... it was really nice!  (that's a derailed train of thought)


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2009)

*E*ven though I made a thread about you, it was not out of kindness.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2009)

*F*or future reference my favourite curry is a madras.


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2009)

*G*onna get me some curry.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2009)

*H*ow evil of you to mention you're gonna get a curry when I can't eat them til I have gallbladder out.


----------



## Deleted User (May 24, 2009)

*I*ncredibly evil of you, sir, to mention an organ with more letters than my brain can process until I get that brain removed.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2009)

*J*ust do what I did, a very long toothbrush in through the ear and keep scrobbing for about 7 months - your brain will quickly erm, someting or other.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 24, 2009)

*K*orma - that's my favorite curry


----------



## oliebol (May 24, 2009)

*L*ame, if you ask me


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 24, 2009)

*M*mmm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Don't think so


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2009)

*N*obody knows the trouble I've seen.


----------



## Brian117 (May 24, 2009)

*O*rly? Do tell your troubles...


----------



## Hadrian (May 24, 2009)

*P*1ngdong has made a mess on Toni's shelf.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 25, 2009)

*Q*uestion - & I hate to think what the answer is. What type of mess ?


----------



## Hadrian (May 25, 2009)

*R*oger Rabbits remains, P1ngy sprayed them all over the shelf


----------



## fridgos (May 25, 2009)

*S*o? I don't really care if I'm honest.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 25, 2009)

*T*otally unacceptable - Rabbit remains all over the place - Yuuck


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2009)

*U* wud b shokked by wot else he did 2 them.


----------



## kjean (May 27, 2009)

*V*ote to ban p1ngy.


----------



## mucus (May 27, 2009)

*W*hat?! How could you start a vote without me even being here?


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 27, 2009)

*X*cellent !! - OK I know that's cheating


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2009)

*Y*ou spelt excellent wrong mate, just in case you didn't know.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 28, 2009)

*Z*ZZzzzzz - I think someone was asleep when I said



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> OK I know that's cheating


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2009)

*A*hhh right, well that's even worse then!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 28, 2009)

*B*lepharism -  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 < that's what I think this 'smiley' suffers from


----------



## iPikachu (May 28, 2009)

*C*areful nao you dont want to make it


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 28, 2009)

*D*uh.... What are you talking about ??


----------



## B-Blue (May 29, 2009)

E, I suck at this game...


----------



## Splych (May 29, 2009)

*F**** this game... Even thought it is my first time playing...


----------



## iPikachu (May 29, 2009)

*G*o home then


----------



## B-Blue (May 29, 2009)

Gee, I suck at this game


----------



## iPikachu (May 29, 2009)

*H*aha too slow!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 29, 2009)

*I*n yer face


----------



## mucus (May 29, 2009)

*J*ust incase you didn't notice, I am the Super Mother Bug!


----------



## iPikachu (May 30, 2009)

*k*ind of you to say so


----------



## Isaiah (May 30, 2009)

*L*ucky assholes, my mum just made me drink ginseng tea. *shudder*


----------



## iPikachu (May 30, 2009)

muahahaha!!! i had to drink ginseng every breakfast 2 years ago.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 30, 2009)

*N*o she didn't, don't tell lies!


----------



## iPikachu (May 30, 2009)

*o* but i did drink them! horrible


----------



## Isaiah (May 30, 2009)

*P*ulled a fast one there.


----------



## iPikachu (May 31, 2009)

Quoting randomness!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 31, 2009)

*R*andomness ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - I hate chaos


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2009)

*S*o you've got a problem with chaos have you?


----------



## fridgos (May 31, 2009)

*T*here are 14 pages in this topic so far...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2009)

*U*hm, coming in here and posting lies won't make you very popular.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 31, 2009)

*V*ery weird  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Fridgos said 14 pages when there's actually 27


----------



## Hehe Moo (May 31, 2009)

*W*hy the hell do I keep getting the letter W?!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2009)

*X*anthareels are plotting against you and making it happen.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 31, 2009)

*Y*ou must be joking - Right ??


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2009)

*Z*oo-ologists that are highly respected in their field gave me the information.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 31, 2009)

*A*ctually found out what 'Xanthareels' are  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  - Yeaaach !!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2009)

*B*loody hell mate, you didn't know what one was? Well neither did I til I used the search string "words beginning with x" in Google.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 31, 2009)

*C*an't beat a bit of googling


----------



## fridgos (May 31, 2009)

*D*amn, I cant think of anything...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2009)

*E*rrr you could have said that you prefer fondling over googling, that would've worked.


----------



## fridgos (May 31, 2009)

*F*ondling, whats that?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2009)

*G*roping.


----------



## fridgos (May 31, 2009)

*H*a. *I* should have known.

^^^CLEVERNESS^^^


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2009)

*I*t's not that clever, it's against the rules.


----------



## fridgos (May 31, 2009)

*J*oking. xP


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 31, 2009)

*K*ainolophobia - glad I don't suffer from it, otherwise I wouldn't be here


----------



## Brian117 (May 31, 2009)

*L*ook...you need to stop confusing my brain and making me look those terms up on Google. OMG I GOT TEH L. I GOT L I GOT L. YEAH! Suck that Trolley.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2009)

*M*y my, in one of those moods are we? Am I going to have to make a "OMG LIEK I G0TZ DA ELL" thread about you?


----------



## Brian117 (May 31, 2009)

*N*ah, you must not publicly humiliate me in front of pirates.


----------



## fridgos (May 31, 2009)

*O*MG PIRATES!!!!!


----------



## Brian117 (May 31, 2009)

*P*irating pirates, you know.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2009)

*Q*uick to rip pirates, both in terms of copying and, well, farting.


----------



## Brian117 (May 31, 2009)

*R*iiiiiight. Just don't humiliate meh. Or I'll seriously steal your pole you left in my basement.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2009)

*S*o that's where I left it!


----------



## Brian117 (May 31, 2009)

*T*sk tsk...You leave everything here. You left your toaster, your bills, your pants, your frog (no, not kermit), and FINALLY, your french maid outfit, size XS.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 31, 2009)

*U*seless so-&-So, He'll forget his head if it wasn't screwed on


----------



## Minox (May 31, 2009)

**V*omits*


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2009)

Banned for posti

*W*ait, it's the wrong thread for that...


----------



## Brian117 (May 31, 2009)

*W*hoa, hang on there Minox, let me grab you Trolleys clothes to puke in.

*X*-rated porn is Daves best friend.


----------



## Minox (May 31, 2009)

*Y*ou're not Dave.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2009)

*Z*eus' floppy white beard, of course he's not Dave, I am!


----------



## Minox (May 31, 2009)

*Å*h nej!



Spoiler



Yes, I totally just did that to be a douche, but it is the following letter in the Swedish alphabet


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2009)

*B*e a douchebag we don't care, everything's fine as long as you don't act like a Kingdoms Heart fan.


----------



## Splych (May 31, 2009)

*C*ookies are what we need to feel better ^^


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 1, 2009)

*D*oughnuts?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2009)

*E*ctoplasm?


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 1, 2009)

*F*allopian tubes?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2009)

*G*ood god man, don't you think that's going a little far?


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 1, 2009)

Hardly?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2009)

*I* think it is. So there!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 1, 2009)

*J*uicy !!! - that's how I descibe what I'm eating at the moment


----------



## Frog (Jun 1, 2009)

*K*ats are really kool....
*K*ermitfrog, i do hope that's some kind of fruit your eating! (thats 2 3 K's in one post!)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 1, 2009)

*L*et me tell you then - Nope it's not fruit, It's 'Skittles'


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 1, 2009)

*M*y oh my...you stole my L. Now, you have to go back through this whole thread and see how many L's I've had in the past, and the number is how many skittles you need to give me. Got it?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2009)

*N*o way mate, there'll be no skittle extortion on my watch.


----------



## fridgos (Jun 1, 2009)

*O*h. Last time I posted I got 'O'.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2009)

*P*ostman Pat had his black and white cat.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Q*ueen of kiddie books, is what Dave is.


----------



## mucus (Jun 1, 2009)

*R*eally? Kiddie?  by kiddie do you mean ... (intentionally left out)


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 1, 2009)

*S*urely you mean an inappropriate word?


----------



## mucus (Jun 1, 2009)

*T*ruly a word that shan't be mentioned!


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 1, 2009)

*U*h huh...I knew that it was a horrible word......Mind giving us the first letter?


----------



## mucus (Jun 1, 2009)

*V*erily, in time I might.


----------



## Minox (Jun 1, 2009)

*W*orm! Worm in my pants.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 1, 2009)

*X*-Rated porn is Dave's best friend.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2009)

*Y*ou wanna watch it mate, or I'll tell everyone about your zampone penis.


----------



## mucus (Jun 1, 2009)

*Z*owie! I bet you thought i was going to use zampone to start my reply!


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 1, 2009)

*A*lright, I'm confused now. BUT WHO WANTS HALF OF MY ZAMPONE? *gets knives out*.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2009)

*B*loody speed typing lurker, I was gonna answer that!


----------



## mucus (Jun 1, 2009)

*B*rian, put that keyblade away!


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 1, 2009)

*C*utting it in half in 3...2...-


----------



## mucus (Jun 1, 2009)

*D*o it if you're going to do it.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 1, 2009)

*E*3 is coming on soon. I'll ttyl.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2009)

*F*fs, what did you do, put me on your fucking pay no mind list?


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 1, 2009)

*G*oodness, yes. You've always been on my "Fuck them till they die" list.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2009)

*H*ah, let's see you say that when I'm stealthily ninjaing your cat into a coma.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 1, 2009)

*I*'ll be up all night waiting for Nintendo's E3. So try it.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 1, 2009)

*J*ust to point out - we've got double 'B' on this page


----------



## mucus (Jun 1, 2009)

'*K*ay, but I don't think anyone cares...


----------



## Splych (Jun 1, 2009)

*L*ool, I like this word


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 2, 2009)

*M*y GOD. STOP TAKING MY LETTER L. PL0X D00DZ!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 2, 2009)

*N*ext time round I'm just gonna skip the letter L to save all this hostility.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 2, 2009)

*O*h dear is someone getting a little upset about the letter 'L'


----------



## kjean (Jun 2, 2009)

*P*oor Brian117, he's obsessed with poor little L.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 2, 2009)

*Q*uat-l-phobia - a fear of not being satified of getting the letter 'L', perhaps ??


Spoiler



Definition of Quat @ http://www.crosswordpuzzlehelp.net/definition/quat


----------



## fridgos (Jun 2, 2009)

*R*ows over the letter 'L'. How stupid!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 2, 2009)

*S*od this - 32 pages and I've had every letter @ least once except 'N'


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 2, 2009)

*T*alk about me some more guys and see who's going to be standing out on your front lawn with gasoline and a matchbook.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 2, 2009)

*U*seless round by me - I don't HAVE a front lawn


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 2, 2009)

*V*ery strange...Would you happen to live in an apartment and/or boat?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 2, 2009)

*W*ouldn't you like to know  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I'm not telling


----------



## Splych (Jun 2, 2009)

*X*TRA EXTRA~! Splych still has to finish his essay... On Television... Due Tomorrow xDD


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 2, 2009)

*Y*ou probably don't want to know this but I just farted and it smells pretty bad.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Z*onkers scooby doodoo, what died in Daves room?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 3, 2009)

*A* kermit died in Dave's room


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 3, 2009)

*B*ugger off !! - I'm still alive


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 3, 2009)

Cant see you, you a ghost?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 3, 2009)

*D*on't dink so - dust tried dalking through a dall & now got a dloody dose


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 3, 2009)

*E*rm. Everybody en ehis ehread es ea eomplete eouchebag.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 3, 2009)

*F*inally !!! - got a plaster on my bloody nose


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 3, 2009)

*G*ee, It sure is boring around here...


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 3, 2009)

*H*ow is it boring? The next person to say it's boring around here, needs to get choked by a scone.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 3, 2009)

*I*cecreamscone ?? - yes please


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 3, 2009)

*J*ust in case you're wondering, yes it does still stink of flatulance in here.


----------



## Splych (Jun 3, 2009)

*Z*oos... I got 5 passes to go there xDD


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 3, 2009)

*L*ook everyone, it's one of Bob and Doug Mackenzies relatives.


----------



## mucus (Jun 3, 2009)

*M*y god it's boring in this game


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 3, 2009)

*N*o it's not you fartknocker.


----------



## Splych (Jun 3, 2009)

*O*MGEE. A fartknocker has entered the room~!


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 4, 2009)

*P*lease...Any fartknocker who enters this room is obviously Dave. I have to wear a friggin gas mask just to reply on this damn fucking thread.


----------



## Splych (Jun 4, 2009)

*Q*uiiizzzz time. Who is the biggest fartknocker in all of GBAtemp?


----------



## kjean (Jun 4, 2009)

*R*emember the name *TrolleyDave* and all hail to the *TrolleyDave*


			
				TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> *Y*ou probably don't want to know this but I just farted and it smells pretty bad.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 4, 2009)

*S*melt it - & now I've turned green(er)


----------



## kjean (Jun 4, 2009)

*T*hat supposed to be an instant death.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 4, 2009)

*U*nless you're a frog & use to Swamp Gases anyway


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 4, 2009)

*W*hat the fawk is that s'posed ta mean?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 4, 2009)

*X*-rated language censored Raiyu245 - You skipped over 'V'


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 4, 2009)

*Y*ou naughty naughty street urchin.


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 5, 2009)

*Z*ebra.


----------



## Splych (Jun 5, 2009)

*A* is the first letter in the alphabet


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 5, 2009)

*B*loody hell - I never knew THAT


----------



## kjean (Jun 5, 2009)

*C*ome on, THAT can be true. - He just trying to fool you.


----------



## Domination (Jun 5, 2009)

*D*on't lie to yourself


----------



## kjean (Jun 5, 2009)

*E*ck, where is the love.


----------



## Domination (Jun 5, 2009)

*F*ell into the toilet bowl.


----------



## kjean (Jun 5, 2009)

*G*od, you got serious member no. by the way.


----------



## Domination (Jun 5, 2009)

*H*ell, I never noticed.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 5, 2009)

*I* think you did, and now you're pretending you didn't.


----------



## kjean (Jun 5, 2009)

*J*esus, I think your right.


----------



## Domination (Jun 5, 2009)

*K*now what? I said the truth!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 5, 2009)

*L*ook, what I don't get is how you can be from my notebook when I don't own one?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 5, 2009)

*M*ind you - i.Domination can't have much of a life, all those posts & being a 'newer' member than me


----------



## Domination (Jun 5, 2009)

*N*ewer means nothing. Its the spam that matters.


----------



## kjean (Jun 5, 2009)

*O*h dang, now I know who's the spammer.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 5, 2009)

*P*oor me - I've missed 'N' again


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 6, 2009)

*Q*uestionable, don't you think eh?


----------



## Domination (Jun 6, 2009)

*R*aiyu is a Jay-Z fan, so cool.


----------



## agentgamma (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry everone - the troll is back!!


----------



## Domination (Jun 6, 2009)

*T*he troll is back! Blasphemy!


----------



## kjean (Jun 6, 2009)

*U*h-oh, I think I'm seeing him now.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 6, 2009)

*V*ery wrong indeed...It is Trojax who is thee troll.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 6, 2009)

*W*ell I have to agree with Bri here, he's not a troll. An ogre or hobgoblin maybe but not a troll.


----------



## anaxs (Jun 6, 2009)

*X*celent.............


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 6, 2009)

*Y*arblockos to you.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Z*oo is where Trojax lives.


----------



## kjean (Jun 6, 2009)

*A*h, now I undertand. - Thanks for the enlightenment!


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 6, 2009)

*B*itch no problem.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 7, 2009)

*C*age him up & throw away the key


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 8, 2009)

*D*on't be shy - join in the game


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 8, 2009)

*E*rm...you can't double post even if it's a different letter. Cheater.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 8, 2009)

*F*ollow the sun... that way we don't have to see your ugly mug around here.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 8, 2009)

*G*et away - Brian117.There's no rules against 'double posts' on different days


----------



## Splych (Jun 9, 2009)

*H*oping that this thread will one day be stickied...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 9, 2009)

*I* agree - 36 pages in 38 days = ~ 14 post/day


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Jun 9, 2009)

*J*ust joined, what is going on?!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 9, 2009)

*K*eep alphabet sequence going


----------



## Splych (Jun 9, 2009)

*L*ame.... How could you have not discovered this thread before!?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 9, 2009)

*M*aybe he didn't know how to [search]


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 9, 2009)

*N*ah, you're a loser if you haven't found this thread out by now. Thank God for me being the first poster of this lovely beautiful game. And fuck you Trolley. Sorry, but that's really mean...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 9, 2009)

*O*h no  - I've missed 'N' *AGAIN*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 9, 2009)

*P*lease respect the uber l33tn3ss that is the Lamers of Power.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 9, 2009)

*Q*uestion !! - What the hell are you on about ???


----------



## PettingZoo (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Brian117 (Jun 10, 2009)

*S*hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit man, please tell me where/how you make those! WE NEEDZ A GEN FOR IT.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 10, 2009)

*T*his might help.Right Click > Image Properties (opera) > http://img.skitch.com/


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 11, 2009)

*U* sir is correct!


----------



## Domination (Jun 11, 2009)

*V*ery correct.... but then theres the Yaypsp generator


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 11, 2009)

*W*hat about a YayDS generator - is there one ??


----------



## PettingZoo (Jun 11, 2009)

Don't use a yay psp generator, make it yourself like me >8C


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 11, 2009)

*Y*ou know something - I've just remember that these ^ breaks the rules  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



*P*lease - no large photos
*Q*uaint they may be
*R*eally big pictures
*S*lows everything down
*T*o a crawl for those with slow internet connection


----------



## Domination (Jun 11, 2009)

*Z*akk Wylde is metal god!!!! Oh wait, theres no link here, is there?


----------



## Splych (Jun 11, 2009)

*A* is the very first letter and am happy to finally get it ^^


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 12, 2009)

*B*ut it's all down to timing (that's why I keep missing 'N')


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

*C*annonfoddr? Why'd you change your name?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2009)

*D*id he change his name, what was it before?


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

*E*rrr, it was Kermitfrog I think


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 12, 2009)

*F*orgetful are we ? - Yes it was KermitFrog, but now I'm syncronising all my forum/gaming Sig's


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 12, 2009)

g, banned for changing your name...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 12, 2009)

*H*ang on - ^ I think that's in the wrong thread


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2009)

*I*n wrong thread! G doesn't fit does it.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 13, 2009)

*J*ust in case you didn't know - there's a thread called *'The 'You are banned' game'* where every post has to have the word 'Ban' in it 


Spoiler



You find it at  http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=85252


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 13, 2009)

*K*, Banned for linking to another thread


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2009)

*L*OL? This not teh bann gamez


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 13, 2009)

*M*y oh my...I really don't like kermit changing his name...


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2009)

_*N*ormal_ people would give him freedom of choice


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 13, 2009)

*O*h Bugger this - I've missed 'N' again & it's the only letter I STILL haven't got


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 14, 2009)

*P*olly want a cracker?


----------



## antwill (Jun 14, 2009)

*Q*uality posts... this threads filled with them!


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2009)

*R*ight, you must have missed all of my posts


----------



## antwill (Jun 14, 2009)

*S*arcasm, it does wonders on the internet.


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2009)

*T*he internets have plenty. Come here, I'll force feed you some


----------



## antwill (Jun 14, 2009)

*U*nfortunately I'll have to decline your more than generous offer.


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2009)

*V*ery well, self-service, its a sacarsm buffet!!!!


----------



## antwill (Jun 14, 2009)

*W*ell what do you know, you're right!


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2009)

"*X*enophobic guy here.... really." First course of the sacarsm feast serving right up!


----------



## antwill (Jun 14, 2009)

*Y*ou sure you're not a qualified chef of the sarcastic variety?


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2009)

*Z*OMG you just showcased sacarsm!


----------



## antwill (Jun 14, 2009)

*A*s you so correctly pointed out good sir, I did indeed showcase sarcasm.


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2009)

*B*oy, learn that society is cruel and you should know agree with people easily. You will get backstabbed!


----------



## antwill (Jun 14, 2009)

*C*an I just say "Thank You" for the valuable life lesson you have provided.


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2009)

*D*on't thank people too! But don't tell couldn't see extreme sacarsm?


----------



## antwill (Jun 14, 2009)

*E*xactly, I could, I really could...


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2009)

*F*uck, I'm bad at hiding things


----------



## antwill (Jun 14, 2009)

*G*ot past step 1, admitting it is the first step to recovery.


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2009)

*H*ohoho, guess I'm a pro after all


----------



## antwill (Jun 14, 2009)

*I* guess you are, now is probably the best time to celebrate!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 14, 2009)

*J*ust too late for the 'I' - dammit


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2009)

*K*uku, someones sad


----------



## agentgamma (Jun 14, 2009)

*L*iquorish whip


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2009)

*M*y word! A gibberish speaking person with an identity crisis just re-joined!


----------



## antwill (Jun 14, 2009)

*N*o it is not your word, no words for you!


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2009)

*O*nly a mod can say that!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 14, 2009)

*P*hooey and bollocks to that I say.


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2009)

*Q*uite a remark considering you are spreading propaganda against your government, dear sir


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 14, 2009)

*R*eally, propoganda? It's not propoganda and it's against everybodies government, it's a global social revolution.


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2009)

*S*uch insanity. Global revolution? You want WW3?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 14, 2009)

*T*he revolution is about harmonizing people globally through the increase of social understanding, there's no war involved!


----------



## antwill (Jun 14, 2009)

*U*mmm he's right, there's no wars in revolutions, well sometimes civil wars but still, that's nothing.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2009)

*V*ery true, although the French and American revolutions were considered wars.


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

*W*ell, now a days, things never go your way. Revolution will only spark off men's babaric nature


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2009)

*X*ygontia, that's a word I just made up but that's what I shall call my new global order after the revolution has been successful.


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

*Z*yloopia, thats the word I made up for the continuos babaric conflicts that will come after your revolution.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2009)

*A*h but there will be no barbaric conflicts after my revolution, the global social revolution will put an end to all acts of war and violence and create a new breed of human based on unity and understanding.


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

*B*efore your revolution comes to fruition, the men will have all been destroyed by their babaric conflicts. So in the end, only the handicapped and those that really understand the ugliness of war will remain to be socially revolutionised.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2009)

*C*odswallop, the reason men are barbaric is their quest for greed and domination, the revolution will teach them that greed and the need for dominaton is a fruitless excercise when compared the wonders of social enlightenment.


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

*D*omination can be an alternative, ruling over them with terror to stop conflict. But I think the present world is good enough, at least here in Singapore anyways.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2009)

*E*nlightened people would make a far better world then being dominated by terror, the people in Singapore are obviously more socially enlightened then here in the UK!


----------



## antwill (Jun 15, 2009)

*F*inally everyone shall know peace and everlasting love once TrolleyDave is in power!


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

*G*od forbids his revolution! We should let nature take its course!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2009)

*H*ey, my global social revolution IS nature taking it's course, it's survival of the fittest as it's meant to be instead of the way it's twisted to mean the one with the most strength and power.


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

*I* am wondering, what would happen after the revolution? When theres no war, more development, then wouldn't the greatly increased carbon emission cause men's doom faster?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2009)

*J*ust hang on a second, think of it as a chance to move forward with regards to development, the world would no longer be controlled by ruthless oil billionnaires desperate to keep their grip on society so development could be made on new clean fuels.


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

*K*ings of Arabia will never be gone! They just love their oil monopoly too much! And then Mother Earth will continue to die away


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 15, 2009)

*L*ets hope TrolleyDave not a member of Greenpeace. He won't get his rubber dingy working in the desert


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 15, 2009)

M'BACK PEOPLE! What did i miss?!


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

*N*othing much


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 15, 2009)

oh....i was sort of hoping something exciting would hav happened


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

*P*lease.... what exciting thing could probably happen in this law-abiding peaceful forum? Oh yeah, P1ngpong has been banned if that counts


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 15, 2009)

Quiet true....i suppose....wait, why was P1ingpong banned? ? Or can we people not know?


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

*R*iiiight, Toni says that P1ngpong tried to access the Admin's panel.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 15, 2009)

*S*eriously !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - blimey a hacker in our mist


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2009)

*T*hats what Toni claims, but if you read the "petition to not unban p1ngpong" thread, look at Tinymonkeyt's post


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2009)

*U*mmm, where's Brian gone? I haven't seen him post in here for a while.


----------



## old_darkness (Jun 15, 2009)

Very strange, yesterday i saw him in my Livingroom.


----------



## antwill (Jun 16, 2009)

*W*as he hiding behind the curtains heavily breathing?


----------



## Domination (Jun 16, 2009)

*Z*eal he had, so he came out to welcome the owner home


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 16, 2009)

*A* new owner home?!?!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2009)

*B*ut what the hell happened to X and Y before?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 16, 2009)

*C*ouple of them are gone but most are still here.


----------



## Domination (Jun 16, 2009)

*D*amn! I really should be returning to kindergarten to refresh my alpahbetic memory


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2009)

*E*veryone makes a mistake every now and again, I've done it a few times in the thread!


----------



## Domination (Jun 16, 2009)

*F*or real? Ok maybe I should just go back to primary/elementary education for good measure.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 16, 2009)

*G*ood idea to have a refresher now & again


----------



## Domination (Jun 16, 2009)

*H*aiz.... I really fail at spelling.... I would probably fail my next English test....


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 16, 2009)

*I*'ve modified first post to include ALL letters of alphabet - just to help out


----------



## Domination (Jun 16, 2009)

*J*ust to help out? Appreciate your good will, but theres no save for me!!!!! Fail at English, fail at life!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 16, 2009)

*K*nowledge is a wonderful thing - you should've tried harder @ school


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2009)

*L*ook at it this way though, English isn't your first language and you still speak it alot better than alot of English speakers.


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

*N*o, in Singapore, English is the official language and thus is my first language. Mandarin is only my Mother Tongue, and my Mandarin sucks, so I guess I'm still screwed!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 17, 2009)

*O*h, I didn't know that! I thought it was like Taiwan, but I don't know that much about other countries I'm sad to say. (And that means you should have known to post M instead of N! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

*P*lease, god!!!!! I'm doomed, I'm doomed to a life of failure. But seriously, I don't know whats becoming of my Engish, its becoming Engrish.


----------



## kjean (Jun 17, 2009)

*Q*uit it already. - Your Engrish is still better than mine.


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

*S*ometimes, its bad, real bad. I could actually miss some letters in something like Alphabets. Or is it amnesia?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 17, 2009)

*T*he rain in Spain falls mainly on the plain!


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 17, 2009)

U have failed R!


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

*V*ey depressing, I missed another letter again. I'll go memorise the alphabets first.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 17, 2009)

*W*ell he did misspell you, so he hasn't really got much to say!


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

*X*, the letter with the least words. Yay, I've memorised my A to Z all over again, I'm good to go!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 17, 2009)

*Y*ou sure about that?


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 17, 2009)

Xcuse meh ima girl D:


----------



## kjean (Jun 17, 2009)

*Z*igger-zagger, bold 'em, plz!


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

*A*bbra kadabra! I bolded mine.


----------



## kjean (Jun 17, 2009)

*B*y the way, where on earth is kermitfroggy dude. - Not around here lately.


----------



## Domination (Jun 17, 2009)

*C*annonfoddr is his new username actually.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 17, 2009)

*D*idn't you know kjean ?? - I'm KermitFrog !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 18, 2009)

*E*ee By Gum... Has this thread died ??


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2009)

*F*act is, I dont know what to write.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 18, 2009)

*G*ood grief man... as long as it starts with the right letter - who cares


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2009)

*H*ell, that means I can dare to be random?


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 18, 2009)

*I* think you can


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

*J*ust what I need, a thread to be random. Oh we already have the frontier thread.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

Kittens at frontier thread


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

*L*OL, I don't see any now. Oh and bold your first letter.


----------



## antwill (Jun 19, 2009)

*M*ight I just say lol, this is my fav thread!


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

*N*ay, you can't say lol.I won't stand for it.


----------



## Aluen080694 (Jun 19, 2009)

*O*h... Snap!!!


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 19, 2009)

*p*ick a thread this or the you are banned thread which is better


----------



## antwill (Jun 19, 2009)

*Q*uite sure it's THIS thread!


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

*R*ight, agreed.


----------



## antwill (Jun 19, 2009)

*S*ee everyone agrees, hopefully word of mouth spreads, bringing more to this awesome thread!


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

*T*hen maybe you can make a signature and spam all around the forums with it?


----------



## antwill (Jun 19, 2009)

*U* know what, I think I just might, but what would i use for the link?


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

*V*ery colorful neon light words are needed. And write "Play The Alphabet Game here. Its fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" or something like that. And what do you mean by "link"?


----------



## antwill (Jun 19, 2009)

*Y*ep worked it out, used the 'insert topic link' thanks for the idea!


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

*Z*zzzzz, wheres w and x?


----------



## antwill (Jun 19, 2009)

*A*hhhh damn! Oh well now we've all forgotten them heh


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

*B*est scenario, I'm not the only one who forgot them at least. I've regained confidence


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 19, 2009)

*C*an't argue with that


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

*D*uuuuuude, we need more people.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 19, 2009)

*E*very thread you post to - add  "Visit 'the Alphabet Game'".That might help


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

*F*reaking idiotic idea, sorry. Like as if people will care!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 19, 2009)

*G*o on - you never know it might work


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

*H*ey! Why'd you insult Zakk wylde as a "LongHairedGuitarFreak"


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 19, 2009)

*I* actually meant it to be a compliment (as in 'Freaking great guitar player')


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

*J*olly well mean that, or I'll kill you! 

JKJK


----------



## Berthenk (Jun 19, 2009)

*K*ewl with me, yet I don't agree.


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

*L*OL, we got another player now! Yay.


----------



## mucus (Jun 19, 2009)

-blank-


----------



## antwill (Jun 19, 2009)

*M*aybe next time you should edit your post to a new letter mucus?


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

*N*ah, maybe he planned on saying something, but decided against it.


----------



## mucus (Jun 19, 2009)

-blank-


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 19, 2009)

*O*h i cant seem to think of what to write


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 19, 2009)

*P*erhaps something topical - or funny - or whatever you like (Dam missed 'N' yet again)


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

*Q*uite sad sir, always missing "N".


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 19, 2009)

*R*ight but mabye we wont miss it next time


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

*S*ay..... what about we fight over 'N' with him? It'll be fun.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 19, 2009)

*T*hats a good idea


----------



## Domination (Jun 19, 2009)

*U*mm..... You have fun. I'm going to sleep now. Night.


----------



## Berthenk (Jun 19, 2009)

*V*ery well, now I've joined this game, and i.Domination is gone, what are we gonna do?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 19, 2009)

*W*hat's this I read - you're gonna gang up on me so that I always miss 'N'


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 19, 2009)

*X*actly!!! Thats the plan.


----------



## Splych (Jun 20, 2009)

*Y*ay! Splych is back and is ready to take all teh N!


----------



## Finishoff (Jun 20, 2009)

*Z*oom, I speed right by  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Goodbye!


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

*A*las, I'm back and ready to destroy CannonFoddr's hopes. All your 'N' are belongs to us.


----------



## antwill (Jun 20, 2009)

*B*ut as long as just one of us gets 'N' its all good right? Or are we also racing against each other?


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

*C*annonFoddr not getting his 'N' is all that matters. Its the essential part of our plan!


----------



## antwill (Jun 20, 2009)

*D*on't worry I'm sure justice will prevail!


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

*E*rrrr, we are "Justice"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sure are!!!!


----------



## antwill (Jun 20, 2009)

*F*elt like saying some cool sounding, but yes of course we're justice!


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

*G*reat justice to be precise. We are at it for the greater cause of mankind.


----------



## antwill (Jun 20, 2009)

*H*ow right you are, in fact I would go so far as to say I was born for this very reason!


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

*I* think we are closing in on teh 'N'! Just 'J', 'k', 'L ' and 'M' left! Hooray for diabolical plots!


----------



## antwill (Jun 20, 2009)

*J*ust a few more letters now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this sure is a plot everyone should be involved in!


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 20, 2009)

*K* ill help so that we can finish another round


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

*L*ets brace ourselves! Next is 'M'!


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 20, 2009)

*M*y turn again now m is gone


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

'*N*' is belongs to me!


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 20, 2009)

*O*h but can somebody tell me what is so great in n


----------



## antwill (Jun 20, 2009)

*P*fft damn slow internet, anyway we did it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 we've won this round guys


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

*Q*uite the stupid plan we made, CannonFoddr won't even be online at this time! He wouldn't get spited now!


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 20, 2009)

*R*ight but we should finish another round so when he comes we can say tha he missed n twice


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

*S*ometimes, we should be more forgiving. Lets vote, what say you antwill? We are the only ones that are playing nao.


----------



## antwill (Jun 20, 2009)

*T*rue that, wait what are we voting on?


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 20, 2009)

*U* have to vote if we should make CannonFoddr miss n agin or wait till he comes online and then make him miss it


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

*V*ote for humanity! Don't be cruel!


----------



## antwill (Jun 20, 2009)

*W*ell can't we do both?


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 20, 2009)

*X* says"no"


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

*Z*zzzzz, who's X?


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 20, 2009)

*A*pparently thats me?


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 20, 2009)

*B*ut ur ipikachu


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

*C*rap, how does "X" relate even remotely to "iPikachu"?


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 20, 2009)

*D*ude drop this conversation and focus on the game


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

*E*h? The conversation was part of the game was it not?


----------



## antwill (Jun 20, 2009)

*F*orget that idea! The conversation makes it more challenging to think of something that relates to the topic at hand, and also is funny at times.


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

*G*imme something to write about. I don't want to be too random.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 20, 2009)

*H*amha!


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

*I*wubgbatemp


----------



## antwill (Jun 20, 2009)

*J*udge from phoenix wright needs to have his own spinoff game!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 20, 2009)

*K*ingdom Hearts is the best game on the face of this planet!


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

*L*ookie, another player joining us! Now all CannonFoddr's 'N' are belongs to us!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 20, 2009)

*M*aybe you could tell me what that means?


----------



## antwill (Jun 20, 2009)

*N*o, how about we show you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 N belongs to me?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 20, 2009)

*O*kay, I didn't understand. Don't tell me anymore.


----------



## antwill (Jun 20, 2009)

*P*ut it this way, we're all trying to get to post as N as CannonFoddr never gets a chance to.


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

*Q*uishy squashy, lets be random!


----------



## antwill (Jun 20, 2009)

*R*ibbit, random it is!


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

*S*o..... don't we have a better theme to write about?


----------



## antwill (Jun 20, 2009)

*T*heme you say... I'm struggling to think of one. Oh how about 'Things you'd see at the beach.'


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

*U*gandan bikini girls, American bikini girls, Singapore bikini girls, British Bikini girls, Carribean bikini girls, Japanese bikin girls. Sexy beach ftw!


----------



## antwill (Jun 20, 2009)

*V*ery good but what about Australians? I'm offended


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 20, 2009)

*W*ell personnally - I'd like to see Ugandan, American, Singapore, British, Carribean, Japanese AND Australians bikini girls on a NUDIST beach


----------



## antwill (Jun 20, 2009)

*Y*ou have my respect CannonFoddr also, just what country would a beach like that be in?


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

*Z*oinks, I forgot Australlian bikini girls *nosebleeds*. That will probably exist in Hawaii.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 20, 2009)

*A* search on google for 'Nudist beaches around the world' should give a few ideas where


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

*B*ut my dad's home. Go search you pevert, your family and friends will understand


----------



## kjean (Jun 20, 2009)

*C*areful, too much nose bleeding would be critical.


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

*D*on't be silly. I'll save the nosebleed for now. I'll go fap later


----------



## antwill (Jun 21, 2009)

*E*xactly what are we talking about now?


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2009)

*F*air enough, lets talk about something that is worth discussing. Oh and the site was down just now right?


----------



## antwill (Jun 21, 2009)

*G*lad im not the only one that thought it was down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was worried for a second there.


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2009)

*H*ey, you didn't use downforeveryoneorjustme.com? That site is pretty handy. I wonder whats wrong with the site lately.


----------



## antwill (Jun 21, 2009)

*I* didn't know about that site until now, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2009)

*J*ust telling ya, I found out about it recently too.


----------



## antwill (Jun 21, 2009)

*K*ool, thanks now i want to find sites to test it with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If only there really were some that were down so i know.


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2009)

*L*ittle thing you should know. It has twitter, so you can see what sites are down from it.


----------



## antwill (Jun 21, 2009)

*M*ight come in handy in the future, but damn i really hate twitter, i just find it so annoyingly stupid.


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2009)

*N*ah, others like it. But I just hate blogging.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 21, 2009)

*O*h, so then why are you even talking about it?


----------



## antwill (Jun 21, 2009)

*P*robably because there's nothing else to talk about yet?


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2009)

*Q*ueen of England, what does she do exactly? I've been curious.


----------



## antwill (Jun 21, 2009)

*R*oyally sit around on her royal ass watching tv is my guess.


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2009)

*S*o insulting. THQ sent her a gold-plated Nintendo Wii after all.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 22, 2009)

*T*hat's terrible - just think of trying to clean that of all those grubby fingerprints


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2009)

*U*ghhh, MUST GET THE ROYAL GRUBBY PRINTS OFF THE WII!


----------



## antwill (Jun 22, 2009)

*V*ery time consuming, im sure she has the maids polish the royal wii each day too!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 22, 2009)

*W*ell I bet that's not all she has royally polished.


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2009)

*X*treme vigor is her talent. Wii Fit!

edit: I screwed up my letters again!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 22, 2009)

*Y*ou've got to be kidding - 'Vigor' ??? Have you seen her walking !!


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 22, 2009)

*Z*elda is a princess.  Princess Zelda.


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2009)

*A* Princess, but not the Princess of England. She doesn't get to play the royal wii.


----------



## antwill (Jun 22, 2009)

*B*et she's upset about that, the queens probably gloating about all the time!


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2009)

*C*ourse she is! Who doesn't want to touch a fcking gold plated royal wii?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 22, 2009)

*D*on't forget though - Zelda can play with Links bomberang


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2009)

*E*ven with that, you can beat a gold-plated friswii! (Yes, it seems that theres going to be a frisbee accesory for Wii ,meh)


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 22, 2009)

*F*riswii's are nice. Very nice.


----------



## antwill (Jun 22, 2009)

*G*ee it seems like they're really milking that cashcow for all its worth, frisbee accessories, wii fit, what next? Chair accessories? Bling?


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2009)

*H*mmmm, how about a tall block with acceloremeter? Sounds cool.


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't think so.


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2009)

*J*ust joking. Most of Ninty's wii accesories are meh.


----------



## antwill (Jun 23, 2009)

*K*illed the wii with all their accessories, but I think that was a pretty interesting idea. Imagine all the games you could make...!


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2009)

*K*ewl.... we can make all the Imagine Series games on the Wii! Yay. We seriously need the "seal of quality" back.


----------



## antwill (Jun 23, 2009)

*L*ol my bad the page didn't load properly before, yes we do need the seal back, to stop all those third parties!


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2009)

*M*y my, now my post is messed up too! Anyways, Nintendo has too much money made from shovelware crap to put the system back!

Btw. Next is 'N'


----------



## antwill (Jun 23, 2009)

*N*ow come on, I know the next one was 'N'... after you reminded me


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh really?


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2009)

*P*lease, you did it wrong; It should be "Orly?"


----------



## antwill (Jun 23, 2009)

*Q*uick, edit time!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2009)

*R*ight, so I was wondering - exactly what will the ant do?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 23, 2009)

*S*o I missed 'N' again dam it


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2009)

*T*here, there. It must be god's will. Amen.


----------



## antwill (Jun 23, 2009)

*U*mm CannonFoddr you missed 'N' by quite a long time, gotta be faster next time.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 23, 2009)

*V*ery fast it seems


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 24, 2009)

*W*ell, I still don't get the point. Or is this some random crap you guys made?


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

*X*cactly! You don't need to understand it. Just go along with it.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 24, 2009)

*Y*ay, random crap. You start it. I can't think of anything.


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

*Z*ebras look like mutant Donkeys don't they?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 24, 2009)

*A* zebra looks more like a mutated mule.


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

*B*ut.... Mules, Donkeys, Horses.... they all look the same.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 24, 2009)

*C*olors of their fur are different.


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

*D*onkeys are more awesome.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 24, 2009)

*E*xcept for their voice. Horses are better than donkeys. Mules creep me out.


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

*F*unny voices are what makes Donkeys superior Zebras


----------



## antwill (Jun 24, 2009)

*G*reatness also comes in the form of a donkey with a jetpack and a mounted machine gun around its neck, you don't want to mess with that ass thats for sure.


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

*H*mmmm, nope, a Donkey with a machinegun in the mouth is better. Imagine the damage when it "cries" (how do you say it?)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 24, 2009)

*I*magine donkey with a gun  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  - nope, but have seen squirrel with a gun





*J*ust for your information - Yes I know I've broken my own rule of large photos


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

*K*ewl.... but this is much better!






Panda Power!


----------



## kjean (Jun 24, 2009)

*L*ame if you ask.


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

*M*mmmm, I find it cute more than cool actually. Pandas look so cute and cuddly.


----------



## antwill (Jun 24, 2009)

*N*ow there's a panda I can follow into battle!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 24, 2009)

*O*h F**k it - JUST missed 'N'


----------



## Vitamilk (Jun 24, 2009)

Ppl probably run if they see something like that running around in the battlefield


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 24, 2009)

Queers these days


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 24, 2009)

*R*est assured, Cannonfoddr, I am your father.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 25, 2009)

*S*alamence pwning your Pokemon


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 25, 2009)

*t*yranitar pwning you


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 25, 2009)

*U*mbreon pwning Pikachu


----------



## Domination (Jun 25, 2009)

*V*ongola Famiglia epic pw0ning Mickey Mouse.

KHR ftw!


----------



## antwill (Jun 25, 2009)

*W*ell considering ive never played KHR ill have to take your word that it is epic, but not as epic as obama pwning the taliban in that video.


----------



## Domination (Jun 25, 2009)

*X*cellent insight! Nothing beats Obama.


----------



## antwill (Jun 25, 2009)

*Y*our absolutely right my friend, nothing can or ever will beat Obama!


----------



## Domination (Jun 25, 2009)

*Z*eus can. Greek gods are cool.


----------



## antwill (Jun 25, 2009)

*A*hhh I oversaw that, of course the gods could, unless he somehow becomes a god in the mean time...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 25, 2009)

*B*ut hang on - what if you don't believe in God(s) are you safe from pwning  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## oliebol (Jun 25, 2009)

*C*rap, you're so right, like omfg


----------



## antwill (Jun 25, 2009)

*D*on't worry if you don't believe in a God then there's no one to pwn you except the ultra orthodox religious cult ninjas he sends after you


----------



## Domination (Jun 25, 2009)

*E*ither believe in god, or believe in Chuck Norris. He is the only one who can offer you protection from Divine Wrath!

P.S. What is the fuss about Chuck Norris? What does he actually do?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 25, 2009)

*F*ire Extinguisher! (yes, this is random)


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 25, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> P.S. What is the fuss about Chuck Norris? What dies he actually do?



*G*ood news? Chuck Norris dies?


----------



## Domination (Jun 25, 2009)

*H*eh, sorry, typo. Can anyone tell me?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 25, 2009)

*I* would if I could be bothered...


----------



## Domination (Jun 25, 2009)

*J*esus! Why?


----------



## antwill (Jun 25, 2009)

*K*illing people is his job, he was a martial artist, and started in many films, and became an internet phenomenon after someone changed the vin diesel facts to chuck norris facts and it became popular.


----------



## Domination (Jun 25, 2009)

*L*ol, just saw the chuck norris facts. Poor guy.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 25, 2009)

*M*ust I always miss 'N' - been waiting 6 hours for someone to do an 'M'  - & look what happens


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 25, 2009)

Nothing you can do about it, other than double post.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 25, 2009)

*'O*rrible lot you are - 6 hours I wait for a post, & as soon as I post - up come someone else


----------



## antwill (Jun 26, 2009)

*P*robably because we're all waiting in the shadows....


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 26, 2009)

Quick, edit you post before he figure it out!


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

*R*eally, we are doing nothing wrong. He can figure it out and we still win at the end of the day.


----------



## antwill (Jun 26, 2009)

*S*eriously.. if i edit out that post, we'd all need to edit out our posts on the last couple of pages.


----------



## kjean (Jun 26, 2009)

*T*rolleyDave is fine. - A good news.


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

*U* mean his operation is over and his fine? Good News.


----------



## kjean (Jun 26, 2009)

*V*ague, I was. Check his post http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=163...t&p=2079205.


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

*W*ell, thats good news too.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 26, 2009)

*X*cellent news - I would've thought


----------



## Domination (Jun 26, 2009)

*Y*es, especially if you are a great fan of TrolleyDave and his revolution.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 27, 2009)

*Z*abernism - Is this why TrolleyDave revolting ?


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2009)

*A*ctually, I haven't heard of that term before. But he did discuss what his revolution is supposed to be a few pages back.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 27, 2009)

*B*ut I can't be bothered to go through all the pages again


----------



## Domination (Jun 27, 2009)

*C*'mon, you must pay to know. Btw, I haven't seen Antwill playing here the whole day.


----------



## antwill (Jun 28, 2009)

*D*amn, I completely forgot about temp and had been busy all day anyway, lets get this game started again!


----------



## Domination (Jun 28, 2009)

*E*nough crap, lets play.


----------



## antwill (Jun 28, 2009)

*F*ully agree with you there mate, what's the current topic of discussion?


----------



## Domination (Jun 28, 2009)

*G*o start one, I don't think we have one yet.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 28, 2009)

*H*wat?


----------



## Domination (Jun 28, 2009)

*i*Pikachu is mad. Thats the topic now.


----------



## antwill (Jun 28, 2009)

*J*ust what the doctor ordered so to speak, crazy pills for iPikachu?


----------



## Domination (Jun 28, 2009)

*K*illing pills. To kill off a lunatic before a massacre occurs


----------



## antwill (Jun 28, 2009)

*LOL* always best to stop massacres I always say, just gotta make sure it's the right person you're preventing.


----------



## Domination (Jun 28, 2009)

*M*mmmm, do you mean Osama?

Edit: Oh shit! CannonFoddr is going to get his 'N"!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 28, 2009)

*N*ot when I'm around!


----------



## antwill (Jun 28, 2009)

*O*h phew that was lucky! Good work Overlord Natie!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 28, 2009)

*P*athetic - I'm out all day the one time I could've got the 'N'


----------



## antwill (Jun 28, 2009)

*Q*uite the remarkable feat if i do say so.


----------



## Domination (Jun 29, 2009)

*R*est yotu hopes of getting 'N'. It will never happen! But don't be sad, its only an online forum game topic


----------



## antwill (Jun 29, 2009)

*S*adly this is more than just an online forum game, this is a way of life?!


----------



## Domination (Jun 29, 2009)

*T*his is not a way of life.... it is.... SPARTA!!!!!!!


----------



## antwill (Jun 29, 2009)

*U* mean "THIS IS EOF" ?


----------



## Domination (Jun 29, 2009)

*V*ery well..... This is.... EOF!!!!!..... SPARTA!!!!


----------



## antwill (Jun 29, 2009)

*W*ell that sure does have a nice ring to it, if i do say so myself.


----------



## Domination (Jun 29, 2009)

*X*tremely awful.... just cos you find it alright.


----------



## OSW (Jun 29, 2009)

*Z*elous is a word I'm pretty sure, or at least Overzealous, right?


----------



## Domination (Jun 29, 2009)

Ah, its correct.... But you missed 'Y'.


----------



## antwill (Jun 29, 2009)

*B*ad luck OSW, atleast you tried eh, don't worry we've all skipped letters before.


----------



## OSW (Jun 29, 2009)

*C*an you please ignore the fact that I did Z instead of Y even though it was pretty stupid it was an accident lol.


----------



## Domination (Jun 29, 2009)

*D*oesn't matter, I did worse... much worse before.


----------



## antwill (Jun 29, 2009)

*E*xactly, we've all missed letters, although most of us skip X and and Y mainly because, well no idea, but they're the letters that get the least love in this game.


----------



## Domination (Jun 29, 2009)

*F*ish mongers.

Randomness


----------



## Akiyo (Jun 29, 2009)

*G*ood thing i decided to drop by,this thread is full of win.


----------



## Akiyo (Jun 29, 2009)

*G*ood thing i decided to drop by,this thread is full of win.


----------



## antwill (Jun 29, 2009)

*H*ow about twice the win now with your double post


----------



## Domination (Jun 29, 2009)

*I*ncredible win.


----------



## Akiyo (Jun 29, 2009)

Just pure win.


----------



## Domination (Jun 29, 2009)

*K*ing of win


----------



## Akiyo (Jun 29, 2009)

*L*eg of the King of win.


----------



## Domination (Jun 29, 2009)

*M*um of the King of Win for 5 dollars.


----------



## Akiyo (Jun 29, 2009)

Nagging son of a bish of the King of win of the five dollar.


----------



## Domination (Jun 29, 2009)

*O*rly.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 29, 2009)

*P*oor me too slow - had a geat 'K' lined up


----------



## Domination (Jun 29, 2009)

*Q*uite sad..... but why were you late for 10 minutes?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 29, 2009)

*R*ead the 'J' post > typed out reply > got called off for a job & forgot to [Add reply] before I left


----------



## Domination (Jun 29, 2009)

*S*o unfortunate.... * pats back*.... what job did you do?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 29, 2009)

*T*rim a few tree branches off - Job was done 'by professionals' over W/E but didn't do a couple due to 'not being on our property' - Neighbours allowed us to take them off after asking


----------



## Domination (Jun 29, 2009)

*U*hhhhh, the proffesionals are so proffesional.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 29, 2009)

*V*afrous I Think - they wouldn't do Neighbours unless they got paid by them to do it - More business for them then


----------



## Domination (Jun 29, 2009)

*W*ell, who isn't like that nowadays? Even Nintendo is like that. Them and their stupid wii add-ons. Friswii, ugggh.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 29, 2009)

*X*actly - Especially when you see it in action


----------



## Domination (Jun 29, 2009)

*Z*oological terror.... or was it biological terror? Or intellectual terror. Either ways, it is a failure.


----------



## antwill (Jun 29, 2009)

*A*ctually i'm surprised you didn't get N as well, only 6 minutes late for that too.


----------



## Domination (Jun 29, 2009)

*B*et there is a greater force at work! Probably fate.


----------



## antwill (Jun 29, 2009)

*C*ertainly seems like that, I never used to believe in fate but now it's making it hard for me not to!


----------



## Domination (Jun 29, 2009)

*D*ee-dee-dee. Heaven to GBATemp. Don't let CannonFoddr get his 'N's. Something like that?

Awww, dang, school just reopened and I have lotsa holiday homework to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, off to do them now....


----------



## antwill (Jun 29, 2009)

*E*xactly why I'm glad I no longer have holiday homework, uni is so awesome


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 29, 2009)

*F*or F**K sake - those are the best days of your life. Just wait until you start work, Either Long hours or Shift work. You'll be glad of days gone by


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 29, 2009)

*G*reat... why of all letters do I get G?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 29, 2009)

*H*obgoblins are plotting against you, that's why!


----------



## mucus (Jun 29, 2009)

*I* was waiting till I saw TrolleyDave to play in this game.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 29, 2009)

*J*ust my luck... "I" and "H" get claimed...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 29, 2009)

*K*nowing you you'll get them another time.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 29, 2009)

*L*ook, over there, it's a naked Christina Applegate!


----------



## mucus (Jun 29, 2009)

*M*y oh my, that girl just can't keep her clothes on.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 29, 2009)

*N*OOO! I MISSED IT! WHY???


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 29, 2009)

*O*ne reason is that you could've looked the wrong way


----------



## Domination (Jun 30, 2009)

*P*erhaps its fate. Like how poor CannonFoddr got beat to teh 'N' again.


----------



## antwill (Jun 30, 2009)

*Q*uite possibly fate, could also just be people lurking in the shadows... waiting...


----------



## Domination (Jun 30, 2009)

*R*ight, for CannonFoddr, fate is extremely cruel. So are Tempers.


----------



## antwill (Jun 30, 2009)

*S*urely we're not being cruel, it's all in the name of fun... right?


----------



## Domination (Jun 30, 2009)

*T*o him. But not to others and especially not to the god of fun.


----------



## antwill (Jun 30, 2009)

*U* sir make a valid point, we must please this god of fun some more by claiming the next few n's


----------



## Domination (Jun 30, 2009)

*V*ery well. Cheers to our 'N' conquest!


----------



## antwill (Jun 30, 2009)

*W*ell let us continue this game in the hopes of claiming more n's!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 30, 2009)

*X*erothermic - that's me at the moment. Sun shining, No breeze & 29.5 Degree's @ 7:00pm


----------



## Domination (Jun 30, 2009)

*Y*eah and me..... sleepy... thats what I'm like at the moment. Was up doing holiday homework (school already opened for 2 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) Its 2am now.... going to sleep.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 30, 2009)

*Z*zzzzzz.... that's the sound you probably made shortly after your post.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 30, 2009)

*A*nd I'm back!
(Sorry, couldn't think of anything...)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 30, 2009)

What the fuck's happening? Stupid firefox made me triple post...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 30, 2009)

*B*ut hang on !! - Overload Natie said 'triple post' but there's only 2 & I think (quite) a few letters were skipped


----------



## antwill (Jul 1, 2009)

*C*lose to a lot rather than a few, and yes this is puzzling only two posts, and Overlord Natie said this is firefox's fault? Interesting, the fox has a hidden agenda, soon everyone using it will triple post!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 1, 2009)

*D*ouble posts or more on Firefox ?!?! - glad I use opera then


----------



## antwill (Jul 1, 2009)

*E*xactly, firefox sure does seem pretty evil lately, like they'll do anything to get users.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 conspiracy theory.


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (Jul 1, 2009)

Damn, antwill beat me to it.
*F*o shizzle, thank the good lord that I use Chrome.


----------



## Domination (Jul 1, 2009)

*G*od.... firefox is so great. I love it. More than any other browser.


----------



## antwill (Jul 1, 2009)

*H*eh I beat you by a good while too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and oh noes firefox has already brainwashed Domination, whatever will we do now?!


----------



## Domination (Jul 1, 2009)

*I*ts brainwashed by me? Or do you mean dominated by me?


----------



## antwill (Jul 1, 2009)

*J*ust meant that firefox had brainwashed you, not the otherway around.


----------



## Domination (Jul 1, 2009)

**K*icks antwill* No way. I can never get brainwashed. Btw, anybody use Thunderbird?


----------



## antwill (Jul 1, 2009)

*L*ol wtf is thunderbird, did you just make that up, and how could you just kick me like that?!


----------



## Domination (Jul 1, 2009)

*M*a'am..... its an email client by Mozilla. And wat, not happy with the kick? Have an evil eye.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 1, 2009)

*N*ot to put damper on it - But I use Thunderbird....AT LAST I've got 'N'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's every letter now


----------



## Domination (Jul 1, 2009)

*N*o. You should have got your 'N'. You missed your chance anyways.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 1, 2009)

*O*h I see I still have Chrome. I'll be using that until Firefox changes plans. And I use Thunderbird.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 1, 2009)

*P*r0n. Cause no one seems to be around ATM.


----------



## Domination (Jul 1, 2009)

*Q*uack, quack, quack, quack.

Talking to the cock. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm around! Not..... I'm going to sleep.


----------



## mucus (Jul 1, 2009)

*U*gh, stop that noisy quacking!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 1, 2009)

*R*eally Mucus - keep the sequence going. You skipped a few letters back there


----------



## Domination (Jul 2, 2009)

*S*o anybody here like ducks?


----------



## antwill (Jul 2, 2009)

*T*o think the one day i spend the day out in the city, and CannonFoddr gets N


----------



## Domination (Jul 2, 2009)

*U*gh.... whats done is done. So you liek ducks?


----------



## antwill (Jul 2, 2009)

*V*iolent ducks... no, but normal ducks, sure. We even had one as a pet once, it lived out the back with our two dogs so it thought it was a dog too... LOVED dog food.


----------



## Domination (Jul 2, 2009)

*W*ow.... cool duck. I want to put one with my hamsters now too.


----------



## antwill (Jul 2, 2009)

*X*celent idea, but would it fit in the cage if you have them in a cage?


----------



## Domination (Jul 2, 2009)

*Y*, I keep one in a tank. They can live together. Will be so cute


----------



## antwill (Jul 2, 2009)

*Z*ero chances of ducks eating hamsters known to man, so should be good to go.


----------



## Domination (Jul 2, 2009)

*A*hhhhh, but its the duck I'm worried about. My hamster likes to eat whatever it can find.


----------



## antwill (Jul 2, 2009)

*B*ut maybe not if you dress it up as a hamster?


----------



## Domination (Jul 2, 2009)

*C*rap, the duck is several times the size of the hamster. And there are no yellow furred hamsters, are there?


----------



## antwill (Jul 2, 2009)

*D*on't worry, just shave the hamster a few times before getting the duck, then glue the fur onto its feathers, and you have your very own hamster that you designed, it's your chance to play god!


----------



## Domination (Jul 2, 2009)

*E*ven satan can't make up that kind of atrocity! Quacking, webbed feet yellow with white fur hamster with a beak.


----------



## antwill (Jul 2, 2009)

*F*ound the ultimate pet i'd say.


----------



## Domination (Jul 2, 2009)

*G*reatest.... display! Zoos will buy it at high prices. I'm going to be rich now.


----------



## antwill (Jul 2, 2009)

*H*eh until the zoos start breeding them and then selling them themselves....


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 2, 2009)

*I* shan't allow that! Not a single zoo will breed them!


----------



## Domination (Jul 2, 2009)

*J*ust GTFO. Only I shall make these abominations!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 2, 2009)

*K*idding me, that's what you're doing right?


----------



## Domination (Jul 2, 2009)

*L*ets.... see. My white hamster, check. Space in the tank, check. Razors, check. I just need a duck.... * looks at Overlord Natie*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 2, 2009)

*M*allard !!! - No Not being rude, that's a type of duck


----------



## ENDscape (Jul 2, 2009)

No way??!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 3, 2009)

*O*h Yes - Way !!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jul 3, 2009)

*P*oor person beneath me, they have the letter Q.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Q*uiff - most people know this as an oily turf of hair, but it's also a puff or gust of wind


----------



## antwill (Jul 3, 2009)

*R*eally sounds like you LOVE reading the dictionary..


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 3, 2009)

*S*earching via Google actually


----------



## antwill (Jul 3, 2009)

*T*hen lol good job informing us, now we can all sound smarter using the crazy sounding words.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jul 3, 2009)

*U*mm I think you mean Queef.


----------



## Domination (Jul 3, 2009)

*V*ery....... arousing?


----------



## antwill (Jul 3, 2009)

*W*hoah... so CannonFoddr had it wrong all this time?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 3, 2009)

*X*cellent, this got stickied!


----------



## Domination (Jul 3, 2009)

*Y*..... it deserves this.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 3, 2009)

*Z*OMG you're right!


----------



## Domination (Jul 3, 2009)

*A*nd now.... whats our next topic?


----------



## antwill (Jul 3, 2009)

*B*ah took too long to write up my response it seems, guess that's what i get for reading a webpage in between.


----------



## Domination (Jul 3, 2009)

*C*ows. The current topic. Discuss


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 3, 2009)

*D*ung makes great fertilizer


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 3, 2009)

*E*rr, I was too late...


----------



## Domination (Jul 3, 2009)

*F*YI elephant dung is the best though. Lets change the topic to dung?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 3, 2009)

*G*reat idea!


----------



## Domination (Jul 3, 2009)

*H*o! Do I need to change my post to 'F'? Its pretty messed up!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 3, 2009)

*I*ndeed it is.


----------



## Domination (Jul 3, 2009)

*J*ust discuss about dung. Dung bettles are so cool.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 3, 2009)

*K*ack - I thought this was another word for dung, but according to this it has many other meanings


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2009)

*L*ol. You taught me a bad word. The internet is really bad influence.


----------



## antwill (Jul 4, 2009)

*M*aybe CannonFoddr should stop thinking words mean something until he's absolutely sure that they do infact mean that?


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2009)

*N*o. I don't mind learning a repetoire of bad words on the net.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 4, 2009)

*O*h really ! - What's the point of NOT knowing what words means Antwill ??
Just think that if you didn't know meanings of words - solicitors will have a field day then


----------



## Domination (Jul 4, 2009)

*P*leassssse.... I don't know the meaning of your sentence! JK. But what are solicitors? I've always known that word but was never hardworking enough to check it up.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2009)

*Q*uite unbelievable really but I only just realized this has been stickied!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 5, 2009)

*R*eally? I had no idea! Cheers!


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

*S*o.... who stickied it?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 5, 2009)

*T*he Staff did, duh.


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

*U*mmmm, of course I know that very well. I mean which staff. He/she could have at least dropped in and contributed a letter!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 5, 2009)

*V*ery strange indeed.


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

*W*hat? Its not strange at all. I just meant they should have joined in the fun.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 5, 2009)

*X*tra people= Xtra fun? Correct!


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

*Y*ahoo! or Google?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 5, 2009)

*Z*abasearch is stupid. I have no idea what that is, just googled.


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

*A*sk.com.... seems stupid. Don't like the design and all. Google ftw.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 5, 2009)

*B*ig Mac's taste very nice.


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

*C*ocks taste the best huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: I meant male chickens!


----------



## ENDscape (Jul 5, 2009)

Dicks is what you really meant, right?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 5, 2009)

*Er*, you may be surprised, I'm allergic to Chicken.


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

*E*h, I checked through my phone book, I don't have a friend named Dick.
*F*ail. I posted a minute later. I fail


----------



## ENDscape (Jul 5, 2009)

Great job on failing


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

. What does it mean?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 5, 2009)

*I* think it means  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



































































.


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

*J*oker, you.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 5, 2009)

*K*'.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 5, 2009)

*L*OL


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

*M*onster.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 5, 2009)

*N*utter - Hey got 'N' again. you lot must be slipping


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

*O*h? Thats cos Antwill hasn't been playing much lately. And you already got 'N', no reason to snatch it from you once again.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 5, 2009)

*P*neumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

*Q*uit with that crap. I'm annoyed now! *lol*


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 5, 2009)

*R*eally? I like the longest word in the dictionary.


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

*S*o? You can just shorten it!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 5, 2009)

*T*ell me how.


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

*U*m, its also called Silicosis.

I think.... Maybe, I shouldn't trust wikipedia.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 5, 2009)

*V*ery hrth.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I still dont get what that means.


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

*W*hy.... theres a definition... just that idk what it means.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hrth

Edit: Oh I just understanded it.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 5, 2009)

*X*tra! I just figured it out. HRTH is just something to confuse you. Like something pointless. Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

*Y*o! That was so hrth!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 5, 2009)

*Z*ero points for KingdomBlade - you should've search before & you would've found this thread


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2009)

*A*h. Yeah, that was so hrth huh?


----------



## Domination (Jul 6, 2009)

*B*eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep................
......... Nobody here today?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 6, 2009)

*C*amera is a word. I coudn't think of anything else, so, this is horribly random. Don't worry, I'm here!


----------



## Domination (Jul 6, 2009)

*D*ing dong. Lets give random "not-in-the-dictionary" words.


----------



## antwill (Jul 6, 2009)

*E*xactly the same phrase? WOW you know what they say great minds think alike, but I shall change mine since we can't have two D's.


----------



## antwill (Jul 6, 2009)

Argh, browser decides not to work and double posts... anyone feel like deleting this for me?


----------



## Domination (Jul 6, 2009)

*E*rrrrr.... you double posted your greatness! My random not-word is.... paltopton. Seems pretty lame.


----------



## antwill (Jul 6, 2009)

*F*orget paltopton when Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious is my random word.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 6, 2009)

*G*ood work copying something from Mary Poppins. Here's my random word. Flaioftrasdoshilkiponretingolickedasderisderbindsed. Just typed randomly.


----------



## antwill (Jul 6, 2009)

*H*eh all that was said was words not found in the dictionary and random, plus someone has to remind us all about the fantastic memories of old movies like that.


----------



## Domination (Jul 6, 2009)

*I* beg to differ. Blade's "word" can't even be read. My next word. faiyolherpukiooltineshojert

edit: slow.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 6, 2009)

*I*t is in the dictionary. The Oxford dictionary is known to list really weird words. It's there.

You fail! Domination!


----------



## Domination (Jul 6, 2009)

*J*oker, you. His word is on google search yeah, but yours isn't. I can't even seem to see any ways to pronounce it! Next word pwroniounzecefayyo


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 6, 2009)

*K*akorrhaphiophobia


----------



## Domination (Jul 6, 2009)

*L*olwut. CannonFoddr scared of fail?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 6, 2009)

*M*achicolation


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 6, 2009)

*N*ecrophobia - especially if they become Zombies


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 6, 2009)

*O*rnicopytheobiblopsychocrystarroscioaerogenethliometeoroaustrohieroanthropoi- cichthyopyrosiderochpnomyoalectryoophiobotanopegohydrorhabdocrithoaleuroalphi-tohalomolybdoclerobeloaxinocoscinodactyliogeolithopessopscphocatoptrotephraoeir-ochiroomychodactyloarithstichooxogeloscogastrogyrocerobletonooenoscapulinaniac

[I couldn't wait for the next post and Yes it's a REAL WORD]


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 7, 2009)

*P*neumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis. Couldn't help posting it again.


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2009)

*Q*uiet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too... many.... bombastic.... long.... long... very long.... words.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 7, 2009)

*R*eally, you were the one with this idea.


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2009)

*S*hit! Sorry! Sorry! Make it stop! Make it stop! Too... many... bombastic... long... long... very long.... un-words.....

But really, where do you guys find all these weird long words.


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 7, 2009)

*T*oo late, damnit


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2009)

*U*kraine.... which country is that?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 7, 2009)

*V*ery bad country. Our school told us that Ukraine was nearly destroyed by toxic radiation. (Toni!)


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2009)

*W*ooooow. Is Ukraine rich?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 7, 2009)

*X*tremely wierd, maybe you should check here or here or maybe here or here. Go with the last one first.


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2009)

*Y*eah..... I'll stick with Wikipedia thank you. Its one of my favourite sites.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 7, 2009)

*Z*ubat is a very ugly Pokemon. Don't you agree?


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2009)

*A*bra is the funniest.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 7, 2009)

*B*idoof is cute.


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2009)

*C*harizard is imba.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 7, 2009)

*D*arkrai is wubable. Look here


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2009)

*E*eeeeek! *girl scream* so cute.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 7, 2009)

*F*un and cute, isn't it? I also like this one: Latias and this one: Rayquaza.


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2009)

*G*awd, Latias is cute.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 7, 2009)

*H*ell yeah. I found this too: Jigglypuff


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2009)

*I*'m a boy! Don't spoil me with these cute things!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 7, 2009)

*J*ust weird. Really, then why do you even look?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 7, 2009)

*K*adabra anyone ????


----------



## antwill (Jul 7, 2009)

*L*OL we all know squirtle is the shit! Especially with the glasses.


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2009)

*M*ilotic, exotic and beautiful.


----------



## antwill (Jul 7, 2009)

*N*ever heard of it.


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2009)

*O*h? Maybe I had wrong spelling or you don't play 3rd gen onwards. http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Mil..._(Pok%C3%A9mon)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 7, 2009)

*O*h yes you would've - If you play Pokemon Diamond or Pearl, or watch the cartoons


----------



## antwill (Jul 7, 2009)

*P*robably because i never watched the cartoons and didn't get any further than the first badge on the 3rd gen games...


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2009)

*Q*uite sad. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Milotic. It plays hard to get.


----------



## OSW (Jul 7, 2009)

*R*ight... pokemon is pretty old.


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2009)

*S*ay what? Pokémon is a timeless classic. Nah.... Pokemon is getting less and less innovative with newer Pokemom


----------



## antwill (Jul 7, 2009)

*T*hat and the game designers seem to think "hey lets compress every game we've made and add a few new stuff and then sell it each year!


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2009)

*U*nknown to most children, they lack seriously in innovation.


----------



## antwill (Jul 7, 2009)

*V*ery obvious to parents however.


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2009)

*W*ell, considering they buy imagine games, innovation is not much of an issue to them eh?


----------



## antwill (Jul 7, 2009)

*X*actly right.


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2009)

*Y*eah.... and next.... music can all have the same beats and riffs and they still don't care. And finally, the world will become plain and monotonous.


----------



## antwill (Jul 7, 2009)

*Z*zzz very sleepy that world would be.


----------



## Domination (Jul 7, 2009)

*A*h... it might not be that bad.


----------



## antwill (Jul 7, 2009)

*B*ah you kidding of course it would!


----------



## ENDscape (Jul 7, 2009)

Can I post here?


----------



## Skariz (Jul 8, 2009)

Dog's are a mans best friend.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 8, 2009)

*E*lkhound possibly ??


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 8, 2009)

*F*riends are a man's best dog.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 8, 2009)

*G*ood grief man - that's almost as bad as 'I haven't had a cont all night drinkstable !!'


----------



## Domination (Jul 8, 2009)

*H*uh? What does that mean? Is it really bad to not have a cont all night drinkstable?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 8, 2009)

*I*t's MEANT to be 'I haven't had a drink all night constable' - but if ur drunk you mix up your words


----------



## Domination (Jul 8, 2009)

*J*ust a mash up on the words? Like NOFX's Punk in Drublic?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 8, 2009)

*K*orrect - & I spow that's the wrong knelling


----------



## Domination (Jul 8, 2009)

*L*OLWUT. hoat's hong... whow can you write wrorrendously like that?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 8, 2009)

*M*ust point out that only 2 words should be mixed/mashed up, otherwise it'll be too hard to decipher


----------



## Domination (Jul 8, 2009)

*N*ot really. Wasn't rine fairly obvious.... its meadable(lol) .


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 8, 2009)

*O* RLY


----------



## antwill (Jul 8, 2009)

*P*rephas you souhld aslo witre lkie tihs... Since there was a study where if the first and last letters are in place then the words are decipherable.


----------



## Domination (Jul 8, 2009)

*I* kown, I swa it in soemnoe's sginature.


----------



## antwill (Jul 8, 2009)

*J*ust so you know, you spelt 'eye' wrong.


----------



## Domination (Jul 8, 2009)

*K*ewl. Where? I don't see it.


----------



## antwill (Jul 8, 2009)

*L*OL was just joking, 'cuz you typed 'I'


----------



## ENDscape (Jul 8, 2009)

*M*an...someone messed up the list.  If went from P to I


----------



## antwill (Jul 8, 2009)

*N*oooo Domination what have you done! You've skipped the most letters ever now.


----------



## Domination (Jul 8, 2009)

*O*h.... shiat. Why didn't you tell me earlier?


----------



## antwill (Jul 8, 2009)

*P*robably because i didn't notice!


----------



## Domination (Jul 8, 2009)

*Q*uit it, god! Why'd you have to do this to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENDscape (Jul 8, 2009)

*R*ight thing to do for messing up the list.


----------



## Domination (Jul 8, 2009)

*S*hiat. Shiat. Shiat. Shiat. Shiat. I don't feel like playing now. See you tommorrow. I pray I can get the letters right tommorrow.


----------



## antwill (Jul 8, 2009)

*T*hat's what the third time now, that you've messed up? XD It seems everyone who plays ends up messing up after a while.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 8, 2009)

*U*nless you're me - I've never missed any (I don't think)


----------



## antwill (Jul 9, 2009)

*V*ery soon you just may...


----------



## Domination (Jul 9, 2009)

*H*ere! Another mess up!

*W*oah...


----------



## antwill (Jul 9, 2009)

*X*ylophone... damn i hate x, so hard to think of words.


----------



## Domination (Jul 9, 2009)

*Y*eah, it has the least words in my dictionary! Z is not very easy either.


----------



## antwill (Jul 9, 2009)

*Z*zzz Z puts me to sleep thinking of words.


----------



## Domination (Jul 9, 2009)

*A* is easy.


----------



## antwill (Jul 9, 2009)

*B* is also very easy, but not as easy as e the most used letter.


----------



## Domination (Jul 9, 2009)

*C* is a beautiful letter.


----------



## antwill (Jul 9, 2009)

*D* is dangerous and a serial killer.


----------



## Domination (Jul 9, 2009)

*E* is an elegant figure.


----------



## antwill (Jul 9, 2009)

*F* is often used to express anger by swearing.


----------



## Domination (Jul 9, 2009)

*G* is for girls


----------



## antwill (Jul 9, 2009)

*H* is for Hypothermia... Must suck to be feeling that cold..


----------



## Domination (Jul 9, 2009)

*I* see what you did there. 

What does it mean anyways


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 9, 2009)

*J* is for Joking - as in 'You must be joking Domination !!'


----------



## Domination (Jul 9, 2009)

*K*iss me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and I'm not "joking Domination", I'm Domination. Theres no such memeber as "joking Domination"


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 9, 2009)

*L*ooks like you luck is out - there's no way I'm kissing you


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (Jul 9, 2009)

EDIT: Damn, Cannon beat me to it.
Ahem.
*M*an loving should be kept to a minimum so young, innocent minds aren't tainted by our pottymouths.


----------



## Domination (Jul 9, 2009)

*M*y god! You broke my fragile heart! Not that I want it though



			
				CannonFoddr said:
			
		

>





Spoiler








I'm puking at that


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 10, 2009)

*N*ow then - your heart must've been made fragile by all that heavy rock !!!


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (Jul 10, 2009)

*O*h dear, Domination, surely you haven't forgotten that M only turns up once in the alphabet?


----------



## Domination (Jul 10, 2009)

*P*ooooo.... I'm sulking. But thats cos I was posting while you posted. And you also made another 'L' and only edited it after I posted and left the thread. So I didn't change my post. Want me to change now?

And CannonFoddr, my rock is not heavy.


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (Jul 10, 2009)

*Q*uit your sulking. This is one of the happiest (and most sensible) places on the interwebs. Treat it as such. "Don't worry (doo-doo-doo-doo) About a thing (doo-doo-doo-doo) 'Cause every little thing, is gonna be alright (doo-doo-doo-doo)"


----------



## Domination (Jul 10, 2009)

*R*eally. The doo-doo-doo sounds stupid though.


----------



## antwill (Jul 10, 2009)

*S*uch as what i was thinking. It does sound rather stupid. What kind of a beat is that?!!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 10, 2009)

*T*hat's hip hop I think. Ewwww


----------



## antwill (Jul 10, 2009)

*U*mmm are you sure? Hip Hop's not that bad at all anyway, it's gangsta rap that's just awful.


----------



## Domination (Jul 10, 2009)

*V*ery sad, I can't seem to get into the following genres: rap, hip hop, pop (most), death metal. And maybe some classical (as in the genre) music.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 10, 2009)

*W*ell I seem to like most types - as long as I can understand (most of) the words (So This song (!) is out for a start )


----------



## ThetaSigma10 (Jul 11, 2009)

*X*ylophones even sound better than that stinky smelly rap music. yuk!


----------



## Domination (Jul 11, 2009)

*Y*.... my favourite genre is the 70's/80's Hard Rock. like Aerosmith, Bon Jovi and Mötley Crüe.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 11, 2009)

*Z*epplin !! - what about them ??


----------



## alidsl (Jul 11, 2009)

*A*lice cooper is better


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 11, 2009)

*B*loody hell - all this time & I've only just noticed - This thread is now 'Stickied'


----------



## alidsl (Jul 11, 2009)

*C*an you not see


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 11, 2009)

*D*on't look on the main forum page normally - I've got link straight to this thread instead - so always missed it


----------



## alidsl (Jul 12, 2009)

*E*ww well you only missed the fact it's stickied


----------



## Domination (Jul 12, 2009)

*F*or me, Zeppelin is a classic, but I can't get into most of their songs, mostly only songs like "Rock N' Roll" and "Stairway to Heaven" I can get into. But those already make me a fan


----------



## Raika (Jul 12, 2009)

*G*ameboy Advance games are missed dearly...


----------



## Domination (Jul 12, 2009)

*H*m.... I was never into playing before I got my DS. Guess my GBA is neglected, cos I don't miss it at all.


----------



## Raika (Jul 12, 2009)

*I* missed the times where you couldn't cheat easily in the GBA, it was all about effort back then...


----------



## Domination (Jul 12, 2009)

*J*ust looking back.... I never knew there was AR on GBA.


----------



## Raika (Jul 12, 2009)

*K*inda sad so see that there are so many cheaters nowadays...

Edit: You joined later than me and yet you have 585 more posts than me...


----------



## Domination (Jul 12, 2009)

*L*OL. Since I don't cheat, I abandon any game I'm stuck with very easily.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 12, 2009)

*M*an after my own heart  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - I'm the same, only problem is I keep buying games then giving up on them - what a waste of £££££


----------



## .Darky (Jul 12, 2009)

*N*o one buys gamecube games nowadays. I mean, look at Sony, they're still releasing games for the PS2.


----------



## Domination (Jul 12, 2009)

*O*h.... but a lot of people still buy shovelware crap on DS and Wii....


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 13, 2009)

*P*erhaps they do it to keep the kids happy - should read reviews first


----------



## Domination (Jul 13, 2009)

*Q*uite true, but those are casual gaming parents though.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 13, 2009)

*R*eally ?? - I'm a casual gamer & yet still check reviews now-&-again


----------



## Domination (Jul 13, 2009)

*S*ay.... they are the extreme of casual?


----------



## anaxs (Jul 13, 2009)

*s*orry its the truth


----------



## anaxs (Jul 13, 2009)

*s*orry its the truth


----------



## alidsl (Jul 13, 2009)

*T*ut tut.. You were supposed to be T^^


----------



## Domination (Jul 14, 2009)

*U*hooooo..... so nobody is here today, again?


----------



## antwill (Jul 14, 2009)

*V*ery quiet in here lately it seems, wonder why? You still there domination?


----------



## Domination (Jul 14, 2009)

*W*ell, maybe cos it got stickied?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 14, 2009)

*X*enophobia - sorry couldn't think of anything else.& I've  not been on 'cos I'm working night shift this week


----------



## alidsl (Jul 14, 2009)

*Y*es you make complete sense [/sarcasm]


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 15, 2009)

*Z*zzzzzz.. Uh Who ? What ? Where ? - Oh dam still in work & some b-stard woke me up


----------



## Domination (Jul 15, 2009)

*A*maths suxxor. I didn't do a single question in today's test. Fuck. Guess i need more tuition.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 15, 2009)

*B*ummer !!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 16, 2009)

*C*ame on today - No News posts....


----------



## Splych (Jul 16, 2009)

*D*amn this thread is amazing. Stickied...


----------



## Domination (Jul 17, 2009)

*E*lephants


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 17, 2009)

*F*lamingos - weird birds. Eat green/blue algae but it turns them pink & they stand on one leg


----------



## Domination (Jul 17, 2009)

*G*reen algae. Food for thought!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 18, 2009)

*H*ate algae - took me best part of a day to clean out the outdoor fish pond, & that's with a jet spray


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2009)

*I* hate plants. Lets support deforestation!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 18, 2009)

*J*oking - I hope. Without trees/Plants you'll die


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2009)

*K*illing trees will help in global warming! Of course I was joking!


----------



## alidsl (Jul 18, 2009)

*L*ol I think global warmings a myth


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 18, 2009)

*M*yth myth - I've got a Lisp !!!!


----------



## Golfman560 (Jul 18, 2009)

*N*o you don't! I think


----------



## Splych (Jul 19, 2009)

*O*h, say what - I am lost right now...!


----------



## Domination (Jul 19, 2009)

*P*lease.... you can always use GPS or Google maps!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 19, 2009)

*Q*uite right - although don't totally rely on GPS - I heard that someone went through a river using one of them once


----------



## Domination (Jul 19, 2009)

*R*iver Nile is magnificent.


----------



## antwill (Jul 19, 2009)

*S*o true about GPS, also if you leave it in your car, the thief sees this and takes it, not your car, they take it cuz they know you're not at home and also your GPS will lead them to your house.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 19, 2009)

*T*o late someone beat me to 'S'. Still sailing along on it is even better - Had holiday 'Cruise down Nile' one year - one of my best holidays ever


----------



## antwill (Jul 19, 2009)

*U*h oh sorry CannonFoddr, didn't mean to beat you to 'S'.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 19, 2009)

*V*ery nice of you to apologise - but it IS 'first come - first serve'


----------



## Domination (Jul 19, 2009)

*W*ell.... reminds me of buffets! :yum:


----------



## alidsl (Jul 19, 2009)

*X*ylaphones are nice at a buffet


----------



## antwill (Jul 19, 2009)

*Y*ou are most certainly correct, but nothing beats food as they're the main attraction!


----------



## Domination (Jul 19, 2009)

*Z*alous over eaters are the main joke


----------



## antwill (Jul 19, 2009)

*A*h but also the main source of entertainment.


----------



## Domination (Jul 19, 2009)

*B*ut he uncoth (is this how you spell it?) overeaters are the most disgusting things you can ever see in the buffets.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 19, 2009)

*C*hecked your spelling - nope it's wrong. Should be 'He*'s *unco*u*th'


----------



## Domination (Jul 19, 2009)

*D*umb me, forgot an 'U'. But i mean to type '*t*he', typo.


----------



## antwill (Jul 19, 2009)

*E*veryone makes mistakes Domination, don't let it get to you. Just install a plugin for your browser to spell check.


----------



## Domination (Jul 19, 2009)

*F*unny you say that, since on this westerners dominant site, most frequent users have good english.


----------



## antwill (Jul 19, 2009)

*G*ah perhaps they've haxored the english language to their favor.


----------



## Domination (Jul 19, 2009)

*H*m..... why don't we just face it? My English is just mediocre.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 19, 2009)

*I*don't know - it's better than mine & I was born in England


----------



## Domination (Jul 19, 2009)

*J*oking right? I spell lots of words wrong!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 19, 2009)

*K*ant spel !!.. even I have trouble. I'm only OK in forums 'cos my browser spell-checks as I type


----------



## alidsl (Jul 19, 2009)

*L*ol your embarrasing


----------



## Domination (Jul 20, 2009)

*M*y, my.... "you"r" embarrasing?".... speak for yourself too.... And maybe one of these days, I'll get a spell checker.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 20, 2009)

*N*oooooo....

How can you spot my grammatical incorrectness


----------



## Domination (Jul 20, 2009)

*O*h, maybe because its so obvious?


----------



## alidsl (Jul 20, 2009)

*P*oo you


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 20, 2009)

*Q*uite right


----------



## Domination (Jul 20, 2009)

*R*elax, I was just kidding.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 20, 2009)

*S*orry didn't realise


----------



## alidsl (Jul 20, 2009)

*T*oo bad you've done it already


----------



## Golfman560 (Jul 20, 2009)

*U*ranus has done it already. Orbited the sun that is.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 21, 2009)

*V*olkswagon Beetles have too, I saw it on youtube.


----------



## Domination (Jul 21, 2009)

*W*ashington was U.S.'s first president! I love him!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 22, 2009)

*X*actly Why do you love him ??


----------



## Domination (Jul 22, 2009)

*Y*o, I was just trying to be random.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 23, 2009)

*Z*aphod Beeblebrox - that's totally random


----------



## Domination (Jul 23, 2009)

*A*ll you can eat buffet!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

*B*uffets are for fat people that lack cooking skills.


----------



## Domination (Jul 23, 2009)

*C*rap, then the whole of Singapore must be fat!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

*D*unno, I'd say yes if itwas part of America but from what I can tell the average Asian person is actually quite healthy.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 24, 2009)

*E*uropeans on the other hand ......


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 26, 2009)

*F*at people mostly come from the US. Why is Europe full of models then?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 26, 2009)

*G*ood point to make


----------



## Domination (Jul 26, 2009)

*H*o.... The US hate!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 26, 2009)

*I*diots - why hate US ?? .. they gave us Microsoft....er hang on - maybe not


----------



## Golfman560 (Jul 26, 2009)

*J*ust because everyonething is made in China, Bill Gates was still from the US

Edit: Lol my English sucks


----------



## UnFallen (Jul 27, 2009)

*K*eep The US out of this thread!!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 27, 2009)

*L*et's not be hasty - If we don't include US in our insults - then we'll be racist

*Posts merged*

*L*et's not be hasty - If we don't include US in our insults - then we'll be classed racist


----------



## Domination (Jul 28, 2009)

*M*y, my, attempting double posting.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 28, 2009)

*N*OOOOOOOOO!!!!!! The double post virus (firefox) strikes again!


----------



## Domination (Jul 28, 2009)

*O*verlord Natie, look, his second post is different. It is apparent that it was on his part!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 28, 2009)

*P*oor me - Yes I did the first post, then edited it - but for some reason when I clicked [submit modified post] It's ADDED the post as a new one & since they were closely posted together they got merged


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 30, 2009)

*Q*uiet this thread has gone - As Yoda would say


----------



## Domination (Jul 30, 2009)

*R*uckus coming soon


----------



## Golfman560 (Jul 30, 2009)

*S*hit storm is coming I would assume.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 31, 2009)

*T*ornado Warning !!!!
*U*ri-KaKa Approaching


----------



## Domination (Jul 31, 2009)

*V*ery well may be the beginning of the shit storm.

Edit: Where's 'T'?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 31, 2009)

*W*ell spotted - Looks like I've cocked it up (for the first time) so I've edited the post


----------



## Domination (Aug 1, 2009)

*X*cercise your rights! Vote for Obama.


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 1, 2009)

You sir, is correct!


----------



## emupaul (Aug 1, 2009)

*Z*en, a good way to finish the game?


----------



## Golfman560 (Aug 1, 2009)

*A*ssholes- A better way to end the game.


----------



## Domination (Aug 1, 2009)

*B*astad - The best way to start a game that never ends.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 1, 2009)

*C*achi drwsers.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 2, 2009)

*D*on't know what you're on - but can I have some


----------



## Domination (Aug 2, 2009)

*E*dge of the forum.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 4, 2009)

*F*orgive me but - why remind people where they are ??


----------



## Domination (Aug 4, 2009)

*G*batemp; I'm stating the obvious. Obviously.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 4, 2009)

*H*ell, is that really anything new?


----------



## Golfman560 (Aug 4, 2009)

*I* concur, somewhere in the universe that is "new"


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 5, 2009)

*J*ust think - Somewhere in a galaxy far far away, This is 'new'. I wonder what they would think of it ??


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 5, 2009)

*K*angaroos are the secret to time traveling


----------



## Domination (Aug 5, 2009)

*L*emurs are the secret to wormholes


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 5, 2009)

*M*ice want the answer to Life, The Universe and Everything


----------



## Domination (Aug 5, 2009)

*N*incompoops want the answer to becoming Galactus. DEVOUR GALAXIES!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 6, 2009)

*O*h no not THE Nincompoops !!! - No I can't stand it !!! Stop the world I wanna get off !!!!


----------



## Domination (Aug 6, 2009)

*P*erhaps you are too late. They have already evolved. They are coming to the Milky Way.... Slowly.... But Surely......


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 7, 2009)

*Q*uite right - I was down the shops & I overheard someone say 'I think that bloody Nincompoop conned me' - So now they're 'bloody' as well as 'nincompoops'


----------



## Domination (Aug 7, 2009)

*R*eminds me.... haven't seen antwill lately.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 7, 2009)

*S*ay.... Now that you mention it - nor have I


----------



## Domination (Aug 7, 2009)

*T*eh Hamstas has kidnappd Antwill!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 7, 2009)

*U* killednapped antwill, you bastardy hamstas!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 7, 2009)

*V*ermin !!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 7, 2009)

*U*nspeakable words on a forum should replace these!


----------



## Domination (Aug 8, 2009)

*W*ut? Mr. Dave, we already did 'U'.


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (Aug 9, 2009)

*X*igbar is definitely a strange name to have. Freakin' Organization XIII...


----------



## Hypershad12 (Aug 9, 2009)

Zigabr is Unknown.


----------



## Law (Aug 9, 2009)

(...)*A*nd we start again.


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

*B*ravo, Law


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 10, 2009)

*C*ould we have a recap on the alphabet - looks like 'Y' was missed


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 12, 2009)

*D*on't know what's happening but I think this thread is slowly dying


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 12, 2009)

Everything (except god apparently) must come to an end.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 12, 2009)

*F***k that - I want this thread to last as long as the Banned game


----------



## Domination (Aug 13, 2009)

*G*olly... maybe you can spam the shit out of the banend thread and get it closed? And it existed since Testing Area, which has been very active, its not suprising its still lasting.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 13, 2009)

*H*a ha - If I started Spamming the Banned game, I'll get kicked


----------



## Domination (Aug 13, 2009)

*I* think you should spam more in the banned game. And advertise. With every single line being "Banned because you aren't playing the alphabet game!" And soon people will tire of hearing it and come here. evil genius me


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 14, 2009)

*J*ust been thinking - maybe place it in my Sig or Avatar, & get people wondering what's it all about


----------



## Domination (Aug 14, 2009)

*K*ind of lame if you ask me.... and antwill did it before


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 15, 2009)

*L*ame ?!?!? - well since antwill tried it & he's really lame I guess I won't do that then


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

*O*f course I meant like 'lame'as in it doesn't really attract people. I still miss antwill


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

*P*osted a message starting with the wrong letter originally didn't I! D'oh!


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

*Q*uite the nice avatar you have there, Mr. Dave!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

*S*o nice of you to say so Mr D! Avatars deserve social awareness!


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

*T*here was a mistake in your lettering, should've been 'R', oh well. And yes, your avatars do that just fine! You are a perfect example as a netizen


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

*U* shud b use 2 my illiteracee buy nao!


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

*V*we humans hav bin born vith ze ability ov comprehension.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

*W*ell I don't know about that, most humans I've met can't comprehend anything except their own over-inflated sense of self worth!


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

*X*tremely dissapointed..... Was that directed at me?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

*Y*ou think I think that of you? Nope, that's the average Joe Bloggs on the street I'm talking about.


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

*Z*ebras can comprehend most things better than some humans can, thats for sure.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

*A*h who said what to where now?


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

*B*ut the bigger problem is I don't know what you said where to where now?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 15, 2009)

*C*an some1 clear something up for me...Who said what, where & when and why did they in the first place


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

*D*on't know mate, that's why I was asking!


----------



## A Little Peon (Aug 15, 2009)

*A* Little Peon!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 15, 2009)

*F*orgot quite a few letters there 'A little Peon' - should've started with 'E'


----------



## mucus (Aug 15, 2009)

*G*od; I hate that guy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

*H*onestly?


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

*I*'d like to know why


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2009)

*J*ust what I was thinking but with mucus being on a temp-ban it might be a while before we find out!


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

*K*oly maroony! Why'd he get temp-banned?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2009)

*L*ooks like it was something bad anyway although I don't know, it was bad enough to make p1ngy use an angry face when talking about it and p1ngy's one of the most chilled guys on here.


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

*M*y my, so its a ban and not a supsension?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2009)

*N*o no, it's a temporary ban.  I guess you could call it a suspension but with more serious implications ie. it's a final warning kinda thing.


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

*O*h oh, so we won't see Mucus anymore if he does something wrong again?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 17, 2009)

*P*oor old Mucus - Should've stuck to the rules (although it'll be nice to know WHY he got banned)


----------



## Domination (Aug 17, 2009)

*Q*uit wasting your life away and do something meaningful! Like voting for Brian117 4 Mod!


----------



## NightKry (Aug 18, 2009)

*R*ight.. I'll keep that in mind. Btw, what happened to Scuber Steve?


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 18, 2009)

*S*cuber left the forum.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 18, 2009)

*T*o come back and vote 4 Brian!


----------



## bdr9 (Aug 18, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> *T*o come back and vote 4 Brian!


*U* just posted the 1337th post!!!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 18, 2009)

*V*ote 4 Brian and no I posted the 1339th post.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 19, 2009)

*W*hy the f*** do we want to vote for Brian ?? - has he done something to deserve being a Mod ???


----------



## Domination (Aug 19, 2009)

*X*planations? He was born for this. There is no need for reason.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 20, 2009)

*Y*ou must be joking - I NEED a reason. I wouldn't vote a con-artist to manage my back account so I wouldn't vote for a MOD who may be power-crazy


----------



## Domination (Aug 20, 2009)

*Z*zzzzz... Go read the Brian117 for Mod thread and ALL shall be revealed.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 21, 2009)

Aha! I  KNEW i would find this place again someday!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 21, 2009)

EDIT: ...ignore post..


----------



## Domination (Aug 21, 2009)

*B*ut why couldn't you find it in the first place?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 21, 2009)

Cause...cause...wait a minute, lemme contact the Master of Excuses.


----------



## Domination (Aug 21, 2009)

*D*amn you. Joe Perry roxxor!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 21, 2009)

Eh, Breaking Benjamin FTW for meh o-o


----------



## Domination (Aug 21, 2009)

*F*ucking Joe Perry is better!


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 22, 2009)

*G*o buy Scribblenauts.


----------



## Domination (Aug 22, 2009)

*H*oho, its not even out yet. Bastad


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 22, 2009)

*I* don't think he realised that


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 23, 2009)

*J*ust kidding lol.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 24, 2009)

*K*idding??  - Surely not


----------



## Domination (Aug 24, 2009)

*L*OL

(this is not a one word post.)


----------



## ShadowSol (Aug 25, 2009)

*M*aking my first post in this topic


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 25, 2009)

*N*o it isn't, is it?


----------



## Domination (Aug 25, 2009)

*M*y my, someone needs to rephrase his words to avoid misunderstanding


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 25, 2009)

*P*oor Domination - I think you're going backwards - it should've been 'O'


----------



## Domination (Aug 25, 2009)

*Q*uackers.... I'm losing my touch... and very badly too!


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 26, 2009)

*R*rrrrrr...I hate school.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 26, 2009)

*S*chool days are the best days of your life - you wait until you have to do shiftwork, do 8-10 hours a day, between 5-7 days a week THEN you can complain


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 27, 2009)

*T*o what ends would I complain about that? I'm going to be an attorney or something to do with computers. Attorney=arguing one of my favorite things.


----------



## Domination (Aug 28, 2009)

*U*mmm... I thought being an attorney is much more than that.... isn't arguing using law is much more restrained and less enjoyable than debates or spontaneous/friendly argues?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 28, 2009)

*V*ery good point that  - oh & to clear some thing up about Attorney work. On some cases they have to work looonnngg hours


----------



## Domination (Aug 28, 2009)

*W*ahhhhh... speaking of loooooong, I miss antwill, he hasn't be here for a very loooooooooong time


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 30, 2009)

*x*tinct perhaps ??


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Y*? (lol) do I not know this anthill? (probably do just need a refresher)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 31, 2009)

*Z*inc, that's what's missing from this threads diet.


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 31, 2009)

*A* Vitamins is what's really missing from the thread's diet.


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 31, 2009)

*B*rawndo is actually what this thread needs.


----------



## Domination (Aug 31, 2009)

*C*ock... It can go two ways... Which are you thinking of now?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 31, 2009)

*D*inner - I'm having Chicken & Chips today


----------



## Danny600kill (Sep 2, 2009)

*E*dge of the forum rules


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 2, 2009)

*F*or F*** sake - what about the other forums


----------



## Domination (Sep 2, 2009)

*G*od, I lurv myself.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 4, 2009)

*H*uh ?


----------



## Domination (Sep 4, 2009)

*I* lurv myself. That is all.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 5, 2009)

*J*ust be lucky someone loves you - 'cos I don't ('Like' maybe...but 'Love'... Definately not)


----------



## Domination (Sep 5, 2009)

*K*issin' myself now. Is that how narcissism works?

J/K


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 6, 2009)

*L*et's see....Narcissism..... Yep look's like it


----------



## Domination (Sep 6, 2009)

*M*mmmm... embraces himself once more.

j/k

is antwill dead or something?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

*N*arcissist is most definitely the best way to describe me =P


----------



## wiifan420 (Sep 18, 2009)

*O*pium is great.


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 18, 2009)

*P*lutonium is better


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

*Q*uit yapping... Mentos is the best


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 18, 2009)

*R*eally, I reckon tic-tacs are better.


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

*S*tupid! THERE ARE NO COKE TIC-TACS BUT THERE IS COKE MENTOS! Coke is the best.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 18, 2009)

*T*hey put cocaine in Mentos? I'm gonna have to get some now!


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

*U*m... I meant the soft drink coke flavors


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 18, 2009)

*V*ery disappointed then, I think I'll just stick to tic-tacs.


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

*W*ait! We use mentos on the dark side!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 18, 2009)

*X*enophobic people use them as well, or so I hear.


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

*Y*ou little punk... You know nothing! Come to the dark side, we have cookies, milk, and mentos!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 18, 2009)

*Z*oos, do you have any of them?


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

*A*hhhh... yes yes, all is negotiable. Come join us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 18, 2009)

*B*e Careful, Its a trap!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 18, 2009)

*C*aution is always the order of the day when dealing with door to door salesmen!


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

*D*ave!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Dark Side has Cookies!


----------



## alidsl (Sep 18, 2009)

*E*normous entities the dark side is awsome


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 18, 2009)

*F*orget about cookies, we have cake


----------



## alidsl (Sep 18, 2009)

*G*orden bennet!!

wich side is this??


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

*H*as anyone seen my bottle opener I'm losing my mind


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

*I* stole it and sold it for Weetabix.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

*J*ust give it back already my beer needs opening


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

*K*nowing that I've already sold it you still ask for it back, how can I give it back when it's currently in the postal system on it's way to Alaska?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

*L*ooks like i better go find another one =/


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

*M*y apologies, but I really wanted that Weetabix.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

*N*o problem my gf told me there was another one in the kitchen


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

*O*h, well that's alright then.  Can I borrow it just for 2 minutes?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

*P*sh you will probably just end up selling this one too


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

*Q*uit it will you, do I look like the kind of guy that would sell someone elses items? Well besides the one I just sold.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

*R*eally? do i need bother with a response to the obvious? lol


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

*S*eriously, yes... What were you guys talking about?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

*T*he fact that I sold his bottle opener for some yummy Weetabix! Now he won't let me sell his other one the cheapskate!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

*U*nderstand this! i need my bottle opener or i cant survive =O


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

*V*ery ... Can I sell it instead? skyo~ I'm nicer to you than that meanie Mr. Dave! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

*W*ell if you distract him, I can steal it and sell it and we can split the profit!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

*X*tra pissed that you stole my letter lol. can't you understand that i need my bottle opener to survive...beer=life to me =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

*Y*ou come over here. I have something nice I want to give you~

*psst, go steal it now. 50-50 okay?*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

*Z*ero chance of that! Victory is mine!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

*A*lright now i'm enjoying a nice cold Heineken =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

*B*astard! I needed that money


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

*C*apitalism is what I was trying there, but it sucks so I'm going back to being a communist!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

*D*on't care for politics they bore the hell out of me =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

*E*vil communist... And skyo politics are so fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But don't turn communist like him. I'm going Neo-Nazi then.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

*F*unny how people mistake communism for politics instead of a philosophy.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

*G*ay,forget politics just do what i do and not have a care in the world and just do what you want remember nothing is illegal if you don't get caught =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

*Hmmmm*... Everything is wrong if its against the law. Even if its alright morally. Thats the ugliness of humankind.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

*I* know thats why i dont care and just do what i want and avoid getting caught =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

*J*ustice shall prevail over you, evildoer!! Btw, The Animals rock


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

*K*eeping quiet about what i do leaves no evidence/proof that i did anything haha


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

*L*ike hell that will help... Unless you destroy all cameras in the area and silence every human within 10km radius of the crime site.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

*M*ost people look like me so i can easily create an alibi lol


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

*N*o way! You look like Barack Obama?!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

*O*h my god I was too slow again! Damn you Dommy!


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

*P*lease forgive me... Sowie


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

*O*h my god...i look much better then barrack obama haha


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

*N*o no no, you're doing it all wrong and going the wrong way!


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

*R*iiiight... It seems your alphabets is worse than his tho!

Edit: Arrggghh so who do I follow?!


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

*S*o whats wrong with my alphabet? theres a P already on the other page.....
i hate when people post at the same time as me and theres shows first =(


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

*T*hat's the right way now.  He went backwards because he's like his countries leaders!


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

*U*hhh... Thats insulting Obama? Even when he hasn't failed bad yet?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

*V*oting is a crime and should be outlawed no one should have the right to control anything...


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

*W*hat? Then your country shall fall. Its not that no one should be allowed to control everything but, only capable leaders should be allowed to control things.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

*X*ample:if the US falls apart then i just pack up my bags with my family and go somewhere else =D its that simple really i have no serious attachments to the the US.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

*Y*ou should start making plans now then as it won't be long before the USA is a big brother state, I give it 5 years tops.


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

*Z*ookeepers thou shalt be when thou movest to another country, I lay tis curse on thee!

My Olde English sucks


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

*A*hem, I wouldn't worry Dommy, ye olde English sucks anyway!


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

*B*ooo hoo.... My self esteem got shot down like a falling zeppelin


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

*C*aused by what? I wasn't saying yours sucked, I was saying all Ye Olde World English sucks.


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

*D*ats cause I'm interested in Olde English! I'm interested in something suckish.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2009)

*E*nglish olde is it not old english


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

*F*artknockers, the lot of you!


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

*G*od... Mr. Dave hates me


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

*H*ate isn't something I'm capable of, well except against corrupt political leaders and chavs.


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

*I* hate the stupidity, ignorance and arrogance of all humans. Including me. Damn the humans.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

*J*ust out of curiosity what do u like then?


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

*K*illing people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Kidding. I guess I still like humans no matter what I say, I'm just as bad and hypocritical. I like a lot of my friends. I also like girls


----------



## alidsl (Sep 19, 2009)

*L*ittle creep


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 20, 2009)

*M*ario and Luigi...is there a fix yet????~~


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2009)

*N*oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....... (you know, like one of those overly dramatic screams they do in films, like Star Trek II when Kirk yells Khhhhhaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnn)


----------



## Synchromatic (Sep 21, 2009)

*O*h so many tears this piece of information brings to noobs across the board.


----------



## Domination (Sep 21, 2009)

*P*lease, theres more tears for us when they ask stupid questions.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2009)

*Q*uite true my friend, I've already pulled out 3 clumps of hair from reading so bloody many!


----------



## Domination (Sep 21, 2009)

*R*itttttght... I tot you have no hai-.... Oh wait. *looks below*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2009)

*S*ee why I didn't mention which hair, it brings tears to the eyes just thinking about it!


----------



## Domination (Sep 21, 2009)

*T*he pain and stress from looking at those questions must have been very extreme.!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2009)

*U*nbelievable mate, that's how high the stress level was.


----------



## Domination (Sep 21, 2009)

*V*ery cruel of the noobs. to cause such mental stress to our regulars! We need an anti-noob movement and utterly destroy them!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 21, 2009)

*W*ell I'm back from my holiday in Turkey - Boy isn't it cold in England ......


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 21, 2009)

*X*enophobia, did you suffer any while you were in Turkey?

(Hope you had a great holiday mate!)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 22, 2009)

*Y*ou know... didn't really think about that. Holiday was fine except for Thunder/Lightning & rain a couple of times


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2009)

*Z*oo a place that keeps animals


----------



## Domination (Sep 23, 2009)

*A*h... finally got into Queen a little. Still don't like them much tho


----------



## lavachoke (Sep 23, 2009)

*B*et you will start liking Queen if you listen to them for another month (or two)!


----------



## Domination (Sep 23, 2009)

*C*ould say that, but I'm already kinda liking them now. I still can't get into Pink Floyd no matter how many times I listen tho.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 23, 2009)

*D*on't know about Pink Floyd - But Queen,well some I like & some I don't


----------



## tijntje_7 (Sep 23, 2009)

Etrian odyssey is fun...


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2009)

*F*un i have to agree with you there


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 26, 2009)

*g*od i think we're almost at 100 pages


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2009)

*H*opefully it will be 100 pages soon


----------



## Domination (Sep 26, 2009)

*I*t is inevitable. And Bruce Dickinson FUCKING ROCKS!!!!


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 26, 2009)

*j*akers. Its 100pages


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2009)

*K.* Its at 100 pages. What do we do now?


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 26, 2009)

*L*ick the ice pop of victory


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2009)

*M*ake the ice pop sweet


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 26, 2009)

*N*o, make it spicy.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 26, 2009)

*O*nly if you have brine water to drink afterwards.


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 26, 2009)

*P*iss in the cup of victory


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2009)

*Q*uantum leap from P to Q.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 27, 2009)

*R*eally splashing out for the celebration for reaching 100 pages aren't we


----------



## alidsl (Sep 28, 2009)

*S*irs, I believe we must get to 200


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2009)

*T*hat's a lie, we must get to page 50 first.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 29, 2009)

*U*nbelievable - there's someone who things '50' comes after '100' but before '200'


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 29, 2009)

*V*ideo killed the radio star, that's why I'm not very bright.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 29, 2009)

*W*hat's this - We're starting quoting Song titles now ???


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 29, 2009)

*X* file, that's what it is!


----------



## antwill (Sep 29, 2009)

*Y*es, the truth is out there?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 29, 2009)

*Z*ero chance of that in this day and age!


----------



## Domination (Sep 29, 2009)

*A*ntwill has returned to play with us! All-father blesses.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 29, 2009)

*B*loody hell - where's he been all this time ?


----------



## antwill (Sep 30, 2009)

*C*atching up on my uni work... exams are next week, and i was swamped with assignments


----------



## Domination (Sep 30, 2009)

Don't worry! We will always welcome you with open arms!


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 30, 2009)

Everyone??? Is that what you meant by we?


----------



## Domination (Sep 30, 2009)

*F*ly to the sky and reach for The Asgard of Individualism and work for me, the All-Father!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 30, 2009)

*G*od help us - Oh hang on I don't believe in him


----------



## Domination (Sep 30, 2009)

*H*mph... God is another form of belief... All-Father governs over it all!


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 30, 2009)

*I* think this is funny.


----------



## Domination (Sep 30, 2009)

*J*ust what do you think is funny?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2009)

*K*icking people in the bollocks unexpectedly.


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (Oct 1, 2009)

*L*OL.


----------



## antwill (Oct 1, 2009)

*M*ust be pretty painful for them though. That's what makes it funny though, schadenfreude yeah?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2009)

*N*o idea at all what schadenfreude means, but I totally agree on why a kick in the bollocks is funny.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 1, 2009)

*O*uch - that KITB really hurt


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2009)

*P*retty funny tho weren't it!


----------



## antwill (Oct 1, 2009)

*Q*uite sure schadenfreude means to derive joy from someone else's misfortune iirc.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 1, 2009)

*R*eally ?? - Oh yes so it seems according to Youtube


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 1, 2009)

*S*oooo cool!


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (Oct 2, 2009)

*T*hat is quite true, antwill, Schadenfreude is the German word for "pleasure in pain". Trolley proved it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2009)

*U*m I never proved anything, I said I didn't know what it meant.


----------



## Domination (Oct 2, 2009)

*V*ixens are tasty to cook.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2009)

*W*hat? I thought vixens were tasty women, why would you cook one!?!


----------



## Domination (Oct 2, 2009)

*X*tremely hot. But they are too hot when I sink my mouth into their raw meat.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2009)

*Y*ou bloody cannibal!


----------



## Domination (Oct 2, 2009)

*Z*its on my face scare them away... Had to do resort to taht. I dunno whats a zit tho


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2009)

*A*cne, that's what a zit is.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 2, 2009)

*Z*ero points for not Googling - 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Vixen can refer to:
> A female fox
> A shrewish, ill-tempered or spiteful woman; a virago
> An attractive woman who often takes advantage of men


It's also a Name for a Woman Pop Group - I'm guessing Domination referring to the first one ... Then again


----------



## Domination (Oct 2, 2009)

*B*ad fail! lol


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2009)

*C*omputer game for the Atari ST as well, CF forgot that one!


----------



## Domination (Oct 2, 2009)

*D*amn... That game must have been sexy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2009)

*E*rm no I'm afraid not, it was a rubbish generic platformer and the woman wasn't even that sexy.


----------



## Domination (Oct 2, 2009)

*F*uck the producers. They like to misues names a lot. C'mon, Imagine games hardly need any imagination.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2009)

*G*reedy and uninspired describes 90% of them!


----------



## Domination (Oct 2, 2009)

*H*ow true! They should all burn in hell!!! Nite ppl. I wonder if anybody except us few even come here.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 2, 2009)

"*I*magine Shovelware Programmer" - the new game from them


----------



## ShadowSol (Oct 3, 2009)

*J*onkswa is my username, how do i change it?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 3, 2009)

*K*nowledge is power, and power is requesting a name change from an admin.


----------



## Domination (Oct 3, 2009)

*L*ol, then TrolleyDave is powerless because you can ask supervisors to change it too.


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (Oct 3, 2009)

*M*y, my, some people are so forgetful. There's a whole thread that's dedicated to people requesting name changes.


----------



## Domination (Oct 3, 2009)

*N*ay, little asgardian. That thread hast been closed by the king of the purple elves, dice!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 3, 2009)

*O*h by the way  Jonkswa - Noone giving it but here's the 'Name Change request' thread


----------



## Domination (Oct 3, 2009)

*P*lease, CF, did tis All-Father tell thee the thread hast been closed by the king of purple elves not? Thou art raising little jonkswa's hopes fer nothin'


----------



## ShadowSol (Oct 3, 2009)

*q*uit it, it is just a question and now i make my leave.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 3, 2009)

*R*eally - I didn't know the thread WAS closed. Thought it was a joke


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 5, 2009)

*S*eriouly though - WHY was it closed ?? . thought that it was a good way of getting your name changed


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 5, 2009)

*T*o double post is to sin.


----------



## Domination (Oct 5, 2009)

*U*niversal crimes set by tis' All-Father of Asgard include noobity, disrespect for ideologies and blasphemy... No double posting.


----------



## Raika (Oct 5, 2009)

*V*ery annoyed at how Thordrian warned me with a profound reason.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 5, 2009)

*W*hat's the problem of double posting !! - No-one posted in 3 days so I thought I'll keep the thread running


----------



## Domination (Oct 5, 2009)

*X*-ray vision has revealed that Hadian was hiding under Raika's bed for the last few days... And when he saw Raiak started masturbating to his account, he knew he had to warn him


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Y*ou think?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 6, 2009)

*Z*abernism, that's what George W Bush committed.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 6, 2009)

'*A*ct of bullying or being aggressive' - for those who can't be bothered to Google


----------



## BiT.SLEDGE (Oct 6, 2009)

*B*arrack Obama will fix all that.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 6, 2009)

*C*ollaboration with other countries will be increased by him


----------



## Ducky (Oct 6, 2009)

*D*ont know what 'Collaboration' is.. :\


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 7, 2009)

*E*h, I wouldn't trust any president who wins using cult of personality techniques, he's no different to any since and including Nixon - he's just got catchier slogans.


----------



## antwill (Oct 7, 2009)

*F*or the record, I wouldn't trust any president ever.


----------



## Domination (Oct 7, 2009)

*G*od, me as president would be more trustworthy than your mother and father.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 7, 2009)

*H*ah, I think you've mistaken you for me!


----------



## Domination (Oct 7, 2009)

*I* am pretty sure you are as trustworthy as a child who claims he didn't eat the chocolate in the fridge when his the only one at home. In other words, trust given to you is the worst mistake ever!


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 7, 2009)

*J*oking, must be you, yes?


----------



## Ducky (Oct 8, 2009)

*K*ay... im not sure what you just said makes sense.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 8, 2009)

*L*et's see... Has Yoda joined the forums by any chance ??


----------



## Domination (Oct 8, 2009)

*M*aybe. But triassic is Yoda not.


----------



## antwill (Oct 8, 2009)

*N*ot sure but it does seem as though Yoda lives in New York.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 8, 2009)

*O*h, have you got his address, he still owes me rent from when he lived in Dagobah.


----------



## Domination (Oct 8, 2009)

*P*olice case?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 8, 2009)

*Q*uite possibly a case for collection through small claims court, but not the police.


----------



## Domination (Oct 8, 2009)

*R*ealised something... You should hire Jedi Solicitors!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 8, 2009)

*S*ith-licitors perhaps ??


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 8, 2009)

*T*hat's a bloody good pun right there!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 8, 2009)

*U*nknown to many, it turns out _Maul and Sidious Sithlicitors_ was a front. They just wanted to turn Naboo into a coal power station.


(managed to salvage that, TrolleyDave posted first)


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 8, 2009)

*V*iolence is not the answer


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 8, 2009)

*W*hy not?


----------



## Ducky (Oct 9, 2009)

*X* - Cus he said so.






(Epic Hax!)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2009)

*Y*ou lie!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 9, 2009)

*Z*ABERNISM !!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2009)

*A*sk yourself this, is a patriot someone who supports his countrymen or his government?


----------



## Domination (Oct 9, 2009)

*B*asically, what I think, a patriot is someone who  make or support decisions that benefit the country the most. The countrymen don't own the country, neither do the government. The country is left for future generations.


----------



## Ducky (Oct 9, 2009)

*C*an't say I like patriots..


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 9, 2009)

*D*on't worry about it.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 9, 2009)

*E*veryone must remember the Monty Python sketch... 'This Patriot is dead.. it is an EX-patriot...An expired Patriot...'


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 10, 2009)

*F*orget about it. Badabing.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2009)

*G*oombah speak I see!


----------



## Private|Par (Oct 11, 2009)

*H*armless speculation on my part..


----------



## antwill (Oct 11, 2009)

*I* for one are appalled at all this 'harmless' speculation. What exactly is so harmfull about it in the first place to warrant a need for harmless speculation?!


----------



## Domination (Oct 11, 2009)

*J*ust lame.... And hiya antwill.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 12, 2009)

*K*araoke - that's one thing I could NEVER do. Get up on stage & sing


----------



## Domination (Oct 12, 2009)

*L*ol... Not when you have a monotonous voice, dying pitch, pronunciation problems when singing and a gay and breakish falsetto.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 12, 2009)

*M*ethinks that describes Boyzone/Westlife/Generic boy band that no-one likes


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 12, 2009)

_*"N*ot when you have a monotonous voice, dying pitch, pronunciation problems when singing and a gay and breakish falsetto._" - Are you implying I'm gay ........


----------



## Domination (Oct 12, 2009)

*O[/bf course not! That was describing me!*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 12, 2009)

*P*ah, It was topical.


----------



## step29 (Oct 13, 2009)

*O*h I see


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 13, 2009)

*R*eally !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some people must learn their alphabet - what comes after 'P'


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 13, 2009)

Stop skipping letters


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 13, 2009)

*T*ut, tut, tut step29...get it right...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 14, 2009)

*U*nbelievably there's some people who STILL don't know their alphabet - It's back to school for you 'Step29'


----------



## Domination (Oct 14, 2009)

*V*ery sad face.


----------



## antwill (Oct 14, 2009)

*W*ell atleast none of us 'regulars' are forgetting our alphabets anymore XD


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 14, 2009)

*X*actly - mind you our grammar needs improving


----------



## antwill (Oct 15, 2009)

*Y*ou said it CannonFoddr!


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Z*ack!!!!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 16, 2009)

All right, i'll start.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 16, 2009)

*B*ring it on, ENDscape.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 17, 2009)

Can't you see I just did?


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 17, 2009)

*D*amn, ENDscape just called out ProtoKun7!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 17, 2009)

Everyone! Gang up on protokun!!!


----------



## Domination (Oct 17, 2009)

*F*ight! Fight! For your rights!


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 17, 2009)

*G*o! Pikachu!

PIKA!


----------



## Raiser (Oct 17, 2009)

*H*ello, Kitty!


----------



## Domination (Oct 17, 2009)

*I* love Beatles!


----------



## Raiser (Oct 17, 2009)

*J*ack died and Jill survived. (:


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 17, 2009)

*K*now any more Nursery Rhyme Disasters ?? - Try here for ideas


----------



## Raiser (Oct 18, 2009)

*L*ittle Jack Horner ate his pie and says "what a good boy am I!"

_Not exactly a disaster but.. D:_
_LOL Thanks for the site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 18, 2009)

*M*ary had a little lamb
It was a cute as could be
That didn't mean much at all
'Cos I had it for my Tea


----------



## benbop1992 (Oct 18, 2009)

*N*o more nursary rhyme disasters, remember, some people still have to go There!


----------



## benbop1992 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 18, 2009)

*P*lease edit your above post to something like '*O*h Sorry, Double post'


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Q*uite right, that's what I was going to say.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 18, 2009)

*R*eally hate it when other people correct me...and make me look bad.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 18, 2009)

Seriously...People need to stop the skipping.


----------



## Reaper (Oct 18, 2009)

T̢͈̫̗̳̣̪͖̜̣͎̫̪̪̭̤̜̟ͨͦ̈́̏͑̂ͥ̑͟͠ͅhat's all right with me. it's just a game


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 18, 2009)

*O*kay, i'll skip it then.


----------



## Reaper (Oct 18, 2009)

G̢̧̠͈̦̤̝ͤ͊̄͒̎͑́͜͡ood. Wait, that was a lot


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 18, 2009)

Wait, we should play properly now.


----------



## Reaper (Oct 18, 2009)

Z is next i think not but wats afer w


lol look at my av


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 19, 2009)

*A* disaster!

Stop messing it up guys.


----------



## Domination (Oct 19, 2009)

*B*-b-b-breaker combo!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 20, 2009)

*C*an we PLEASE stick to the rules


----------



## antwill (Oct 20, 2009)

*D*ammit guys! I forget to come and check on this thread for what, one day? And now look what happens, all hell breaks loose.


----------



## Domination (Oct 20, 2009)

*E*lephants broke lose.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 20, 2009)

*F*arters broke wind


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 20, 2009)

*G*as mask, please!!


----------



## benbop1992 (Oct 20, 2009)

*H*a. No gas mask for you.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 21, 2009)

*I*'m gonna puke if I don't get a gas mask!


----------



## Domination (Oct 21, 2009)

*J*oking are you? You could last for one day!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 22, 2009)

*K*amifarte - A term used for Kamikaze Farter's, They Fart until everyone dead


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 22, 2009)

*L*eft no one alive, those Kamikaze Farters, did they?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 22, 2009)

*M*ass Suffocation


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 23, 2009)

*N*OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Domination (Oct 23, 2009)

*O*h shit! Hurricane Fartrina!!!


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 23, 2009)

*P*utrid!!


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Q*uantum physics?


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 23, 2009)

*R*eally, I fail to see what farts have to do with quantum physics.


----------



## Domination (Oct 23, 2009)

*S*upernatural forces at work!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 23, 2009)

*T*here's nothing SuperNatural about Farts - 'NaturalStinky' maybe


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 24, 2009)

*U*nless, of course, they are ghost farts.


----------



## Domination (Oct 24, 2009)

*V*iolent fart of the gods!!!


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 24, 2009)

*W*arfare!!!


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 24, 2009)

*X*-tremely nasty gas warfare!!


----------



## Domination (Oct 24, 2009)

*Z*ero tolerance for gas warfare! BAN. FARTS. IN. PUBLIC!!!!!


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 24, 2009)

*Y*ou skipped the letter Y.


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 24, 2009)

*A*hahahahaha!!


----------



## Domination (Oct 24, 2009)

*B*ah I knew it! My english still sucks after 15 years of crappy education from teh government!


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 24, 2009)

*C*onservatives, aka Republicans, are responsible for the crappy state of education in this country, because they are selfish, care only for themselves and not for community, and always want to not ever pay any taxes.


----------



## Domination (Oct 24, 2009)

*D*emocracy in Singapore.... Heh, the same party ruling over us since independance. Go figure.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 24, 2009)

*E*ver try voting for the other party?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 24, 2009)

*F*ail-Worthy. The other party is fail-worthy.


----------



## Domination (Oct 24, 2009)

*G*od, I wouldn't know. But I do think our present government is awesome. Just the democracy part that I'm whining about. But then, their governance is awesome, so I don't mind.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 24, 2009)

*H*old it! Oh sorry I thought this is the Phoenix Wright Game thread. Carry on.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 24, 2009)

*I*diot !!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 24, 2009)

*J*ust kidding...I know my way around the EoF.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 24, 2009)

'*K*, but...isn't Singapore the country that canes you for things like spray-painting cars and downloading ROM's?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2009)

*L*iking the idea of this.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 24, 2009)

*M*aybe you got the wrong idea?


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 25, 2009)

*N*o, I'm pretty sure I'm right about Singapore caning people for things like spray-painting cars and downloading ROM's...


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 25, 2009)

*O*kay there. Good luck with that.


----------



## Domination (Oct 25, 2009)

*P*lease, we have much stricter laws than that. We hang people for kidnapping and drug trafficking


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 25, 2009)

*Q*uestion, are you serious?


----------



## Domination (Oct 25, 2009)

*R*eally, we hang people for murder too. But then, they killed people. But hanging for kidnapping.... I think its only when you kill them?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capital_punishment_in_Singapore


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 25, 2009)

*S*cary place :S Singapore is.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 25, 2009)

*T*ough justice, but in some cases, it's justifiable.


----------



## Domination (Oct 25, 2009)

*U*mmm... Thats only when you commit crimes. If you are a nice little boy, its a nice and beautiful place!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 25, 2009)

*V*ery good, but then again, I live in Canada. So I dont have to worry.


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 25, 2009)

*W*hy live in singapore when you can live in canada?


----------



## Domination (Oct 25, 2009)

*X*-actly, you gotta love your present home... But Singapore is probably the nicest place on Earth for me!!!!!


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 25, 2009)

*Y*ikes, though, I really would not want to risk getting caned...just for downloading ROM's!!


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Z*e police will kick ze ass.


----------



## Domination (Oct 26, 2009)

*A*h I don't think I'm getting anywhere soon though


----------



## antwill (Oct 26, 2009)

*B*et a sigh of relief was had by all the tempers after reading that last post by Domination


----------



## OSW (Oct 27, 2009)

*C*ool i'm back in the game


----------



## antwill (Oct 27, 2009)

*D*ude, it's about time someone posted a new letter lol.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 27, 2009)

*E*veryone ought to post a new letter.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 27, 2009)

*F*orget about it - In the UK there's a postal strike (oh sorry you mean HERE !!)


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 27, 2009)

*G*ood God, a postal strike?!?

*H*ow the fuck are you supposed to get any good mail...like nice little pirating tools?

*I* think they should be FORCED to at least deliver Acekards and Dingoos!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 27, 2009)

*J*ust keep your fingers crossed - SOME mail does get through


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 28, 2009)

*K*alisiin, Stop stealing letters! You took more than one.


----------



## Domination (Oct 28, 2009)

*L*ook out! Triassic attack!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 28, 2009)

*M*y my, this game is getting interesting.


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 28, 2009)

*N*O WAI!!!!111


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 28, 2009)

*O*f course its way.!


----------



## antwill (Oct 28, 2009)

*P*ossible. But this game has always been interesting... or have you forgotten how we all used to try and get the letter N?


----------



## Domination (Oct 28, 2009)

Quite true, but CannonFoddr finally got it, so it was no longer interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Damn him!


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 28, 2009)

*R*ighteous! Far out!


----------



## antwill (Oct 28, 2009)

*S*o righteous I don't even know what that means! Is it some sort of american slang?


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 28, 2009)

*T*riassic, I only stole letters because I could...the three thoughts all worked out.


----------



## Domination (Oct 28, 2009)

*U*nfair accusation! COURT!!!!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 28, 2009)

*V*ery unfair.
*W*ill he be hanged?




Spoiler



I wasn't planning to steal a letter, it was coincidence, honest


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 28, 2009)

*X*factor - does anyone actually like this show ? (I prefer 'Britains got talent')


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 28, 2009)

*Z*etta SLOW!!!


----------



## Splych (Oct 29, 2009)

Arrrr, I am a pirate!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 29, 2009)

*B*loody hell - I didn't know we had any pirates here @ GBATemp


----------



## antwill (Oct 29, 2009)

*C*ough... Endscape you skipped 'Y'.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2009)

*D*on't remind him.


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2009)

*E*NDscape wins this thread. XD


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 29, 2009)

*F**** that - I created this thread so I decide who wins (unless moderators close it)


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 29, 2009)

*G*ee, I wonder why the letter Y was skipped?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 29, 2009)

*H*e just made a mistake...


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 30, 2009)

*I*NVERSE MATRIX!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 30, 2009)

*J*ust play my way! Skip letters thats not cool.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 30, 2009)

*K*now this....I can't - I made the rules so I gotta follow them


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 30, 2009)

*L*ulz


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 30, 2009)

*M*ei-o, you spelled LOL wrong.


----------



## Domination (Oct 30, 2009)

*N*o... Maybe she never planned to use LOL?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 30, 2009)

*O*h yes, they did...


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 30, 2009)

*P*lease be a bit open-minded ProtoKun.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Q*uite open-minded I am. Sometimes speak like Yoda, I do.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 31, 2009)

*R*ong, I'd rather see you type normal.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Oct 31, 2009)

*S*ome small details like that don't matter. Being picky, you should not xD.


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 31, 2009)

*T*ITS or GTFO


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 31, 2009)

*U*gh...


----------



## antwill (Oct 31, 2009)

*V*ery odd to have not expected that to come up 115 pages ago...


----------



## Domination (Oct 31, 2009)

*W*hy?!!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 31, 2009)

*X*eroxed my answer; that's just what I was thinking.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 31, 2009)

*Y*ou know something - so was I


----------



## antwill (Oct 31, 2009)

*Z*ebras would make awesome forum members if only they could type. Imagine entering into a flame war with a trolling zebra...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 31, 2009)

*A* flame war with a zebra you say? Madness!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 31, 2009)

*B*ut would it look like


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 31, 2009)

*C*annonFoddr, that flaming zebra is epic


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 31, 2009)

*D*on't give me credit for that - Found it on Google Images


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 1, 2009)

*E*urotrip is a good movie. Don't you guys think so?


----------



## antwill (Nov 1, 2009)

*F*ortunately, or rather unfortunately I haven't seen it... so i'll just have to take your word for it.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 1, 2009)

*G*onna give you up, gonna let you down, gonna run around and desert you!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 1, 2009)

*H*ow mean of you! Turning such a lovely song into one of betrayal...


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 4, 2009)

*I*nb4ban


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2009)

*J*elly mixed with burgers ftw!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 4, 2009)

*K*etchup ???


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 4, 2009)

*L*olcat.



Spoiler










Hadrian's nemesis


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 6, 2009)

*M*adly Random


----------



## antwill (Nov 6, 2009)

*N*ot sure in what sense you meant by 'madly', but im betting it's the insane kind.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 6, 2009)

*O*rganic food - is it really worth paying extra for ???


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 6, 2009)

*P*robably, it depends what you like.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 6, 2009)

*Q*uorn - Who the hell thought that name up ?. I'd rather call it 'Tasteless'


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 6, 2009)

*R*eally now, what the hell is that?


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 7, 2009)

*S*illly child.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 7, 2009)

*T*his^


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 7, 2009)

*U*p^


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 7, 2009)

*V*enus is the best planet


----------



## Burnedmagix (Nov 7, 2009)

*W*hy?


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 7, 2009)

*X*:


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 7, 2009)

^
*Y*o dawg that was clever.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 8, 2009)

*Z*ellers, does anyone shop there?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 8, 2009)

*A* shop called 'Zellers' - nope.... never heard of it


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 9, 2009)

*B*ecause I think it's Canadian based.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 9, 2009)

*C*anada !!!... Oh that explains it


----------



## antwill (Nov 9, 2009)

*D*oes anyone know what this supposed Canadian shop sells?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 9, 2009)

*E*veryone's favourite search engine shows 'Zellers' is part of 'Hudson Bay Company'


----------



## antwill (Nov 10, 2009)

*F*orget everyone's favorite, ill stick to using Google thanks, none of this Bing nonesense.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 10, 2009)

*G*oogle was the one I was actually referring to


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 10, 2009)

*H*ey! Don't use google and bing in the same sentence!


----------



## antwill (Nov 10, 2009)

*I*'m sorry that will never happen again.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You used them in the same sentence too!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 10, 2009)

*J*ust move on!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 10, 2009)

*'K*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 10, 2009)

*L*ovely cheating there, that was an APOSTROPHE!



Spoiler


----------



## antwill (Nov 10, 2009)

*M*aybe, but who's to say that the apostrophe actually exists?


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 11, 2009)

*N*o one, because it does exist.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 11, 2009)

*O*RLY?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 11, 2009)

*P*ossibly - if it didn't exist then I would've used _didnt_ instead of _didn't_


----------



## Splych (Nov 12, 2009)

Queers - a new word i learned a few weeks ago xD


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 12, 2009)

*R*iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 12, 2009)

*S*o Splych learnt a new word... I wonder how he found out about THAT one ??


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 12, 2009)

*T*hat's for him to know, and for you to blackmail him.


----------



## Splych (Nov 12, 2009)

U know what, people were saying it a lot when I was at school, and when I finally asked them, they told me what it meant.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 12, 2009)

*U*nless someone shouted 'You're queer' at him - he did a 'google' for it as he didn't know what it was


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 13, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> U know what, people were saying it a lot when I was at school, and when I finally asked them, they told me what it meant.
> QUOTE(CannonFoddr @ Nov 13 2009, 05:54 AM) *U*nless someone shouted 'You're queer' at him - he did a 'google' for it as he didn't know what it was




*W*hat the- *DOUBLE U*!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 13, 2009)

*X*xxx it !!! - Splych beat me to it by 6mins


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Y*ou know, something similar happened to me, but I salvaged my post with another letter. And Mei-o said Double U when he played W.


----------



## Splych (Nov 14, 2009)

Zalgo, have you guys ever heard of it?


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 14, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> *Y*ou know, something similar happened to me, but I salvaged my post with another letter. And Mei-o said Double U when he played W.


*A*wesome, you saw whut I did thar!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 14, 2009)

*B*loody hell - I didn't (but now I do)


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 15, 2009)

Can someone enlighten me with whats going on?


----------



## antwill (Nov 16, 2009)

*D*on't worry, it's just CannonFoddr noticing what Mei-o did. You're not missing out on much... or are you?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Nov 16, 2009)

*E*h...I'm at a complete, loss but I know I'm not missing out on much.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 16, 2009)

*F*or you information - Say 'W', & you see it's the same as if you say 'Double U'


----------



## antwill (Nov 16, 2009)

*G*reat scott! As doc emmett brown would say...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 16, 2009)

*H*mm - wasn't he the bloke out of Back To The Future ??


----------



## antwill (Nov 16, 2009)

*I*ndeed he was.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 16, 2009)

*J*. Fox was in those films too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Who doesn't like a good time travel story?


----------



## antwill (Nov 16, 2009)

*K*ick in a crazy scientist, a teenager who happens to play guitar like a pro and almost becomes his own father, and you have yourself a hit.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 17, 2009)

*L*et's see - If you had a time-machine, what time would you go to


----------



## antwill (Nov 17, 2009)

*M*aybe to the future, to see if we really do advance to a society with hover boards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but if the Mayans were right all long and the worlds already ended, doesn't that create a paradox?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 18, 2009)

*N*ot if you also believe in the parallel universe theory - that for ever action there's an alternative universe. Mayans got it right but for the wrong universe


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh! I just caused a time paradox somehow : O


----------



## antwill (Nov 21, 2009)

*P*robably best to say goodbye to your loved ones as the world will now implode.


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Q*uantum Physics??


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 21, 2009)

*R*eally liked 'Quantum Leap' when it was first shown - bit silly in the last series though


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 21, 2009)

*S*omeone, namely triassic, said what I was going to say


----------



## antwill (Nov 21, 2009)

*T*hat just means you have to be quicker


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 21, 2009)

*U*m...I don't mind too much, I was out this morning.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 22, 2009)

*V*ery early morning was it ??


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 22, 2009)

*W*ell, not really, I live in GMT/UTC.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 24, 2009)

*X*actly the same timezone as me


----------



## antwill (Nov 24, 2009)

*Y*ou know that would be kinda strange if you were both in the same country but different time zones.


----------



## Domination (Nov 24, 2009)

*Z*zzzzz, mot really, have you ever heard of the United States of America? There, they have different time zones in different places.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 24, 2009)

*A*bsolutely correct - in fact many large countries have this problem


----------



## Domination (Nov 24, 2009)

*B*iggest country in the world, Russia, it has a lot of time zones. 8, I think.


----------



## antwill (Nov 24, 2009)

*C*razy, well now i know better haha.


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 24, 2009)

*D*id you know that Austrailia is in fact, a Country AND a Continent? Also, there are other countries within this continent. Fascinating.


----------



## Domination (Nov 24, 2009)

*E*h? Haha, I always thought Oceania was a continent and Australia was part of it. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## antwill (Nov 24, 2009)

*F*or real? I always knew it was a continent, and thought Oceania was just the group of small pacific countries, but in no way a continent :S


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 24, 2009)

*G*uys, what about Australasia?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 24, 2009)

*H*uh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - 'Australasia' ????


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 28, 2009)

*I* have never heard of Australasia...


----------



## antwill (Nov 28, 2009)

*J*ust might be me, but I don't think _ANYONE_ has heard of Australasia.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 28, 2009)

*K*nowledge is a wonderful thing - shame no-one here seems to know where Australasia is !!


----------



## antwill (Nov 28, 2009)

*L*ooked it up in wikipedia, it's the islands of Australia, New Zealand, New Guinea and the neighbouring islands around them i believe.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 28, 2009)

*M*y goodness, I heard about it when I was little! Have you guys really not heard of it?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 28, 2009)

*N*ope


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 29, 2009)

*O*MG IT EXISTS


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 29, 2009)

*P*rat !!! - No I'm talking about myself. I should never of fell asleep in Geography when I was @ school


----------



## triassic911 (Dec 1, 2009)

*Q*uailman!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 1, 2009)

*R*eally ??  - (now where have I heard that before  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ???)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 3, 2009)

*S*ooooo - is this thread finally slowing down or what ??


----------



## Domination (Dec 3, 2009)

*T*his thread will not be dead for too long. Cos its awesome.

Just a little less awesome than me, that is.


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

*Y*ou *U* made the thread better

See how retarded i am?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 3, 2009)

*V*ery much so


----------



## triassic911 (Dec 3, 2009)

*W*ow.....


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 4, 2009)

*X*-ray vision - Who'd want that as a super power ??


----------



## antwill (Dec 4, 2009)

*Y*ou kidding, what 13 yr old wouldn't want x-ray vision?!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Z*oology! Fewer people would want it when they realise they'd just see bones or only be able to get jobs as airport security


----------



## triassic911 (Dec 5, 2009)

*A*irport Security? What a lame job.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 5, 2009)

*B*ut they keep us (fairly) safe from bombers


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 7, 2009)

*C*hristmas is coming - & this thread seems to be slowing down - is there a connection ??


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 7, 2009)

*D*on't know


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 7, 2009)

*E*verybody's out shoppin'.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 7, 2009)

*F*orget about going out to the shops - I done most of mine online & got them delivered


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 7, 2009)

*G*ames, games and more games...that's what everyone should buy for me for Christmas!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 7, 2009)

*H*ey, it's page 123!


----------



## psssycho (Dec 7, 2009)

*I* don't get what you guys are doing???


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 7, 2009)

*J*ust read the first post & you'll get the idea


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 7, 2009)

*K*, I'll do that


----------



## xalphax (Dec 7, 2009)

*L*et me explain the game!


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 7, 2009)

*M*e!!!!


----------



## psssycho (Dec 7, 2009)

*N*o need to explain I think I got it!!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 7, 2009)

*O* RLY?


----------



## xalphax (Dec 7, 2009)

*P*retty much self explaining


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Q*uite right there.


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 7, 2009)

*R*eally, now, it's not that hard.


----------



## triassic911 (Dec 7, 2009)

*S*eriously, not that hard.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 7, 2009)

*T*here are not many games that are easier than this one on gbatemp.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 7, 2009)

*U*ltimately, triassic911 says it's easy, so it must be! I salvaged this, and xalphax, embolden your first letter.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 8, 2009)

*V*ery good job everyone - after a shaky start seems like everyone got the idea now


----------



## triassic911 (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, gee, thanks!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 11, 2009)

*X*erotic - that's what I think of ^^


----------



## fice3717 (Dec 11, 2009)

yo am i doin this right?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 11, 2009)

*Z*at is correct


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 11, 2009)

*A*hh...


Spoiler


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 11, 2009)

*B*loody hell - The World ends due to a giant Smiley. Who'd thought !!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 11, 2009)

*C*an't be - that is not right according to the prophecy


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 11, 2009)

*D*idn't Nostradamus predict this?


----------



## xalphax (Dec 11, 2009)

*E*xactly


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 11, 2009)

*F*antastic! A giant smiley will destroy the Earth and there is nothing we can do about expect summon the almighty Tempbot.


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 12, 2009)

*G*ay theory bro!


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 12, 2009)

*H*ey, it's better than being taken out by the Stay-Puft Marshmallow Man!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 12, 2009)

*I* think Pop'N'Fresh has some say in this...we don't even have him here, only in America.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 12, 2009)

"*J*ust-rol"- I think that's the nearest thing we have in the UK to "Pop'N'Fresh"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 12, 2009)

*K*now about him, I do not.


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 12, 2009)

*L*eggo my Eggo!!


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 12, 2009)

Mcdonalds ftw!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 12, 2009)

*M*acaroni and Cheese is delicious but not as elegant as lasagna. Excuse my mindless food rant


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 12, 2009)

*N*ah, don't worry about it, food is nice! :yayfood:


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 12, 2009)

*O*h dear - got a Double 'M'


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 12, 2009)

*P*K7 noticed, but could do nothing about it. In other cases, I've salvaged my posts with alternate letters.


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 13, 2009)

*Q*uick, call the press, we've discovered a new letter, the "double m"...only ever heard of the "double u" before!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 13, 2009)

*R*eally !!! 'Double U' ??? .... oh yes I nearly forgot


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 13, 2009)

*S*trange I dint even know i was typing this


----------



## xalphax (Dec 13, 2009)

*T*hen pay more attention next time!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 13, 2009)

*U*nless he was 'sleep-typing' , then he wouldn't of known at all


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 13, 2009)

*V*ery helpful when you have dreams to remember.



Spoiler










_"A big obstacle in experimenting with the mind's dream-simulation-engine is holding onto the details as you wake up. With TCMP you can bring back whatever information you want."_


----------



## xalphax (Dec 13, 2009)

*W*hen did you come in here? I didn't hear the door being opened.


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 14, 2009)

Xanthoma - a skin problem marked by the development (on the eyelids and neck and back) of irregular yellow nodules; sometimes attributable to disturbances of cholesterol metabolism


----------



## Hybris (Dec 14, 2009)

*Y*ahoo - an online messenger, like MSN . Or a feeling of expression .


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 14, 2009)

Zetta - some math term


----------



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2009)

*A*nd that is related to the thread discussion because...?


----------



## Domination (Dec 14, 2009)

*B*ecause you love me and I love you.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 14, 2009)

*C*hristmas time is the time for loving one-another


----------



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2009)

*D*ude, so IN there!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 15, 2009)

*E*verybody need somebody to love


----------



## xalphax (Dec 15, 2009)

*F*inancially, love is a disaster!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 15, 2009)

*G*ood point there


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

*H*appy times are just around the corener. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and so is NeSchn.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 17, 2009)

*I*n that case...


----------



## shito (Dec 17, 2009)

*J*ust leave it alone


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 18, 2009)

*K*amakazeeeee


----------



## xalphax (Dec 18, 2009)

*L*ittle do you know


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 19, 2009)

*M*ore than you think!!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 19, 2009)

*N*ot enough to make a difference.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 19, 2009)

*O*h you really think so ??


----------



## Domination (Dec 19, 2009)

*P*igs. Capitalist pigs. Destroy the spirit of Xmas.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Q*uantifiable = a word beginning with Q.


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 20, 2009)

*R*idiculous = the amount of *effing snow* we got yeasterday!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 20, 2009)

*S*now - fresh snow ?? that I don't mind - it's the compressed snow that's iced up that I REALLY HATE !!!


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 20, 2009)

*T*hat's the stuff, fresh snow...but I hate any form of snow.


----------



## boof222 (Dec 21, 2009)

*U*ltimately i disagree since i have never seen snow


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 21, 2009)

*V*ery fortunate are you, then!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 21, 2009)

*W*hy's that?


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 21, 2009)

*X*treme pain in the ass, that is what snow is...that's why the guy who's never seen it is most fortunate, indeed.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 21, 2009)

*Y*ou may say that, but it's a matter of opinion, I think.


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 21, 2009)

*Z*ero...that is the amount of good things I can think of about snow...can you come up with any?


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 21, 2009)

A lot, because I can think of a lot about snow.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 21, 2009)

*B*ut what about snowball fights & Snow Angels - they're good thing arn't they ??


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 21, 2009)

*C*are not about such things...as long as I gotta drive in the shit...it sucks!


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 22, 2009)

Don't drive in the snow then, commute.


----------



## yuki019 (Dec 22, 2009)

Everyone in the States either owns their own car or takes the bus(I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 22, 2009)

*F*er God's sake, I got no choice but to drive...public transport doesn't come within ten miles of where I live!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 22, 2009)

*G*et moving then!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 22, 2009)

*H*iroshima - a place I'd like to visit. I hope atomic weaponry will be abandoned entirely soon. And not in favor of a deadlier weapon!


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 22, 2009)

inb4 J


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 22, 2009)

"*J*ust what the F%&* was that?!" were the famous last words of the mayor of Hiroshima.


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 22, 2009)

Kalisiin


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 22, 2009)

*L*ooks around innocently..."What??"


----------



## xalphax (Dec 22, 2009)

*M*y dear buddy ENDscape, that isn't exactly common knowledge.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 22, 2009)

*N*o Kidding !!


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok derr guize


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 23, 2009)

*P*urleeaassee... this thread getting more chaotic each time I visit


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Q*uantum! I'm both here and not here


----------



## yuki019 (Dec 24, 2009)

Runescape is just plain crappy.


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 24, 2009)

*S*anta Claus is coming tonight...who's been good?


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 24, 2009)

*T*his game that I've never noticed before confuses and enrages me!!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 24, 2009)

*U*seless !! - you are if you can't follow instructions


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 24, 2009)

_*V*_ery likely I didn't bother reading any instructions and just made a guess based on all the obviousness.


----------



## yuki019 (Dec 24, 2009)

When is Christmas you ask? It's now!


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 24, 2009)

*X*-mas is tomorrow in my country


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 24, 2009)

*Y*es, Xmas is tomorrow in my country, too.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 25, 2009)

*Z*ero hour has approached - It's CHRISTAMAAAASSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## anaxs (Dec 25, 2009)

*A*ll peoples, merry christmas


----------



## AJolin (Dec 27, 2009)

*B*e- aww, xmas is over.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 27, 2009)

*C*ounting the days until the next one - maybe


----------



## xalphax (Dec 27, 2009)

*D*ays.... it is months away!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 27, 2009)

*E*veryone a critic - 'Counting the days' is a common expression -  more common than 'counting the months'


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 27, 2009)

*F*orget it...there's only 1,089 days before the planet goes boom, if you believe the Mayans.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 30, 2009)

*G*o on - You're joking aren't you ?? I was hoping to retire ......


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

*H*ello again thread, long time no see!


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 30, 2009)

*I* had to get up early this morning...to rescue my mom, who was in a car wreck.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 30, 2009)

*J*ust hope she's OK - I'd hate anything to happen to my Mum


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

*K*now exactly what you mean!


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 31, 2009)

*L*east she's all right...the car's another story.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 31, 2009)

*M*angled up much ???


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 31, 2009)

*N*ot just mangled...screwed, blued, and tattooed is closer to the truth...it's probably totalled.


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 1, 2010)

*O*h, hell, I almost crunched it tonight...and the same way my mom did...avoiding a lousy deer...well, Happy New Decade everyone!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 1, 2010)

*P*erhaps it was the same Deer - a Suicidal Deer that doesn't want to pull Santa's Sleigh perhaps ??


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 1, 2010)

*Q*uite unlikely...we have far too much deer population in our area of the country, we need more hunters!!


----------



## bdr9 (Jan 1, 2010)

*R*eally? In some areas, it is the other way around.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 2, 2010)

*S*o you mean like here, where it's nothing but baa-baa's and moo-moo's?


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 2, 2010)

*T*hat's what I mean...as long as ANY animals capable of ruining a car get into the road, there are too many of them, and their herd needs to be thinned.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 3, 2010)

*U*nless you're an Animal right activist - I agree


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 4, 2010)

*V*egans and animal "rights" activists, I don't get them...what about HUMAN rights??


P.S. I don't believe in animal cruelty, we ought to stop that, but organizations like PETA are getting quite ridiculous!!  They will NEVER get my support, as long as they keep trying to force vegan-ism on everyone, and they keep berating Obama for swatting a fucking fly!!  - Sorry, but it had to be said!


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 5, 2010)

What? I dont get it.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 5, 2010)

Xalphax says: just re-read it.


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 5, 2010)

*Y*es, just re-read it till you get it.

P.S. PETA = People Eating Tasty Animals!!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 5, 2010)

Zoo: where they keep all those tasty animals to be eaten.


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 5, 2010)

*A*nother thing: "vegan" is short for "vegetarian," which is a Navajo word meaning "lousy hunter."


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 5, 2010)

*B*ollocks !!! - You've got it all wrong
Vegans have NOTHING to do with animals - they won't use or consume anything to do with animals while Vegitarians will eat Dairy products


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 6, 2010)

*C*are not...they both are lousy hunters, and that's all there is to it.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 6, 2010)

*D*on't dispute you there - can you imagine one of them hunting vegtables !!!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 11, 2010)

*E*veryone gone asleep or something ?? - 5 days without a post


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 11, 2010)

*F*eels like my Titles For Hadrian thread...I needed to bump that. At least your thread's a sticky.


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 11, 2010)

*G*reat...a few people have posted...now, where were we?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 11, 2010)

*H*ere. I'm right here.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 11, 2010)

*I* am ready, what's up?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 11, 2010)

*J*ust think - I post complaining no-one posting & look....4 turn up !!! - Just like the bus service round here


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 13, 2010)

*K*now this...somewhere else on this forum, someone called me "asshole" - for calling something the way I see it.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 13, 2010)

*L*ast time I checked, everybody needed an asshole. Imagine if people did not have assholes! They would overflow with shit...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 14, 2010)

*M*ember of Parliment can't have Assholes - what with all the shit coming out of their mouths


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 14, 2010)

*N*or could most Members of Congress...and for the same reason!!


----------



## kicknhorse (Jan 14, 2010)

Orsen Wells... ... ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 14, 2010)

*P*rotoKun7 says: No, it's "Orson Welles"


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 14, 2010)

*Q*uestion ??? - Why'd you not do 'P' above ProtoKun7 ???


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 14, 2010)

*R*eal reason? Because I had a brainfart.


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 14, 2010)

*S*o....what does a brain fart smell like?


----------



## xalphax (Jan 14, 2010)

*T*hat is a pretty random question, how'd come up with that?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2010)

*U*ndeniably the coolest story ever, bro.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 14, 2010)

*V*ery much so.


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 15, 2010)

*W*hat-ever...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2010)

*X*enophobia is the best DS release group yo.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 15, 2010)

*Y*ou just don't know all the other release groups


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 16, 2010)

*Z*oinks - there are more than just one DS release group !!!


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 17, 2010)

*A*pparently so.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 17, 2010)

*B*est check.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - yep there's definately more than one


----------



## xalphax (Jan 17, 2010)

*C*heck some more, and you may find out how many exactly.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 17, 2010)

*D*id... gave up after looking through 50 pages (31 last count) but 'Xeno' seems most regular


----------



## FISHY_au (Jan 18, 2010)

*E*verytime i look i come up with a different answer. But i would agree that 'Xeno' does appear most regularly.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 18, 2010)

*F*rom time to time it appears that they are more active than others though, right. But it's a tough battle in the release scene anyway.


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 18, 2010)

*G*reat news...this is the 2,000th post in this topic - the original post, and 1,999 replies!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 18, 2010)

*H*ow can I thank everyone - I'd never thought it'll last this long


----------



## kicknhorse (Jan 18, 2010)

I am terribly sorry ProtoKun7, thank you for your correction.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 19, 2010)

*J*ustin Tyme - He was a boy I once knew in school


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 24, 2010)

*K*raaaaaaappppp.... Just found out my game not 'stickied' anymore


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 24, 2010)

*L*ost your sticky, huh?


----------



## xalphax (Jan 24, 2010)

*M*ine is gone too!..... If I had one that is!


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 25, 2010)

*N*-n-n-n-n-OOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## antwill (Jan 25, 2010)

*O*h how does one lose a sticky?


----------



## xalphax (Jan 25, 2010)

*P*retty much the same way you lose other things: holes in pockets.


----------



## antwill (Jan 25, 2010)

*Q*uite the problem then, I vote we make having holes in pockets illegal, no one would ever lose anything if they could get thrown in jail for it...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 25, 2010)

*R*eally - what about holes in socks ??


----------



## xalphax (Jan 25, 2010)

*S*ocks? What can you lose by holes in socks, a toe?


----------



## antwill (Jan 25, 2010)

*T*o be honest, ive only ever heard of people keeping money in their socks on TV shows, no other mention of sock storage.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 25, 2010)

*U*nbelievable, who keeps money in their socks?


----------



## antwill (Jan 25, 2010)

*V*ery stupid people? I'm sure it'd hurt to walk around.


----------



## Thoob (Jan 25, 2010)

*W*hat show was this on?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 25, 2010)

*X*-cuuuussee me - Have you never seen 'Steptoe & Son' ?? - Steptoe was always taking off his holey socks


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 25, 2010)

*Y*ou've never heard of keeping money in your sock, to avoid having to carry a huge bag around, Xalphax?

P.S. there are other places to keep money for the same reason, but the one I'm thinking of is more sex-specific...the bra.
I have definitely kept money in my bra before.  In fact, many women have nicknamed it "The Vault."

Generally, the money in sock/bra happens in an environment where carrying a large bag is inconvenient, such as a carnival, a night club, etc. - or in an environment which requires you to "check" such items at the door.

you still need access to your money, but they force you to check your bags at the door.  So you take out your money and put it somewhere else first.  Let's face it, would YOU trust a stranger with your cash-filled wallet, Xalphax??  I think not!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 25, 2010)

*Z*zzz.. Oh sorry dozing off. Actually it's was also suggested by holiday firms that you should hide money in socks in case you get mugged abroad. At least that way you have money to get taxi to nearest Police station.


----------



## antwill (Jan 26, 2010)

*A*h sleeping on the job are you?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 26, 2010)

*B*ut I was only resting my eyes - Honest !!!


----------



## antwill (Jan 26, 2010)

*C*an't really use that excuse if you're snoring, remember that.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 26, 2010)

*D*on't make fun of his nasal defect!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 1, 2010)

*E*ver the knowledgable person you are


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 2, 2010)

*F*reakin'-A, he doesn't have a nasal defect, he has sleep apnea!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 2, 2010)

*G*ood god - I rather snore than stop breathing while I sleep


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 2, 2010)

*H*allelujah for you then...I honestly DO have sleep apnea - and acid reflux...you can imagine the lack of quality of MY sleep!!


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 2, 2010)

*I*rritable Bowel Syndrome is another malady from which I suffer...getting old is HELL!!


----------



## prowler (Feb 2, 2010)

*J*hoo can't double post, also I wasn't hoping I would get to do the letter E


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 2, 2010)

*K*now this - Double post ARE allowed. It's not in the rules NOT to


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 2, 2010)

*L*a la la la la la ..... PPPPBBBBBBBBLLLLLLLLTTTT at you, Dean!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 2, 2010)

*M*y goodness, Kalisiin...don't gloat.


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 3, 2010)

*N*ever!!


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 3, 2010)

*O*h God, I forgot all about this horrible thread.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 3, 2010)

*P*ardon? -  What's so horrible about it ??


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 3, 2010)

*Q*uit acting like you don't know!


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 3, 2010)

*R*eally...if you think the thread is so horrible, then WTF are you doing reading it/posting to it...leave us folk who like this thread be!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 3, 2010)

*S*od off then if you don't like it - I don't really care 'cos I'm still pleased it's still popular with other's


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 3, 2010)

*T*ut tut...you mean "others".


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 3, 2010)

*U*seless at grammar ain't I


----------



## prowler (Feb 3, 2010)

*V*ertigo, I haven't got!


----------



## Dr.Killa (Feb 4, 2010)

*W*hat letter comes after V?


----------



## haflore (Feb 4, 2010)

*X*ena would not approve of such grammar.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Y*ou're not Xena. Xena is hawt.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 4, 2010)

*Z*ena !! ... oh wait wrong spelling


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 4, 2010)

And what is this


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 4, 2010)

*B*old, your first letter must be.


----------



## Dark Blade (Feb 4, 2010)

*C*rap is 432nd word in the dictionary (try to prove me wrong!)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 4, 2010)

*D*ictionary definitions take up words too, not just the defined words.


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 4, 2010)

*E*ach different dictionary has different words it lists, and slightly different definitions, too.


----------



## haflore (Feb 4, 2010)

*F*irstly, I want to know why anyone cares.


----------



## prowler (Feb 4, 2010)

*G*rab your coat, you've pulled!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 4, 2010)

*H*uh ?!?!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 4, 2010)

*I* believe he said "Catch a goat, you've pulled".


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 4, 2010)

*J*ust a moment...WHO...pulled WHAT - it better not be someone's finger!!


----------



## Dr.Killa (Feb 5, 2010)

*H*i, who are you


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 5, 2010)

*K*aptain Krunch is spelled with a C.


----------



## Gore (Feb 5, 2010)

*l*ol


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 5, 2010)

*M*ucked it up - didn't you Dr.Killa


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 5, 2010)

*N*00bs never read the rules before they post.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 5, 2010)

*O*h yes - I would normally agree with you - but there are some exceptions


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 5, 2010)

*P*retty rare, are those exceptions!!


----------



## haflore (Feb 5, 2010)

*Q*uite so, but when are those exceptions?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 5, 2010)

*R*eally now - I don't want to boast but.... I read the rules


----------



## haflore (Feb 5, 2010)

*S*upreme! I do as well.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 5, 2010)

*T*he rules... learn how to break them properly


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 5, 2010)

*U*nless you make them.......in YOUR Favour


----------



## xalphax (Feb 5, 2010)

*V*ery true ^^


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 5, 2010)

*W*ell, now...that is the best of all circumstances...when YOU get to make the rules!!


----------



## Dr.Killa (Feb 6, 2010)

*X*-rays can give you cancer so dont get one


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Y*owza!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 6, 2010)

*Z*oinks !!


----------



## xalphax (Feb 6, 2010)

*A*h, more onomatopoesis!


----------



## Thoob (Feb 6, 2010)

*B*ah, this thread sucks.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 6, 2010)

*C*'mon, as if you post better threads than this one!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 6, 2010)

*D*uhhhh....   _o-no-ma-to-po-e-sis._....   Pfft... can't see what that refers to at all


----------



## xalphax (Feb 6, 2010)

*E*h?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 6, 2010)

*F*orget it - I ws trying (not sucessfully it seems) to make a joke about onomatopoesis/onomatopoeia


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 6, 2010)

*G*ee, it sure is boring around here...


----------



## xalphax (Feb 6, 2010)

*H*ell yeah, this place is SLOOOOW lately


----------



## GoldenTalesGeek (Feb 7, 2010)

*I*'m new to these forums, but I hope the community is nice.


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 7, 2010)

Just follow the rules and everything will be fine


----------



## GoldenTalesGeek (Feb 7, 2010)

*K*now that already, ENDScape. Thanks, though.


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 7, 2010)

*L*ook...a newbie...welcome!!


----------



## GoldenTalesGeek (Feb 7, 2010)

*M*any thanks, Kalisiin. I've also posted an introduction, if you want to take a look at the "Introductions" section.


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 7, 2010)

*N*ice - I'll go have a look.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 7, 2010)

*O*ptimistic you should be, if you want to stay on here!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 8, 2010)

*P*erhaps you might thing so but pessimistic's may think otherwise


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 8, 2010)

*Q*ueer, it is...just how much freaking rotten winter weather we are suddenly getting!!


----------



## prowler (Feb 8, 2010)

R4. Discuss.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 8, 2010)

*S*orry ? I don't understand !!


----------



## xalphax (Feb 8, 2010)

*T*he Acekard2 is the way to go, everybody knows that!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 9, 2010)

Under the sea
Under the sea
Darling it's better
Down where it's wetter
Take it from me


----------



## xalphax (Feb 9, 2010)

*V*ery unexpected


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 9, 2010)

Whales FTW


----------



## xalphax (Feb 9, 2010)

X-chromosome: I am glad I've got just one!


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 9, 2010)

*Y*-chromosome...I'm glad I DON'T have one of those.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 9, 2010)

Zombies shall invade teh /b/. HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORAY


----------



## xalphax (Feb 9, 2010)

*A*nd too slow, again!


----------



## xalphax (Feb 13, 2010)

*B*ooooooooooring!


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 13, 2010)

*C*rappy weather, we had, a few days ago...would like to take that stupid groundhog and kick his ass!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 13, 2010)

*D*um animal


----------



## haflore (Feb 14, 2010)

*E*xactly what I was thinking! Oh hey, is DiZ(KH) a good guy?


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 14, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUU


----------



## haflore (Feb 14, 2010)

*G*uess that's a no?


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 14, 2010)

*H*eck, of course it is


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 14, 2010)

*I*'m coming for YOU, Punxatawney Phil!!


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 15, 2010)

*J*inkies!


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 15, 2010)

*K*ick his stupid head, is what I'm gonna do when I find him!!


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 15, 2010)

*L*et's not get to deep into this


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 15, 2010)

Mom....            is that you?


----------



## xalphax (Feb 15, 2010)

*N*o!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 15, 2010)

*O*h dear - looks like some1 lost it ......


----------



## xalphax (Feb 15, 2010)

*P*lease, everyone, be nice to each other!


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 15, 2010)

*Q*uick...was that Punxatawney Phil and a goalpost I just saw?!!?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 15, 2010)

*R*eally ? - Dam must've blinked & missed it


----------



## KazoWAR (Feb 15, 2010)

*S*ucks for you.


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 16, 2010)

*T*here's nothing I'd rather do than give that stupid groundhog a good kick!!

*Posts merged*

*U*nless, of course, someone has some free tickets to Hawaii!!


----------



## xalphax (Feb 16, 2010)

*V*ery unlikely, what is free today? Even death costs your life!


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 17, 2010)

*W*hatever, price doesn't have a price!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 18, 2010)

*X*TRA XTRA ! - Jordan DOES have a price. Marry her & you get screwed (with divorce)


----------



## Sumea (Feb 18, 2010)

*Y*ritin vaihtaa kieltä


----------



## arecus2000 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Z*ombies look cool.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 18, 2010)

*A*ctually Zombies look a little dead to me


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 18, 2010)

*B*oy oh boy, Zombies are coming to get me!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 18, 2010)

*C*ome on - Surely you can outrun a Zombie..Oh hang on I'm thinking of Mummys


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 18, 2010)

*D*ead and Undead things are usually easy to outrun.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 18, 2010)

*E*specially since dead things usually don't run that fast.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 18, 2010)

*F*ind me some living proof or it didn't happen.


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 19, 2010)

*G*ood God, you want living proof...of the dead or Undead...that is not possible!!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 19, 2010)

*H*ate to say it, but it IS possible.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 19, 2010)

*I*norite?


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 19, 2010)

*J*ust HOW is that possible...how can the dead or Undead be *LIVING* proof of anything?

*Posts merged*

*K*alisiin says that such a thing is a complete paradox!!


----------



## xalphax (Feb 19, 2010)

*L*iving proof, undead proof, same difference!


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 20, 2010)

Maybe its the same, maybe its not?


----------



## haflore (Feb 20, 2010)

*N*o, it really isn't the same thing. Y'see, in one the proof is DEAD(or UNDEAD), and in the other the proof is ALIVE. See? Now it's really easy to understand right?


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 20, 2010)

Of course you're right.


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 20, 2010)

*P*recisely!!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 21, 2010)

Queer Eye for the Straight Guy is boring :/


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 21, 2010)

*R*eally??  I wouldn't know, never watched it.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 22, 2010)

Seriously, it's a decent show.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 22, 2010)

THE KIDS THESE DAYS AND THEIR APPLE PIE AND THEIR PEELZ AND THEIR :creep: AND THEIR COCA COLA AND THEIR ILLEGIMATE OFFSPRINGS!


----------



## antwill (Feb 22, 2010)

*U*mm it's all thanks to the rap music with the hipping and the hopping. The kids just don't know what the jazz is all about.


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 22, 2010)

*V*ery strange: Peapack/Gladstone NJ had a freaking 2.6 earthquake this morning!!
________________________________________________________________________________
*Posts merged*

*W*ell, OK, not much to you folx from California (or Haiti), but still...an EARTHQUAKE in New Jersey?!?!?


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 22, 2010)

*X*link Kai is a good way to play your PSP adhoc games


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 22, 2010)

*Y*ou know I've never even considered getting a PSP


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 22, 2010)

*Z*oink...why not, Cannon??  Incidentally, I've never considered one, either.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 23, 2010)

*A*nd why not ?? - personally I just don't like 'Sony' products


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 23, 2010)

*B*etcha can't guess what's headed my way later this week....yep, that's right, another MOTHER-HUMPIN' giant blizzard/snowstorm!!  Will this S**T NEVER END?!!?!!!


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 23, 2010)

*C*ome here, Punxatawney Phil, you little a$$hole!!!  I wanna show you my Adam Vinatieri impression!!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 24, 2010)

*D*on't know who that is even though you've mentioned them repeatedly...


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 24, 2010)

END GAME!!


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 24, 2010)

*F*or Your Information, Protokun, Punxatawney Phil is the name of the groundhog that appears on Groundhog Day, in America, to prognosticate whether we have an early Spring...or six more weeks of winter.

*Posts merged*

*G*roundhog Day is celebrated on February 2 every year in the United States...you'd probably have to be American to know that.


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 24, 2010)

*H*e (Punxatawney Phil) is basically pulled out of his hole in the ground on Feb 2, and depending on whether or not he sees his shadow, the prediction is made.

*Posts merged*

*I*ncidentally, this year (as is usually the case), he saw his shadow...which means another six weeks of winter - which is why I want to kick his ass!!

*Posts merged*

*J*ust give me Spring already, I have had enough of this white s**t!!  What I feel for snow, at this point...goes so far beyond HATE...that I don't think they've even invented a word for it yet!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 25, 2010)

*K*alisiin - Be glad you're not in UK. Over here we're promised snow & all we get is rain


----------



## haflore (Feb 26, 2010)

*L*ovely, I wonder if we could get that lucky over here..


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 26, 2010)

Man... I sure am hungry.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 26, 2010)

*N*o CannonFoddr...we had plenty of snow...


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 26, 2010)

*O*h, really, Cannon...we should BE so friggin' lucky...I'll take rain over snow any day...at least you don't have to shovel RAIN!!!

*Posts merged*

Protokun...all due respect...when you have THREE MAJOR STORMS in the space of a month, each dropping anywhere from a foot to a foot and a half of snow...THEN you may say you've had plenty of snow...NO ONE HAS HAD IT AS BAD AS WE HAVE...NO-ONE!!!


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 26, 2010)

*Q*uite frankly, Protokun (and anyone else)...unless you have had *four feet or more of snow* in the month of February, *like we have*, I don't want to hear you whine about snow at all!!


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 26, 2010)

*R*eally...the totals I got from the last three storms (closest I can get to my area) have been 14.4 inches, 20.0 inches, and this one is at 19.0 inches and still going...any way you slice it, that is 53.4 inches...far over four feet, as 4 feet would be only 48 inches...or, *just so you can imagine this, I'll convert to metric..135.44 cm!!!*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 26, 2010)

*S*top multiple posting!


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 26, 2010)

*T*his is not against the rules, Protokun (CannonFoddr has addressed this before), and at least I'm also keeping with the rules regarding the order of letters...so don't tell me what to do.

*Posts merged*

*U*sually, I am pretty easy-going, *but I get really pissed off when someone starts trying to tell me what to do*...especially when what I am doing is *NOT* against the rules!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 26, 2010)

*V*ery well, I was just saying something to make a post that began with the next letter in the sequence.


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 27, 2010)

´w`


----------



## haflore (Feb 27, 2010)

*X*ylitol is good for you, Google it.


----------



## GameSoul (Feb 27, 2010)

*Y*outube has over 9000 videos from each country.


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 27, 2010)

*Z*ombie attack is coming!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 27, 2010)

*A*ww no we're not back on Zombies again !!


----------



## xalphax (Feb 27, 2010)

*B*ecause the average temper knows little words that start with Z


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 27, 2010)

*C*an't the average temper 'Google' ? - that's what I do


----------



## xalphax (Feb 27, 2010)

*D*on't think so, how many less n00b questions would be on here if the average temper google'd before asking?


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 27, 2010)

Every n00b will just make a new thread and ask words that start with Z instead of google.


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 27, 2010)

*F*reakin' A...if Google actually led to REAL ANSWERS...and step-by-step HELP...more people would use it.

*G*oogle, more often than not, leads to useless shit that has nothing to do with the information that was wanted.


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 28, 2010)

Hmmm...but we were talking about finding words that start with letter z. You dont actually need a useful site, just spot a word that begins with Z and youre set.


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 28, 2010)

*I* know...that's where we started, but then others started talking about noobs asking questions...

*J*ust sayin'....Google and others return too much shit to sift thru and find the good answers.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 28, 2010)

KICK HIM WHEN HE IS DOWN!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 2, 2010)

*L*ook - there are ways to reduce Google search results you know - have you ever tried putting words between speech marks ??


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 8, 2010)

*M*ust I always have to keep posting just to keep the game alive ??


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 8, 2010)

*N*o. How bout letting it die?


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 8, 2010)

*O*h, shut up - we don't want it to die!


----------



## ENDscape (Mar 8, 2010)

Please let it die. Then again, im still playing this.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Q*uite simply, this game should stay. Last Letter/First Letter on the other hand...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 9, 2010)

*R*eally ? - that's a shame. I thought both games were about the same


----------



## ENDscape (Mar 9, 2010)

Seriously though, once I went to that other thread and thought it was this thread. I combo-broke the zz


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 9, 2010)

*T*his game needs to stay.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 9, 2010)

*U*nequivocally agreed.


----------



## xalphax (Mar 9, 2010)

*V* is also the roman 5. Did I just chain break?


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 10, 2010)

*W*hy do you ask??  V does follow U, does it not?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 11, 2010)

*X* is Roman for '10', but since it's a letter it doesn't break the chain


----------



## xalphax (Mar 11, 2010)

*Y* is not used in the roman numbers.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 11, 2010)

*Z*ZZZzzzzzzzzz...oh, sorry! Did you say something, xalphax?


----------



## xalphax (Mar 11, 2010)

**A*hem* Yes, I did!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 11, 2010)

*B*est stay awake next time then ProtoKun7


----------



## outgum (Mar 11, 2010)

*C*an't say i disagree with you


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 12, 2010)

*D*arn near the end of my project for sorting ROMS on my Dingoo....


----------



## outgum (Mar 13, 2010)

*E*verytime you post, its about your dingo


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 13, 2010)

*F*riend, that is because I play with my Dingoo so much!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 13, 2010)

*G*alaxyGamers! [/plug]

*H*ey, it began with G...


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 14, 2010)

*I*t sure did!

*J*ust sayin'...

*K*alisiin's Empire!! (www.kalisiin.com)...hey, that starts with a K!!


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 14, 2010)

*L*ol!!111


----------



## xalphax (Mar 14, 2010)

*M*oney money money
must be funny
in the rich man's world!

Whoops, wrong thread...


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 15, 2010)

*N*ah, it's good here, xalphax...I like ABBA.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 15, 2010)

*O*h dear - hope we're not going down the ABBA route


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 15, 2010)

*P*lease....what's wrong with ABBA?


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 16, 2010)

*Q*uite frankly, I think they are rather good, actually.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 16, 2010)

*R*ather like them myself to tell the truth - but getting a little sick of someone I know ranting on about 'Mama Mia'


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 17, 2010)

*S*hoot, shovel and shut up...that is your solution, then!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 20, 2010)

*T*hat's an odd thing to say


----------



## Kroatien99 (Mar 20, 2010)

Good.
It's very funny.


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 20, 2010)

Kroatien99 said:
			
		

> Good.
> It's very funny.


*U*seless spam, because your postcount won't raise in the EOF


----------



## ZeroTm (Mar 20, 2010)

*V*awned^


----------



## ENDscape (Mar 20, 2010)

Way to go


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 21, 2010)

*X*-tremely weird...how Kroatien broke the rules and went out of letter order, and no one else called him on it.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 21, 2010)

*Y*ou did


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 22, 2010)

*Z*at's right...I did...I said NO ONE ELSE called him on it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 22, 2010)

*A*hem, kwartel did.


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 23, 2010)

*B*ut...he did not come out and say that Kroatien had posted out of letter order...only that what he had posted was useless spam.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 26, 2010)

*C*ome on.. surely Kroatian isn't a newbie ??


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 26, 2010)

*D*oesn't seem to be...he has over 100 posts...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 31, 2010)

*E*xactly


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 31, 2010)

*F*un for all the fools tomorrow, but today is my dog's ninth birthday.


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 31, 2010)

*G*ee I have to work again tomorrow


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 31, 2010)

*H*ate it  ?? - So do I


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 31, 2010)

*I* dont mind work but its a late shift ;p


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 1, 2010)

*J*ust hoping I don't lose my job soon - the company I work for was bought out, we are waiting to see if the new company is going to offer us old employees anything or not...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 7, 2010)

*K*rap - hope something like that doesn't happen to me


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 7, 2010)

*L*ike, yeah...it totally sucks...


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 7, 2010)

*M*ay not be all bad though, I just got asked to go to Fayetteville, NC for 2 weeks, as a consultant to the new company to train them on our clients, and to learn their systems...then I have to train our people, back up here, on their systems...THEN, they are supposed to set us up in our own homes, to work out of our homes, as remote operators, so this may not be such a bad thing!!


----------



## antwill (Apr 9, 2010)

*N*o new posts since the 7th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Someone post some more!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 9, 2010)

*O*k then.


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 10, 2010)

*P*acking today for my road trip to North Carolina.


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 12, 2010)

*Q*uite the trip, but I made it!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 12, 2010)

*R*eally haven't posted in here in ages so thought I would.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 12, 2010)

*S*ame here - it's definitely been a while


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 12, 2010)

*T*oo long, for everyone...let's keep this topic going!!!


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 12, 2010)

*U*mmmm cant think of anything....


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 14, 2010)

*V*ery well, I guess I'll have to keep it going...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2010)

*W*hatever the case may be, you can be assured that I will proliferate my extremities to the best of my capabilities and overcome my flaws and handicaps.


I don't know what that means, but I typed it anyway.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 14, 2010)

*X*enophobia is killing Britain.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 14, 2010)

*Y*ou know something - I'm very surprised this game has lasted this long


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 16, 2010)

*Z*ombies sitting at keyboards with nothing better to do is the reason, CannonFoddr.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 16, 2010)

*A*h ha - I see thank's for clearing that up


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 16, 2010)

But why do I have to go to school?


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 16, 2010)

*C*uz it's good for you...same reason you have to eat your vegetables!!  why do I have to get up so early to go to WORK?????  Yawn...


----------



## justinwright (Apr 16, 2010)

*D*uhhh you go to work to makez moneys -- this game is going on forever

*Posts merged*

*D*uhhh you go to work to makez moneys -- this game is going on forever


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 17, 2010)

*E*hhh, yeah, but, like...why can't I just make moneyz without the working part??


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 17, 2010)

*Fuck*, I used obscene language.


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 17, 2010)

*G*oddamn it, so did I!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 17, 2010)

*I* personnaly wouldn't know


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 17, 2010)

*K*idding me ... Aren't you ???


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 2, 2010)

*L*ast post was over 2 weeks ago... Dam


----------



## The Ey Man (May 2, 2010)

*M*an, you're right. But not any more!


----------



## Kalisiin (May 3, 2010)

*N*ow that's true...but one has to wait for some other people to post before posting again...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 3, 2010)

*O*h, hello there!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 3, 2010)

*P*ie!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 3, 2010)

*Q*uantum Physics makes that 3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286...
....


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 3, 2010)

*R*eally...you're confusing Pie with Pi!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 3, 2010)

*S*illy me - you're right


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 3, 2010)

*T*here's riots in Trumpton!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 3, 2010)

*U*ltimate Robot Fighting is rigged!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 3, 2010)

*W*ait a minute, you were going to leave me with the letter X weren't you!


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

*X*enon++, where are you when I need you?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 3, 2010)

*Y*ou actually need him then, do you?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 3, 2010)

*Z*ilafone is Xylophone spelt wrong.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

*A*ren't a smart pickle


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 3, 2010)

*B*ad grammar is essential for modern youths?


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

*C*an't tell, not enough information is available


----------



## Jamstruth (May 3, 2010)

*D*on't play coy Cat Boy, we know you know what you know.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

*E*h, I don't play coy.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 3, 2010)

*T*his is stupidly fun


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

*F*unny? T goes after E, damn kindergarten teacher failed me for no reason >.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 3, 2010)

*T*oo many edits just ruins my joke :/


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 3, 2010)

*H*ey now, play properly.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 4, 2010)

*S*top using my letters in other forums damn u!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yah im talking to u cat boi!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

*J*ust follow the rules, what you're doing has been done a million times already in the thread.


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2010)

*K*inda sad really


----------



## iFish (May 4, 2010)

*L*eave me outta this thread


----------



## fannnkobe (May 4, 2010)

*M*ove on!


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2010)

*N*othing to see here


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

*O*h really now?


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2010)

*P*retty sure


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

*S*ure?  Positively and absolutely?


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2010)

*Q*uite sure you skipped a few letters.


----------



## Minox (May 4, 2010)

*T*rue, he did.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

*U*mmm, I'm old and losing my marbles so it's to be expected.


----------



## Minox (May 4, 2010)

*V*ikings would never do such a thing, so how dare you?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

*W*hat are you talking about, Vikings are born with Berserker disease making them senile from birth.  They've got some cool Gods though.


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2010)

*X*-rays are bad for you, you know


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

*Y*ou have become infected by my electronically spreading senility.


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2010)

*Z*ero is the correct answer!


----------



## Kalisiin (May 4, 2010)

*R*egarding skipping letters, dammit, no one ever did the "R", so here it is...now carry on with an A...AND KEEP THEM IN ORDER AND DO THEM ALL, OR DON'T PLAY HERE!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 4, 2010)

*A*ctually I would've thought it should've been 'B'


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2010)

*B*ut the cat boy doesn't seem to care


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 4, 2010)

*C*atboys not caring... That's a real shame


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

*D*on't know what the world's coming to mate!


----------



## Blazikun (May 4, 2010)

*E*specially something random


----------



## gameboy13 (May 4, 2010)

*F*orget about her, she's not worth it!!!


----------



## Blazikun (May 4, 2010)

*G*ay little cat boy is to be frowned upon


----------



## gameboy13 (May 4, 2010)

*H*adrian is not to be spammed


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

*I* second that statement.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 4, 2010)

*J*umping the queue here, I'm glad Kalisiin pointed out that the letter had been missed. Thank you!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2010)

*K*iss ass!


----------



## Maplemage (May 5, 2010)

*l*ol.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 5, 2010)

*M*aybe I should go home...


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 5, 2010)

*N*ooooooo


----------



## Kalisiin (May 5, 2010)

*O*kay, glad to see this time we are doing this correctly!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 5, 2010)

*P*ffft, give it time and someone else will post the wrong letter.


----------



## The Catboy (May 5, 2010)

*Q*uite sure it will be very soon


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 5, 2010)

*S*o let's make it now then!


----------



## The Catboy (May 5, 2010)

*W*TF? Why now? Why not mess shit up by using Greek alphabet? ?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 5, 2010)

*Z*ero chance of that seeing as I attended only enough school to learn English! lol


----------



## Minox (May 5, 2010)

'*Å*' is the letter I'd put here if it wasn't for English not having such an awesome character.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 5, 2010)

*B*loody hell you lot
*C*an't you just play the game right !!!
*D*on't anyone like this post anymore ??


----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 6, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> *B*loody hell you lot
> *C*an't you just play the game right !!!
> *D*on't anyone like this post anymore ??



*E*ventualy someone will post
*F*or the good of the forums!
*G*ood thing i tried


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 6, 2010)

*H*ey - TD Why the hell are you 'editing' our posts ???


----------



## Kalisiin (May 6, 2010)

*I*f you aren't gonna play right, then don't play, dammit, this going out of order stuff is pissing me off!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 6, 2010)

*J*ust 'pisses you off' ?? - .... Well it pisses ME off as well


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

*K*alisiin, CannonFoddr, it looks like we are in agreement.


----------



## westarrr (May 6, 2010)

*L*ove is in the air!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

*M*y god, how could you all miss that I was playing the game through an edit!  Look at the first letter of each edit!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

*N*o, Trolley, that's not how it's played.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

*O*h but it is now!


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2010)

*P*roperly played now is it?


----------



## haflore (May 6, 2010)

*Q*uickly! To the bunker!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

*R*aid!!!


----------



## haflore (May 6, 2010)

*S*arcastically, I'm the boss.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

*T*ough, I'm in charge here.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

*U*hm, how is that possible when I'm the one in charge here?


----------



## Blazikun (May 6, 2010)

*V*ery


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

*W*ell then!


----------



## ore0 (May 7, 2010)

*X*enon is a noble gas btw


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 7, 2010)

*Y*ou know - I thought Xenon was actually a nice guy.... Oh hang on that's Xenon++


----------



## ore0 (May 7, 2010)

*Z*OMG I love that guy


----------



## haflore (May 7, 2010)

*A*nyway, let's talk about something else, eh?


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 7, 2010)

*B*ut what I wonder ??


----------



## ore0 (May 7, 2010)

*C*anned pickles, perhaps?


----------



## ENDscape (May 7, 2010)

Done! pickles it is.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 7, 2010)

*E*ver heard of CANNED pickles anyone ?? - the ones I know come in Jars


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2010)

*F*lippin voters in this country need their heads examined!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 7, 2010)

*G*uess you didn't vote 'CONservatives' then


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2010)

*H*ah, as if I'd ever vote for a bunch of out of touch posh bastards!  Plus I have enough animosity for the Tories to last me a life time after the way Thatcher raped our country! lol


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 7, 2010)

*I* never have any trouble deciding who to vote for.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2010)

*J*ust don't tell me if you vote New Labour or BNP!


----------



## Porygon-X (May 7, 2010)

Kick their butts anyday!

PS: I don't know how to bold the words. Heh.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 7, 2010)

*L*et just say when I vote.... I vote the rank outsiders


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 7, 2010)

Porygon-X said:
			
		

> PS: I don't know how to bold the words. Heh.


*M*y God! Just press the b letter! HAHA!


----------



## Kalisiin (May 8, 2010)

*N*ow, I think they should feed the losers some spotted dick.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 8, 2010)

*O*i - What's wrong with Spotted Dick... unless you're NOT talking about the pudding .....


----------



## Kalisiin (May 10, 2010)

*P*udding called "spotted dick"...only the British coulda come up with that!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 10, 2010)

*Q*uite right - Mind you how the hell could the Americans come up with the *HAM*burger - when it contains *BEEF*


----------



## Maplemage (May 10, 2010)

*R*3t4rtz r 5tup1d


----------



## XarcusEater (May 11, 2010)

*S*hit fell out of my penis


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 11, 2010)

*T*hanks for sharing THAT - We REALLY wanted to know about that


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

*U*ndeniable agreement with CannonFoddr from me on that issue!


----------



## Kalisiin (May 11, 2010)

*V*ery simple, CannonFoddr...the hamburger was invented in HAMBURG, Germany...now YOU explain "spotted dick!!!"


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

*W*ell that's easily explainable.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 11, 2010)

*X*XXX it someone beat me to the letter 'W'


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

*Y*eah, what a twat - whoever it was deserves a proper bollocking!


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 11, 2010)

*Z*at is for sure.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 11, 2010)

*A*nyway, u guys heard of anything new?


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

buy food!!


----------



## Maplemage (May 11, 2010)

*c*ool people are cool.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

dreamcast is awesome!!!!


----------



## Maplemage (May 11, 2010)

*E*lephants are cool!


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

*F*ast food is awesome!!


----------



## Maplemage (May 11, 2010)

*G*ay people are Gay.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

*H*i mom!


----------



## Maplemage (May 11, 2010)

*J* is the first letter of my name.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

*k*ing koopa


----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 11, 2010)

*l*ame!! @tails you missed I


----------



## ehayes427 (May 11, 2010)

*M*ario Party!!!!!


----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 11, 2010)

*N*o!! (mario CDi)


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 11, 2010)

*O*h wait! What is THAT?!?! ITs a BiRd! ItS a PlAnE!!! iTs...ItS...


----------



## XarcusEater (May 11, 2010)

*P*enis!! XD


----------



## The Ey Man (May 11, 2010)

*Q*uote that once again, will ya?


----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 12, 2010)

*R*equesting new quote....unable to request....reason:go to a different forum


----------



## XarcusEater (May 12, 2010)

*S*uck it!!


----------



## ehayes427 (May 12, 2010)

*U* suck!


----------



## XarcusEater (May 12, 2010)

*V*ery sad: ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRS*T*UVWXYZ


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 12, 2010)

*V*alorous visitation of a by-gone vexation, I stand vivified and vow to vanquish these venal and virulent vermin van-guarding vice and vouchsafing the violently vicious and voracious violation of volition. 
(V for Vendetta anyone?)

-edit-
*Q*uick little XarcusEater aren't we?


----------



## XarcusEater (May 12, 2010)

What is the opposite of a donut?


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 12, 2010)

*X*arcusEater - could it be a 'Dont-Bolt' ??


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 12, 2010)

*Y*ou people need to lighten up, donuts are all about the jelly insides.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 12, 2010)

*z*ip up your jacket.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 12, 2010)

*A*hh... I'm not wearing one


----------



## XarcusEater (May 12, 2010)

but donuts have holes, so a cookie with a hole around it


----------



## Kalisiin (May 12, 2010)

*C*ould someone please explain "spotted dick" to me?


----------



## Maplemage (May 12, 2010)

*D*icks, spotted?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 12, 2010)

*E*xplained it on GalaxyGamers...anyway, it's a steamed suet pudding with dried fruit.


----------



## Kalisiin (May 13, 2010)

*F*or sure...but how the hell did it get the name "spotted dick??"


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

*G*ot the answer here : "Spotted dick is a steamed suet pudding containing dried fruit (usually currants) commonly served with custard, and a standard part of English cuisine. Spotted refers to the dried fruit (which resemble spots) and dick may be a contraction/corruption of the word pudding (from the last syllable) or possibly a corruption of the word dough[1] or dog, as "spotted dog" is another name for the same dish. Another explanation offered for the latter half of the name is that it comes from the German word for "thick," in reference to the thickened suet mixture."


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 13, 2010)

*H*ey...you got that from Wikipedia!
*I* recognise the phrasing!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

*J*ust to clarify, yes, yes I did!


----------



## Maplemage (May 13, 2010)

*K* you did.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 14, 2010)

*L*ol


----------



## Kalisiin (May 14, 2010)

*M*any thanks, TrolleyDave...I just could not help but think.."who in the world would want to eat something called SPOTTED DICK???"


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2010)

*N*ow I have returned


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 14, 2010)

*O*rly ??


----------



## Maplemage (May 14, 2010)

*P*rolly he didnt.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 14, 2010)

*Q*uite so!

:monocle:


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

*R*eally and honestly?


----------



## Blazikun (May 14, 2010)

*S*tupid people suck


----------



## Kalisiin (May 16, 2010)

*T*oo true, that!!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 16, 2010)

*U*seless words mean useless things


----------



## naglaro00 (May 16, 2010)

V************************ are cool















violins


----------



## Berthenk (May 16, 2010)

*W*ut did u do dar?


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 16, 2010)

*X*-rated word perhaps ??


----------



## ehayes427 (May 16, 2010)

Y bother?


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

*Z*o how does this game work?


----------



## haflore (May 16, 2010)

*A*mazing that you don't know! You're playing so well..


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

*B*ut I was merely doing this on whim.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 16, 2010)

*C*ome off it - are you sure ??


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

*D*o you think I'm the type who reads the first post on threads?


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 17, 2010)

*E*rrrr - I don't know you that well to say


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 17, 2010)

*F*or all we care.
Well, we really shouldnt


----------



## Kalisiin (May 17, 2010)

*G*ood gracious me...I FINALLY got a hit on Wheresgeorge.com!!!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 17, 2010)

HOLY SHIT CAPS LOCK


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 17, 2010)

*I* wanna know - what the HELL is WhereGeorge about ?


----------



## The Catboy (May 17, 2010)

*I* see, indeed there is a flying spaghetti monster to worship


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 17, 2010)

*J*esus! *I* was double posted!


----------



## naglaro00 (May 17, 2010)

Killer7 was fun


----------



## Kalisiin (May 18, 2010)

*L*essee, here, CannonFoddr...wheresgeorge is about tracking your currency - check out the site sometime.


----------



## Ace (May 18, 2010)

I'm fun


----------



## WildWon (May 18, 2010)

*M*ay i remind you that "I" doesn't follow "L"?


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 18, 2010)

*N*o kidding - you'd think some people can't follow rules


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2010)

*O*h I see, we're back to the rule breaking are we?


----------



## WildWon (May 18, 2010)

*P*robably not a good idea.


----------



## Kalisiin (May 19, 2010)

*Q*uite true.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 19, 2010)

*R*awr. That means I love you in dinosaur.


----------



## Ace (May 19, 2010)

*S*TOP! DON'T BAN ME FOR ACCIDENTALLY THE RULES!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 19, 2010)

*T*ITS OR GTFO!


----------



## Kalisiin (May 20, 2010)

*U*mmmmm....some of us are NOT into "tits"...would you want some guy's schlong swinging in your face?


----------



## Kalisiin (May 20, 2010)

*V*ery interesting, though, coming from the one who kept talking about "spotted dick," eh?


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 20, 2010)

*W*ell well well - are a few home truths coming out now ??


----------



## Porygon-X (May 20, 2010)

*X*tremely bored!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 20, 2010)

*Y*ou know what, THE WORLD ENDS WITH YOU


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 20, 2010)

*Z*zzz... Oh hang on  ^ done the wrong letter


----------



## Kalisiin (May 24, 2010)

*A*ha!!!  finally I get to do the A


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 24, 2010)

*B*ut I want to do the A!!


----------



## BlackDave (May 24, 2010)

*C*an't believe this game is still going on you people


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 24, 2010)

*D*ont underestimate this game...


----------



## iYoshi- (May 24, 2010)

*E*veryone does >_>


----------



## The Catboy (May 24, 2010)

*F*ly high like an eagle


----------



## ehayes427 (May 24, 2010)

*g*mail sux!


----------



## Blade4474 (May 24, 2010)

*H*ello johncenafan427


----------



## ehayes427 (May 24, 2010)

*I* am johncenafan427 
thanks for the greeting!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 24, 2010)

*j*ohncenafan427? I thought as much.


----------



## Blade4474 (May 24, 2010)

*K*unProto7
haha!
I mixed your name up


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 24, 2010)

*L*a Bed 7444 - Ha Mixed YOUR name up as well


----------



## ehayes427 (May 25, 2010)

*m*eh, can't mix up your name


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

*N*o, I would rather have REAL ice cream.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2010)

*O*h no you wouldn't!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

*P*art from me, thou wicked beast!!!


----------



## ehayes427 (May 25, 2010)

*q*uit while you're ahead.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

*R*un from the police!!!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 25, 2010)

*S*tay where you are!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

*T*ake a chill pill.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 25, 2010)

U dont make sense


----------



## ehayes427 (May 25, 2010)

*v*ampires. okay, sept for twilight of course.


----------



## VashTS (May 25, 2010)

what the hell is this game?


----------



## Kalisiin (May 25, 2010)

*X*-tremely strange, yet widely popular.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 25, 2010)

*Y*ou said it


----------



## Blade4474 (May 25, 2010)

*Z*ap!!!
your dead.
end of topic


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 25, 2010)

*A*aaannddd...thread RESTARTED!


----------



## The Catboy (May 25, 2010)

*B*ut I liked it before


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 25, 2010)

*C*Ome on. i hate it


----------



## The Catboy (May 25, 2010)

*D*o that makes me want to eat a PS3 controller


----------



## BlackDave (May 25, 2010)

*E*xcuse me but I would rather eat a Wiimote thank you


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 25, 2010)

*F*or goodness sake - what's wrong with an X-box controller ???


----------



## geoflcl (May 25, 2010)

*G*osh, where do I start?


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 25, 2010)

Hello!?!? you already started


----------



## ehayes427 (May 26, 2010)

i dont care.!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

*F*ine don't care then Dexter.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 26, 2010)

^
*j*immy, the next letter was J!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

*K*nowing that I did that now makes me realise that I shouldn't play this game at 4am!


----------



## ehayes427 (May 26, 2010)

*l*earn something from this.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

*M*e,  I'm to old to learn new things.


----------



## VashTS (May 26, 2010)

*N*ice trolleydave, real nice....


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

*O*h no, what did I do this time?


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2010)

*P*oo poop a doo!


----------



## distorted.freque (May 26, 2010)

*Q*uacked I tell ya! You're all quacked!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 26, 2010)

*R*eally ???


----------



## BlackDave (May 26, 2010)

*S*eriously this is getting out of control


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 26, 2010)

*T*hat sucks! You were first...


----------



## BlackDave (May 26, 2010)

*U*nbelievable, Infinite Zero. I beat you


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

*V*ery well played BlackDave!


----------



## naglaro00 (May 26, 2010)

Wait.... what?


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 26, 2010)

*X*enodocheionology - that's the longest word I've found that begins with 'X'


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

*Y*ou clever bastard CannonFoddr!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 26, 2010)

*Z*OMG WHY DO I ALWAYS GET LATE??!?!?!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

*Z*oiks and jinkies you used the wrong letter!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

*A*nd we start off again! First time I post in this topic in ages!


----------



## Kalisiin (May 26, 2010)

*B*ad-ass...we are almost up to 2,500 posts in this thread!!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 26, 2010)

*C*raziness! Trolley hasnt edited his post!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

*D*amnit and bollocks, Infinite Zero beat me to it!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 26, 2010)

*E*h up - I got the 2500th post


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

*F*uck that, I got the 400th page AND the 6000th post in the SG speaker corner.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 26, 2010)

*G*oodness gracious!! How did we end up talking about the SGSpeaker corner?!!?


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 26, 2010)

*H*uh !?!? What's 'SGSpeaker corner' - oh hang on - it's another post


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

*I* know you're joking


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 26, 2010)

*J*oking ???  me ?? Nah !!!


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2010)

*K*rusty Krabs?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

*L*OL SO RANDUMB


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 26, 2010)

*M*ouldy Melons ??


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

*N*o, I prefer Naughty Nathans


----------



## playallday (May 26, 2010)

*O*oh, that sounds a little too naughty for our little Nathan.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

*P*enises are something I like, too!


----------



## playallday (May 26, 2010)

*Q*uestions anyone on Overlord's sexual issues?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 26, 2010)

*Q*ueer! Well, it begins with Q...

*R*ight, Arctic, you're next on my list.


----------



## playallday (May 26, 2010)

*S*ay, what list are you talking about?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

*T*HAT list, obviously.


----------



## playallday (May 26, 2010)

*U*PS list?


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 26, 2010)

*V*ery simple-looking avatar and sig Artic.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

*W*hoops, I just dropped a pretty smelly fart.  Sorry about that.


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2010)

*X*! How many words start that way? >.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2010)

*Y*ou'd be surprised!


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2010)

*Z*ero, has nothing to do with what I am going to say.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 27, 2010)

*A*re you talking to me??


----------



## playallday (May 27, 2010)

*.*


----------



## ehayes427 (May 27, 2010)

*C*old!!
the arctic is cold!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 27, 2010)

*D*arn! I was confused from the avatar thread... sorry. Protokun! Change your post!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 27, 2010)

*D*on't ignore the rules like that...
*E*vidently you've confused threads...


----------



## Kalisiin (May 27, 2010)

*F*uck...people always do that!!


----------



## dark ajax (May 27, 2010)

*G*ood, this game seems interesintg too...


----------



## gameboy13 (May 27, 2010)

*H*adrian's gone?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 27, 2010)

*I*'m here, so don't you worry 'bout Hadrian.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 27, 2010)

*J*ust keep looking over your shoulder - you'll never know who's behind you


----------



## Kalisiin (May 27, 2010)

*K*alisiin is behind you.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 28, 2010)

*l*iar!!!!!! you lie!


----------



## BlackDave (May 29, 2010)

*M*aybe you should just turn around and check for yourself


----------



## Kalisiin (May 29, 2010)

*N*oooooo, don't do it....I wanna sneak up on you!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 29, 2010)

*O*h No - There's a furry behind me... Oh hang on it's only a Dog called Kalisiin


----------



## Kalisiin (May 31, 2010)

*P*lease...all the poor doggie wants is to be petted....


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 31, 2010)

*Q*uiff.

That is all.


----------



## dark ajax (May 31, 2010)

*R*ight now that quiff thing made me think of south park...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 31, 2010)

*S*outh Park sucks


----------



## dark ajax (May 31, 2010)

*T*hat could be true, but your mileage may vary...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 1, 2010)

*U*nless you prefer 'Family Guy'


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 2, 2010)

*V*ery crappy, low-quality, moronic "humor" shows, both of them...South Park and Family Guy...I hate both of them.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 2, 2010)

*W*hat the hell! This thread is really popular and it still hasn't been re-stickied!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 2, 2010)

*X*XXX that !!! - I didn't realize it became 'unstickied'


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Y*ou didn't notice when all of the other topics became unstickied?


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 3, 2010)

*Z*owie!!  If he didn't notice that, maybe he won't notice the furry dog sneaking up behind him...


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 7, 2010)

*A*nyone else gonna start this off again, or should I?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 7, 2010)

*B*ut you've already started it off again !!!


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 7, 2010)

*C*ouldn't keep waiting around for someone else to!!!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 7, 2010)

*D*oggy bumped an old topic.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 7, 2010)

*E*h bumps threads and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 7, 2010)

*F*urry Bumping ??.. No.. I said BUMPing not HUMPing


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 7, 2010)

*G*osh, I want Rydian to finish his holiday soon. Didn't expect to say that.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 8, 2010)

*H*a! I miss Rydian, too.


----------



## Based God (Jun 8, 2010)

*I*'m posting in here


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 8, 2010)

*J*ust let me say "Welcome," Based God, as I see you just joined yesterday!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 8, 2010)

*K*alisiin, I suspect that it may quite possibly indeed be a duplicate or something of that variety.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 8, 2010)

*L*et's all welcome 'Based God' to the best forum around - WELCOME !!!!!


----------



## lolzed (Jun 8, 2010)

*M*ust we all?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 8, 2010)

*N*ope, not really.


----------



## agentgamma (Jun 8, 2010)

OH DAYYYYYYYYYYYUM


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 8, 2010)

*P*ardon ???


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 8, 2010)

*Q*uestion: Do you liek mudkipz?


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 9, 2010)

*R*uff!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 14, 2010)

*S*hhhh Some1 trying to sleep here


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

*T*he CannnFoddr bumped this old, decrepit thread.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2010)

*U*ranium, don't touch it


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 14, 2010)

*V*y not??


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2010)

*W*ell, I sad so and cat boys are like that


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 14, 2010)

*X*actly right - freedom of speech & all that


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 14, 2010)

*Y*es, but cat boys aren't allowed freedom of speech


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Z*ipped into this thread before returning to the letter "A."


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 14, 2010)

*A*h.... sneakey


----------



## Paarish (Jun 15, 2010)

*B*ut could he rob a bank?


----------



## antwill (Jun 15, 2010)

*C*an you say 'yes'?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 15, 2010)

*D*on't think I will!


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 15, 2010)

*E*verybody Wang Chung Tonight!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 16, 2010)

*F*orget that - I don't want to 'Wang'  @ the moment


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 16, 2010)

*G*ot a new car yesterday...well, a new used car, anyway...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 16, 2010)

*H*ope it's not a rust bucket like my first car was


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 16, 2010)

*I* don't care


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 17, 2010)

*J*ust hope you don't have what I had - When it rained I had a paddling pool in the glovebox


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 18, 2010)

*K*alisiin got herself a good car...a 2001 Hyundai Sonata, power everything, cruise control, moon roof, the works...and only 100,000 miles on it, so should last for a long time yet.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 20, 2010)

*L*ucky so-&-so


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2010)

*M*other's day is long over!
Today is Father's Day!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 20, 2010)

*N*o kidding


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2010)

*O*h my god!!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 20, 2010)

*P*lease bitch! I bought my father's day gift long ago!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 20, 2010)

*Q*uit rambling

no one cares!


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jun 20, 2010)

*R*ust is what tempers eat


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 20, 2010)

*S*eriously ???


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 21, 2010)

*t*isk tisk...
i am so disappointed in you boy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 21, 2010)

*U*surp the oppressors!


----------



## lolzed (Jun 21, 2010)

*v*room vroom?


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 21, 2010)

*W*ii!!
DSi
Gamecube
N64


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 21, 2010)

*X*cellent  choice of game systems IMHO


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Y* thank u sir


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 21, 2010)

*Z*ero points for creativity


----------



## lolzed (Jun 21, 2010)

*A*nd then we start all over again!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 21, 2010)

*B*ut that's part of the fun


----------



## Paarish (Jun 21, 2010)

*C*annonFoddr will think anything this stupid is fun...


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2010)

*D*isappointing ain't it?


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 21, 2010)

*E*veryone seems to keep on playing, though....


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 21, 2010)

*F*reddy's coming for you!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 21, 2010)

*G*TFO Freddy! Baitin'!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 21, 2010)

*H*alloween!!
idk why i'm thinking of horror movies!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jun 21, 2010)

*i*dk why your thinking of horror movies!


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 22, 2010)

*J*ust because, I imagine...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 22, 2010)

*K*ruger's Coming !!!!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 22, 2010)

*L*ameboy!!!

idk


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2010)

*M*y furriness has led to yet another post in this pointless thread

(Makes no sense, trying to make a poem)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 22, 2010)

*N*o kidding


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 22, 2010)

ouch that hurt


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 27, 2010)

*P*ainful


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

*Q*uite depressed after this afternoons game.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 27, 2010)

*R*eally - actually so was I - especially the NON-goal


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

*S*o made me angry that my telly almost went out the window!


----------



## Thoob (Jun 27, 2010)

*T*o be honest, England's defence is shocking.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

*U* are completely right of course, blinding goals from Germany but if our defence didn't treat it as a holiday in a different country then maybe 1 or 2 might have been stopped.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 27, 2010)

*V*ery Upsetting they lost but oh well... At least we have our health


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 27, 2010)

*W*ii sports


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 28, 2010)

X-traordinary that so many people could care about bloody soccer...in America, we couldn't give a rip about it - it is viewed, at best, as a minor sport only by most Americans...who, of course, are right about everything.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 28, 2010)

*Y*ou know something - I live in UK & I don't even LIKE Football. Maybe 'Naked Women Volleyball' .. that's something I could get into


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 29, 2010)

*Z*oiks!!! - that is something most Americans could probably agree with you on, Cannon.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 29, 2010)

*A*t least some1 understand me


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 29, 2010)

*B*loody hell am I pissed!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 29, 2010)

*C*an't handle your drink then ??


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 29, 2010)

*D*on't look like it does it! lol


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 30, 2010)

*E*veryone is in trouble if there's a moderator drunk at his station.


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 30, 2010)

*F*or sure!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 30, 2010)

*G*o on ... maybe it's the only way they can cope with the pressure


----------



## Kalisiin (Jul 1, 2010)

*H*ell, reality sucks, anyway!!  Why do you think I like games so much??


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 1, 2010)

_I_ dont know. Go figure


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2010)

*J*am is nice (What else can I Say?)


----------



## Kalisiin (Jul 6, 2010)

*K*alisiin thinks it's been too long since anyone has added anything to this thread...


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 6, 2010)

*L*et's keep the thread alive!!


----------



## mthrnite (Jul 6, 2010)

*m*thrnite likes this.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 6, 2010)

*N*icely played mthr!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 6, 2010)

*O*n my way to foodville!


----------



## naruses (Jul 6, 2010)

*P*eople are you still in this game?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 6, 2010)

*Q*uite right - It's going a bit slow lately


----------



## naruses (Jul 6, 2010)

*R*are isnt that, CannonFoddr


----------



## naruses (Jul 7, 2010)

*S*o, I can now assume this thread is now dead


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 7, 2010)

*T*he thread lives on!!


----------



## naruses (Jul 7, 2010)

*U* sure ?


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 7, 2010)

*V*ictory is mine!!


----------



## Falcon27252 (Jul 7, 2010)

*W*hy would you win?


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 7, 2010)

*X*tra powerful thread bumps, of course!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 7, 2010)

*Y*ou know something - we do slow down sometimes on the post then it picks up for a while


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Z*zzzzzzz...... sorry. sleepy.


----------



## Falcon27252 (Jul 7, 2010)

*A*nyway we're back to the start.


----------



## Kalisiin (Jul 7, 2010)

*B*ecause we will never get enough!!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 7, 2010)

*C*ool stuff!!!!!!
work later.


----------



## Thoob (Jul 7, 2010)

*D*on't let this thread die! We must keep the game going!


----------



## haflore (Jul 7, 2010)

*E*xactly what I was thinking!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 7, 2010)

*F*INE!!!

The game continues.


----------



## naruses (Jul 7, 2010)

*G*reat, the game is picking up.


----------



## haflore (Jul 7, 2010)

*H*ow do you figure?


----------



## The Pi (Jul 7, 2010)

*I* don't know.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 7, 2010)

*J*eez!!!
post faster than me, will ya?


----------



## naruses (Jul 7, 2010)

*K*ay, I'll try my best


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 7, 2010)

*L*ack of speed
is a no-no.


----------



## naruses (Jul 7, 2010)

*M*y Bad, for having 3 minutes delays.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 7, 2010)

*N*athan is my name


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 7, 2010)

*O* RLY?


----------



## The Pi (Jul 8, 2010)

*P*ut your ****** in the ********.


----------



## haflore (Jul 8, 2010)

*Q*uite an unusual post up there.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 8, 2010)

*R*eally? I don't think so.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 8, 2010)

*S*upercard DSTWO 
is awesome!!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 8, 2010)

*T*hat's right - much better than a N5


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 8, 2010)

*U*mmm, nothing is better than an N5, they are like the R4 but with a 5 in it so it must be teh awesomest!


----------



## Falcon27252 (Jul 8, 2010)

*V*ery much correct.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 8, 2010)

*W*ell of course, it's why they call me Trolley "No clue" Dave!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

*X*actly, no clue Dave.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 8, 2010)

*Y*ou know TrolleyDave - I thought EXACTLY the same thing (many years ago) when I brought the N5


----------



## Thoob (Jul 8, 2010)

*Z*ounds! Why are we now discussing such a terrible flashcart?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 8, 2010)

*A*ll they wanted to was talk about something! Wut is ur problemmzmxzxz!?


----------



## Kalisiin (Jul 8, 2010)

*B*e-e-e-e-e-l-l-l-l-l-l-ch!!!!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

*C*areful, that's stinky.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 8, 2010)

*D*amn, this game is just going on, and on
and on


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 8, 2010)

*E*rm, what exactly is your point?


----------



## The Pi (Jul 8, 2010)

*F*uck knows


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

*G*ah, you men.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 8, 2010)

*H*uh, what are you on about woman?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

*I* don't quite know what you're talking about, dear sir, it's you men that are clueless XD


----------



## The Pi (Jul 8, 2010)

*J*ust shut up will ya.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

*K*ay, but just because I'm sleepy.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

*L*oving my computer!!!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

*M*aybe I'll love mine one day too


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 8, 2010)

*N*ot in the way that gameboy13 does, the input ports are used for very shady reasons!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

*O*h goodness, we'll have to get him an intervention.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 8, 2010)

*P*ut the lime in the coconut, she drank them both up
She put the lime in the coconut, she drank them both up
She put the lime in the coconut, she drank them both up


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

*Q*uiet you!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 8, 2010)

*R*un Forrest, RUN!!!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

*S*hut up, as Pi would say.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 8, 2010)

*T*rue.


----------



## haflore (Jul 8, 2010)

*U*m..what's going on here?


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

*V*ulpes, Lynn is going on here.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 8, 2010)

*W*heel of Fortune!

Buy a vowel, A.

Sorry, there are no A's


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

*X*ion was created to mimic Roxas!!!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Y*ou, sir, are a fool!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Z*ilch, I said! I did not want any!!!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 8, 2010)

*A*t the start again sir.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 8, 2010)

Back at the start. what will be revealed this time?


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

*C*raziness will become prominent in this topic in a few moments.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 8, 2010)

*D*amn you Gameboy13!!!!!!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

*E*EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 8, 2010)

*F*ive minutes to 1. 

where i am.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

*G*et out of my country!!!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 8, 2010)

*H*ell no!!!

I live here!!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

*I *SAID GET OUT!!!! NAO!


----------



## Thoob (Jul 8, 2010)

*H*ey! Calm down gameboy13!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 8, 2010)

*J*ump!!!

no, i willn't leave!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

*K*ill me. Kill me now.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 8, 2010)

*L*end me your water gun, and the deed is done.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

*M*aybe, if you give me $500.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 8, 2010)

*N*O!!

how's that sound?


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

*O*E NOEZ!!! TEH POKEMON FANZ!!!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 8, 2010)

*P*OKEMON!!!!!

Whadaya like ta play?

Pokemon!!

Pokemon? Pokemon?


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Q*uit it.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 8, 2010)

*R*un Forrest, RUN!!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

*S*top repeating yourself.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

*T*ruly, that's all he can do.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 8, 2010)

*U* suck

making me edit, again.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

*V*ulpes strikes again!!!

Edit: Darn you.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 8, 2010)

*W*hy, you're welcome.


----------



## haflore (Jul 8, 2010)

*X*ylitol. Look it up. Now.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 8, 2010)

*Y*ou won't see that very often, 3 posts of the same letter at the same time!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Z*oinks!!! RUN AWAY!!!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 8, 2010)

*A*wesome the beginning!!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

*B*anned for beginning again.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 8, 2010)

*C*ome on,

this isn't the banned thread.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

*D*arn you, I know that.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

*E*w, made me E


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

*F*urries rule the earth!!!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 8, 2010)

*G*reat.......

not the furries!!!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

*H*ush, furries are cool


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

*I* think you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'd me.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 8, 2010)

*J*ust drop this crazy idea.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

*K*eep the idea going.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 8, 2010)

*L*eave it be, or continue.

you're choice.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

*M*ost definitely my choice.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 8, 2010)

*N*ow choose.

don't keep the public waiting.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

*O*h well, keep waiting.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 8, 2010)

*p*eople are waiting.

i'm bout to leave, so take your time.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Q*uirkiness ensues!!!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 9, 2010)

*R*eal cute fox, but tell it to stop staring at me -_-


----------



## Minox (Jul 9, 2010)

*S*top staring? How dare you suggest such a thing.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 9, 2010)

*T*ake a look at that fox and tell me it isn't staring with it's big eyes and blank stare.


----------



## Kalisiin (Jul 9, 2010)

*U*nless that's what the fox wants YOU to think!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 9, 2010)

*V*ixen


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2010)

*X*yzzy


----------



## The Pi (Jul 9, 2010)

*Y* me?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 10, 2010)

*Z*ip it


----------



## Kalisiin (Jul 10, 2010)

*A*ll participants skipped "W" in that last round, and no one noticed, except me.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 10, 2010)

*B*alls, well give yourself a cookie.


----------



## Kalisiin (Jul 11, 2010)

*C*ookie, hell...I deserve a medal for that.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 11, 2010)

*D*on't get cocky, I was drowsy, I "mistakenly" missed it.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 11, 2010)

*E*nough already! People make mistakes. Here's your cookie Kalisiin:



Spoiler










sorry he got to it first


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 12, 2010)

*F*or future reference, it was a joke.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 12, 2010)

*G*et moving, the game is back!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 12, 2010)

*H*ow is everyone BTW ???


----------



## naruses (Jul 12, 2010)

*I*m good and you?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 12, 2010)

*J*ust fine thank you - although a little down 'cos I'm on night shift this week


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 12, 2010)

*K*illin' the midnight shift!!!
nice!


----------



## Kalisiin (Jul 13, 2010)

*L*ate night's the best...I used to work that shift...when I had a job!!


----------



## Thoob (Jul 13, 2010)

*M*an, I'd hate to work night shifts.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 13, 2010)

*N*ight shift IMHO isn't the worse, 'Earlies' is - but my favorite is late shift -but due to recession, we don't do it anymore


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 13, 2010)

*O*h goodness, I could never work mornings, I have insomnia


----------



## Kalisiin (Jul 14, 2010)

*P*ah....I HATE working mornings...that just sucks, I'm WAY too tired in the mornings...


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Q*UIT YER WHINING!!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 14, 2010)

*R*eally - So what are YOU gonna do when YOU have to do shift work


----------



## UnseenHero (Jul 15, 2010)

*S*hockingly I am to young to get a job so ha dont need to do shift work


----------



## Kalisiin (Jul 15, 2010)

*T*ough tittie...no one's too young to get a job, I pulled a sled full of newspapers thru snow up to my chest in Chicago winters when I was eight years old...for the princely sum of six dollars a week (this was in 1979...)


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 15, 2010)

*S*orry to say, but babies are too young for jobs. What in the world could they do when they can't even think of words to say.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 15, 2010)

*T*hey could work at Sony's call centres...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 15, 2010)

*U*h... and cry?

They could.


----------



## Kalisiin (Jul 16, 2010)

*V*ery much like their current employees do, every time you ask them a hard question...they just babble.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 16, 2010)

*W*hat is the meaning of life?


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 16, 2010)

*X* is for Xylophone.


----------



## Riley (Jul 17, 2010)

*Y*our mom was great last night.


----------



## Falcon27252 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Z*ebras have black and white stripes.


----------



## Kalisiin (Jul 17, 2010)

*A*nd around we come, to the beginning, once again!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 17, 2010)

*B*rilliant! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*C*rap, now what?


----------



## The Pi (Jul 17, 2010)

*D****head for trying to screw up this thread.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 17, 2010)

*E*unuch - that's a bloke who not (got) a D***head


----------



## Kalisiin (Jul 18, 2010)

*F*or real??

*G*eez....

*H*ow's that work??

*I* thought a eunuch was a man who got voluntarily castrated, usually for religious reasons...they still got the head, but not the "wheels."


----------



## iYoshi- (Jul 18, 2010)

*J*oking, You have got to be... Above post stuffed me up


----------



## The Pi (Jul 18, 2010)

Ke$ha is dumb


----------



## tuddy666 (Jul 18, 2010)

*L*ame, I cannot think of anything original or funny to post here, so you get this crap instead.


----------



## xalphax (Jul 19, 2010)

*M*y god, you must have _something_ interesting to post


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2010)

*N*ow I think I'm getting REALLY yiffy.


----------



## tuddy666 (Jul 19, 2010)

*O*h really? That's a _little_ bit too much information, there.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 20, 2010)

*P*erhaps you should just close your eyes


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2010)

*Q*uite useless, seeing as I will yiff before you have a chance to close your eyes.


----------



## Kalisiin (Jul 20, 2010)

*R*eally, now?  I have never seen anyone "yiff" before, nor do I know what it is to "yiff."

*S*omeone, please explain to me what it is to "yiff."

*T*hank you in advance.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 20, 2010)

*U* don't wanna know.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 20, 2010)

*V*ery sure you want to know ??? 



Spoiler: *W*ell - A quick Google came up with...



The term "yiff" is most commonly used to indicate sexual activity or sexual material within the fandom—this applies to sexual activity and interaction within the subculture whether online (in the form of cybersex) or offline


----------



## Kalisiin (Jul 21, 2010)

*W*ell, I think I'd rather know...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 21, 2010)

*X*XXX this - didn't you see I had 'V' AND 'W' in my post


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Y*ou did? You didn't show it correctly if you did. It needs to be on a new line as part of a new sentence, and in bold, remember? I see it, but I don't know the rules regarding the spoiler tags.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 21, 2010)

*Z*oinks - you mean I actualy FORGOT to add a rule like that


----------



## The Pi (Jul 21, 2010)

*A*nd yet again we begin again.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 21, 2010)

*B*old first letters are vital in this game, so well done for continuing to use them.


----------



## Kalisiin (Jul 22, 2010)

*C*lueless, was I...I had the idea that to "yiff" was a synonym for puking or barfing.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 23, 2010)

*D*on't you ever use Google ??


----------



## Kalisiin (Jul 23, 2010)

*E*very now and then, yes.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jul 23, 2010)

*F*uck Google, I know where everything is off the top of my head. (I wish.)


----------



## Kalisiin (Jul 24, 2010)

*G*uess you'd have to be kinda desperate if you wanted to fuck Google...whoever Google is...LOL


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 25, 2010)

*H*uh ??


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 25, 2010)

*I* don't get it either


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 25, 2010)

*J*ust get over it.


----------



## xalphax (Jul 26, 2010)

*K*entucky Fried Chicken serve too greasy food, that is all.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 26, 2010)

*L*ucky you - @ one time OUR local Kentucky Fried Chicken served a RAT


----------



## Kalisiin (Jul 26, 2010)

*M*'mmm, m'mmmm, m'mmm...finger lickin' good!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 26, 2010)

*N*o problem! I likes that.


----------



## Kalisiin (Jul 27, 2010)

*O*h, really??

*P*uke - a - ricious!!

*Q*ueasy, my stomach is...


----------



## xalphax (Jul 27, 2010)

*R*ight now I want a new electric guitar, I had to sell the old one because I was in deep money trouble. And I regret it :-(


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jul 27, 2010)

*S*o buy a new one....


----------



## xalphax (Jul 27, 2010)

*T*otally broke, dude


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 27, 2010)

*U*nless you get a Job


----------



## Kalisiin (Jul 28, 2010)

*V*ery good luck in finding a job in this crappy economy!!


----------



## xalphax (Jul 28, 2010)

*W*elcome to 2010...


----------



## person66 (Jul 28, 2010)

*X*enophobia is the fear of foreigners


----------



## xalphax (Jul 28, 2010)

*Y*: The Last Man 
A comic I must read again sometime soon.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 29, 2010)

*Z*oro, who doesnt remember him


----------



## The Pi (Jul 29, 2010)

*A*nd yet again, we start again.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 29, 2010)

*B*etter than last time because of me!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 29, 2010)

*C*an this game ever end?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 29, 2010)

*D*on't know...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's an endless cycle.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 29, 2010)

*E*xactly...


----------



## Kalisiin (Jul 29, 2010)

*F*orever, shall this thread live!!!

*G*et used to it.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 29, 2010)

*H*owever I can think of a couple of ways this may end

*I*'m not saying though

*J*ust in case


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 29, 2010)

*K*eep out of reach of children


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 29, 2010)

*L*ol - k it was bad but didnt find anything up to connect the one over mine xD


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 2, 2010)

*K*annot kill this thread!!

*L*et it die...never!!

*M*aybe I'll come back and edit my posting, in light of what CannonFoddr posted.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 2, 2010)

*N*o No No - Kalislin - you should've used 'M'


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 3, 2010)

*O*h, my Goshk...how embarraskin'!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 3, 2010)

*P*opeye isn't a cousin by any chance ?? - " how embarras*kin*' "


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 4, 2010)

*Q*ueer, it would be, if he was!!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2010)

*R*LYRLYRLY


----------



## naruses (Aug 4, 2010)

*S*o True!!!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 4, 2010)

*T*his thread is clown shoes.


----------



## naruses (Aug 4, 2010)

*U*r Right


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 4, 2010)

*V*ying for attention R U ?


----------



## Ace (Aug 4, 2010)

Wat?


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 5, 2010)

*X*-actly!!

*Y* not??


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 8, 2010)

*Z*oiks, folks, we are not going to let this thread die, are we??


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 8, 2010)

*A*nd here we start again


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 9, 2010)

Banshee's have loud screams.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 9, 2010)

*C*an't hear you - I've gone deaf


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 9, 2010)

Dont you still have the ability to read though?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 9, 2010)

*E*rr -yes... What I meant to say was 'Banshee, I can't hear you  - I've gone deaf' but if I did I would've broke the chain


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2010)

*F*uck.


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 9, 2010)

*G*oddamn it, watch your fucking mouth!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 9, 2010)

*H*ow could you Jetkun..... there's youngster's around


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 9, 2010)

*I*'m a Time Lord that is over 900 years old, so do I classify as a "youngster"?


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 9, 2010)

*J*ust a little too old, only 899 and under.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 10, 2010)

*K*ebab - I really fancy one just now


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 10, 2010)

*L*awl, furries.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2010)

*M*y arse hurts. A little sympathy, No?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 10, 2010)

*N*o kidding !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - what HAVE you been up to ???


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 10, 2010)

*O*h JetKun? You did it slightly incorrectly; when using multiple letters it needs to be at the start of a new sentence and begin on a new line.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2010)

*P*ost has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: Hurr Durr Derpy_


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 10, 2010)

*P*ossible that this thread could reach 3000 posts.

*Q*uite possible

*R*eally, JetKun...THIS is how you are supposed to do multiple sentences in a row.

*S*ee?

*T*his is how you do it.

*U*ntil you run out of ideas...


----------



## Paarish (Aug 10, 2010)

*W*e're not allowed to use multiple letters in this game! And also P was taken by JetKun


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 10, 2010)

*X*-cuuussee me... where does it actually say that in the rules

*Y* don't you recheck them - (look closely @ 'C' and 'E')


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Z*zzzzz... this thread is boring.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 11, 2010)

*A*rse slapper !!!! - I'm talking about your Avatar


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2010)

*B*y golly, what a whore he is.


----------



## liquidnumb (Aug 11, 2010)

*B*anned for language. Oh, wrong game...


*C*ouldn't post fast enough.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 11, 2010)

*D*amn, I can't believe this thread is still going strong.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2010)

*E*nding? I see no ending for this thread.

*F*or real, there is no ending.

*G*reat poem ^, amrite? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*H*ave I used the :epic: emoticon for the first time outside its proprietary thread?

*I* Have!


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 11, 2010)

*J*erkazoid 30084pm, who loves to pound the "rules" on everyone else...skipped the letter V!!!

*K*nee-slapper, that is!

*L*ame, someone who tries to enforce "rules" on other people and cannot follow them herself!!

*M*ove on from her post...

*N*o intelligence in it whatsoever!

*O*h...and the best part is...the "rules" she tries to enforce...are not even rules of this thread!!

*P*athetic excuse for a human being, is she!!

*Q*uite stridently, she points out that the P had been taken by Jetkun...

*R*ather than looking and seeing that particular post had been deleted!!

*S*uch a sad excuse for a human being...


----------



## Paarish (Aug 11, 2010)

*T*hat's because English is not my first language. I am actually Indian so


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 11, 2010)

*U*ltimately, I don't think Kalisiin realised that JetKun's post wasn't deleted, and that he designed it like that. Trashed posts are phrased differently.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 11, 2010)

*V*ile Creature, that Kalisiin! I just realise she called me a "she"

*W*hat gave you the idea that I'm female???


----------



## liquidnumb (Aug 11, 2010)

*X*ylophone.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Y* is this thread still going?


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Z*igzagoon said so


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 12, 2010)

*A*wesome, so that's what Zigzagoon (female) said?


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 12, 2010)

*B*ecause, 30084pm, your previous avatar led me to believe you were female.

*C*ertainly you could understand an unintended mistake

*D*on't use the excuse of being Indian to explain away why you skipped a letter after climbing my back about "rules"

*E*specially "rules" that don't even exist

*F*uckin' keep those fingers for yourself!!

*G*ot it?

*H*ope so.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 12, 2010)

*I* don't know - 

*J*ust let one person get away with a multiple lined Post - & now EVERYONE is doing it


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2010)

'*K*ay. I think this multiple thing is getting out of hand.
*L*et me recite the alphabet.
*M*mm. Let's go.
*N*ow, everyone is doing the multiple thing.
*O*h no!
*P*lease! Will this thread die?
*Q*uiet! Don't say things like that. It won't.
*R*eally?
*S*hut up
*T*rees are nice.
*U* have multiple personalities.
*V*raiment?
*W*ell, yes.
*X*yzzy
*Y*es, but don't do what I just did. It will ruin the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Z*oinks! Back at A!


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 13, 2010)

*A*las, Jetkun proved unable to go through the entire alphabet.

*B*etcha I could, if I tried, and had the time

*C*an't do it this morning, though.

*D*octor's appointment coming up, so no time

*E*lse, I'd run through the whole alphabet easily.

*F*or sure!!

*G*reatness knows no age.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 13, 2010)

*H*a !!! you couldn't do the whole alphabet ....

*I* did - on the first post


----------



## metamaster (Aug 13, 2010)

*J*oy comes not to the one who does the whole alphabet, but to the one who knows it


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 14, 2010)

*K*ana is better anyway than the American alphabet, IMO.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 14, 2010)

*L*et's not start a flame war please
*M*ost languages have their good and bad points
*N*ot one in a position to comment about the differences
*O*therwise I could complain about how USA spell 'colour' wrong


----------



## metamaster (Aug 14, 2010)

*P*lease spare us


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 15, 2010)

*Q*uiet destroys the forum, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*R*anting excessively is fun.

*S*ome of us think it's fun anyway, but not everyone of course.

*T*opic change - my dog is cuter than yours


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 15, 2010)

*U* S A does NOT spell "color" wrong, it is BRITAIN and AUSTRALIA that spell it wrong!!

*V*ery many words THEY spell wrong, including "honor" and "theater."

*W*onder if the British know what the phrase "knock me up" sounds like to an American!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 15, 2010)

*X*tra information: The English were around before Americans, and we had the spellings right.

*Y*ou remember that long discussion about it a while back?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 15, 2010)

*Z*oroark looks like a pretty cool Pokémon.
*A*lso what's up with the multiple sentences per post?
*B*eats me.


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 16, 2010)

*C*ontrary to what you say ProtoKun...remember who kicked who's ass in the Revolutionary War.

*D*on't forget...WE won the war, therefore WE have it right

*E*nglish got the asses kicked.

*F*rench helped.

*G*renades are minor...WE can blow whole countries off the map!!!

*H*aven't you figured out yet that this ability makes us ALWAYS CORRECT??

*I* therefore maintain that WE Americans spell the words correctly.

*J*ust because British were FIRST does not make them right

*K*ooks FIRST believed the world was flat, too!!

*L*ook at how THAT theory proved out!!

*M*an, I can't believe your lame argument.

*N*ever has the first answer been the correct one

*O*lder does not always equal wiser.

*P*rotokun, you have much to learn, my young padawan...like how to spell correctly.

*Q*ueer, it is...to put extra "u's" in words.

*R*eally, it's queer.

*S*ave the extra letter.

*T*here's no need for a "u" in the words "color" or "honor."

*U*'s do not belong in those words.

*V*ery silly to put them in.

*W*hat's more, WE also pronounce the word "privacy" correctly, and you don't.

*X*-actly correct is how we pronounce that word.

*Y*ou can't possibly be correct because I, and the Americans...are correct.

*Z*ombies even know not to put extra "u's" in words.

*A*nd just to clarify what I've been saying all along...

*B*ritish people spell their words incorrectly.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 16, 2010)

*C*ontrary again to you, I'm no Padawan.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 16, 2010)

*D*on't start multiple lines again... Pleeaasseee


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 16, 2010)

*E*veryone needs to just let this thread die.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 17, 2010)

*F***k off !!!! - why should we ??


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 17, 2010)

*G*oodness someone needs a chill pill.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 17, 2010)

*H*eated moment, but who can blame him!


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 17, 2010)

*I* certainly can't.

*J*esting is quite expected in this section though.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 17, 2010)

*K*eep on posting 2 letters at a time and breaking the rules and watch what happens sunshine!


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 17, 2010)

*L*ike whaddya mean?

*M*any have been posting a few sentences, and nothing's happened to them.

*N*ow, am I really that special?

*O*r are you just picking on me?

*P*lease tell me!


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Q*uestiontable things are happening in this thread.
*R*ight now I'm typing this on my iPod touch.


----------



## mark520 (Aug 17, 2010)

*S*tart to play my Dingoo A-330 handheld game player 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Towards the final highest score.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 17, 2010)

*T*rying to think of something to type.
*U*hhh....oh wait I just did.


----------



## mark520 (Aug 17, 2010)

*V*ictorious, Dingoo(hk) will be.


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 17, 2010)

*W*hy the hell should we let this thread die, dudeonline?

*X*-actly who the hell died and left YOU in charge??


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Y*oshi approves this thread.
*Z*elda on the other hand does not.


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 18, 2010)

*A*ll that REALLY matter is that WE approve of it.

*B*uttheads who don't are welcome to leave.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 18, 2010)

*C*untstain, who are you to say who is and isn't welcome in this thread.

*D*ictators are not welcome here you fascist!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 18, 2010)

*E*veryone please !!! - can't we just get along with each other ??


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 19, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> *E*veryone please !!! - can't we just get along with each other ??


*F*uck no.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 19, 2010)

*G*oat meat for sale.


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 19, 2010)

*H*ey, TrolleyDave...you calling ME "cuntstain" you fuckwipe??

*I* don't fucking appreciate it, you scum!!


----------



## person66 (Aug 19, 2010)

*J*ohn is a name


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2010)

*K*evin is another name


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 19, 2010)

*L*iver can be a name as well, if you have shitty parents.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 20, 2010)

*M*elvin is one name I'm glad I never got called


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 20, 2010)

*N*IPPLES, can we please stop with the names.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 20, 2010)

*O*k then what'll we talk about now ??


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 20, 2010)

*P*oisonous explosive masturbating on every human.


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 20, 2010)

*Q*ueer idea, that!!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 20, 2010)

*R*obin Hood is the best legendary archer and warrior since 15th century ago.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 20, 2010)

*S*hut up. Let's go back to the tasteful subject of 





			
				ball2012003 said:
			
		

> Poisonous explosive masturbating on every human.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 20, 2010)

*T*hat sounds quite fun indeed.


----------



## Riley (Aug 20, 2010)

*U*nicorns eat babies.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 21, 2010)

*V*erily I say to thee Noah, gather all the animals, gather them in pairs and build an ark.  An ark so large that it can hold 2 of each species.  And verily I say unto thee Noah, collect the animals and lead them to the shelter of the boat in order that you may save them during the 40 days and 40 nights.  Keep them safe and protect.  Well, except for the unicorns.  Cos they're cunts.  Oh, and they babies.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 21, 2010)

*W*onder *w*hy *W*esker *w*ent *w*ondering *W*estward.


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 21, 2010)

*X*-citement, adventure, and really wild things!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 21, 2010)

*Y*ou sure about that, cos the advertisement I read said "Relaxing time on beach"?


----------



## person66 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Z* is the first letter of my last name


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 21, 2010)

*A*re you telling the truth or are you making it up?


----------



## naruses (Aug 22, 2010)

*B*ullshit, that problably is a lie


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 22, 2010)

*C*ould be his name is 'Zachary' or 'Zander'


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 22, 2010)

*D*unno mate, but until I see documentation I won't believe it!


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 23, 2010)

*E*veryone should be given the benefit of the doubt, the first time, but if it proves a lie, then never again should they get the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2010)

*F*riggin no! 3DS does away with Achievements System?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 23, 2010)

*G*et a grip sunshine, how can it "do away" with the achievements system when it didn't have them to begin with?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 23, 2010)

*H*ere I am the cutest one here and have nothing to add. How sad.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 23, 2010)

*I*f you say so guv!


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 23, 2010)

*J*ohncenafan427 is back in da house!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 23, 2010)

*K*eep banging on about why don't you.


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 24, 2010)

*L*et him...if that's what he wants.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2010)

*J*ust posting to say, TD's avatar is the best.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 25, 2010)

*N*oooo - Jetkun, it should've been 'M'


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 25, 2010)

*O*h my god!

someone doesn't know the rules of the game!


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 25, 2010)

*P*uh-leeze, the rules are easy...someone wasn't paying attention!!

*Q*uickly went to post something and didn't bother thinking about it first.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 25, 2010)

*R*eturning to GBAtemp to notice this topic.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2010)

*S*hit! Sorry, clicked on the link and it took me 2 pages early...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 25, 2010)

*T*hat's okay, as long as you don't do it again.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2010)

*U*sually, I would say "Thanks for the tip!" But since the letter was U and I couldn't think of anything more than 'ubiquitious', I have successfully confused myself.


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 26, 2010)

*V*erily, I say unto thee:  You have done well recently, JetKun!!


----------



## Riley (Aug 28, 2010)

*W*ar of the worlds.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 28, 2010)

*X*enophobic bastard wanting a war between the worlds before we've even met the occupiers!


----------



## toguro_max (Aug 28, 2010)

*Y*ahtzee should be used to resolve conflicts, instead of war.


----------



## xalphax (Aug 28, 2010)

*Z* is overused as a substitute letter for "S"


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 28, 2010)

*A*nd ... what's the problem with that ???


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 28, 2010)

*B*ack off, loser.
*C*heck out my awesome pecs.
*D*arn you all.


----------



## Riley (Aug 29, 2010)

*E*cstasy FTW


----------



## xalphax (Aug 29, 2010)

*F*ull Metal Jacket is one of my all time favorite movies.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 29, 2010)

*G*reat film that, although after the ride of the first half the second half doesn't shine as much as it should really.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 29, 2010)

*H*eard of that movie, never in my life.


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 29, 2010)

*I* loved "Good Morning Vietnam!"
*J*ust could not stop laughing.
*K*ept on laughing for hours
*L*ine that was the funniest in the whole movie:
"*M*ore dire need of a blowjob than any white man in history!"


----------



## xalphax (Aug 29, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> *H*eard of that movie, never in my life.


*
N*o way! Go watch it right now, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 29, 2010)

*O*MG I love Full Metal Jacket! It was such an awesome film.
"I don't know but I've been  told, Eskimo p***y is mighty cold"


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 30, 2010)

*P*ussy is mighty cold !! - Well that IS what you get when putting the cat out @ night


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 30, 2010)

*Q*uality American movies....


----------



## xalphax (Aug 30, 2010)

*R*ight you are!


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 2, 2010)

*S*urely, this thread cannot be allowed to die!!

*T*reat it with respect, folks, and keep posting to it!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 2, 2010)

*U*nless you're a '_Double Dealing P*** Balling A*** C***ping W***ing llittle C***_'

*V*ery good memory IMHO - remembering that little phrase from my school days


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 3, 2010)

*W*ow...the most creative name I ever got called (when I was a bill collector) was a "God***n co**suck**g moth**f*c***g, 2 bal**d b**ch!!"


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 4, 2010)

*X*-rays of my brain show it's smaller than Homer Simpson's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/1235/homersimpsonxray.jpg
*Y*es, I really feel dumb because I didn't understand what you said.


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Z*ombies could have understood what I said....


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 4, 2010)

*A*nd me !! - well I've figured out MOST of it
*B*ut although I THINK I know what 'bal**d' is, I didn't think it was a swear word
*C*an't think what 'God***n' is though
*D*amn it !!!
*E*ureka !!!!!
*F*igured it out just now - as I was typing


----------



## Livin in a box (Sep 4, 2010)

*G*ay people are, like, sooo annoying!

NOTE: I didn't mean what I said above, and if it offends you in any way then I did not mean it.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 5, 2010)

*G*oing to start a new G


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 5, 2010)

*I* don't know why .... 'Livin in a box' can always edit his post if it's too offencive


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 5, 2010)

*J*esus, CannonFoddr, you just broke your own rules and skipped H!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 5, 2010)

*K*alislin - No I didn't  - Jetkun did a double 'G'
*L*etting him have a chance to edit it to a 'H'


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 6, 2010)

*M*aybe so...but, still, no one did an H.


----------



## xalphax (Sep 6, 2010)

*H*ere is your H

*N*o, that was not right...


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 7, 2010)

*O*kay, then...at least we got the "H" in.


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 8, 2010)

*P*uh-leeeze, folks...get busy posting on this thread!!

*Q*uick, before it dies!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 8, 2010)

*R*eally ??
*S*od that
*T*hat's something I don't want to happen


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 8, 2010)

*U*gg, I don't feel like adding to this conversation.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 8, 2010)

*V*ulgar language gets us nowhere...

but...

*W*here the fuck would we be without it?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 9, 2010)

*X*actly


----------



## xalphax (Sep 9, 2010)

*Y*ou spelled exactly in a funny way


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 9, 2010)

*Z*actly - erm that's not right either ......


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

*A*t one point in time I will add something that follows the rest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This time still isn't it


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 9, 2010)

*B*ut when do you think that might be?

*C*an you give us an estimate?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

*D*ays to weeks after the GBAtemp apocalypse.


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 10, 2010)

*E*ven if the apocalypse doesn't happen for a year or more??


----------



## monkat (Sep 10, 2010)

*F*uck off, it'll happen when it happens


----------



## Paarish (Sep 10, 2010)

*G*ee... haven't done this in ages

*H*as anyone got any dynamite so we can destroy the NDS section. Maybe that'll keep them away?


----------



## monkat (Sep 10, 2010)

*I*neffective. Let's just turn the NDS section into a place where we post pictures of our genetalia for a month or so.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 10, 2010)

*J*ust to make things clear - NDS does NOT stand for Nipples,D**ks,Sl*ts


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 11, 2010)

*K*alisiin does not approve of this idea.


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 11, 2010)

*L*yrics from country songs could be posted there instead, it would have the same effect.


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 11, 2010)

*M*an, oh man...I had to cheat to do it, but I get to do post number 3000!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 11, 2010)

*N*oooo........ I wanted that


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 11, 2010)

*O*h stop your whining you big girls blouse!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 11, 2010)

*P*hew! That's close!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 11, 2010)

*R*eally?  What the hell are you doing?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 11, 2010)

*S*crewing in a lightbulb.... With the power on ???


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 12, 2010)

*T*rolleyDave skipped the letter "Q"

*Q*ueer, he is!! (there's the Q - now we go on to U as the next letter)

*U*nless, of course, TrolleyDave is just lazy or not paying attention!!


----------



## naruses (Sep 12, 2010)

*V*icious, isnt that


----------



## Ace (Sep 12, 2010)

*W*TFPOSTEDIT?!
*X*enochrony was a technique developed by:
*Y*o mama. Just kiddin, brah.
*Z*appa... Frank Zappa.
*A*wesome guitarist, he was.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2010)

*B*astard! One letter at a time! RAWRRRRRRRGGGAAAAAAAA


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 12, 2010)

*C*haz is most displeased with this turn of event.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 12, 2010)

*D*uh... I wouldn't of guessed


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 13, 2010)

*E*veryone should know by now you can post more than one letter in the same post!

*F*or chrissakes, this has come up often enough, the rules are clear that this is allowed!

*G*et a life!


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 15, 2010)

*H*ey...what's wrong with you people...get busy posting!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 15, 2010)

*I*'m on Nightshift & also had problems with my LAN connection recently, hence my lack of posting


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 16, 2010)

*J*ust what is everyone else's excuse??

*K*alisiin wants to know!


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 20, 2010)

*L*aggers, all of ya...it's been four days since anyone posted here, what's wrong with ya's??


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 20, 2010)

*M*ore posters required .......Pleeeaasseee !!!!


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 24, 2010)

*N*ot all at once, now, folks....


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 24, 2010)

*O*h no - seems like we're the only two left posting here


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 25, 2010)

*P*retty much...

*Q*uick, everyone, come post something!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 25, 2010)

*R*ight on it, I will get.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 26, 2010)

*S*ome1 else has finally posted - Huraah


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 26, 2010)

*T*hank God!!

*U*nless you happen to be an Athiest....

*V*ery well (sigh) if you ARE dyslexic, you may thank Dog!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 26, 2010)

*W*ell, as it turns out, I'm not an atheist.


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 30, 2010)

*X*-amples...that's what we ought to make of you guys who aren't posting!!


----------



## admotonic (Oct 1, 2010)

*Y*ou can stop worrying as I'm here to help


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 1, 2010)

*Z*oiks - more posts !!!!


----------



## lukecop80 (Oct 1, 2010)

*A*nd now to start the alphabet all over again


----------



## xalphax (Oct 1, 2010)

*B*y the way I tried to say

Id be there... waiting for


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 1, 2010)

*C*ouldn't finish the thought, xalphax?


----------



## xalphax (Oct 1, 2010)

*D*uh, everyone and his dog know that text by heart.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 2, 2010)

*E*xtreme makeover home edition is lame. how about "extreme makeover Temper edition?" Monkat could apply


----------



## admotonic (Oct 2, 2010)

*F*ml I've got a half marathon tomorrow


----------



## monkat (Oct 2, 2010)

*G*ynecological exams are like Christmas for me!

*H*umorously, I don't have a vagina.

..*.I* hope.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 2, 2010)

*J*oking around makes people think you might be funny.


----------



## admotonic (Oct 2, 2010)

*K*angaroos stole my baby


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 2, 2010)

*L*emmings do NOT walk of cliffs


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 2, 2010)

*M*eh, they RUN off cliffs.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 2, 2010)

*N*ot Normally though - it was Disney that did it


----------



## ehayes427 (Oct 2, 2010)

*O*h.

lemmings just suck.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 2, 2010)

*P*ies are delicious, unlike yo momma


----------



## ehayes427 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Q*uit complimenting pies.
pies are nasty.
except pot pies.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 3, 2010)

*R*oronoa Zoro is the best swordsman in the anime world!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 3, 2010)

*S*o what - He'll be no good against a Sniper


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 3, 2010)

*T*estosterone


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 4, 2010)

*U*hhhh, what does that have to do with anything?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 4, 2010)

*V*errily Unto I say - Tis not the comment that is misunderstood but the poster within


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 5, 2010)

*W*hy do i like reading the EOF so much?


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 5, 2010)

*X*-citement?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 5, 2010)

*Y*ou know it could be for....
*Z*oology ?? - there's a lot of furry creatures around


----------



## boof222 (Oct 5, 2010)

*A*t the moment, I don't care.


----------



## admotonic (Oct 5, 2010)

*B*ut why not?


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 6, 2010)

*C*ake makes you care more though.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 6, 2010)

*D*onuts are even better
*E*xtra benefit - donuts can be used to get rid of cops - just toss 'em out your window if you're being chased.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 6, 2010)

*F*- the grade i will probably get on my report card if nobody can convince me to start on my homework sometime soon.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 7, 2010)

*G*et cracking, then!!

*H*ell, do you want to end up in summer school??

*I* sure as hell wouldn't!

*J*ust sayin'...


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 8, 2010)

*K*inky is a word right?

*L*azy is a good way to describe me


----------



## ehayes427 (Oct 8, 2010)

*M*y god,
tempers gotta stop using more that one letter in their posts for this game.


----------



## boof222 (Oct 8, 2010)

*N*o they shouldn't, just look at the first post.
*O*wned.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 8, 2010)

*P*wned.

*Q*uit complaining John...nothing in the rules says you can't use more than one letter

*R*ules are posted in the first post, have a look at them sometime.


----------



## ehayes427 (Oct 9, 2010)

*s*till

*t*hat is still pretty annoying.
*u* see i'm doing it now too.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 9, 2010)

*V*ery drunk I be...What? in the wrong thread again? There should really be a road map for GBAtemp.


----------



## boof222 (Oct 9, 2010)

*W*ell then, why don't you make one?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 9, 2010)

boof222 said:
			
		

> *W*ell then, why don't you make one?



*X*cuse me....did you not notice how drunk I am? I would make a pretty shitty roadmap in the state I am in right now.


----------



## boof222 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Y*es i did notice, but still, it wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 9, 2010)

*Z*ombies might make a better map.


----------



## jeremy506 (Oct 9, 2010)

*A*ctually, everyone knows zombies are stupid.


----------



## ehayes427 (Oct 10, 2010)

*B*ecause vampires are better.
*C*ount 
*D*racula, not
*E*dward.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 10, 2010)

*F*uck Frankenstein!


----------



## Langin (Oct 10, 2010)

*G*od dammit


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 11, 2010)

*H*ahaha, WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW!?


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 12, 2010)

*I*nvisible.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 12, 2010)

*J*ust as I thought


----------



## person66 (Oct 13, 2010)

*K*londike bars make you invisible???


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 13, 2010)

*L*ike you didn't KNOW that??


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 13, 2010)

*M*y mom even knows that!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2010)

*N*o she doesn't


----------



## person66 (Oct 14, 2010)

*O* rly?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 14, 2010)

*P*arrots are pretty.


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 14, 2010)

*Q*uacking ducks rule.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 14, 2010)

Roaring ducks are better.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 14, 2010)

*S*omeone forgot to make the first letter bold...


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 14, 2010)

*T*rolleyDave was definately not the one who forgot to do that


----------



## xalphax (Oct 14, 2010)

*U*nless he ninja edited his post


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 14, 2010)

*V*owels are better than consonants.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 15, 2010)

*w*hy?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2010)

*X*atu sucks at being a pokemon, that's why.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 17, 2010)

*Y*ou're the one who stole all the capital letters from the temp aren't you.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2010)

*Z*ero capital letters is what I stole from temp.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 17, 2010)

*A*ha, so you're denying it are you?


----------



## Sephxus (Oct 17, 2010)

*B*efore judging him, consider the non-capital letters that were not stolen.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 17, 2010)

*C*onsider this: capital letters should not be stolen!!


----------



## Thoob (Oct 17, 2010)

*D*oesn't matter now. The capital letters are already gone.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 17, 2010)

*E*nd this capital letter conversation, NOW!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 17, 2010)

*F*uck you, you can't tell us what to do!


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 18, 2010)

*g*osh!! no need to be so angry at me


----------



## xalphax (Oct 18, 2010)

*H*ey, no four letter words in this thread!


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 19, 2010)

*I* have a vocabulary of 90% four-letter words!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 22, 2010)

*J*ust to let you l all know - I'm back from my Holiday


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 22, 2010)

*K*ewl...where'd ya go??


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 22, 2010)

*L*et's see - Mamaris/Turkey


----------



## naruses (Oct 23, 2010)

*M*e wants to go there!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 23, 2010)

*N*ot so fast - I haven't told you that the last 4 days of Holiday it did nothing but Rained


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 23, 2010)

*O*r you could flop on the floor screaming.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 23, 2010)

*P*ardon ???


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 23, 2010)

*Q*uit playing dumb.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 24, 2010)

*R*eally, now...who's playing dumb?


----------



## Sephxus (Oct 24, 2010)

*S*tupid, you are!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 24, 2010)

*T*hat's a not very nice thing to say


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 25, 2010)

*U*h...it's okay, CannonFoddr, he's a dick.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 25, 2010)

*V*agina, vagina, I wanna have sex with your vagina!

*W*hat time is it? VAGINA!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 26, 2010)

*X*-rated comment above


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 26, 2010)

*Y*ikes...I better cover my eyes, then!!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 26, 2010)

*Z*imbabwe is safe from all of this nonsense. Let's go there.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 27, 2010)

*A*frica's not the answer!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 27, 2010)

*B*ecause of the corrupt Zimbabwean president?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 27, 2010)

*C*ould be


----------



## Jasonese (Oct 27, 2010)

*D*ecided to join in on the game.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 27, 2010)

*E*rm, Nathan poopyhead likes this post.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 28, 2010)

*F*uck Nathan poopyhead!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 28, 2010)

*G*ood grief - who the HELL is  Nathan poopyhead


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2010)

*H*ow do you not know who Nathan poopyhead is, he's gonna be in the Guiness Book for having the highest total of Facebook likes in the world.


----------



## Jasonese (Oct 28, 2010)

*I*t isn't a very good record...sounds like a cry for attention.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 29, 2010)

*J*ust what I was thinking


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2010)

*K*now this... wait, what?


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 29, 2010)

*L*ike I said, fuck Nathan poopyhead...none of his "likes" are from me!!


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 1, 2010)

*M*an, what the fuck...why aren't people posting??


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 1, 2010)

*N*ot sure, maybe it's because The Cat Boy wasn't here.
*O*MG I stayed on topic!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 1, 2010)

*P*ossibly some of us have to work & don't get the time


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 1, 2010)

*Q*uestion: How did this get this big? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler



i mean the topic.


----------



## Jasonese (Nov 1, 2010)

*R*elatively simple, this was an interesting forum game.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 1, 2010)

*S*o your saying that this is fun?


----------



## Jasonese (Nov 1, 2010)

*T*hats not what I said, I said it was interesting. Had I found it fun, I'd have been posting here since I first joined the forum.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 1, 2010)

*U*nless your idea of fun is different from some1 elses that is
*V*ery big this topic ??? I don't think so - You should look @ the 'You are Banned Game'


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 1, 2010)

*X*-actly!


----------



## Jasonese (Nov 1, 2010)

*Y*a know there is a difference between fun and interesting.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 1, 2010)

*Z*oiks, you missed my very cleverly posted Y!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 1, 2010)

*A*ctually, ones like that don't count.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 1, 2010)

*B*ollocks matey, you're just jealous cos you can't do it!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 1, 2010)

*C*an't do it, no, but do I have a need to yet?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 1, 2010)

*D*oesn't everyone?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 2, 2010)

*E*veryone...I'm not so sure. Some, maybe.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 2, 2010)

*F*or some reason i think are you arguing or something like that?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 2, 2010)

*G*o on - you really think so ?


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 2, 2010)

*H*ell, who cares...America is going to hell today, and there's nothing I can do to stop it.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 2, 2010)

*I* don't know about that - personally I think the UK is going to hell


----------



## AoiAoiAoi (Nov 2, 2010)

*J*unior here is curious as to what the hell is this.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 2, 2010)

*K*nowledge is the key!


----------



## Jasonese (Nov 2, 2010)

*L*earn, you must learn!! Only then shall you gain knowledge!!


----------



## SFenton (Nov 3, 2010)

*M*an this thread is odd.


----------



## Jasonese (Nov 3, 2010)

*N*ot compared to the "You Are Banned" game. It's a year older than this.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 3, 2010)

*O*h! so that explains it... how about the sticky, sticky?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 3, 2010)

*P*ardon - I'm confused somewhat... SFenton said 'This thread is *Odd*' but Jasonese said 'it's a year older than this'


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 3, 2010)

*Q*uestion: does anyone know if it is yet possible to emulate GBA games on a DS using an Acekard?

*R*eally, I'd like to know!


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 3, 2010)

*S*omeone answer his question... i want to know too!


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Nov 3, 2010)

*T*rust me, you cant emulate gba games on acekard, unless you buy a slot 2 device like the 3 in 1 ez flash


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 3, 2010)

*U*nlikely; that's not emulation as it's using actual hardware.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 4, 2010)

*V*igorously agree with the above comment, I do.


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 4, 2010)

*W*ell, the reason I asked is I seem to remember someone being able to do it...with a Cyclo-DS card ONLY...and I wondered if anyone had yet figured out how to do it with an Acekard.

*X*-tremely interested in this, I am...even though I already HAVE a Supercard...not important...I'd like to emulate GBA on DS with the Acekard if I can.

*Y*es, I'm pretty adamant on this point, I really want to be able to use the Acekard for GBA emulation on my DS, because I HATE the way the Slot-2 devices stick out from the DS...I like smoothness.

*Z*oiks, I HAVE several GBA's at home, so GBA emulation with Supercard on the GBA is fine...but was wanting to know if I could do it...the way I want to do it...on the DS yet.

*A*nyone know if it can be done?

*B*ecause I am SURE I remember someone having been able to do it...almost a year ago...on a DS with only a specific brand of Slot-1 card, and I think it was the Cyclo, but I may be mistaken on the brand.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 5, 2010)

*C*an I ever find a reason to keep this topic on topic?
*D*on't think so


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 6, 2010)

*E*h, who cares?

*F*uck it...

*G*o with whatever is on your mind.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 6, 2010)

*H*uh ??
*I* Don't mind what you talk about
*J*ust as long as the game keeps going


----------



## AoiAoiAoi (Nov 7, 2010)

*Kill* Bill is awesoe.
*L.*


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 7, 2010)

*L*ike, that wasn't really a valid "L" sentence....


----------



## Arras (Nov 9, 2010)

*M*eh, who cares?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 10, 2010)

*N*o one, that's who.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 10, 2010)

*N*o one cares.
*O*nce you realize this, you can start living.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 10, 2010)

*P*lease keep an eye on the letters - We've had double 'L' and now Double 'N'


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 10, 2010)

*Q*uiet...we did NOT have double "L" 

*R*eally, the first person who posted it posted only the letter L that isn't a valid sentence.

*S*o, MY "L" posting pointed out the invalidity of the one which had preceded it.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 10, 2010)

*T*hat's true about the "L" thing...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 10, 2010)

*U*nless they meant to do LOL but forgot the rest


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 11, 2010)

*V*erily, I say unto thee: It is not the intentions, but the actions, that matter.


----------



## Jasonese (Nov 13, 2010)

*W*hat about like when you buy the wrong gift? It's the thought that counts then.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 13, 2010)

*X*ylophones are cool. What? You try to come up with something for 'X'?


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 13, 2010)

*Y*ou are BANNED!


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 13, 2010)

*Z*ebras cannot be banned, they are already striped. (read carefully for the pun)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 13, 2010)

*A*nd cheetahs are spotted well before hand


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 13, 2010)

*B*ut what about cows?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 13, 2010)

*C*ooking right now on the barbecue.


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 14, 2010)

*D*ang...you're cooking a whole cow on the barbecue right now??


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 14, 2010)

*E*ver heard the saying 'Good things come in small packages' - I would hate to have a Cow 'package'


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 15, 2010)

*F*uck, I couldn't even imagine having a cow 'package' since cows are female!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 15, 2010)

*G*ood grief - that's not the type of package I was thinking off - I was thinking more of a Cow PAT


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 16, 2010)

*H*a ha...okay, well, I guess you are British, you should know - and now you do - what 'package' in that context...means to Americans.

*I* guess there are a lot more differences between English and American...

*J*ust as an example, we say "wake me up" you guys say "knock me up."

"*K*nock me up" has a MUCH different meaning in American!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 16, 2010)

*L*et's get one thing clear... 'Knock me up' has the same meaning over here

*M*ust be really dependent on how dirty your mind is


----------



## exangel (Nov 16, 2010)

*N*ever under estimate a temper's dirty mind.
*O*n a scale of dirty to criminal,
*P*enis parades in public are pretty to ponder but in practice, 
*Q*ueer is what comes to mind.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 16, 2010)

*R*eally ??
*S*traight I am
*T*hat's 100% sure


----------



## exangel (Nov 16, 2010)

*U*sually, men say that until they find out
*V*aginas have teeth.




Spoiler: note



it's a haiku, too.  depending on how you pronounce "usually".


----------



## Jasonese (Nov 17, 2010)

*W*ow, that's something to remember there.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 17, 2010)

*X*ylophone. Yet again I'm stuck with X.
*Y*ou try to come up with something better, and with that I
*Z*oom away into the 2D world.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 17, 2010)

*A*nd why can't you find any other words beginning with 'X' ?
*B*est friend to find them is Google
*C*ould of used words like xanthareel, xenophobia, xerocopy or even xylorimba


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 17, 2010)

*D*ang, you could have even said "Xerox my butt, that's what I am going to do..."


----------



## sonknuck23 (Nov 17, 2010)

*E*veryone seems to be ragging on you for being stuck on X.


----------



## Jasonese (Nov 17, 2010)

*F*or great justice, leave the damn letter alone. It's not his fault that it's hard to make a word starting with it.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 18, 2010)

*G*ood God what have I done...
*H*ow did this happen?
*I*t wasn't my fault! Don't be hatin'!


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 19, 2010)

*J*ust relax...nobody's hatin' - we're just having a bit of fun with you.

*K*now what I mean?

*L*ike I said, we're just messin' with ya!


----------



## Jasonese (Nov 20, 2010)

*M*aybe we are, maybe we aren't.

*N*ot to imply anything, just sayin'.


----------



## monkat (Nov 20, 2010)

*O*h my god! You stole M!

*P*rick! I was gonna use my name!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 20, 2010)

*Q*uick! We must retrieve it!
*R*egardless, I need to stop this now.
*S*eriously, I need something else to do...


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 20, 2010)

*T*ickled, I am, at Monkat's use of the word "prick."

*U*gly, but funny.


----------



## Jasonese (Nov 21, 2010)

*V*ery unlikely that I am a prick Monkat, you were only too slow to catch M.


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 21, 2010)

*W*ell it was still funny!

*X*erox your butt, why don't you, if you don't agree that it was funny.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 21, 2010)

*Y*ou know - all this talk of Pricks & Butts..........


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 22, 2010)

*Z*eh Germans are coming because of it!

*A*llies join me in the struggle!


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 22, 2010)

Battle me to death Catman


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 22, 2010)

*D*amn, its too freaking cold.


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 22, 2010)

"*C*" got skipped.  XamusAce...you have to do a whole other SENTENCE starting with C for it to count.

*E*veryone needs to pay better attention to what letter we are on...since D was done, and I'm doing E, we're back on track.

*F*uck, folks, how hard is it to follow the correct order??

*G*oddamn it.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 22, 2010)

*H*uh - Have I missed something here

*I* see - yep 'C' DID get skipped

*J*ust need either Xamus ace or Gundam Eclipse to edit their post to inculde it


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 23, 2010)

*K*alisiin was the one who discovered the missing C.

*L*ike that, Monkat...was that how you were gonna use the "M?"  It's available now.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 23, 2010)

*M*issed his chance now.


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 24, 2010)

*N*ow he's gonna call YOU a prick.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 24, 2010)

*O*h really now?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 24, 2010)

*P*assed the 'P' letter now - so he can't use THAT


----------



## jbm715 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Q*uestion! I forgot what it was...


----------



## Jasonese (Nov 25, 2010)

*R*eally now...did you have a brain fart or something?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 25, 2010)

*S*omething definitely smells round here

*T*hat's for sure


----------



## person66 (Nov 25, 2010)

*U*nderpants?


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Nov 25, 2010)

*V*ery likely buddy.


----------



## Jasonese (Nov 25, 2010)

*W*hy are you smelling underpants? (hooray for being evil and sticking someone with X)


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Nov 25, 2010)

*X*ev Bellringer was wearing them. (Damn I'm such a Sci-Fi geek.)

*Y* you ask?


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 25, 2010)

*Z*oiks, Scoob...it's the dreaded smelly underpants!!


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 25, 2010)

*A*h, finally I got A 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 today is a good day to be The Cat Boy


----------



## Sausage Head (Nov 25, 2010)

*B*e sure to watch out for the dogs


----------



## Unfortune (Nov 26, 2010)

Jivel1 said:
			
		

> *B*e sure to watch out for the dogs



*C*an't, too busy taking care of the trolls in trollville.


----------



## Sausage Head (Nov 26, 2010)

*D*amn... haven't thought of that.


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 28, 2010)

*E*gads, there is nothing my dogs would love more than to kill a cat...sorry!

*F*antasies are what they are, and my dogs have theirs.

*G*ood for the cats that I'm around to prevent my dogs from fulfilling their dreams.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 28, 2010)

*H*ere I am stock still thinking of some random thing
*I* know
*J*ust more junk to post


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 28, 2010)

*K*akorrhaphiophobia 
*L*et's see - Nope... No fear of failing to find something for 'K'


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 28, 2010)

*M*ore we need more!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 29, 2010)

*N*o kidding
*O*h - hang on do you mean more 'K'
*P*erhaps you do - or Perhaps you don't
*Q*uadragenarian - just found out this applies to me


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 29, 2010)

*R*eally, CannonFoddr...next year, "quadragenarian" will fit me, too.

*S*o much for staying young...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 29, 2010)

*T*hey say 'you're only as old as the Woman you feel'


----------



## Sausage Head (Nov 29, 2010)

*U* r getting random here!


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 30, 2010)

*V*ery old...that is how I FEEL.

*W*ell, let's just say life hasn't been very kind to me...nor am I being kind to the next poster...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 30, 2010)

*X*erostomia - that's what I'm suffiing with @ the moment
*Y*ou know I really should stop eating Twiglets


----------



## alphenor (Dec 1, 2010)

*Z*ippers aren't good for me...I frequently forgot to close it when from the comfort room...
*A*nyway, why do I feel that I saved this thread from ending??


----------



## Jasonese (Dec 1, 2010)

*B*ut you didn't. This thread, though popular, isn't active 24/7.

'*C*ourse there'll be a period where there will be no posts for up to a day.


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 1, 2010)

*D*on't say that - it hasn't happened in a while!!

*E*veryone just keep posting!!


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 3, 2010)

*F*uck, people....why aren't you all posting??

*G*et busy, dammit!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 3, 2010)

*H*ey don't be so impatient

*I* can't be here 24/7 you know

*J*ust because you might be able to


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 4, 2010)

*K*ickin'...someone else finally posted!!


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 4, 2010)

*L*et's see...
*M*y first post in this thread is this one!
*N*ever before have I posted in this thread.
*O*h, but I guess everyone has to have a starting point.
*P*erhaps not though?


----------



## Renegade Zero (Dec 4, 2010)

*Q*uestion.
*R*oses are red, violets are blue
*S*o what?
*T*o hell with you!


----------



## Riley (Dec 5, 2010)

*U*nderpass is a great map.

COD FTW


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 5, 2010)

*V*ery wrong indeed

*W*hy's you put '*C*'OD in after '*U*'


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 5, 2010)

*X*-ample of someone not following the rules.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 5, 2010)

*Y* am i posting on this thread when i have HW???


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 6, 2010)

*Z*ebras - are they white animals with black stripes...or black animals with white stripes?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 6, 2010)

*A*h... Neither - you are just colour blind


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 6, 2010)

*B*lind completely, in fact.
*C*an you see how many fingers i'm holding up?
*D*'Oh, of course you can't you're blind....


----------



## Jasonese (Dec 6, 2010)

*E*ight! Wait you weren't talking to me.

*F*orget I said that then.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 6, 2010)

*G*od = ME!
*H*ow could anyone believe that?
*I*f i were God we'd have a 5 day weekend, free donuts and piracy wouldn't be illegal.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 6, 2010)

*J*oking I hope - I'd prefer a 7-day weekend, no work (shift or otherwise) but still get paid what I do now (without taxes)


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 10, 2010)

*K*alisiin is not going to let this thread die...are you?

*L*et's go, people!!

*M*ove it, move it, move it, move it!!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Dec 10, 2010)

*N*ot going to help you bump.

*O*h wait...

*P*ah...

*Q*uite a fail.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 10, 2010)

*R*iiiight, well this will probably be my last post in this thread.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 10, 2010)

*S*o much for you; it won't be mine.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 10, 2010)

*T*o post again, or not to post again, that is the question.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 10, 2010)

*U*ntil you make up your mind - I will post


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 10, 2010)

*V*'ine zen, i vill never post again.


----------



## naruses (Dec 10, 2010)

*W*hy!? Are you gonna stop playing such an awesome game!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 10, 2010)

*X*ylophones are the only things I use to play games.


----------



## Paarish (Dec 10, 2010)

*z*OMG u lied about it being your last post in this thread!!!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 10, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> *z*OMG u lied about it being your last post in this thread!!!


*A*h whatever, boredom tends to make me do crazy things.


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 11, 2010)

*B*ut that doesn't mean you should go back on your word 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*C*ould't really think of anything else to say for "B"

*D*on't take what i said seriously.


----------



## xatratx (Dec 11, 2010)

*E*ggs come in lots of colors.



Spoiler



Here is a mycokerewards.com cap code: 'TRHL MRHV ARLN'


----------



## Narayan (Dec 11, 2010)

*F*inally i can post in this thread!


----------



## Jasonese (Dec 11, 2010)

*G*ee...it sure is boring around here.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 11, 2010)

Jasonese said:
			
		

> *G*ee...it sure is boring around here.


*H*ow do you figure?


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 11, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Jasonese said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I* personally don't find it boring around here.
*J*ust can't transfer my feelings to you though.
*K*idding! Of course I can! *sends my feelings to Jasonese*


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 11, 2010)

*L*ol what the hell?


----------



## Jasonese (Dec 11, 2010)

*M*an that's wrong on so many levels...

*N*ote: Jasonese does not know what these "feelings" are.


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 11, 2010)

*O* RLY?
*P*ardon me, but perhaps you weren't mentally prepared for the transfer of feelings...
*Q*uite tragic I must say...


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 11, 2010)

I am Ready to fight Superslug


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 11, 2010)

*T*ruthfully
*U*nrelated
*V*igilante.

*W*hy can't I find the answer to this Algebra problem? Oh I get it!
*X* = 3!
*Y*es, it's right!


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 11, 2010)

*Z*zzzz...

*A*h, your done talking~

*B*out time aswell.

*C*an't stand all this random talk.

*D*idn't know you liked one piece.

*E*veryone should try watching it.


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 11, 2010)

*F*uck...the last time thru...someone forgot to do "Y" - right after the "xylophone" post.

*Y*ou people gotta quit doing that and making me have to make up for missed letters (this makes up for the missed "Y")

*G*ood...now that we are back on track, the next letter is "H" people.


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 11, 2010)

*H*uh? who told you to make up for the missed letters?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 11, 2010)

*I*'m glad Kalisiin noticed; I was going to have to sort it out otherwise.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 11, 2010)

*J*ust take care when posting -We do want letter to follow


----------



## BloodyFlame (Dec 11, 2010)

*K*k


----------



## plasma (Dec 11, 2010)

*L*ovin the Beyblade Game


----------



## Jasonese (Dec 12, 2010)

*M*any people may think that, though I am not one of those people. I have not and will not try it. Why?

*N*o reason. Just don't feel the need to.


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 13, 2010)

*O*nly care for the older old-school games, myself.

*P*lease, in my most humble of opinions, the new games SUCK compared to the good old classics.

*Q*uite literally, the only exception to the above is continuations of series that are rooted back in the eighties, like DragonQuest.

*R*eally...and even then, only if those continuations capture the feel of the older games on which they are based.

*S*o, Dragonquest and it's "sequels" are good...but Final Fantasy, for example, stinks.

*T*he problem with Final Fantasy is that it has not retained the same style of play...and the same feel - as the older ones did.

*U*gly, are some sequels of some games, they have completely ruined them - like, for example, the re-inventions of Metroid...only the original Metroid was good.

*V*erily, I say the same thing about the modern re-incarnations of "Zelda" - they do not measure up.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wat is this thread about?


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 13, 2010)

*X*-rated posts of course.
*Y* do u ask?

*Z*eldas are great! Even the new ones(that aren't on DS)!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 13, 2010)

*A*nd I have to disagree there
*B*ecause I quite like the Zelda DS games
*C*an't say I enjoyed 'Spirit Tracks' as much as the previous one though


----------



## Jasonese (Dec 13, 2010)

*D*espite loving the Zelda DS games, I can definitely say they were no where near as good as the console ones.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 14, 2010)

Err, still don't know what is this about?


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 14, 2010)

*F*orget what I said before.
*G*reat were the DS Zelda games,
*H*owever, they
*J*ust weren't the excellent quality I had come to expect from Zelda.

EDIT:
*I* forgot "I!" O_O


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 14, 2010)

KK ????
LOL?! What is this thread about?


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 14, 2010)

*M*y my, are you still asking that?
*N*othing truly important, really.
*O*h, unless you really do think of what's said here as important.
*P*erhaps now is the time for this thread to gain some importance!


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 14, 2010)

*Q*uality is something I find important in games

*R*eally

*S*omething that seems to be lacking in most modern video games is that quality.

*T*otally agree on the Zelda thing, that the console games were WAY BETTER than the DS ones.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 14, 2010)

*U*seless Moderator that's called
*V*ulpes Abnocto
*W*hat he done to my post title - he should be ashamed about
*X*-ter-min-ate him please


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 14, 2010)

*Y*ou have to pay me first
*Z*ebras can't be killed for free, oh ,wait he's:
*A* wolf! Maybe i wont bother then


----------



## Jasonese (Dec 14, 2010)

*B*uy me something. Maybe then I'll consider paying you. 

*C*an't trust anyone anymore. Always with these random costs.

*D*on't get me wrong, people can still be trustworthy.

*E*verything just seems to have this bullshit price on it.


----------



## mathyuowns (Dec 14, 2010)

Fudge

*Posts merged*

ok i lose


----------



## Frogman (Dec 15, 2010)

mathyuowns said:
			
		

> Fudge
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ok i lose


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 15, 2010)

^can someone plz ban this guy?^

EDIT: OT: *G*rab a doughnut instead of fudge.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 15, 2010)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> ^can someone plz ban this guy?^
> 
> EDIT: OT: *G*rab a doughnut instead of fudge.


*H*e was banned but then wasn't; don't know what happened there.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 16, 2010)

its because he was suspend.
Jerk have been spaming empty post.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 16, 2010)

*K* is the next letter, but actually when someone is suspended they aren't put in the Banned group. For some reason the temporary suspensions aren't even put in the Suspended group, which makes it kind of pointless.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 16, 2010)

*L*et get this right
*M*ember get suspended but
*N*ot put onto the Banned List
*O*r even on the 'suspend' list
*P*ointless having them then


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 16, 2010)

*Q*ueer, if you ask me.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 16, 2010)

*R*eally ??
*S*tupid that it may seem
*T*here must be a reason for it not working properly
*U*nless there's a bug in the system that is


----------



## Sausage Head (Dec 16, 2010)

*V*id or it didn't happen


----------



## Jasonese (Dec 16, 2010)

*W*hat for? It's not like it happens very often.


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 17, 2010)

*X*-actly, Cannon, if there's a bug in the system, then that is the reason.


----------



## Riley (Dec 17, 2010)

*Y*O GIVE ME YOUR MONEY BITCH


----------



## BloodyFlame (Dec 18, 2010)

*Z*it is a random word.


----------



## AoiAoiAoi (Dec 18, 2010)

*A* new challenger appears!


----------



## Renegade Zero (Dec 18, 2010)

*B*ut this is not Street Fighter!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Dec 20, 2010)

*C*ritical Hit!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 20, 2010)

*D*unno what that last post was about although....
*E*veryone know these things can be totally Random


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 20, 2010)

*F*uck, who cares...just post what ya feel like posting...as long as it follows the correct order.


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 20, 2010)

*G*um...I am chewing that now...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 20, 2010)

*H*ungry are you ??
*I* don't know
*J*ust can't wait 'til dinner time - can you ??


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 20, 2010)

*K*orrect!...er...Correct!
*L*et me tell you.
*M*y gum really helps curb that desire to snack like nothing else!
*N*othing I say!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Dec 21, 2010)

*O*h really, what flavor is it?
*P*lease tell me!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 21, 2010)

*Q*uiet there up the back !
*R*eally I mean it !
*S*top chewing gum in class !
*T*hat's it - go to the Headmaster !
*U*nusually - that's all I can remember hearing when I was at school


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 21, 2010)

*V*ery funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*W*onderful that I never hear that since I do school at home! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*X*cept a few times where I got in trouble for leaving my gum on top of my desk because I wanted to resume chewing it at a later time.

*Y* do you want to know
*Z*ee flavor of my gum?
"*A*rctic Chill" is zee flavor.


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 21, 2010)

*B*itchin'!!


----------



## Renegade Zero (Dec 21, 2010)

*C*rying and moaning
*D*umb things people do these days...


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 22, 2010)

*E*verybody does dumb things anymore.

*F*ucktards, all of 'em!


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 22, 2010)

*G*spot... I find it everytime


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 23, 2010)

*H*orny, are ye?


----------



## person66 (Dec 23, 2010)

*I* don't know why, but I don't like this thread


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 23, 2010)

*J*ust because you don't - doesn't mean other don't as well


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 25, 2010)

*K*alisiin likes this thread.


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 25, 2010)

*L*OL
*M*e too.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 26, 2010)

*N*ow I know it's a little late  
*O*r early depending on your point of view
*P*lease may I wish everyone A Merry Xmas & A Happy New Year


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 26, 2010)

*Q*uite readily accepted and returned.

*R*eally, now, I wish we would not get as much snow as they say we are going to get...

*T*hey say 6 to 10 inches.

*U*gly, that would be.

*V*erily, I say...I hate snow!!

*W*inter sucks.


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Z*now iz vondervul vor at leazt a time, but vonce it comez in many inchez...*shakes head slowly in disdain*

...

*A*vatar...I just changed mine.


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 27, 2010)

*X*anax...I need it!!

*Y*ou skipped both X and Y!!

*B*et you skipped them on purpose because they are difficult.

*C*lue...get one, follow the correct alphabetical order or don't post!

*D*amn it, now we are back on track the next correct letter is E.


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 27, 2010)

*E*ntertaining...


----------



## FIX94 (Dec 27, 2010)

*F**ck this is my first post here, but this

*G*ame is simply amazing, it's funny

*H*ow these 223 pages are filled and

*I* hope this game will never end


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 28, 2010)

*Job* well done guys !
*Keep* it coming guys!


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 28, 2010)

*L*eave
*M*e
*N*ow,
*O*kay?

*P*erhaps
*Q*ueers
*R*emember
*S*omething
*T*hat
*U*nveiled
*V*ery
*W*earily?


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 29, 2010)

*X*anax!!!  I need Xanax!!

*Y*ou are supposed to do WHOLE SENTENCES, ineap09...not just one word of a sentence on each line!!

*Z*owie, it's like NO-ONE reads the freaking rules!!


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 29, 2010)

*A*ww...but I like doing one word per line!


----------



## FIX94 (Dec 30, 2010)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> *A*ww...but I like doing one word per line!


*B*ut you have read the official 'Alphabet Game' rules,
*C*orrect? Then you schould know it


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 30, 2010)

*D*uh....
*E*veryone should read the rules before posting
*F*or F**k sake
*G*o on - read them 
*H*ow will you know how to play if you don't


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 1, 2011)

*I* have no idea what people are thinking.

*J*ust read the rules.

*K*nowing the rules will help make you a better player.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 1, 2011)

*L*OL - 'a better player'
*M*ay I wish everyone a Happy New Year
*N*ow I know I already gave a pre- happy new year earlier
*O*nly I thought it'll be best just to repeat it
*P*lease don't complain
*Q*uite why I'm doing this
*R*eally I don't know why
*S*enile ?
*T*hat's for you to decide
*U*nless you happen to be older than me


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 2, 2011)

*V*ery much older than you, am I...I suspect.

*W*hile I do not know how old you are, I am turning the big four - oh this year.

*X*-amined your birth certificate, I have not.

*Y*et, I believe I am still older than you.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 2, 2011)

*Z*zzzz - Opps dozed off
*A*nyway - nope you're not...
*B*efore you ask - I was born 1967
*C*alculate that out & you'll see
*D*aa Daaa - I'm 43


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 2, 2011)

*E*hhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*F*orgot where I was going
*G*reat, now where am I?


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 3, 2011)

*H*ow would I know?
*I*t's not like I'm here too...wait...wat?


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 3, 2011)

*J*umpin' Jiminy Cricket, CannonFoddr!!

*K*alisiin's younger than you are??

*L*ose the illusion that I am the oldest person here, I must.

*M*aybe I am the second-oldest person here.

*N*ow, you all must admit that gamers my age and Cannon's age are rare.

*O*nly a very small percentage of avid gamers are our age.

*P*ractically non-existent...or all "in the closet" we are!

*Q*uite a dilemma, actually.

*R*eally makes it difficult for folks our age to find common interests.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2011)

*S*urely when will this thread end.
*T*ry not posting here???


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 3, 2011)

*U*mmmmm? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*V*ery point, but
*W*hy wouldn't I want to keep this thread alive?


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 3, 2011)

*X*actly!
*Y* would you want this thread to end?
*Z*omg its so awesome


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 4, 2011)

*A*nd heeeeere we go!!

*B*ack to the beginning, again!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 4, 2011)

*C*an't you come up with anything more original ??

*D*on't think it's that hard to do

*E*veryone else seems to manage it


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 4, 2011)

*F*or sure mate

*G*'day G'day

*H*hows ya goin' what d'ya know, well strike a light

*I*snt it great to be an aussie

*J*ust say g'day g'day g'day and you'll be right


PS. Mixed up the lines abit for the thread ;o


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 5, 2011)

*K*rabby...that is what CannonFoddr is.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 5, 2011)

*L*et's not go there
*M*any people may think I was actually commenting


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 6, 2011)

*N*ot me.

*O*n the other hand, I'm not actually upset, either.


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 9, 2011)

*P*lease post more folks!

*Q*uite unacceptable, this lack of posting is!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 9, 2011)

*R*eally ??
*S*orry about that - been a little bit busy in Work
*T*hat's also including some 'graphical modification' work elsewhere on GBATemp thread


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 11, 2011)

*U*nless you're just making excuses...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 11, 2011)

*V*ery happy today I am
*W*ell anyone would be if they've just got their LE DSTwo
*X*actly what I expected it to be
*Y*et - the thing is - I've already GOT a DSTwo


----------



## Renegade Zero (Jan 11, 2011)

*Z*ero chance of me getting a LE DSTwo
*A*gain, there is no chance
*B*ecause I also got a DSTwo!


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 11, 2011)

*C*urious, why
*D*id you get that?


----------



## Renegade Zero (Jan 11, 2011)

*E*rm...
*F**ck! I only remember people saying its a
*G*ood flashcart
*H*eck, it's actually the best


----------



## .Chris (Jan 12, 2011)

*I* Saw What You Did There.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 12, 2011)

*J*ump! just jump, don't ask.
*K*nowing why won't do you any good.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 12, 2011)

*L*et's see - Why'd I buy another DSTwo
*M*aybe because it's one of the best cards there is
*N*o that's not the only reason
*O*h maybe it's because I think the one in my DSLite is going wrong
*P*erhaps ?? as it seems to keep locking up
*Q*uite why it's doing it I don't know
*R*eally I don't
*S*illy think is it doing it on the health screen
*T*hat eliminate the SDcard then


----------



## Evo.lve (Jan 12, 2011)

*U*nless you screwed something up
*V*ery unlikely
*W*ith the right expertise
*X*actly like you've got
*Y*es you do, you gots
*Z*e skills


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 12, 2011)

*A*cekard still works great for me...

*B*est thing I ever bought for my DS.

*C*urious why anyone would get any other card.

*D*ingoos are awesome, though...they don't use flashcards, just SD cards.

*E*veryone with a DSTwo...is it backwards-compatible with other DS games?


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 12, 2011)

*E*nding this thread it will never.
*F*uck yea! Yoda style response!
*G*ood luck with the Supercard2


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 12, 2011)

*H*onestly, I got my Tempcard because of the branding and exclusivity, as well as the fact it's a good card.
*I* haven't used it very much yet.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 12, 2011)

*J*ust to point something out - there's a double 'E'


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 12, 2011)

*K*inda like tree


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 12, 2011)

*L*ove trees


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 12, 2011)

*M*aple ?
*N*utmeg ?
*O*range ?
*P*erhaps you can enlighten us to your favorite


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 12, 2011)

*Q*uince is my favourite
*R*yal Red Grapes I enjoy too


----------



## Renegade Zero (Jan 12, 2011)

*S*trawberries &
*T*angerines are nice but I'm
*U*ndecided on which is my favourite


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 12, 2011)

*V*erily...you're doing it wrong.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 12, 2011)

*W*hat are you talking about?


----------



## monkat (Jan 12, 2011)

*X*ylophones are my favorite!

*Y*ours too?!

*Z*ebra!!!!!


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 12, 2011)

*A*wmagod monkat!
*B*etter luck next time
*C*uz that was a fail ;p


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 13, 2011)

*D*are I put another reply on this thread?
*E*nter...ineap09!
*F*orget it.
*G*oing home now...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 13, 2011)

*H*uh ??


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 13, 2011)

*I*'d rather have the double "E" last time around, like we did, instead of having "E" - or any other letter - skipped altogether!

*J*ust sayin'!


----------



## KazoWAR (Jan 14, 2011)

*K*iller Instinct is my favorite fighting game.


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 19, 2011)

*L*azy, everybody is, for not posting!!


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 19, 2011)

*M*aybe you should post more often!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 19, 2011)

*N*o !! - YOU should post more often
*O*r me for that matter
*P*erhaps we should advertise ?


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 19, 2011)

*Q*uality posts are more important than quantity of posts.

*R*eally, though, four days without a post was just not acceptable.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 19, 2011)

*S*orry about that
*T*here's been a bit of a Who-Haa over Filetrip
*U*nless you know any better
*V*ery few of my submitted 'DSTwo plugin' files exist now
*W*iki page also had to be updated with new links
*X*changing 'filetrip' for 'mediafire' to host them now
*Y*es it is a struggle
*Z*ero chance of moving ALL files though
*A* few files have gone for good
*B*ut I THINK I've nearly done all
*C*ounted 129 plugins links... ~126 done
*D*on't know how long the other plugins will stay
*E*veryone else who submitted plugin MAY lose theirs
*F*or safety sake - I 'Moved' those as well


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 20, 2011)

*G*oodness gracious great balls of fire!!


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 20, 2011)

*H*oly cow CannonFoddr!

*I*nteresting developments you've mentioned there!

*J*ust horrible to have completely lost some of your files!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 20, 2011)

*K*amikaze files I guess

*L*osing files like that can be a pain

*M*ind you I may not be the only one

*N*umerous Plugin files are on filetrip

*O*rdinary Voluteers are clearing out 'Clutter'

*P*lugin files are apparently considered 'Clutter'


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Q*uite sad that that happened.

*R*eally hope everything worked out in the end despite the losses.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 21, 2011)

*S*o let's hope other peoples plugins slip through the 'cleanup'

*T*hankfully other people had some copies stored elsewhere

*U*seful that was

*V*ery VERY thankful towards ron957

*W*ithout him I would've been totally screwed


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 22, 2011)

*X*enomorph, I am.
*Y*ou know it's actually ron975, don't you?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 22, 2011)

*Z*zzzz - Uh sorry - yep that's what I mean (dam night shift)

*A*nyway - weird thing is my plugin files have reappeared on Filetrip

*B*ut I'm not holding any hope that they will stay there

*C*ould disappear again any time now


----------



## BloodyFlame (Jan 23, 2011)

*D*amn, I can't think of anything.


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 23, 2011)

*E*mpty, is that what your brain is now?


----------



## BloodyFlame (Jan 23, 2011)

*F*uck if I know.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 23, 2011)

*G*ee this is fun


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 23, 2011)

*H*owever it can sometimes be quite hard

*I*'m always trying to think of things to say

*J*ust now - I'm stumped to what I could use for 'K'

*K*...K...K...??	Koala Bear's are not really Bears


----------



## Sausage Head (Jan 23, 2011)

*L*ol ^ racism


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 24, 2011)

*M*ust've had a blank moment just then - did realise why I was called racist

*N*ow I know

*O*h dear - should really edit that


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 24, 2011)

*P*erhaps we should begin to discuss the price of tea in Vietnam?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 24, 2011)

*Q*uadrant 1 has been captured by.......pokenoobs...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 24, 2011)

*R*eally ???

*S*urely not !!!

*T*hat's a shame

*U*nless we stop them

*V*ictorious they will be


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 28, 2011)

*W*ell, folks, I am back....

*X*-ceedingly nasty case of pneumonia, I have had

*Y*ou would not believe how sick I have been...just got out of the hospital yesterday

*Z*e fever was at 103-plus for better than a week.

*A* hospital stay of three days was required.

*B*een on antibiotics now and sucking oxygen thru a tube is no fun, believe me!

*C*ould not seem to avoid catching someone else's putrid, disgusting awful germs.

*D*amn it has been a bad week!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 29, 2011)

*E*veryone - I hope - are glad you're back

*F*orgive me though - didn't know you were sick

*G*lad you're feeling better

*H*ope you don't have a relapse

*I*'ve had tonsillitis

*J*ust agony that was - so can understand how you'd felt


----------



## .Chris (Jan 29, 2011)

*K* idding. No, really.


----------



## Arras (Jan 29, 2011)

*L*emurs are awesome.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 29, 2011)

Memebase has memes.


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 30, 2011)

*N*o!!!  Really???

*O*h, by the way, gameboy 13...how did you get to become GBATemp's official gay fox?

*P*lease tell, because I'd like to become GBATemp's official trans dog bitch.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 2, 2011)

*Q*ue?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 2, 2011)

*R*eally ??

*S*orry - have to be honest... can't really understand you


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 2, 2011)

*T*eehee a whole of training
*U* jelly?


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 2, 2011)

*V*ery NOT FUNNY, your new avatar is, Cannon, seeing as how I just got out of the hospital...

*W*here they took a special joy in jabbing me with all kinds of needles.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 2, 2011)

*X* marked the spot surely ???

*Y*ou know - I didn't know about the needles, wouldn't of done that otherwise


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 2, 2011)

*Z*ombie. ñeccesary.


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 3, 2011)

*A*hhh, it's ok, Cannon...the people giving me the shots were the pricks!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 3, 2011)

*B*ig pricks I guess then

*C*an't think why though

*D*idn't they know how to use a needle


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 3, 2011)

e


----------



## R4Liam (Feb 3, 2011)

For some reason i can't think of any better word for this letter right now


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 3, 2011)

*G*o and read the first post -sausagehead

*H*ow the hell 

*I*s '' e '' a sentence

*J*ust can't see how


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 3, 2011)

*K*ome on. I just suck at this game.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 3, 2011)

*L*ol


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 3, 2011)

*M*aybe yes or Maybe No

*N*ot everyone gets it first time


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 4, 2011)

*O*h, well...if you suck maybe you shouldn't play for real.

*P*ractice first, get good, then come back.

*Q*uality posts are wanted here.


----------



## kiafazool (Feb 6, 2011)

*R*afael Nadal and *R*oger Federrer *R*ock


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 6, 2011)

*S*o who the hell are they?


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Feb 6, 2011)

*T*hink harder


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 7, 2011)

*U*gh, who cares who they are, anyway??

*V*ery much is how much I don't care...

*W*ell, as long as the question isn't on the Jeopardy Online Test which I am taking tomorrow night...wish me luck!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 7, 2011)

*X*erophthalmia.... 

*Y*ou don't suffer from THAT i hope


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 7, 2011)

*Z*ac the Crack was my nickname

*A*aaaaa I get it now..

*B*ooo I dont like them anymore


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 8, 2011)

*C*ramming for my test tonight, I am.

*D*ang, will have to let you all know if I passed and if I will be on the show...and when.

*E*xtra bucks, I hope to win on Jeopardy...I need them to pay my fucking hospital bill!!


----------



## alphenor (Feb 8, 2011)

*F*inish this once and for all.


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 9, 2011)

*G*oddam it, no!

*H*ere, we are having fun.

*I*diots like you who can't handle that want us to close this thread.

*J*ust know this....

*K*alisiin will NEVER let this thread die!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 9, 2011)

*L*oser's - the whole bunch of them

*M*ust we have such idiots here ??

*N*ot that I call everyone a Loser

*O*nly those I think that deserve it


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 9, 2011)

*P*rotoKun7 is certainly not unintelligent.


----------



## monkat (Feb 9, 2011)

*Q*uassel says that everyone in the IRC is stupid.
*R*est assured, I agree.

*S*till, I find this lot
*T*o be the dumbest of all.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 9, 2011)

*U*nfortunately, you formatted your post incorrectly; you started a new line mid-sentence.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 9, 2011)

*V*e have vays of making you correct your grammar.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## alphenor (Feb 10, 2011)

*X*-ray me and you'll see that I'm just making this thread interesting.
*Y*ou become pointless when your sentences doesn't match with the others'.
"*Z*oom in" your dictionary TrolleyDave so that you'll know what words to use


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 10, 2011)

*A*nd why are you now against Sony, Gay Little Cat Boy?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 10, 2011)

*B*loody hell - is THAT what it is ??

*C*ouldn't tell from the signature

*D*id think it was a Condom packet at first


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 11, 2011)

*E*eeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwww!!

*F*amous words of Ernest P. Worrel describe your last sentence, Cannon...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 11, 2011)

"*G*osh, Not again"

"*H*ow 'bout a bumper sandwich, Boogerlips? "

"*I* never knew when to quit. Just ask my fourth grade teacher. "

*J*ust for everyone else to know - those are other quotes


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 11, 2011)

*K*ill John Lennon!  Kill John Lennon!
*L*ooks like I'll have to stop reading The Catcher In The Rye!


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 12, 2011)

*M*ay be a few other books you also shouldn't read, Dave!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 12, 2011)

*N*ot know what you mean do I! /Yoda impression


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 13, 2011)

*O*ohhhh, size matters not...judge me by my size, do you, hmmm? (Better Yoda impression)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 13, 2011)

*P*ardon ??

*Q*uite a Yoda buff arn't you

*R*eally you are


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 13, 2011)

*S*hit.. I havent played
*T*his game in a while


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 14, 2011)

*U*nless you're getting forgetful in your old age

*V*ery easy to forget posts if you are


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 14, 2011)

*W*ell, that's easy for you to say!


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 16, 2011)

*X*-actly WHY does everyone shy away from the letter X?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 16, 2011)

*Y*ou know - I never noticed that

*Z* is another letter they seem to avoid as well

*A*nd before any1 complains - that was a bit of a cheat


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 17, 2011)

*B*ut how could anyone complain...you are the thread-starter, so you get to make the rules.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 17, 2011)

*C*an't really keep changing the rules

*D*on't want to confuse posters too much

*E*veryone must be given a chance


----------



## Die Antwoord (Feb 17, 2011)

*F*orget the rules, ANARCHY


----------



## ineap09 (Feb 17, 2011)

*G*olly gee wiz guys!

*H*ow long has it been since I posted in this thread?

*I* for one have no clue...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 18, 2011)

*J*oin in whenever you like - I don't mind

*K*araoke - That's one thing I have never done

*L*earned long ago I can't sing

*M*y voice sounds more like a strangled cat

*N*ot that I've actually strangled a cat to compare


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh, God..."karaoke"...don't you know that is Japanese for "that b*tch can't carry a tune in a freaking bucket!"??


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 19, 2011)

*P*.


----------



## Ducky (Feb 19, 2011)

*Q*uit cheating like that! 
*R*espect the thread rules and follow them .
*S*heesh. People these days can't do anythings right.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 19, 2011)

*T*hat's tellin 'im

*U*seless t*at


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 19, 2011)

*V*iolent language here.


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 20, 2011)

*W*ell, it's about time you posted something RIGHT, Sausage Head.

*X*-tremely hard, I had to restrain myself from adding an adjective after Sausage Head's name in that last sentence.

Oh, and I'm gonna right here make up for the improper P above...
*P*utrid, pissant stupid people who cannot post properly...them I cannot stand!!

Okay folks...we are now on the letter Y.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 20, 2011)

*Y*ou know that was totally the wrong way of doing that last post

*Z*ero Points for effort

*A*nyone could've done that last line like 'Yo everyone - here's a Proper 'P' that Sausage Head should've done'


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 21, 2011)

*B*ut no one else did!


----------



## Ducky (Feb 21, 2011)

*C*rap. I have no word that starts with C and fits this sentence >< (oh wait..!)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 21, 2011)

*D*idn't you realise that Ducky ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*E*veryone I reckon can come up with 'C' words

*F*or F**k sake - if you get stuck....

*G*oogle is your friend

*H*ard it is on other letters

*I* think 'Z' is the worse


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 21, 2011)

*J*ust between us...it's not too difficult.


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 22, 2011)

*K*alisiin's vote for toughest letter goes to "X".

*L*ook back, and you will see that everyone seems to try to avoid having to do it.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 22, 2011)

*M*an, this pic rocks!



Spoiler



[titleic that rocks]


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 22, 2011)

*N*om nom nom.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 22, 2011)

*O*n-topic:


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 23, 2011)

*P*iss off with the picture and the half-assed sentences.

*Q*uality matters....play right, Sausage Head, or don't play at all.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 23, 2011)

*R*eally !!!

*S*ome people just don't know what makes a quality post


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 23, 2011)

*T*rash these posts?
*U*m...maybe not.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 23, 2011)

*V*ery well then, shall I do it?
*W*anker that he is spamming that pointless profile pic everywhere.


----------



## whoomph (Feb 23, 2011)

*X*erox machines have nothing on Chipolata Chops
*Y*earning for his hammertime.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 23, 2011)

*Z*OMG! This pic is saved as PNG format. That means it's quality is good.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 23, 2011)

*A*nyone think 'Sausage Head' really like his picture ??

*B*y any chance - do you think it actually LOOK like him

*C*ould it be a sheer coincidence that this happened


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 23, 2011)

*D*o you forget words in sentences on purpose? lolwut
*E*rr... also, have you learned your grammar right.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 23, 2011)

*F***k - did I miss words

*G*ramma - Well she sitting in front of the fire @ the moment

*H*ow's She doing ? 

*I* think she looks all right to me


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 24, 2011)

*J*ust quit with spamming the stupid picture, nobody cares to see it six times.

*K*rackle, by Hershey...I like better than Nestle Crunch.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Feb 24, 2011)

*L*osers in the Eof is like Bob and Larry in the super market.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 24, 2011)

*M*ay I ask who Bob and Larry are?
*N*o, Kalisiin, everybody likes it*
*O*h, almost forgot:
*P*erfectly ripped, right?


----------



## whoomph (Feb 24, 2011)

*Q*uite the self absorbed shit stain, aren't you!
*R*ejected as a child?
*S*orry but I Adblocked your unlulzy image.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 24, 2011)

*T*o be honest, you are very stupid for adblocking


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 25, 2011)

*U*hhh, no he's not...I want to know how to adblock your stupid sorry ass, myself.

*V*ery fucking retarded, are you, Sausage Head.

*W*anker, I believe they call it, in England.

*X*-actly describes you, Sausage Head.

*Y*ou really ARE a self-absorbed little shit, ain'tcha?

*Z*OMG...just figured out how to adblock!

*A*dblocked his stupid lousy picture, I did!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 25, 2011)

*B*loody hell - why didn't I think of that

*C*ouldn't of been thinking straight

*D*am shift work really screws me up


----------



## alphenor (Feb 25, 2011)

*E*ver thought of getting tired with this thread?
*F*or me, this thread is already exaggerated.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 25, 2011)

*G*et away !!!!

*H*ow about the 'Banned' Thread then ??

*I* personnally think that one's getting stale

*J*ust looking at similar 'Bans' keep cropping up


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 25, 2011)

*K*ills time in here though; I'm posting on page 234!


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 26, 2011)

*L*ove the thread or leave it - we don't care.

*M*ust request that you do not trash the thread, though.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 26, 2011)

*N*ever planned to.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 27, 2011)

*O*h noes! 10% warnz0rz!


----------



## Kalisiin (Feb 27, 2011)

*P*retty lenient, if you ask me, Sausage Head.

*Q*uite annoying, you are - you're lucky you only got 10 percent.

*R*eally, you got off light.

*S*houlda been 50% at least, just for that stupid picture of yours.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 27, 2011)

*T*hat's a bit harsh 

*U*nder 50% I would've chosen

*V*arying it higher each time he posted it again


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 27, 2011)

*W*hy?


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 1, 2011)

*X*-amples must be made.

*Y*ou must agree, examples must be made sometimes.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 1, 2011)

*Z*zzz...

*A*rgh, i have to stop sleeping so much.

*B*ecause i end up missing out on so many things.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 1, 2011)

Banned because I'm in the wrong thread.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 1, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Banned because I'm in the wrong thread.


*C*orrect!
*D*o post in the correct thread next time.


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 2, 2011)

*E*verybody should post in the correct thread.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 2, 2011)

*F*ine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm off to my bunker then


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 2, 2011)

*G*ot any room for one more ??


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 2, 2011)

*H*ow can you ask such a ridiculous question?
*I* know - you think you're it, don't you?
*J*ust listen to this, then...
*K*ids like you have been around a long time.
*L*ooooooooong time.
*M*ight just be me gettin' old but I'm getting tired of their shit, too.
*N*o way am I putting up with it any longer.
*O*ut you go. Go on, get out of my EoF.
*P*iss off, seriously.
*Q*uick! Make it quick.
*R*ofl I'm just kidding man.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2011)

How can you ask such a ridiculous question?
I know - you think you're it, don't you?
Just listen to this, then...
Kids like you have been around a long time.
Looooooooong time.
Might just be me gettin' old but I'm getting tired of their shit, too.
No way am I putting up with it any longer.
Out you go. Go on, get out of my EoF.
Piss off, seriously.
Quick! Make it quick.
Rofl I'm just kidding man.
Stuffing a 3DS up my shirt wasn't a good idea.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 2, 2011)

_*T*ut tut tut...you missed out T..._ - PK
*U*nder the pillow you'll find a dildo - use it to pry the 3DS out.
*V*ery slowly though yeah... you can poke someone's eye out with that thing.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 2, 2011)

*W*hat the heck are you talking about.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 3, 2011)

*X*-Rated stuff by the sounds of it


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 3, 2011)

*Y*ou are talking nonsense


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 3, 2011)

*Z*ebras understand it.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 3, 2011)

*A*h, didn't know that.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 3, 2011)

*B*aboons might though


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 7, 2011)

*C*razy, it is...that no one has posted for so long.

*D*on't let this thread die!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 7, 2011)

*E*very now & again I post

*F*orget to do so some days

*G*ot to do it more regularly

*H*ow can I forget about this

*I* invented it

*J*ust keep forgetting to come back


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 8, 2011)

*K*now this truth:  "If you build it, they will come."


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 8, 2011)

*L*et's see....

"*M*any hands make light work"

"*N*ever the twain shall meet"

*O*r should that be "Never the trains shall meet" ??

*P*ossible serious accident waiting to occur if THAT happened


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 9, 2011)

*Q*uite serious!!

*R*eally, trains meeting - is not a good idea.

*S*ome years ago, Amtrak seemed to specialize in trains meeting one another.

*T*ruly...and Amtrak got pissed off with comedian Jay Leno for making an issue out of it on The Tonight Show.


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 13, 2011)

*U*mmmm....hello??


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 13, 2011)

*V*iagra is a good drug...


----------



## Zorua (Mar 13, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> *V*iagra is a good drug...



*W*agina lacks viagra.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 13, 2011)

*X*tra Edit here

*Y*eah - all because I forgot them last time

*Z*orua broke the chain !!! - You should've used 'W'

*A*t least you can Edit it to change it

*B*efore any1 else notices


----------



## Zorua (Mar 13, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> *Z*orua broke the chain !!! - You should've used 'W'
> 
> *A*t least you can Edit it to change it
> 
> *B*efore any1 else notices



_*C*an't seem to remember my alphabet..._

*D*one


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 13, 2011)

*E*h... PK7 has to teach the alphabet to you?


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 14, 2011)

*F*uck...people skipped both X and Y!!

*X*-tremely difficult X and Y may be...

*Y*ou have no right to skip them!!

*G*oddamn it, now we're back on track, give us an H.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 14, 2011)

*H*ow on EARTH did I forget them

*I* just don't know why

*J*ust because I'm over 40

*K*acked up - I did !!! -


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 14, 2011)

*l*ol 'kak' means shit in Dutch
*M*an, so many words are bad in Dutch
*N*o seriously, here's a list of some words
'lul' - dick
'lol' - fun
'kak' - shit
*O*kay, that were just 3 words, but there are plenty more that are used without even knowing what it means in Dutch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*P*oop, I don't know anything for Q.


----------



## toffeecakes (Mar 14, 2011)

*Q*uack is what I'll do if no one tells what letter are we in now...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 14, 2011)

*R*eally ??


----------



## toffeecakes (Mar 15, 2011)

*S*aying that... Ok, I was lying XD


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 15, 2011)

*T*hat's not right

*U*nless you lied for a reason

*V*ery good reason that is

*W*hether for fun or not


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 15, 2011)

*X*-acting, is the art of crafting a sentance that begins with "x."

*Y*ou can't do it, I'd bet!

*Z*oology is the branch of science which studies animals.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 15, 2011)

*A*ll of the above post is nonsense.
*B*ut at least we got to the easy part.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 15, 2011)

*C*an I have a 3DS?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 15, 2011)

*D*unno - can you afford one ??


----------



## jceggbert5 (Mar 16, 2011)

*E*very man should have a 3DS!

I have a feeling I'll spend alot of time playing this with you guys...


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 16, 2011)

*F*art on you, Sausage Head...at least I tackled the tough letters!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 17, 2011)

*G*reat job you're doing BTW

*H*ow you ever come up with some of them

*I* always struggle


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 17, 2011)

Jokes...i am outta them.


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 17, 2011)

*K*alisiin thanks CannonFoddr for his nice comments.

*L*ight-years ahead of most folks in intelligence, I am...that is how I do it, CannonFoddr.

*M*y I.Q. is tested at 160...which is higher than Einstein's was!


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 17, 2011)

*N*o, wait. Isn't that equal to his?
*O*h, it's purely from memory so I can be wrong
*P*oop, I can't come up with something for Q again.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 17, 2011)

*Q*uit it - 

*R*eally.... 'Q' is quite easy


----------



## Zorua (Mar 17, 2011)

*S*ex is fun.
*T*ime is slow today.
*U*niverse is small
*V*ent my anger.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 17, 2011)

*W*hat you just posted is complete bullshit nonsense.


----------



## Cuelhu (Mar 17, 2011)

*X*-actly , dear Sausage.
*Y*ou should expel him from this thread.
*Z*orua doesn't deserve to play.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 17, 2011)

*A*nd who are you to say this?
*B*an him from the temp mods.
*C*uelhu is a cat.
*D*octor, where are you?
*E*ndoplasmic bacteria is cute.
*F*ine with me.
*G*o out of this thread.
*H*onestly, I'm sleepy.
*I* am dead serious.
*J*elly is tasty.
*K*ings are like queens.
*L*emon is sour.
*M*y my, haven't I gone too far with this? 
*N*ah, it's all good.
*O*ranges are awesome.
*P*otty is brown.
*Q*ueens are cute
*R*odents are awesome.
*S*ex is fun.
*T*ime is precious.
*U*kuleles are my favorite instruments.
*V*ery few people know Japanese here.
*W*hen will this get over?
*X*ylophones are melodious. 
*Y*ellow is dirty.
*Z*anny, isn't it?


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 17, 2011)

*A*hem... your alphabet does not make sense


----------



## Cuelhu (Mar 17, 2011)

*B*et he doesn't know what he is typing about.
*C*roagunks are not the smartest pokemon, you know?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 17, 2011)

*D*idn't know that actually


----------



## jceggbert5 (Mar 17, 2011)

Exceptional job so far, guys!

Frankly, I couldn't have thought of most of the things you said...

GBAtemp is an awesome forum, eh?

Horrendously large SQL database though, I bet!


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 18, 2011)

*I*'d imagine so!!

*J*ust look at the size of this thread!

*K*ool, though, isn't it?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 18, 2011)

*L*et's not forget...

*M*y game hasn't been around long

*N*ot like 'The Banned Game'

*O*h how I hope this last as long as that


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 19, 2011)

*P*retty good, though...almost two years so far!

*Q*uality is more important than quantity, though.

*R*emember that!


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 19, 2011)

*S*o, what's up?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 19, 2011)

*T*he sky ??

*U*nless you mean personally

*V*ery Well - Actually

*W*ell - a little tired perhaps

*X*tra loud noises from next door

*Y*ou know the sort

*Z*oiks - No not THAT type

*A*rguing mainly

*B*loody shouting at each other they were

*C*ouldn't quite hear what it was about though


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 22, 2011)

*D*amn, I can't think of anything to add


----------



## alphenor (Mar 23, 2011)

*E*nd seems to be still far away.....


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 23, 2011)

*F*ar Far away

*G*ot to get a Telescope to see it

*H*ubble's may not even be powerful enough


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 23, 2011)

*I*s it just me, or is Hubble a combination of a horse and a bubble?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 23, 2011)

*J*ust you - I think

*K*nowing you as I do

*L*et's see now

*M*ore sensible posts

*N*onsense posts

*O*r something else


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 23, 2011)

*P*eople, Sausage Head rules P again.


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 24, 2011)

*Q*ueer, is Sausage Head, that he is proud to rule P.

*R*eally...what makes P better than any other letter of the alphabet?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 24, 2011)

*S*eriously

*T*hat letter isn't that special

*U*sually I would say that.... Hmmm

*V*ery hard to think of any letter that IS special

*W*hat about 'E' as a possibility


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 25, 2011)

*X*-tra often, is E used in the English language.

*Y*es, it is, I believe, the most commonly used letter.


----------



## tagzard (Mar 25, 2011)

Ziper is all i could think of


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 25, 2011)

*A*nd I wonder why you thought that ?

*B*loody hell - I thought I was in the 'Must you always answer my question with another?' thread then

*C*an't have that now can we ?

*D*am it - done it again


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Masterpaul (Mar 25, 2011)

*E*ating Some Food
*F*eels really warm
*G*ulpin, its a Gullpin!
*H*ell Im eating a bloody Pokemon.
*I* think Im gonna be sick
*J*ust do me a favor, please call a doctor!


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 26, 2011)

*K*alisiin will call the doctor.

*L*unch did not agree with you?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 26, 2011)

*M*e, did you call?


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 26, 2011)

*N*o? Now go away!
*O*r else stuff will happen.
*P*OOP.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 26, 2011)

*Q*ueasy ??

*R*eally need a doctor then

*S*pewing all over the place ??

*T*hen you'll need .... a Bucket


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 28, 2011)

*U*gh. Been 2 years since I last posted here. My my my things have changed with the new trolls and such. Does Trolley still post in here?


----------



## alphenor (Mar 29, 2011)

*V*ery familiar picture...
*W*here did you get that?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 29, 2011)

*X*enodocheionology - that's the longest word I can find beginning with 'X'


----------



## alphenor (Mar 29, 2011)

*Y*ou really researched on that, did you?


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 29, 2011)

*Z*oiks, I am gonna have to look that word up, CannonFoddr!!

*A* LONG time it has been, since someone used a word I did not know the meaning of!

*B*y Jove, I found it!!

*C*urrent definition of that word: "n. jocular, love of hotels and inns."

*D*amn...The Dictionary of Difficult Words does not include "antidisestablishmentarianism!!!"

*E*eeeh, gotta come back in here and edit...

*F*orgot to boldface the first letter of each sentence I did!!

*G*etting senile in my old age, methinks!!

*H*ell, the Dictionary of Difficult Words also does not include "pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanokoniosis"

*I*f you want to know what that means, it is "a factitious disease of the lungs, allegedly caused by inhaling microscopic silicate particles originating from eruption of a volcano."

*J*ust so you all know...THAT is the longest word in the English language...fun stuff you learn when you study medical terminology, as I have, for Transcription.

*K*nowledge gained is always a good thing!

*L*et's see...that word contains NINETEEN syllables!!

*M*y guess is there are very few people who can correctly pronounce that word!!

*N*ot many have even heard of it before, I'd wager!!

*O*rthography is "the study of correct spelling according to established usage."

*P*lease, forgive me for the length of this post...

*Q*uite long it is, I know...

*R*eally, I just wanted to deny "P" to Sausage Head!!

*S*o I have now done.

*T*hat is Mission Accomplished!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 29, 2011)

*N*ooooo ! - 

*O*h dear !!

*P*oor me - I thought I'd found the longest word

*Q*uite disappointing that is

*R*eally though - the longest word is actually....

'*S*miles'

*T*hat's got a 'mile' between the first & last letter

*U*seless I know

*V*ery old joke


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 29, 2011)

*W*hat joke?


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 29, 2011)

*X*oXoXo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. To the person asking what my avatar is from, it's from Invader Zim.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Y*ou know you repeated some letters Kalisiin already used, CannonFoddr?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 30, 2011)

*Z*ero points to you

*A*s if I would

*B*ecause if you look at the previous post

*C*an't you see it was edited AFTER I posted my letters


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 30, 2011)

*D*ude, you just objected ProtoKun7.
*E*xpect a penalty


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 30, 2011)

*F*raid to say, ProtoKun, that CannonFoddr is correct, I added stuff - and while I was doing that, unknown to me, CannonFoddr was posting.

*G*ah, I hate when that happens, though.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 30, 2011)

*H*ah hah, I got ninja'd only one time before


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 31, 2011)

*I* just discovered you can ad-block avatar pix.

*J*ust that you can't pick only one to ad-block, it will adblock all of them

*K*alisiin was hoping she could block ONLY Sausage Head's retarded avatar...

*L*ike, damn...I just went back and tried again...

*M*anaged to block ONLY Sausage Head's retarded avatar...

*N*o-one else's is blocked now, just the retarded one.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 31, 2011)

*O*bviously not actually that difficult; you can refine the filter to the specific filename.


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 2, 2011)

Pretty difficult...for someone who has never had any experience using the ad-blocker.

Q'apla! - the Klingon word for "Success!"


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 2, 2011)

*r*eH Heghrup tlhIngan SuvwI'

*S*atlho'

*T*hink I got those right ??


----------



## Ikki (Apr 2, 2011)

*U* didn't.
*V*ultures.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 2, 2011)

*W*haattt!!

*X*actly where did I go wrong ??


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 2, 2011)

*Y*o
*Z*ebras
*A*
*B*adass
*C*lam
*D*one
*E*ntered
*F*or
*G*ood
*H*am


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 2, 2011)

*I* don't know what you're on

*J*ust share it around whatever it is


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 6, 2011)

*K*alisiin - bit quiet here lately isn't it

*L*et's hope this doesn't dies

*M*ust advertise it better - I think


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 6, 2011)

*N*ot a bad idea.

*O*nly for a while was I M.I.A.

*P*retty busy with other stuff lately.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 9, 2011)

*Q*uite busy ??

*R*eally busy I Guess

*S*o am I  actually

*T*here's a lot of stuff I'm doing

*U*sually stuff for the 'temp

*V*ery time consuming though


----------



## alphenor (Apr 9, 2011)

*W*hy do you guys still continue to post in this thread?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 9, 2011)

damn post decided to double


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 9, 2011)

*x*ylophones make good weapons if you know how to use or play them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











*y*ay another topic o spend hours at a time at


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 11, 2011)

*Z*e reason we continue to post in zis thread, Alphenor, is mainly to piss you off.

*A*s if you didn't already know that the whole world revolves around you!

*B*utt out, Alphenor, if you don't like this thread...and let those us of who enjoy it...continue it.

*C*an't you simply stay out if you don't like it?

*D*on't you have anything better to do?

*E*gads, it is not like anyone is FORCING you to continue to look at, or participate in, this thread!

*F*rankly, my dear Alphenor, I don't give a damn if you don't like this thread!

*G*o fly a kite, Alphenor!

*H*ardly as nasty as I really WANTED to get!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 11, 2011)

*I* could get just as nasty

*J*ust because I can


----------



## Ikki (Apr 11, 2011)

*K*eanu Reeves
*L*acks
*M*anliness
*N*ELSON


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 12, 2011)

*O*h, God, couldn't you make REAL sentences?

*P*ray tell, did anyone here know what absolute toxic garbage orphaned patch files are?

*Q*uite the toxic disk-space hog I can tell you!

*R*ecently, I re-gained 15 GIGS of hard-drive space, just from zapping the orphaned patch files!

*S*o crappy, it is...that these files stay in your computer when they are no longer needed.

*T*ell Bill Gates, someone should...that he should put something in Windows that automatically cleans this junk out!

*U*ncommon, it is, for most computer users to even KNOW about this toxic garbage eating up their disk space!

*V*ery surprised, was I, to learn of the existence of this crap, and what an absolute disk-hog these files are!

*W*ell...in my case...WERE!!

*X*-actly what is a patch file...or even an orphaned patch file, you ask?

*Y*ou can find out online...Google is your friend!


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 14, 2011)

*Z*-straps shows up on google as a sketchers brand shoes. 

*A*fter seeing those search results, I don't think google is my friend.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 14, 2011)

*B*ut IMHO it's better than 'ASK'


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 15, 2011)

*C*an you tell me what z-straps or Sketchers...has anything to do with what I posted?

*D*idn't you put "orphaned patch files" into Google?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 15, 2011)

*E*veryone Quick !! - Let's all Google  'orphaned patch files' !!

*F*orget about doing work/ playing games or whatever you're doing right now

*G*o on - go & do this instead


----------



## Aeter (Apr 15, 2011)

*H*oly crap, now I still have no clue whatsoever about 'orphaned patch files'.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 15, 2011)

*I* think I will post here once again


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 16, 2011)

*J*ust this once ??

'*K*ay

*L*et's hope you come back more times though....



*M*oron - that's what I am

*N*ot reading Catboy post correctly

*O*h dear thought he said he'll 'post here once'

'*P*ost here once AGAIN'

*Q*uite an idiot

*R*eally I am


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 17, 2011)

*S*o what...it's all good CannonFoddr.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 18, 2011)

*T*here's something funny going on @ http://www.aperturescience.com/[email protected]/

*U*nless I'm mistaken the 'Aux Power' counter is counting down rapidly

*V*ery curious

*W*e'll may see Portal 2 early

*X*XXX it - worked out it'll reach to Zero @ ~6:00am [UK time]

*Y*uch - means I have to wait another 8 hours til I'm home from work b4 I can play Portal2


----------



## Vipa (Apr 18, 2011)

*Z*ombies...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They got me on round 27 -.-


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 21, 2011)

*A*s they always do....


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 21, 2011)

*B*ack again!
*C*an't lie
*D*oing this is might fun


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 21, 2011)

*E*veryone who does this game knows it's

*F*un Fun Fun  all the way


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 22, 2011)

*G*argoyles, Gremlins, and Goblins even enjoy it!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 22, 2011)

*H*uh ?? ...

*I* get it now

*J*ust a little slow on the uptake


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 22, 2011)

*K*ill you I will!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 22, 2011)

*L*et's not be hasty

*M*ust everyone wanna kill every1 else

*N*o..........

*O*h dear - been playing to much......

*P*ortal !!!!!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 22, 2011)

*Q*uickly responding to this topic is your job?

*R*eally, you need a life.

*S*eriously dude...

*T*ry harder next time


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 24, 2011)

*U* cant touch this ;P


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 27, 2011)

*V*andalize your car I will.

*W*hoever takes the blame for it is most welcome just put in some

*X*tra tid bits


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 27, 2011)

*Y*ou toucha my car and I breaka you face!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 27, 2011)

*Z*oiks

*A*nyone found touching my Car

*B*est beware

*C*os I've got something you wouldn't want to see the 'business end' of


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 27, 2011)

*D*amn I'm out of cash, can't buy Coffee...

*E*arly to home it is.


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 28, 2011)

*F*ord Fairlane for Fred Flintstone?

*G*uess I just wanted to make a sentence where ALL the words started with the same letter, LOL!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 28, 2011)

*H*onestly speaking that was quite cool of you.

*I* want to try but it sounds impossible.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 28, 2011)

*J*ust Jump..Joyful Jester Joked


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 29, 2011)

*K*ill the fixer, I shall

*L*ovely Long Lonesome Lake


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 29, 2011)

Moron Missed 'K'


----------



## Sumea (Apr 29, 2011)

Not a problem, carrying on - now pick up that can!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 30, 2011)

*O* really? I ain't touching that can!!

*P*ay attention to the can, it transforms.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 30, 2011)

*Q*werty keybords are not in alphabetical order >.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 30, 2011)

*R*eally ??

*S*orry - I always thought they were

*T*hat is - for Dyslexic


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Apr 30, 2011)

*U*r keyboard must be weird then
*V*ile bastard!!
*W*hy won't you type!!!


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 30, 2011)

*X*-actly two years ago, tomorrow...this thread was started.

*Y*ou ever think it would still be living this long down the road, CannonFoddr?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 30, 2011)

*Z*oinks - 2 Years !!!

*A*nd I thought it wouldn't get past the 2nd page

*B*ut it's not quite 2 years yet

*C*ould still fail in the next 2 days

*D*oubt it though

*E*veryone - thanks for keeping it going


----------



## Sumea (Apr 30, 2011)

*F*uck it, I ain't celebratin'

*G*onna drink my sorrows away


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 30, 2011)

*H*ow come?
*I*'d love to party.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 1, 2011)

*J*am sessions will begin in 2 days! Time to celebrato!

*K*indly notice that this topic is now on 244th page.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 1, 2011)

*L*et's see now

*M*y watch tells me that the time is now 8:54PM

*N*ow that means there just 5hrs32min left

*O*nce 2:26am comes around

*P*ost will be 2Years old exactly


----------



## BouncyAssassin (May 2, 2011)

*Q*wop is the best game created.
*R*eally bad at it, I am.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 5, 2011)

*S*orry ?

*T*hink I'm a little confused

*U*nless 'Qwop' isn't the real name

*V*ery sure it isn't though


----------



## Kalisiin (May 6, 2011)

*W*ell, shit...good to see GBATemp back - yesterday I was getting 502 Gateway Errors!!


----------



## Waflix (May 7, 2011)

*Y*eller are annoying.
*Z*ip their mouth!


----------



## AlanJohn (May 7, 2011)

*A*lanJohn is aweshom.

*B*old text is stupid.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 7, 2011)

*C*ome on

*D*on't say that

*E*asy to make it Bold

*F*or F*** Sake


----------



## Waflix (May 7, 2011)

*G*o for it! Complete the alphabet again!
*H*ow many times has it been completed right now?


----------



## AlanJohn (May 7, 2011)

*I* don't know!


----------



## Waflix (May 7, 2011)

*J*ou don't?
*K*r*p! I suck at English.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 7, 2011)

*L*ending a hand
*M*ore grammar mistakes at hand
*N*ever write like this in school
*O*h my gosh, I got four in all!


----------



## Waflix (May 7, 2011)

*P*lease don't be angry at me!
*Q*uests are fun!
*R*are is that i didn't write "i" with a capital letter.
*S*top that, Waflix!
*T*rue. I have 5 of them!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 8, 2011)

*U*nless you count the first post

*V*ery few runs go beyond 5-6

*W*ith the first post however - All 26


----------



## Kalisiin (May 11, 2011)

Xenophobes suck!


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 11, 2011)

You going to be saying that when the aliens attack?

Zooming around in their flying saucers with super hairy nipple lasers.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 11, 2011)

*A*rrggggghhhh - Hide

*B*efore those Lazer Nipples find you


----------



## Kalisiin (May 15, 2011)

*C*rap...Lazer nipples?!!??


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 15, 2011)

*D*odged them


----------



## Kalisiin (May 16, 2011)

*E*h...I got all 26 letters...I think more than once, too.


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2011)

*?* I don't think that's an F


----------



## Kalisiin (May 17, 2011)

*G*ood God...gigantically gay...go, girl!!

*H*eadline: Housing Hassle Has Hicks Huffy!

*I* managed to make sentences of words ALL starting with the letter G and H.

*J*ust wanted to see if I could.

*K*alisiin has now managed that with F, G, and H.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 17, 2011)

*L*ucy Lou Licks Lollypops

*M*anic Miner Mauls Meerkat

*N*oddy Never  Needed Noodles

*O*h look I had the easy letters


----------



## Kalisiin (May 18, 2011)

*P*eter Piper Picked Pickled Peppers.

*Q*uite Queer.

(there, I got the tough ones!!)


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 18, 2011)

*R*eally Randy Rabbit Rollicking

*S*exy Sally Sucked Someone Sausage

*T*hat Tortilla Tasted Tangy

*U*gly Ukulele Under Umbrella 

*V*ery Vocal Vicar Verbally Voiced Victims Vices

*W*ell What Words Will Wallaby Waste


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 19, 2011)

*X*tra XXX


----------



## Kalisiin (May 30, 2011)

*Y*aaagh...what did I start??


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 30, 2011)

*Z*oiks Zebra's Zeroed Zebedee

*A*nyhow...

*B*ack to the game


----------



## Hydreigon (May 30, 2011)

*C*rap..I just lost the game.
*D*ammit, why do I keep losing!?


----------



## Kalisiin (May 31, 2011)

*E*very evening, Eddie elopes...eeghhh, enough!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 1, 2011)

*F*reddie Fell Feet First From Foaming Fountain Forgetting Fish Fingers Fall Faster

*G*ood Grief .. Great Going.. Getting Good..


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 1, 2011)

*H*arry Hopkins had holey hats.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 1, 2011)

*I* wonder what I should say in this thread?


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 1, 2011)

Jesus gives you a hand in your journey of self-discovery!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 3, 2011)

*K*now what ?? 

*L*et's be honest

*M*any people believe in Jesus

*N*ot me though

*O*rdinarily - I have nothing against Religions

*P*eople find much comfort in beliefs

*Q*uite rightly so


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 3, 2011)

Right then *ZZZOOOM* is the only thing you hear and then you are standing before JESUS himself!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 3, 2011)

*S*omehow I don't think so

*T*hought those that didn't believe.. didn't go to Heaven

*U*nless I'm mistaken


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

*V*agina


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

*W*e Want Wiiii


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

*X*uphor took them all though


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 3, 2011)

*Y*ou people are driving me insane!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

*Z*ealous, aren't you?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

*Z*ip a dee doo dah...


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 3, 2011)

*A*theism is the only valid religion.

*B*ecause there is no god.

*C*an you prove there is one?

*D*on't believe without proof!

*E*verything else anyone says you require proof before you believe.

*F*unny how some people don't seem to need proof to believe in a fairy tale.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2011)

*G*reat, another fool.

*H*as polyathiesm ever crossed your mind?

*I*ts the disbelief in multiple gods.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 4, 2011)

*J*ames Franklin jizzed in his pants.

*K*akarot kicks Vegetas ass!

*L*ion like to lick lioness fur.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2011)

*M*y hand glows with an awesome power.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 4, 2011)

*N*o.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2011)

*O*kay, it doesn't. >_


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 4, 2011)

*P*olyatheism I have never heard of...I am simply an athiest.

*Q*uite simply, I don't believe in ANY god...period.

*R*eally, all you have to do is look around the world to reach the same conclusion I have.

*S*hitty things happen to good people - and far too often, evil wins the day.

*T*hat wouldn't happen if there really WAS an all-loving, benevolent, caring God.

*U*nless someone would care to square these basic facts up for me??

*V*ery doubtful, though, that anyone could convince me there was such a God.

*W*ould be nothing short of a miracle - seeing as how there is SO MUCH that just doesn't square up with reality.

*X*-traordinary, it would be, for anyone to be able to convince me God exists.

*Y*ou might believe, and I'm fine with it if you do...

*Z*ealots, however, I can do without.

*A*s long as no one tries to talk me INTO their beliefs, I don't try to talk THEM out of theirs.

*B*asically, my attitude is..."if it works for you, then I'm for it...FOR YOU."

*C*an't be any more reasonable than that, now can ya?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 4, 2011)

*D*on't think so..

*E*verything you said is nearly my own point of view

*F*unny though that although I DON'T believe in a 'God'

('*G*od' is just a word to me)

*H*owever, I DO believe in a force beyond our understanding

*I*t's this 'force' that determines HOW certains thing interact to make other things occur

*J*ust an Example - there MUST be something that determined how certain chemicals & conditons occur to produce 'Life'


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 4, 2011)

*K*eep an open mind man.

*L*ook into things more and you'll see no need for an intelligence or unquantifiable and undetectable force.

*M*ost people get this shit wrong because of the poetic language a lot of scientists use. But if you think about it

*No* aethist is going to say "for random fluctuations in the space time continuums sake" when they hit their hand with a big fuck off hammer.

*O*f course this is just because such nice flowery terms have long being in everyday use in general society.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 4, 2011)

*P*enis


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 4, 2011)

*Q*uite an inappropriate word, 30084pm
*R*eally? Would you really put that?
*S*upposing that you would, I'd ban you in the banning game
*T*hat is the right thing to do


----------



## Paarish (Jun 4, 2011)

*U*ranus


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 4, 2011)

*V*ery confused about that word actually

*W*hat's the right way of saying it ? 'U-ray-nus'  or 'u-ru-nus'


----------



## Paarish (Jun 4, 2011)

*X*uphor should know

*Y*ou know who she is right?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2011)

*Z*zzzzzzz... Huh? What? I don't know!

*A* lot of potential is available for A
*B*ut no one cares, so
*C*hicken tastes nice like
*D*eer's Legs [innuendo much?]


----------



## Paarish (Jun 4, 2011)

*E*nough Tigris!
(*F*airy cakes)
*G*o and make some cookies for me
*H*owever they better be the best goddamn cookies I've ever tasted


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

*I* concur!
*J*ust make everyone in the temp some cookies, why don't you?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

*k*nives are sharp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*L*et me get one to... "show" you.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

*m*aybe later thanks


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

*N*ow would be much funner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*O*r do you think I'd stab you to death or something?
*P*oor misguided fool, I would never do that


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 5, 2011)

*Q*ueen Elizabeth the 2nd likes Nintendo Wii.
*R*ings the bell.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

*S*till not my favorite topic, but Im bored.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2011)

*T*oo much money!


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 5, 2011)

*U*gly morons...you are not supposed to break sentences up in order to get the right letters...

*V*ery tough, isn't it...to read the rules...every sentence is supposed to be A COMPLETE SENTENCE!!


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 5, 2011)

*W*hy so serious?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

*X*ery serious stuff going on. That's why


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 5, 2011)

*Y*ou broke the rules!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

*Z*ip it, I can do what I want


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 5, 2011)

*A****hole - I'm talking to you 30084pm

*B*efore you complain

*C*hange you last post from 'V' to 'X'

*D*on't break the rules


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

*E*nough! I've edited it
*F*air enough, I broke the rules so I should fix it
*G*ood enough for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*H*ope that it'll shut you up


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 5, 2011)

*I*s this game still going?
*J*ust think of the amount of spamming that been going on....


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

*K*ill this thread, then.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

*L*OL i doubt he can.


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 6, 2011)

*M*any have asked why I am so serious about this thread.

*N*amely, it is out of respect for CannonFoddr...

*O*ughta know, y'all, that this thread has been around since most of you were in diapers!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

*P*robly not diapers, but i suppose that was meant to be an exageration

*Q*uit following the rules of this topic and it will be die


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

*R*ight! Don't take it seriously
*S*o i have one last thing to say
*T*hey took our jobs!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

*U*nderstand that the balance of this thread lies in your hands.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 6, 2011)

*V*ividly this thread demonstrates how boredom leads to useless spam.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

*W*ith great spamming, comes a great lack of responsibility


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

"*X*" is a hard letter to do...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 6, 2011)

*Y*es I have to agree with you

*Z* is almost just as hard

*A*nd I would think 'A' is one of the easiest


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 6, 2011)

*B*uttsecks, its
*C*ool.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

*D*on't know what to say about this thread other than needs more ponies.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 6, 2011)

*E*cchi ponies brofisting each other is a very widespread dream amongst young tempers.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 6, 2011)

*F*or the temp!
*G*ood enough


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

*H*i Catboy 
*I*sn't it a lovely day today?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

*J*ocular conversations are my favorite.

*K*ills me a bit inside each time I hear one though.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 6, 2011)

*L*ike mudkips I do.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

*M*emes, you do quote


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 6, 2011)

*N*inja'd


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

*O*MG! how can I have ninja'd you when you have clearly not edited the post


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)

*P*ONIES!!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 7, 2011)

*Q*uestion - Why do you love ponies so much ?

*R*eally. I want to know

*S*h*tting everywhere & anywhere

*T*raffic tailbacks when being ridden on the roads

*U*sually during busy times


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)

*v*erily they can be an annoyance, but you fail to realize

*W*hat difference lies in the pony type.

*X*ylophones cant be played by the real ones

*Y*ou should know its inconceivable.

*Z*oology is where those belong, deep in the belows of my interests.

*A*nimated ones, however, I most simply adore.


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 7, 2011)

"*B*rofisting" is something I never heard of before...kinda cool, though.

*C*ould this be the funniest video ever put on the Net, though?

*D*on't know about y'all, but, me...I never laughed my ass off harder at a Net video!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)

*E*h, its alright.

*F*unny how I don't find him humorous anymore.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

*G*od sake!

*H*urt myself. Didn't mean to startle you...


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

*I* am bored as hell.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 7, 2011)

*J*oystick hell

*K*eyboard is better

*L*OL

*M*ind you JoyPADS

*N*ot as bad as joysticks though


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 7, 2011)

*O*h, well, I think he's funny...especially when talking about the turd that was Atari 5200.

*P*erhaps you had to be ALIVE when that was considered high-flying technology...to see the humor in it.

*Q*ueer, this "brofist"ing thing reminds me of The Wonder Twins.

*R*emember..."Wonder Twin Powers...Activate!!"

*S*ee, I keep forgetting a lot of you were still in diapers when I graduated high school.

*T*hat, or not even born yet!!

*U*sually, here, it is hard to remember that I am an old fart.

*V*ery old fart, just hit my 40th birthday a couple weeks ago.

*W*ell, there's that...and the fact that I see a lot of me in him (AVGN).

*X*-rated is often the language I use when playing video games.

*Y*ou see, I have a bunch of words I NEVER utter unless playing a video game going badly.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

*Z*oinks! I got a hard one >.


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 12, 2011)

*A*nd yet...after all this time, still no one could come up with an "A"??


----------



## Waflix (Jun 12, 2011)

*B*etween the letters _B_ and _D_ lies the next letter.
*C*ake is what I will get in 5 days.
*D*ecisions have to be made.
*E*very day is 24 hours long.
*F**ck! I've lost my concentration!
*G*ood, lets try it again.
*H*appy people!
*I* am awesome.
*J*oin my community!
*K*nife to meet you!
*L*ast letter I'm going to post.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 12, 2011)

*M*e?
*N*o, maybe another person should post here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*O*h wait...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 12, 2011)

*P*oor me - you beat me to it

*Q*uick you were

*R*eally really Quick

*S*trangely very quick

*T*hat was so quick I didn't even have time to blink


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 12, 2011)

*U*mbrellas are tasty.


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 13, 2011)

*V*oltage makes your hair stand on end.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 14, 2011)

*W*hat is this I don't even...


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 14, 2011)

*X*tra sentences like this are needed to be able to proceed in the Alphabet game.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 15, 2011)

*Y*ou think so ??

*Z*ebra's - are they 'white with black stripes' or 'black with white stripes' ??

*A*nyone know the answer ??


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Jun 15, 2011)

*B*lack with white stripes is not the right answer.

*C*ouldn't you figure it out yourself?

*D*o some research before asking.

*E*ven if you can't find the answer yourself

*F***** my bad sense of humor


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 15, 2011)

*G*oogle IS my best friend

*H*owever I didn't use it for that

*I*f you want to know why

*J*ust so that I could post a 'Z'


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 15, 2011)

*K*alisiin knew that.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 15, 2011)

*L*ol, that is hilarious.
*M*y username is Darmanitan.
*N* is 1st letter of my name. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*O*reos taste great.
*P*urple bags are used to pack Oreos.
*Q*uestions relating to why I keep talking about Oreos must be kept for later.
*R*ight is the direction your eyes are following to read this sentence.
*S*lime isn't as tasty as Oreos.
*T*ortillas aren't, either.
*U*rchins excite me, but not nearly as much as Oreos and unicorns do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*V*iolins bother me. Play one and I'll throw an Oreo at you.
*W*ell, this thread really wastes my time, you know that?
*X*XI is a roman number IIRC.
*Y*ahoo! One more sentence!
*Z*ippers bother me when they get stuck; that's why I prefer Oreos.
*A*lso, you might have not noticed  that the sentence starting with 'Y' was misleading. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*B* is the letter used in the BBcode to make itself bold.
*C*ookies are good, especially Oreos.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 16, 2011)

*D*o you have a obsession for Oreos ??

*E*veryone must have one

*F*oolish of you if you don't

*G*ot my own obsession though

*H*uh !! - you thought I was talking about Oreos ??


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 16, 2011)

*I* love the white stuff....baby....in the middle of an Oreo...


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 19, 2011)

*j*ust so you know i bumped this thread


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 20, 2011)

*K*icked it along, eh?


----------



## Maid-chan (Jun 21, 2011)

*L*onely pudding...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 21, 2011)

*M*ake more friends

*N*ever be lonely again

*O*r 

*P*erhaps go Dating


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 21, 2011)

*Q*uite queer quotes....

(note - now I managed a sentence with all Q's!!)


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 21, 2011)

*R*ight. Now don't forget the Oreos.
*S*cents of Oreos can be smelled from miles away.
*T*ime to lick one myself. Who'll join?
*U*nder this roof lie 9,000 packs of Oreos.
*V*enom exists in a snake.
*W*ell, back to oreos now.
*X*tra oreo cookies are needed to satisfy me.
*Y*elling is what I'd do if I run out of oreos.
*Z*ebras are what I'd ride the day I go on a legendary hunt in search of those carrying the mystical oreos I ran out of.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 21, 2011)

*A*nd off goes Darmanitan on another Epic Quest

*B*raving the elements

*C*raving to become a Legend

*D*angerous trek ahead

*E*very bend in the path holds danger

*F*ate will determine the outcome

*G*lass of Milk close at hand

*H*oping to find the legendary Oreo


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

*I* dont even...


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 22, 2011)

*J*ust gimme the Oreos!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2011)

*k*...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 24, 2011)

*L*et's hide all the Oreos

*M*ake poor Darmanitan think they're all gone

*N*ot forgetting Kalisiin

*O*r

*P*erhaps buy ALL the Oreos

(*Q*uietly though - don't want them to know)

*R*eally clear out all the shops 

*S*ell them to Darmanitan @ higher price

*T*hen make a huge profit


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 24, 2011)

uninterested, I enrolled in this thread...


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 24, 2011)

*V*ery well, I shall have to turn to my alternate supplier of Oreos.


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 24, 2011)

wanting some oreo's myself, I do :3


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 28, 2011)

*X*-tremely unlikely, it seems, that anyone is gonna give either of us any Oreos.

*Y*a know what I mean?


----------



## Maid-chan (Jun 28, 2011)

zero for the answer

Anyone know the answer?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 28, 2011)

*B*loody hell Are we still going on about Oreos ??

*C*an't we talk about something else

*D*onuts anyone ??


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 29, 2011)

*E*veryone loves Oreos, though!!


----------



## Xuphor (Jun 29, 2011)

*F*uck oreos, they're

*G*reusomly terrible.

*H*ave a Devil's Food Cookie

*I*nstead.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 29, 2011)

*J*ust what is a Devil Food Cookie ??

*'K....*

*L*et's see

*M*ust be an American brand or something

*N*ot seen them here in the UK

*O*ld 'Google Images' search show what they look like

*P*ossibly looking like a coco flavored 'cake' covered in Chocolate

*Q*uite tasty looking though

*R*eally looks like a variation of our 'Chocolate Mini Rolls'


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 29, 2011)

*S*o what's going on in here?


----------



## patrickyugo (Jun 30, 2011)

Trippy game, I might add.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 30, 2011)

*U* got it all wrong!
*V*ery descriptive, too
*W*hat? In my opinion?
*X*enon is better than puns
*Y* doesn't this make sense
*Z*hat izh becahze I zhon't makze ayny zhense!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 30, 2011)

*A*h !! that's why 

*B*ecause I thought I was p*ssed

*C*ouldn't read that properly


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 30, 2011)

*D*idn't any of you ever have a Deep-Fried Oreo?

*E*xcellently delicious!

*F*attening as hell, though.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 30, 2011)

*G*otta try the famous Scottish Deep-fried Mars Bar

*H*ow about a Deep-Fried Pizza

*I* thought kalisin was lying about the Oreos though

*J*ust use Google Images & you see he wasn't



Spoiler


----------



## Kalisiin (Jul 2, 2011)

*K*alisiin never lies about Oreos...fried or otherwise.

*L*ike you no doubt already know, you can get them at fairs and carnivals here in Pennsylvania.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 2, 2011)

*M*oney


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 2, 2011)

*N*ot got a lot of that

*O*h how I hate not having any

*P*oor POOR me !!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Q*uestion
*R*eally is it true?
*S*eriously, I'm not joking
*T*ruely, you are broke?
*U* surprised me


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 2, 2011)

*V*errily I say upon you

*W*hat I say may not be the whole truth

*X*actly how much I have I'm not sure

*Y*et it's not as much as I had last year


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Z*ee, zhu zhouldn't zho zhat, zhor zhu zhill zhiv zha zhrong zhidea zho zhome zheeple


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 3, 2011)

*A*h -I think I get what you are saying

*B*ut it took a while

*C*ouldn't work out it all out at first

*D*on't know if it's correct though



Spoiler: what I think you said



Gee you shouldn't say that, or you will give a wrong idea to some people


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 3, 2011)

*E*veryone, listen. ca [number] [number] is (most likely) back


----------



## Kalisiin (Jul 19, 2011)

*F*uck, you mean to tell me it has been over two WEEKS since anyone posted shit here??

*G*od-Dayum...I know I been busy, but I expected someone would hold down the fort while I was gone.

*H*oly shit, I STILL can't believe it has been over two weeks...

*I*n-fucking-credible!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2011)

*J*ust a bump.


----------



## lemmymet (Jul 19, 2011)

*K*???????????????


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 19, 2011)

*L*et's see

*M*ust've been busy myself

*N*ot to post here in that time


----------



## Kalisiin (Jul 20, 2011)

*O*K...that got shit flowing again!!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 20, 2011)

*P*iss on you.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 20, 2011)

*Q*uite unsure what you're on

*R*eally I don't -

*S*pecially if you come up with that potty mouth

*T*ake a bar of soap

*U*se it.... on your mouth


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 23, 2011)

*V*ery quiet the last couple of days

*W*earing thin on thing to say


----------



## Kalisiin (Jul 24, 2011)

*X*ample, I shall make of sinharvest...

*Y*ou say "Piss on you" - well I say no....piss on YOU!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 25, 2011)

*Z*zzzzzzz

*A*lways tired I am

*B*loody shift work is a killer

*C*an't think why I do it

*D*unno - it might be because I need the Money


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

*E*ven though, I'm tired

*F*weeew I mean it >.<

*G*ee, don't know what to say here --'

*H*ow many is 5+5 ?

*I* know, this post is complete non-sense


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

*J*oining topic...

*K*, im done...


----------



## Kalisiin (Jul 26, 2011)

*J*ust go with it.

*K*alisiin's famous advice.

*L*ike, wow...we both did J and K at exactly the same time!!

*M*an, what are the odds??


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

*N*o idea


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

*O*MG


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

*P*onys are awesomesauce


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 26, 2011)

*Q*uit it about Ponies

*R*eally I mean it

*S*ick & tired of hearing about Ponies

*T*he thing I hate about ponies is...

(*U*nless you're talking about 'My Little Ponies' that is)

*V*ery often I see them s**ting in the roads

*W*ell - Dog owners have to clear up their mess... so.....


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 26, 2011)

*X*Rays and MRIs
*Y* do we get them?
*Z*hurely zha nexzht pozter vill kno
*A*s a very good question


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 26, 2011)

*B*arnacle is ugly.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 26, 2011)

*C*are to take a marshmallow?
*D*rink some water while swimming
*E*ven though the pool water is chlorine
*F*ree cabins for us
*G*reat fun while camping
*H*ello? I don't have any service!
*I* bet you know where I'm going!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 26, 2011)

*J*unk... so much junk...
*K*HAN!!!!
*L*et it be known that i mean MLP


----------



## Kalisiin (Jul 27, 2011)

*M*an, you drink POOL water??

*N*ever would I...I'd only drink OOL water.

*O*nly difference between POOL water and OOL water is that OOL water has no *"P"* in it.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 27, 2011)

*P*hone caller I just had

*Q*uite adamant I had a problem with my PC

*R*eally he did

*S*o, I told him I was a Microsoft engineer & KNEW he was a hoax caller

*T*hat got him worried

*U*seless B*stard


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

*V*agina...
>_>


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

*W*hy would you post that?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

*X*planations are not needed. I did it for the lulz


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Y* did you do it?
*Z*hough, I don'tzh kno vat zhu actzhually did


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

*A*nd now i got ninja'd


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 27, 2011)

*B*ecause i love FrozenIndignation's mustache


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 27, 2011)

*C*an't you see it's a fake one


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 27, 2011)

*D*oes it matter ?


----------



## Kalisiin (Jul 29, 2011)

*X*ample of shit that should not be posted, that's why.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 29, 2011)

*F*FS Kalisiin

*G*ood grief you've played the game long enough

*H*ow on earth did you end up on 'X'

*I* don't know


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 29, 2011)

*J*umping jacks flash im at J again
*K* i think i am starting to see a pattern here :/
*L*ittle by little my sanity leaves me
*M*LP should fix that though


----------



## Kalisiin (Jul 30, 2011)

*N*ot properly refreshing my screen, ConnonFoddr, that is how it happened.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 31, 2011)

*O*h! I get how this works!


----------



## YetoJesse (Jul 31, 2011)

perfect.
quadruppel amount of active players is all we need on this forum imo...
Remember to do the hard letters aswell even though they .... 
s... well, you know that word...


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 31, 2011)

*T*hat's funny.
*U*nicorns are people, too.
*V*ery important people at that.
*W*ait... no they're not.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 31, 2011)

*X*actly

*Y*ou KNOW unicorns aren't people


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 31, 2011)

*Z*zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..........

*A*w, I fell asleep.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

*B*ut why should I post letter B? (Oh, wait... I just did --')


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 31, 2011)

'*C*ause it was next in line.


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

*D*ivine Power!
*E*clair de Larme!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 1, 2011)

*F*amished I am

*G*otta go get something to eat

*H*ow is it I didn't realize this

*I* saw 'Eclair' in previous post

*J*ust seeing that made me Hungry


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 2, 2011)

*K*alisiin will add her 2¢ here.


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

*L*ow on ideas here >.>


----------



## machomuu (Aug 2, 2011)

*M*egaman

*N*ude

*O*n Jerome's bed.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 2, 2011)

*P*ardon ??


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

*Q*uite *adjusts monocle*


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

*R*eally?... Err... Why Megaman?... (hoped for something else...)

*S*eriously, I don't want Megaman

*T*hough it doesn't mean I don't want somebody else in this place


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 3, 2011)

Jerome10 said:
			
		

> *R*eally?... Err... Why Megaman?... (hoped for something else...)
> 
> *S*eriously, I don't want Megaman
> 
> *T*hough it doesn't mean I don't want somebody else in this place



U Mad

Ve have a probelm here ze!

What is this I don't even


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

*X*tremely sleepy..
*Y*awn..
*Z*zzzzzzzzzzz...
*A*h shit. I overslept!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

*B*andai namco needs to localize more tales of games


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 3, 2011)

*C*razy morning.

*D*ammit, I'm up too early again.


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 3, 2011)

*E*ntirely true, I agree with Frozen here


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 4, 2011)

*F*uck...when did Bandai hook up with Namco??

*G*uess I'm just too old, I remember when Namco was just Namco.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 4, 2011)

*H*andy Bundovi gave you nothing to say about Namco.

*I* think your just making that up because you are a troll.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

*J*ust so you know, im a Night Elf Hunter not a Troll


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 4, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> *J*ust so you know, im a Night Elf Hunter not a Troll


*K*illing me because you just said that.

*L*imit your ability, don't annoy me.

*M*aster the skills! FIGHT!

*N*ow, back on topic.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

*O*kay you're starting to be annoying


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 4, 2011)

*P*oor me...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

*Q*uite *adjusts monocle*
*R*est in peace sinners!!! JUDGEMENT!!!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

*S*ausagehead got banned


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 4, 2011)

*T*hat is depressing.

*U*ndo that ban, and you will be banned your self.

*V*andalizing property is bad.

*W*hile having fun.

*X*ylophones are fun as well.

*Y*ou will die.

*Z* Man just died.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*A* new set has begun.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

*B*oring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*C*an this topic truly fail to amuse me?
*D*amn you cruel fate!!!
*E*ternally I shall dispise you!!!
*F*OR EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVER!!!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

*G*ive me a chocolate cookie or i turn into HULK and get the whole jar


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 4, 2011)

*H*uh

*I* didn't know the Hulk Liked cookies

*J*ust though he was a little off coloured


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

*K*ryptonite cookies were already taken by that fag in panthose


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 4, 2011)

*L*olwut? Whats a panthose?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)

*M*aybe you should google search for it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 4, 2011)

*N*ot the smartest thing to do with safe search off on google images


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

*O*f course what did you expect


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 4, 2011)

*P*orn?


----------



## jonesman99 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Q*uite the contrary... its an educational program.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 4, 2011)

*R*eally? Because I saw an image involving fecal matter and pantyhose. *shudders*


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 5, 2011)

*S*eriously? well i saw nice pics when i typed the word in


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

*T*erribly hard for me to imagine that as a possibility...


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 5, 2011)

*U*nless you want me as an enemy....admit that it is not nice, referring to someone...anyone...as a "fag" - TAKE IT BACK!!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 5, 2011)

*V*ery much unlikely to do so, Superman IS a fag


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

*W*ut?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 5, 2011)

*X*-Ray is all he has for coolness


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 5, 2011)

*Y*ou know Superman had other powers as well ??

*Z*ero weaknesses to illness (except Kyptonite that is)

*A*nd he could Fly

*B*low super cool breath

*C*ould bend metal in his bare hands

*D*on't know about you but..

*E*ven I wouldn't mind some of his powers


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

*F*FS he could disguise himself simply by wearing glasses...


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 5, 2011)

*G*enius disguise i tell you


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

*H*i


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

*I* dont even... wait, that has been done before hasn't it...


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

*J*a


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

*K*, I should think of something original for the sake of this topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*L*o and behold, for i am making a specticle of myself!!!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

*M*y God that post was unoriginal


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

*N*ot to eat your pudding flavored goat but the flying apple ghost saves those who drown in the despair of nonsense, eat its fruit and head for the garden of waffle irons made out of jelly!!! ... Yeah I lack originality >_


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

*O*BJECTION!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

*P*udding


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

*Q*uit it


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 5, 2011)

*R*ound 2, FIGHT!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 5, 2011)

*S*werved to the Left

*T*hen 

*U*ndercut with the right

*V*eered to the left

*W*ham

*X*XXX it !

*Y*ou got me in the gut


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

*A*nother cycle of this game begins


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

*B*AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

*C*onfound it, no one noticed i skipped z


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 6, 2011)

*D*o You Wanna Date My Avatar ?


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 6, 2011)

*E*veryone needs to quit using the word "fag."

*F*ind it very offensive, I do.

*G*od sakes, it is as bad as calling a black person the "n" word.

*H*ow can you be so goddamned insensitive - to keep using that word??

*Z*EBRAS don't use nasty names.

*I* fixed the fact that Z was missed...carry on, starting with J.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

*J*eez, there goes my special lack of Z moment >_


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 6, 2011)

*K*a..ka..ro..tooo (Broly style)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

*L*ets just forget what the scouter says and fill this episode with flashback sequences.


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

*M*oar tea, I want moar!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

*N*o moar tea for you


----------



## machomuu (Aug 6, 2011)

*O*bjection!! This is Godot: Coffee for All!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

*P*lease give me some coffee


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Q*uery accepted: here is your coffee


----------



## machomuu (Aug 6, 2011)

*R*eturn my coffee to me at once.


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 6, 2011)

*S*tay calm, we can still make you moar coffee


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 6, 2011)

*T*oo bad, I drank it all


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 6, 2011)

*U*nless you prefer Tea

*V*ery good for you I'm told

*W*hat about some Earl grey


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

*X*actly what i wanted, TQ


----------



## machomuu (Aug 7, 2011)

*Z*varri!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

*Y* you no post y?

*A*nd ever on and on, i continue, circling with nothing but my... never mind...


----------



## machomuu (Aug 7, 2011)

*B*ecause I don't know my AB*C*s


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

*C*ome on even DORA knows it


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 7, 2011)

*D*o you mean Dumb Dora??

*E*veryone quit using the word I hate, I noticed...so thank you, thank you, thank you folks...I really, really, REALLY hate that word.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

*F*rankly, i agree


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 7, 2011)

*G*ood point, but what is this word anyway?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

*H*ell if i know


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 7, 2011)

*I*ndignation! (what? you said hell, I thought you opened the gates >.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

*J*elly now that i know teh word!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

*K*neel before me!!!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

*L*et me kneel before you good sir


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

*M*y, I most certainly did not expect for anyone to actually do it...


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

*N*obody but me my good sir, i am your devoted servant


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

*O*kay then, I order you to stop being my servant


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 7, 2011)

*P*leasing you my good sir, now i hereby declare to stop being your servant


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 7, 2011)

*Q*uite impeccable *adjusts... wait i no longer have a monocle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 8, 2011)

*R*eally sorry i took it as a little bonus after being fired as your servant, my good sir..


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 8, 2011)

*S*o that everyone knows...the word I REALLY hate is a word starting with "F" that is used meanly against homosexuals.

*T*otally unnecessary, is the use of that word...I'm not even homosexual, and I hate the word.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 8, 2011)

*U*nless you live in the UK

*V*ery sure that particular word....

*W*ell - it does have different meanings here

*X*amples - the 3-letter version of the word is a cigarette

*Y*et - the 6-letter version is a kind of meat-ball


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 8, 2011)

*Z*ebras dont complain for their name


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

*A*nd here we are again, its always such a pleasure, remember when you tried to kill me twice?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 8, 2011)

*B*et you didn't see that coming


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

*C*ant say I didn't.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 8, 2011)

*D*uh, thought so since you'r still breathin after 2 attempts


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

*E*ven if I die, I'll just be brought back to life...


----------



## machomuu (Aug 8, 2011)

*G*odot can f*** the letter *F*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

*F*ail


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 8, 2011)

*H*uh ?

*I*'ve missed something

*J*ust saw a time warp occur in these posts


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 8, 2011)

*L*iterally a warp zone


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

*K*, this should not be happening >_


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 8, 2011)

*M*ind you, it wasn't me starting it


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

*N*either did I >_


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 8, 2011)

*O*h dear

*P*erhaps it was a 

*Q*uantum Leap


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

*R*eally now, who would allow a quantum leap to exist here?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 8, 2011)

*S*eriously it's up to the god of GBA Temp, the all mighty *insert name here*


----------



## machomuu (Aug 8, 2011)

*T*he almighty Godot, of course.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

*U*nderstandable that you bear these delusions Godot, however, we all know who is the real God of GBA temp


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 8, 2011)

*V*ery much true, and it can only be..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 8, 2011)

*W*ell obviously it is none other than...


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

*X*E ALMIGHTY DISCO EYEBALL


Spoiler



[titleersona 4 spoiler...kinda]


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

*Z*e one and only!


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 9, 2011)

*A*h, that's true, CannonFoddr, some things mean different things in Britain.

*B*ritish folk, for example, occasionally enjoy a dessert known as "spotted dick."

*C*an you imagine any American trying to eat that?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

*D*ude, that's gross!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 9, 2011)

*E*specially if you're say

'*F*ancy coming over to taste my spotted dick'

*G*ood job I'll never give an invite like that


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

*H*ave some spotted dick before sleep, darling


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

*I* won't.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

*J*eez... who thought calling it that would be a good idea?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

*K*udos to whoever thought calling it that would be a good idea


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

*L*ets change the subject, i like coffee


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

*M*e too, but i hate milk in my cofee.. only 1 sugar


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

*N*ow I like my coffee as strong as possible


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

*O*ic now how you got your ninja skillz


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

*P*ost here long enough and you become a GBAtemp ninja eventually


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

*Q*uantity over quality? hmmm


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

*R*eally more like quality derived from quantity.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

*S*o if i get it right, i should stick around and post shitloads to master the way of the ninja


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> *J*eez... who thought calling it that would be a good idea?


*T*he same person who thought Wunderboner would be a good name.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

*T*rue, its possible.

Edit:
*U*hh i got ninja'd... and eww...


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

*V*ery funny the master ninja getting ninja'd, i need a way to stop laughing


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

*W*ell I though no one would be active so i let my guard down >_>


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

*A*las this proves a worthty lesson - ninjas do not sleep! NEVA!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

*X*plain to me why this interdimensional buisness is wrapped around my head but...
*Y* can i getz back to toe keee oh!?
*Z*eglious is the black knight!!!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

*A*aaaaaaaaaaaaaand boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

*B*ut letter *A* was already done on previous page
*C*an't be arsed now all is back in working order
*D*on't hate me for screwing up some letters
*E*ffectively i jumped 3
*F*orgive me pls


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

*G*reat ninja
*H*obits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 isen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 guard


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

*G*ot ninja'd* U *


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

*J*a, you did


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

*K*ILL


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

*L*ets not but say we did


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

*M*aster ninja teach me techniques


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

*O*h no.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

*N*o


----------



## machomuu (Aug 9, 2011)

*P*oop, I skipped N, *q*uite a rapacious mistake on my *s*ide, well, *t*ata, my non-existant *u*terus hurts *v*ery badly, oh *w*hen will the *x*ylophone play my life's ending song *y*et with *z*eal?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

*A*nd I'm going to skip the rest.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

*B*eware of the letter eaters


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

*C*ause otherwise they nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

*D*on't talk shit about total


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

*E*ven i dont even


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

*F*ight your way through the wood my cute little red hood


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

*G*ah, wut?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

*H*ow you talk shit about total!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

*I* dont even-


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

*J*ust noticed you tried to trick me not wishing anything so i can't corrupt it


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

*K*, but was the intentional?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

*L*et me think about it.. i think not since you edited and made a wish


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

*M*eaning i make mistakes sometimes >_


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

*N*ot worry, Mistake is Human


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

*O*nly problem is that i am not human... Vampire...


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

*P*ardon my ignorance, will you make me one of your kind?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

*Q*uite unfortunate... i cannot


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

*R*eally? howcome?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

*S*imple, i kill anything i suck the blood out of... Did you expect me to sparkle or something?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

*T*o be honest, i thought you would spare my life and make me vampire


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

*U*nfortunately i am not thirsty at present, so you are spared


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

*V*egetarian vampire are you?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

*W*hat? I suck blood from my victims, how could i be a vegetarian?!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

*X*treme conditions can make you drink blood from rats or ponies


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

*Y*es on the rats, but no on the ponies, i am not a cannibal.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

*Z*orro himself ate the ear of his loyal horse out of anger, one day


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 9, 2011)

*A*nd i guess it gave him the much needed strength to do whatever he does


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

*B*et he can't do that to a lovely pony


----------



## Ace (Aug 10, 2011)

*A*MAGHAD IT WORKED!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 10, 2011)

*C*an't believed that worked! Now undo it Ace Faith!


----------



## Ace (Aug 10, 2011)

*D*o I HAVE to?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 10, 2011)

*E*h? The whole front page of the EoF got locked.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 10, 2011)

*E*veryone will agree with me when I say you should! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



NINJA'd
someone do "F" as I cba to change it now.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 10, 2011)

*F*ine. As you wish, master!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 10, 2011)

*G*uys i m eating grapes


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2011)

*H*ello, I am back from my 24 hour suspension... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that was a fun time


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 10, 2011)

*I* welcome you back, proud temper


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2011)

*J*ust wonder why he bothered to give me that kind of suspension :/ it was literally pointless to me


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 10, 2011)

*K*ratos the God of War Himself is wondering about that.. mmm


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2011)

*L*ets see how long it takes before he suspends me again


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 10, 2011)

*M*aybe one day, maybe one week.. spotted him lurking around for a prey earlier, closing threads


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2011)

*N*o way to know how to prevent it, no need to worry


----------



## machomuu (Aug 10, 2011)

*O*verlord Zenon pwns Kratos.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 10, 2011)

*P*riere pwns Zenon


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 11, 2011)

*Q*ualifying Kratos weaker than Overlord Zenon are you?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 11, 2011)

*R*eally, it's obvious that Overlord Zenon is more powerful than Kratos... well, assuming its the real overlord Zenon...


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 11, 2011)

*S*eriously? i mean.. SERIOUSLY!? I had to bump this from Page 2


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 11, 2011)

*T*hat's weird - can't see your name on page 2

*U*nless you're talking about the last 2 pages

*V*ery confusing if you don't make yourself clear

*W*ell - I think so anyway


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 11, 2011)

*X*planation is, page 2 from the EoF.. broke my lil sweet heart


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

*Y*ay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this has this slipped to page 2...
*Z*am!!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 12, 2011)

*A*nnoyed about that

*B*est try & keep this game on first page

*C*an't have it slipping into obscurity 

*D*on't know why it became 'unstickied' though


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

*E*h, guess one of the mods ran out of adhesives.


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 12, 2011)

*F*uck, that's a whole lot of posts since I mentioned "spotted dick."


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

*G*reetings, its good to be back! Bad Gateway anyone?


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 12, 2011)

*G*oogle up "spotted dick" if you don't believe me.

*H*ell, I laughed my ass off when I first found out about it...

*I *tell you, believe it or not, the first place I encountered this was in a Harry Potter book.

(moved this stuff down because another person added a "G" while I was editing my post)


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

*J*elly ninja skillz were VERY effective


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 12, 2011)

*K*alisiin only knows Samurai skills.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

*L*egacy from my Master of the EoF, and his name is..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

*M*aster "FrozenIndignation"?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 12, 2011)

*N*inja Gayden


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 13, 2011)

*O*h dear - we're back on the 'Masters'/'Ninja' & 'Spotty Dick' posts again

*P*erhaps we're running out of subjects to talk about

*Q*uite how that happens I don't know

*R*eally - there MUST be more to talk about


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

*S*ure there is, like how prinnies are so damn cute


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

*T*rue they are, but not as cute as PONIES


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

*U* are awesome! PONIES FTW!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

*V*ery awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ponies FTW!!!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

*W*ho never been wowed by a pony beauty? i mean, NEVER!? well this person ain't human!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

*X*treme pony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

*Y*ou get that right!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 P 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 O 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 N 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Y


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

*Z*oos are full of ponies. But not as many as Equestria has


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

*A*nd what evil prick would put ponies in a zoo?!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

*B*astards should be locked in cages too.. any pony should live their life FREE


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

*C*ouldn't agree more! We should release them!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

*D*irection, the zoo! NOW


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

*E*ugene Victor Tooms will help us


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

"*F*un" times lie ahead for those who defrost my indignation


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

*G*uys i think im pregnant!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

*H*ahahahaha, as if THAT would ever happen


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

*I*m serious i got cramps in my belly.. eww


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

*J*elly anyone? BTW can I be the father? I mean I already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you so I'm halfway there.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

*K* but baby is pony or prinny anyway


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

*L*ove ponies and prinnies, I do.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

*M*aybe you can suggest a name for the newcomer already?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

*N*o, let science gawk and laugh at its misfortune first... then you can name it...


----------



## Paarish (Aug 13, 2011)

*O*h names eh?
Hmm...  how about Star Shine if its a pony?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

*P*rinny dash if its a pony, and Rainbow d00d if its a prinny


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

*Q*ueen diamond for a pony and Migthy dood for a prinny


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

*R*ainbow dash d00d


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

*S*upersonic.. Electronic.. my pants are tight


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

*T*ry setting them on fire


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

*U*hh you want me to die


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

*V*ery unlikely for you to die... at worst third degree burns


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

*W*ell now im feeling way better, and set my pants on fire right away


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 13, 2011)

*W*hat of earth have I missed


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

*X* letter is my guess


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

*Y*es, that would be about right


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

*Z*ebra is cuter than Pony?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

*A*HAHAHA, the only zebra that is on par with ponies is zecora


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2011)

*B*ut who is zecora to compete with the pure beauty of a pony anyway


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2011)

*C*ould it be that Zecora... is also a pony?
*D*erp, what do you call a young zebra anywayz?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

*E*h i think they are baby zebra.. i dunno


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 14, 2011)

*F*or goodness sake

*G*oing on and on about ponies

*H*ow about some other animals 

*I* just get fed up hearing about ponies all the time


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

*J*eez, I'm bored...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

*k* lets not talk about ponies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lets talk about pegasi


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

*L*ame.. why the hate on Ponies, i ask!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

*M*eh, back to ponies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i like the pink one


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

*n*o, pink is my pony you get the blue one


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

*O*k, i shall keep the one that is 20% cooler


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

*P*erfect, and i keep the one that is 40% cuter


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

*Q*uiet one is mine too


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

*R*eally i think my lil hamster beat your blue pony anytime in cuteness


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

*S*ure, but at least mine is 20% cooler


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

*T*errible mistake, sir you not see my GABO when he roll in his sand, in his little ashtray.. CUTE!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

*U* gave him an ashtray


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

*V*erify, up there to the right on the floor







GABO sandbox.. his toilet as he do his pee pee.. also his stock as he bury some food in the sand.. and also his bathroom since he do those cute rolls in that.. and well, in his own pee.. right


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

*W*hy is it so damn cute~


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

*X*tremely cute indeed


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

*y* SO CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTE?!~~~~~


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

*Y*es see him lookin for some food, standin on his two feet like a lil human in a fur coat.. ewww
*Z*e ninja got me


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

*A*h yes, i tend to do that


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

*B*ad ninja is bad


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

*C*an't blame the ninja, if YOU were too slow


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

*C*an i has be ninja'd?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

*d*00d, guess so


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

*E*ugene Victor Tooms is also a ninja


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

*F*rikken ninjas


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

*G*uys, be careful to not say His name he might hear us


----------



## Paarish (Aug 14, 2011)

*H*uh? Do you mean... "Xavier"?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

*I* dont care if that pedo can hear us or not


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

*J*ust mean Him.. Eugene.. Victor..Tooms.. EVT to avoid his lurking presence for our livers


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

*K*, how many times have i ninja'd you?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

*L*et's see.. for today i think about 4 times


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

*M*y my, i sure have been busy


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

*N*ot something you should be proud of


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

*O*dd, i would have thought it would be a time of ninja festivity BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

*P*ff you just love the thought of me going WTH getting ninja'd


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

*Q*uite wrong there ol' chap


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

*R*eally? can i believe you?


----------



## Lokao0 (Aug 14, 2011)

*S*omething isn't quite right here.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

*T*ruthfully I'm not really the kind of person most people trust 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i got ninja'd


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)

*U*nliekely to happen but it bring a smile on my face


----------



## Lokao0 (Aug 14, 2011)

*V*iewing by this point, it seem much likely. Are you that sure?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 14, 2011)

*W*ell i though it was true, but you just ninjad me didn't you?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

*X*-ray aint needed to be positive about it


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

*Y*er xray makes people sterile i think


----------



## Lokao0 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Z*ero chance that X-rays to that. I'm not completely sure, but who cares


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

*A*hahaha, well whatever makes you sleep better at night


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

*B*ecause i got fertile fat ballz right there


----------



## Lokao0 (Aug 15, 2011)

*C*ause you never used them, right?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 15, 2011)

*D*ragon Balls are better.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

*E*normous and frequently used, i can't complain


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 15, 2011)

*F*irefox is the best browser ever!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 15, 2011)

*G*oogle Chrome ain't bad either

*H*ate IE - always seems slow/sluggish to me

*I* prefer Chrome

*J*ust that SOME sites don't work right with it


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 15, 2011)

*K*alisiin agrees - Firefox is best, I don't care for Chrome, though...a lot of sites I like don't work right with Chrome.

*L*ikelihood that I'll ever use *Internet Exploder* again...zero.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

*M*ay i suggest ie is crap?


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

*N*o!



Spoiler



I'm joking! I prefer chrome or firefox


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

*O*h my i was scared for a sec you was serious


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

*P*lease! I only use IE as a last resort


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

*Q*uite comforting thought, i feel better now


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

*R*eally? Are you sure? You look like you were gonna have a heart attack


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

*S*eriously? maybe i should relax with a slow browser then


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

*T*o be honest, you're crazy


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

*U*h, tell me something i don't already know


----------



## machomuu (Aug 15, 2011)

*V*olt Tackle was a move used in Pulseman and was integrated into Pokemon, did you know that?


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 15, 2011)

*W*ater gun might have that kind of history too!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

*X*TREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEME unrelated statement...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 15, 2011)

*Y*ou are correct my friend

*Z*osteriform

*A* word that means 'shaped like a girder'

*B*et that's just as random a post as above


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

*C*orrect, as random as a candlestick up one's arse running naked in a cemetery on a full moon night


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

*D*ont give me anymore mental images >_


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

*E*xtremely good mental image, that gave me.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

*F*uck sake! Double post


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

*F*un little double post ya got there


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 15, 2011)

*H*uh - 2 'F' posts 

*I* don't know - some people - tut tut


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

*J*ellies, go corrupt my wish for even more mental image


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

*K*nives are sharp, and are even more so when thrown at a double post


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

*L*ook.. why you take so long to send PM? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Forget about it. Too late now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(that was at koimayeul btw)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

*M*y, what PM?
Edit:
*N*evermind


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

*O*h dont worry there is one coming for ya!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

*P*roblem? :trollface:


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

*Q* comes after P
and thank you Xav~
(I like the attention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

*r*eally you guys are spoiled


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

*S*poiled!? How dare you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Ok, maybe a little bit


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

*T*otally not spoiled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



Y U NO BELIEVE ME?!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

*U*ltimately spoiled!



Spoiler



Eugene watches you both!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

*V*ery annoying. You keep bringing him up!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

*W*hat? mine is about ponies


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

*W*ell, it's for your safety.. you guys will thank me later


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

*X*av got ninja'd again?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 15, 2011)

*Y*es you did, and apparently, so did i


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 16, 2011)

*Z*owie...someone forgot "G" this time around...and no one else noticed.

*G*ood thing I did!!

*A*ll-righty, then, y'all can carry on, starting with "B" since I just made up the missing "G"


----------



## kevan (Aug 16, 2011)

*B*rain=Hurt


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 16, 2011)

*C*an you lick yo own ballz such as dogs?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

*D*erp?!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 16, 2011)

*E*rp?!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

*F*udge tastes like fudge :/


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 16, 2011)

*G*ollum is soooo hot


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2011)

*H*uh?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 there is no way that... that THING, is hot!!!
*I* arte srs in EoF


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 17, 2011)

*J*elly beans made of crack is baaad


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 17, 2011)

*J*ust coz you cant tap that, you shouldn't hate.
*K*iss Gollum twice and you'll know that you love it.
*L*ol jk~

(you see wot i did there?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 17, 2011)

*M*an, if I could "lick my own balls" as koimayeul suggests, it would be a miracle, seeing as I don't have any! (balls, that is)

*N*uts, balls, cubes, jewels...what other names can we think up for "testicles"?

*O*nly a few pages back we were talking about spotted dick...so why not??


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 17, 2011)

*P*ardon ?!?!

*Q*uite a bit I've missed here

*R*eally I have

*S*ometime back when I looked

*T*here's were numerous posts of Ponies

*U*nder a few pages more and...

*V*ocabulary has changed to discussions of 'privates'

*W*hat is the hell is the world coming to ??


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 17, 2011)

*X*tinction my good sir, as it is going!

*Y*es i mean APOCALYPSE

*Z*e end ..


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 17, 2011)

*A*nd a new beggining shall rise


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2011)

*B*ah, i hate double posters


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

*C*So do I.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 18, 2011)

*D*itto


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

*E*very pokemon after the first generation has been goofy lookin...


----------



## machomuu (Aug 18, 2011)

*F***kin' true.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 18, 2011)

*G*uys what are you talkin about? what is "pokemon"?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 18, 2011)

*H*uh - you never heard of them

*I* though everyone has heard of them

*J*ust that not everyone actually LIKES them


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 18, 2011)

*K* how is this not stickied, as well?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 18, 2011)

*L*Because.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 18, 2011)

*M*eh gimme reasons or i wont sleep all night


----------



## machomuu (Aug 18, 2011)

*N*o.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

*O*r it could be its not active enough?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 18, 2011)

*P*erhaps


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 18, 2011)

*Q*uite enough stickies for my tastes anyway


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 19, 2011)

*R*eally? but this game has more pages than the other.. sticky plx!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

*S*o damn sticky in here >_


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 19, 2011)

*T*o be honest i forgot to wash hands after some.. well.. pizza eating


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

*T*hat's what she said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*U* little ninja!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

*V*lah, vat is ziz i dun even


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 19, 2011)

*W*haaaatttttt!!

*X*actly what is we're talking about now ??

*Y*ou seem to be requesting the thread to be 'stickied'

*Z*zzzzz - oopps sorry dozed off there (dam shift work)

*A*nyway, many thanks for requesting this to be stickied

*B*efore it was stickied

*C*an't understand why it became un-stickied


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

*D*id someone run out of adhesive?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 19, 2011)

*E*eeeyup.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

*F*uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu- >_


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 19, 2011)

*G*rog


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

*H*mm, i quite fancy a pitcher of grog


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 19, 2011)

*I*ndignation-----Frozen?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

*J*a, as frozen as a popsicle...


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 19, 2011)

*K*alisiin says, "only someone with no imagination forces a letter by doing something like "LBecause."

*L*azy way of doing things.

*M*uch quicker than trying to think up a word that actually starts with L that you could use in a real sentence that says "Because."

*N*ow I REALLY have totally lost faith in the younger generation.

*O*ught to be against the rules to do something stupid like "LBecause" to get the L.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 19, 2011)

*P*or *q*ue do you write such an *r*epetitive and *s*trenuous?  *T*hat was *u*nnecessary to use so many *v*owels, *w*hy would you not use the letter "*X*" at all?  *Y*ou sir, are a non-*z*ealous dog.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 19, 2011)

*A*aah! Why did you do that!?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 19, 2011)

*B*ecause he can!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 19, 2011)

*C*an't he do it like a normal person!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*D*oing it one line at a time


----------



## machomuu (Aug 19, 2011)

*E*xception=me.  No *F***kin' way.  *G*od help you.

...:Trollface:


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 19, 2011)

*H*i, i shit brix i eat cement in powder


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 19, 2011)

*I* don't know

*J*ust because machomuu done it that way

*K*an't see him breaking the rules

*L*ets see - 'Create a new post of a single sentence (preferably)'

*M*mmm - Yep he did

*N*ow what else ? - 'Each new post's sentence must start with the next letter in the alphabet'

*O*rdinarally - he DID start the sentence with the next letter

*P*erhaps  though he shouldn't of had multiple letters in one line though

*Q*uite a good way of doing it

*R*eally it is

*S*o - did he break the rules of the game ??

*T*hat's debatable


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

*U*h, who cares about the rules?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 19, 2011)

*V*ery little of us, i assume


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 19, 2011)

*W*ell i have always considered them to be more like guidelines


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

*X*plain why I always have to come up with something for the letter "x," nao!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

*Y*ou are X tremely awesome


----------



## machomuu (Aug 20, 2011)

*Z*crew the rules, I have money!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

*A*nd this is once again starting.
*B*etter be interesting this time.
*C*an i hope for something interesting?
*D*ont know what i should expect.
*E*ven i dont know what this topic will come up with.
*F*or all i know it will be a bunch of spam.
*G*reat thing to have in the eof, don't get me wrong.
*H*ell, i love the spam here.
*I* just dont want it all the time.
*J*ust too much to have it everywhere.
*K*nife some spam into a sandwich and realize how thick it is.
*L*et me just say that spam is not tasty when its too thick.
*M*ostly because it feels too much like filler.
*N*ot that filler is a bad thing.
*O*bviously under the right circumstances it can be quite good.
*P*roblably a good example would be bleach.
*Q*uite a big block of filler it is.
*R*eally strange how well known it is though.
*S*till, at least no one shouts BELIEVE IT all the time.
*T*rouble with naruto is that is unbearably annoying.
*U*nbelieveable though that it is so damn popular.
*V*alvatorez looks like a great protagonist to change the subject.
*W*hy am I anticipating disgaea 4 so much?!
*X*treme level grinding?
*Y*eah, i suppose its just the whole package of awesomeness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Z*uh?! how did... when did i?!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 20, 2011)

***


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

*#*
*A*nd we are back to the beginning again.
*B*ored...so freaking bored...
*C*an't sleep either..
*D*amn, this really sucks.
*E*eeeyup.
*F*orget this..
*G*ood bye!
...
*H*a, did you really think I would go to sleep this early? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*I* won't, so...yeah.
*J*ust gonna spam.
*K*eep spamming..
*L*ots of spam.
*M*aps=spam?
*N*ope.
*O*kay..maybe.
*P*robably is, though.
*Q*uite certain it is.
*R*eally, I am.
*S*h*t, am I really going to letter "z"?
*T*o be honest, maybe I am...
*U* just wait and see.
*V*ictory will be mine!
*W*hy am I the only one playing this?
*X*PLAIN THIS BULLSHIT!
*Y*ou...can't? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Z*zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....I'm tired...not! hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*A*nd back to the start we go!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

*B*rilliant... just brilliant...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

*C*an I do it a second time?
*D*ood..I wish I could...
*E*eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyup.
*F*irst time I ever did that, though.
*G*od, it took forever to type that on my ipad..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

*H*eh, ive been wanting to do that myself


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 20, 2011)

*I* want to do it again, but I cbf doing it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

*J*a, i cbf too


----------



## Langin (Aug 20, 2011)

*K*ay I enter this tread noaaaahhhww


----------



## machomuu (Aug 20, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> *#*
> *A*nd we are back to the beginning again.
> *B*ored...so freaking bored...
> *C*an't sleep either..
> ...


*L*BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWwww!!!  * is an asterisk, so it's A


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

*M*y, would you at least try to play this properly?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 20, 2011)

*N*o.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 20, 2011)

*O*h why not


----------



## YetoJesse (Aug 20, 2011)

Probably trolling :troll:


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 20, 2011)

*Q*ant be arsed


----------



## machomuu (Aug 20, 2011)

*R*ant be arsed...wait
*R*un!  Ant be arsed!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 20, 2011)

*S*o i heard you like prinnies so i put pony in your coffee


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2011)

*T*hou art a pony.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 21, 2011)

*U*nicorn, not pony


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

*V*erily?
*W*hat happens when you remove a unicorn's horn i wonder


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)

*X* again...
*Y* U NO GIVE ME OTHER LETTER?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 21, 2011)

*Z*EAL!

[youtube]Xsj5xjoLXtE[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

*A*nd to you machomuu


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 21, 2011)

*B*ut i recall that song and that game.. thanks for bringing it to my memory yet again


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

*C*hrono trigger is one of the best games i have ever pirated


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 21, 2011)

*D*00d, i had to pirate it on my psone like 15 years ago but i got an excuse.. it never made it to France before the Ds version on last year iirc


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

*E*hehe, it never came here either


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 21, 2011)

*F*fs, we deprived of the best games in some areas


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

*G*ot to love piracy and imports for that


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 21, 2011)

*H*ave to agree here, god bless those ways to get our paws on stuff!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2011)

*I* love region free stuff


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 21, 2011)

*J*ust like any1 stuck in some shitty places worldwide


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 22, 2011)

*K*alisiin says "Up with Piracy" that is done because there is LITERALLY NO OTHER WAY to obtain the desired game.

*L*ike, I mean, LITERALLY no other way, which includes buying it legitimately.

*M*an, but I'll be damned if I am deprived of some game just because some executive decides he does not want to sell it in a specific country, or whatever.

*N*or will I tolerate them stopping production of good old-school games to be replaced by crappy new-fangled games that suck...and then depriving me of the ability to ever get my hands on the good old-school stuff!!

*O*nly way to obtain some of those games is via piracy!!

*P*iracy has it's place...if it is done for personal use only...and done only when there is no other way to obtain the wanted game.

*Q*uite frankly, I do not view that action as even being piracy!

*R*eally, the game companies should provide for a way to get wanted items - even if you have a site where one could pay to download ROMs of the stuff they don't want to make and sell in brick-and-mortar stores.

*S*eriously, I would pay for some of the games I in fact swiped...if there had been a way for me to do so.

*T*hat is to say, I really would choose to pay the original company to download a ROM...than download one for free...given a choice.

*U*nlikely, however, that the game companies will ever wake up to reality, and actually go the route of iTnues, Napster, and others.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 22, 2011)

*V*ery creative alphabet use on the piracy matter

*W*owed me as i was reading

*X*pressing a valid opinion with arguments 

*Y*ep.. i can only agree with you there

*Z*ero objection from my side, kudos now on to a new cycle and a sticky!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 23, 2011)

*A*nd i must agree with the above.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 23, 2011)

*B*loody hell

*C*an't really disagree with that

*D*oubt it'll ever happen though


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 23, 2011)

*E*h we never know what tomorrow is made of


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2011)

*F*$##$ I just stubbed my toe.
*G*rass is cool
*H*rth is cool
*I* am cool
*J*ust doing stuff.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 23, 2011)

*L*OL


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

*M*y, i knew it would not take long.
*N*onsense a plenty


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 24, 2011)

*O*Rly

*P*erhaps we should start talking sense again

*Q*uite when THAT was I can't remember

*S*eriously - I can't

*T*he bit about piracy was sort of serious though


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

*U*nderstandably so, the structure of this game tends to lend itself to nonsense and spam.


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 24, 2011)

*V*ery funny it is...when someone ELSE stubs their toe...

*W*ell, I must offer thanks to those who agreed with my piracy rant.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 24, 2011)

*X*treme unrelated post


----------



## machomuu (Aug 24, 2011)

*Y*arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 24, 2011)

*Z*ubo is better than pokemon!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 24, 2011)

*A*h, no.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 25, 2011)

*B*ananas are very meh


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

*C*ant say i agree


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 25, 2011)

*D*oughnuts are better

*E*veryone has their favorite one

*F*YI - mine's chocolate with spinkles on

*G*oo-y Jam one's are my second favorite


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

*H*ate to say, i hate donuts.


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 25, 2011)

*I* like donuts!

*J*ust gimme some Boston Cremes and I am happy


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 25, 2011)

*K*, whatever


----------



## Paarish (Aug 25, 2011)

*L*ike, you know, whatever...


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 25, 2011)

*M*aybe would you like Sausage Heads?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 25, 2011)

*N*o.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 25, 2011)

*O*h dear - definitively not

*P*lease don't mention THAT name again

*S*ick & tired seeing the 'games' he did


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 25, 2011)

*Q*uite right so please anybody don't even mention them anymore

*R*aging won't accomplish anything BTW


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 25, 2011)

*S*orry realized  I made a mistake

*T*he letter 'S' was put before 'Q'


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 26, 2011)

*U*navoidable edits soon followed...


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 26, 2011)

*V*ery glad am I, that that jerk Sausage Head isn't around anymore.

*W*ankerus Majorus....was his species.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 26, 2011)

*XYZABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVW
*

*X* marks the spot.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 26, 2011)

*Y*es, cheating IS fun


----------



## machomuu (Aug 26, 2011)

*ZEAL!*

[youtube]aM9OfRWbgJo[/youtube]


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 26, 2011)

*A*nyone notice we actually had a double 'X' post ??


----------



## machomuu (Aug 26, 2011)

*B*no.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 26, 2011)

*C*heater !!!

*D*idn't you know that 'no' doesn't start with a 'B'


----------



## machomuu (Aug 26, 2011)

*E*h...well it does in Gibberish.


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 27, 2011)

*F*irst it was "LBecause" and now it's "Bno."

*G*oddamn it, if you're gonna cheat like that, quit playing.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 27, 2011)

*H*ave to agree, play it properly or GTFO


----------



## machomuu (Aug 27, 2011)

*I* looked at the OP and that's not against the rules


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 27, 2011)

*J*ust to clarify - It's true it's not in the rules not to cheat

*K*rap !! - gotta think of a way to change them

*L*et's see how I could change them

*M*ust be a way

*N*o misunderstandings then

*O*opps just realized I cheated on 'K'


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 27, 2011)

*P*ardon me but i have to take a dump right now


----------



## machomuu (Aug 28, 2011)

*Q*uack, that's what a duck said.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 28, 2011)

*R*eally ??


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 28, 2011)

*S*i.
*T*hat's what the duck said.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 29, 2011)

*U*uuuhhhhh .. that's what the pony said.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 29, 2011)

*V*ery awesome ponies are.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 29, 2011)

*W*hat the hell - we're back on ponies AGAIN !!!


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 29, 2011)

*X*treme ponies?
*Y*ou are giving me a headache...


----------



## machomuu (Aug 29, 2011)

_*Zeal!*_
[youtube]9R-Isx2b-GE[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 30, 2011)

*A*nd so I begin!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 30, 2011)

*B*loody hell 'machomuu' - do you wait for the letter 'Z'


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

*C*an't wait to snipe the next z >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

*D*00d! My comp keeps crashing on me! >.<
*E*eeeeeyup.
*F*our times already.. >.>
*G*od...It's also pretty damn good at
*H*eating up too..
*I* wanna toss this POS out the window!
*J*ust you wait.
*K*an't wait to see this thing explode!
*L*alalalala~
*M*an, I'm bored.
*N*ot one thing to do today..
*O*SHI- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*P*lease excuse me while I "study"
*Q*uite boring stuff.
*R*eally.
*S*h*t, am I really going to the letter 'z'? Aww, yeeeeaaaaaaah!
*T*oo soon, man...too soon...
*U* SUSPECT NOTHING. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*V*ery, very bored now...
*W*ill leave this right here.
*X*cellent... LOLOLOLOLOLOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Y*OU GUYS FIGHT OVER THE LETTER Z!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

*Z*eal is awesome


----------



## machomuu (Aug 30, 2011)

*A*llah is spelled YHWH.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2011)

*B*eat you to it


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 30, 2011)

*C*ool. I should do that again sometime.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

*D*on't want this to fall to the second page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 31, 2011)

*E*very quick - keep posting


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 31, 2011)

*F*alling falling... oh hey still on page 1


----------



## Kalisiin (Aug 31, 2011)

*G*reat...at least machomuu has been playing by the rules lately!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 31, 2011)

*H*as he ???

*I* never really noticed


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 31, 2011)

*J*elly U?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2011)

*K*, i found this on the second page guiz


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 2, 2011)

*L*ame.. this MUST be stickied


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2011)

*M*ods should have stickied this by now...it's over 250 pages long, too.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

*N*ot sure why it was taken down in the first place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 inactivity?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

*O*bviously.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

*P*onies are definitely the only way to save this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Q*uite unlikely though >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

*R*eally, they would, but they'll get us both suspended.
*S*o...
*T*hat doesn't seem very probable.
*U*nless...ah never mind.
*V*ulpes didn't seem to care about our pony rampage in the spam thread, though..


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

*W*ell i doubt what we're doing in the spam thread is that chaotic as to deem moderation anywayz...

*X*ept maybe if we over do it with youtube tags or something >_>;


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

*Y*ou think so? I don't think a mod would ever visit the spam thread...it's just full of spam.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

*Z*am, they visit alright >_> if they didn't i'd be sitting at 0% warn


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 3, 2011)

*A*h, hell, it has been FOREVER since I was at zero warn.

*B*et it'll be about forever until I AM.

*C*an't seem to ever get below 20% which is where I'm at now.

*D*on't ask ME why.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 3, 2011)

"*E*eeeeeeeeeeeeyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!" Star Fox 64, first real boss.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

*F*ail to see a point to get the 3DS version of lylat war- err... starfox 64


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 4, 2011)

*G*ood god, I really fail to see a point to getting a 3DS at all!

*H*ell, I would still like to get me a DSiXL...

*I* would really like the extra screen real estate.

*J*ust sayin'....

*K*alisiin, of course, has always been something of a Luddite, in terms of games and game systems.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 5, 2011)

*L*ove to search for this on second page.. NOT


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 5, 2011)

*M*y god I have never seen this thread before first or second page.


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 5, 2011)

*N*o kiddin??


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 5, 2011)

*O*f course not my friend.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2011)

*P*reventing this from reaching page 2


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 6, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> *P*reventing this from reaching page 2



Questioning the sanity of my own mind


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 6, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*R*eading a long ass poem.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 6, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Staring at every user that comes across my path, unnerving them in the process.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 6, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*T*hinking of what to write for my essay on this long ass poem.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 6, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unable to stay awake much longer as I am getting sleepy..


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 6, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*V*iolence will only lead to revenge.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 6, 2011)

SinHarvest24 said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*W*ondering how this become a quote chain


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 6, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> SinHarvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*X*tremely screwed. (no, not really. just hoping my two printers won't fail on me.)


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 6, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Y*elling at my printer for being unreliable.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 6, 2011)

*Z*ero ink left..? FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!
*A*h, nevermind. Found refills.


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 6, 2011)

*B*ut...but...but...those were MY refills!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 7, 2011)

*C*ough.... Cough .....

*D*am this Flu

*E*veryone make sure you get your jabs if you're entitled to them

*F*or 3-days I've been stuck in bed

*G*ot so bad I couldn't even get to the computer

*H*urt so much when I coughed/moved

*I*'ve been down Docs - Got chest infection apparently

*J*ust gotta take the tablets & hope it gets better soon


----------



## kevan (Sep 7, 2011)

*K*ind wishes from me Cannon


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 7, 2011)

*L*et me thank you for those kind wishes


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 7, 2011)

*M*aybe I haven't been on GBAtemp that long
*N*onetheless, I have transfused with a Simirror
*O*r, I have become a Jelliror, but shall always be King of Jellicents


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 7, 2011)

*P*onies


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 8, 2011)

*Q*uiet 'round here, don't you think?
*R*eally, I found this thread on the second page.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 8, 2011)

*S*uch is the fate of an uninteresting topic...

*T*he topic is now about the awesomeness of sardines!!!

*U*hh... ok never mind >_>; *goes back to disgaea 4*


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 8, 2011)

*V*iolin is a kickass instrument


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 8, 2011)

*W*onderous do violins sound


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 8, 2011)

*X*actly, classic music the best

*Y*es sir

*Z*at is all, back to the start


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 8, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> *X*actly, classic music the best
> 
> *Y*es sir
> 
> *Z*at is all, back to the start



Again lets go on with this delightful game, shall we?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 8, 2011)

*B*old you did not.


----------



## Haloman800 (Sep 8, 2011)

*C*an't we all just get along?


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 9, 2011)

*D*ude, humans have NEVER been able to get along.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 9, 2011)

*E*xactly

*F*riends even have arguments occasionally

*G*et into senseless wars

*H*ow people can think war solve anything I don't know


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2011)

*I* believe it just solves who's left


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 10, 2011)

*J*ust bumping this thread.


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 10, 2011)

*K*alisiin agrees:  war is stupid...it does not determine who is right...just who is able to force their way on someone else.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 11, 2011)

*L*ook! I found this thread on the second page.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 11, 2011)

*M*y, I found this drifting blissfully towards the horizons of the fabled second page


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 11, 2011)

*N*ah....this thing's close to the 300th page!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 11, 2011)

*O*MG Nearly 300 pages on this thread

*P*roblem is I never thought it'll get pass the 3rd page

*Q*uite surprised how this game survived this long

*R*eally like to thanks everyone on making it a success


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 11, 2011)

*S*ole reason im posting here is that i was black-mailed >_>;


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 12, 2011)

*T*ear my eyes still no sticky


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 12, 2011)

*U*nless there's a petition

*V*ery unlikely it'll be stickied again 

*W*hat a shame


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

*X*ept a petition would be lame >_>;


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 12, 2011)

*Y* would a petition be lame..it is a way of telling people in power to do what is wanted...instead of what THEY want.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 12, 2011)

*Z*eal! (u know this was coming)

[youtube]aM9OfRWbgJo[/youtube]


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 13, 2011)

*A*nd YET again this bloody 'ZEAL' post

*B*loody hell, 

*C*an't you come up with something more original ??


----------



## machomuu (Sep 13, 2011)

*D*on't talk badly about Zeal!


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 14, 2011)

*E*hhh, don't understand the big deal about "Zeal" - I never got into Chrono Trigger, anyway.

*F*or me...the main series has been Dragon Warrior/Dragon Quest Series!!

*G*reat series that is

*H*ell, the only thing better is my handheld Dingoo device, on which I have MAME installed, so that I have a retro-80's arcade in my pocket everywhere I go!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 14, 2011)

*I* am leaving NOW!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 14, 2011)

*J*ust dont like Dragonquest personally >_>; the storylines and gameplay never really interested me... though i did finish 9 (without a party no less)


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 15, 2011)

*K*rusty the Clown agrees, also sticky me plx, says the thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*L*ow interest DQ catch on me, about every entry is barely playable at some point without a walkthrough 

*M*ainly the second, third and fourth are plagged by this.. i read it's because of the popularity of the games and no internet back then

*N*amely, players to communicate with each other about their discoveries and exchange infos, good point!

*O*f course this was happening in Japan in the NES era

*P*ardon me to point this as game design flaws maintainted on the updated, remade versions

*Q*uite frankly, starting DQ V the difference is obvious, gameplay become smooth with more indications on how to proceed next on the Quest

*R*eally, townspeople give more and more highlights about what to do and where to do it

*S*ure it might be clear on the original japanese language script

*T*ranslation issues then only? maybe so..

*U*ltimately, where were the beta testers to point at the problem of getting stuck in a huge overworld with no idea where to go??

*V*ery unlikely of me to only like "linear" RPG but to me, plot MUST be LINKED FROM START TO FINISH!

*W*orry me not now with newer games design, but i believe side quests usually balance a well written linear plot

*X*tremely frustrating to be left in the dark wondering on the next steps to take.. figure it out with internet help but back then, hell!

*Y*ea i rant a lot today.. so what? btw u know what's next don't ya?

*Z*eal!
[youtube]aM9OfRWbgJo[/youtube]


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 15, 2011)

*A*hhhh, bugger Zeal...Dragon Warrior/Dragon Quest is far better than any Chrono Trigger game.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 16, 2011)

*B*ut I beg to differ. Chrono Trigger has a freaking Sword weilding frog! And a Robot that Rickrolls you when you first turn it on. Obviously it's better.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 16, 2011)

*C*hrono Trigger is king.

How *d*are you say other


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

*E*h... I'll take chrono trigger over dragonquest anyday... but i hate dragonquest so...


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 16, 2011)

*F*uck Chrono Trigger, I'll take DW/DQ over CT ANY day!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

*G*ood, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 life would suck if everyone had the same opinion


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 17, 2011)

*H*ell, now there's something we can agree on (we have the same opinion here!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 17, 2011)

*I* agree

*J*ust FYI - I've never played ANY of those, so can't really comment


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 17, 2011)

*K*O'd fanboys/girls


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

*L*et me bump this from the second page


----------



## machomuu (Sep 18, 2011)

*M*ah boy!


----------



## Forstride (Sep 18, 2011)

*N*ow I'm leaving GBAtemp.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

*O*h noes


----------



## machomuu (Sep 18, 2011)

*P*r0n?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

*Q*uite: a Pr0n is a combination of both a proton and a neuton...


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 18, 2011)

*R*eally? does it belong to the internet?


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 18, 2011)

*S*o, what is the combination of a proton and an electron??

*T*he answer is:  HYDROGEN!!!!


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 19, 2011)

*U*hh.. found this on second page now am crying


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 19, 2011)

*V*erily - I say unto you

*W*hat is it that causes thou to leave TDWP FTW ??


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

*X*illia, XILLIA, XILLIA!!! I'm getting "Tales of Xillia" tommorow


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 19, 2011)

*Y*ogurt, how I hate it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

*Z*ombies in "tales of the world: radiant mythology" drop yogurt


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 19, 2011)

*A*re you shitting me? *Z* is for *ZEAL!*


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 19, 2011)

*B*ELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 20, 2011)

*C*an you sticky this ô all powerful ponylord?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

*D*erp... no pony lord alive could sticky this thread


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 20, 2011)

*E*rr why not ??

*F*orgive me from saying this

*G*ot to say that this thread, 

*H*ad got stickied a while back

*I* don't know WHY it was removed though

*J*ust thought you should know


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 20, 2011)

*K*, I already knew that: however no mods use ponies...

*L*ittle difficult, then, for, as koimayeul put it, an "all powerful ponylord", to sticky this thread.

*M*aybe I should mention that I support the idea of a sticky.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 21, 2011)

*N*ail it up there, ö allmighty Mod of War


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 23, 2011)

*O*h, why must some people carry on about the crappy ZEAL game?

*P*lease...who really cares, Chrono Trigger sux compared to DW/DQ!!


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 25, 2011)

*Q*uoting a certain sausage head : "no"


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 25, 2011)

*R*eally uninterested in playing dragon quest >_>; but i cant see myself replaying chrono trigger anytime soon either...

*S*o I will stick to "Tales of"


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 25, 2011)

*T*o each their own, I guess....


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 25, 2011)

*U* know, I can't get into Dragon Quest like most members of this forums.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 26, 2011)

*V*ery sure you're not the only one


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 26, 2011)

*W*ell, if you guys don't like a good game....not much I can say.

*X*tremely sad, it is, that you are missing out on such an awesome classic.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

*Y*eah >_> forgot y...

*Z*elous idiots will strike, so: I dont mind Dragon quest as a game... i just find more tedium in playing than enjoyment... would it help if i said i rush through RPGs?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 26, 2011)

*A*nd....we're....

*B*ack at the beginning again


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2011)

*C*ant let this fall to page 2 >_>;


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 27, 2011)

*D*on't even think that......

*E*VER!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2011)

*F*ine... gonna let this sink to the second page...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 27, 2011)

*G*et posting you guys (& gals)

*H*ate to see this disappear to second page


----------



## Frogman (Sep 27, 2011)

*I* really couldnt care less


----------



## Arras (Sep 27, 2011)

*J*ust joking, I presume?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 27, 2011)

'*K*


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 28, 2011)

*L*ame -_-'


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 28, 2011)

*M*eh, enuff of us know about it that, even if it did get to page 2, it would not die.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 28, 2011)

*N*o chance really

*O*rdinarily, it's people like us that keep it going

*R*eally - it is 

*S*ad that it seems

*T*he same people keep posting


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 29, 2011)

*U*mmmm, well, that is better than no one posting....this thread has been alive over 3 years now!!


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 30, 2011)

*V*ery much correct

*W*ell, fine i'll stop whining about it not stickied.. For now!

*X*uphor has a temper pic yet?

*Y*ou know what's coming next, right?

*Z*eal!

[youtube]aM9OfRWbgJo[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

*A*nd now for the 25 letters of filler til it arrives again


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 30, 2011)

*B*ut you and i know yall eager for it


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 30, 2011)

*C*an't say I am >_>; considering each time i see it my hopes and dreams are crushed. (WHY SQUARE?! WHY!!!!!)


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 30, 2011)

*D*efinitely a terrible Cease and Desist decision.. Still Zeal is, well.. Zeal!


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 30, 2011)

*E*h, Bugger Zeal!!!

*F*reakin Chrono Trigger sucks.

*G*et a REAL RPG, like DW/DQ!!!

*H*ey, seriously, now...I don't REALLY hate Chrono Trigger all that much...

*I* am just sick and fucking tired of hearing about it!!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

*J*uell, I don't much like DQ.  Besides, Chrono Trigger was practically made by Square Enix.

*K*alisiin... I think you're Yearning for the Wind.

[youtube]RqZaFDA7PXY[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 30, 2011)

*L*iquid melody u got there


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 1, 2011)

*M*eh, me twice posting here


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2011)

*N*ot quite sure i approve of double posts >_>;


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 1, 2011)

*O*h, well, Machomuu, I don't much care for Chrono Trigger.

*P*lus, I'm just plain sick and tired of hearing about it every freaking time we get to "Z"


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2011)

*Q*uintessential example of a thread obsessed with chrono trigger.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 5, 2011)

*R*eally?

*S*ome would say it was obsessed with a battle between Chrono Trigger and DW/DQ.

*T*ruth is...Chrono Trigger just never interested me.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 8, 2011)

*U*mm...
*V*ictory...
*W*ill be mine!


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Oct 8, 2011)

*X*emnas
*Y*ou
*Z*ombie with no emotions


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 8, 2011)

*A*nd back to the start!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

*B*ack indeed... Inb4 Y U NO ZEAL!!!


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 9, 2011)

*C*uantos litros de sangre tiene el cuerpo humano?


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 9, 2011)

*D*amn, I hate the new layout here!!

*E*asier to find this thread, it used to be!!

*F*inding it was just a click to see threads that you had posted in recently.

*G*od knows HOW you find this page now, except going thru the whole huge Forum Index...

*H*ell, it was SO much easier the old way!!

*I* really hate this new layout.

*J*ust makes things harder is all it does.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 9, 2011)

*K*alisiin... stop complaining


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 10, 2011)

*L*ike, make me!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

*M*eh, whatever...


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 12, 2011)

*N*SFW!


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## FireGrey (Oct 12, 2011)

Please tell me what goes after O


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 12, 2011)

*Q*uite sure am I, FireGrey, that that is one of the cutest doggies I have ever seen!!

*R*eally, I love doggies!!


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 12, 2011)

So what goes after O??? :'(

This driving me insane


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 12, 2011)

*U*nsure i am, yes...


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 12, 2011)

Very odd post o.O


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 12, 2011)

*W*ell i have to say, this puppy is lovely cute indeed

*X*-OR eat power rangers any day

*Y*eah but i logged in just in time for the following and ya know what i mean right?

*Z*eal!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xsj5xjoLXtE


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 12, 2011)

*A*nd thus, we begin anew.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 13, 2011)

*B*ugger Zeal.


----------



## alex_0706 (Oct 13, 2011)

copy zeal
direct zeal
electric zeal
fag zeal
gay zeal


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

Hmm~ so much zealousness...


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 14, 2011)

*I* make pound cakes!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

*J*ustice tastes like pound cake :/


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 14, 2011)

*K* but i really make the delicious ones ya want some?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

*L*ike, TOTALLY


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 14, 2011)

*M*an - have I missed out a lot

*N*ot been around for 2 weeks

*O*n holiday in Turkey

*P*oor Wifi there

*Q*uite hard finding a (free) connection

*R*eally missed a lot

*S*uffered from GBATemp withdrawal symptons


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 17, 2011)

*T*his game seems to be slowing down

*U*nless someone else posts soon

*V*ery likely it'll disappear to > pg3

*W*here is everyone ??


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Oct 17, 2011)

*X*treme fail of a continuation!
*Y*es it might have ended
*Z*ebras are still thriving though.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 18, 2011)

*A*t least you're still around

*B*ut shame on the other regulars

*C*an't be bothered to pop back now & again

*D*on't know why though


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 18, 2011)

*E*h, things happen :/


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 19, 2011)

*F*or goodness sake

*G*ood job some people are still posting here


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

*H*eh, whether they post here or not, its still popular enough to have reached this many pages


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 19, 2011)

*I* know

*J*ust don't want it to 'fade away'


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 19, 2011)

*K*inda funny how any thread can last forever if at least two people post in it.


----------



## alex_0706 (Oct 19, 2011)

*l*ozer lozerr you are a lozer


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 19, 2011)

*M*aking a post on page 300.


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 19, 2011)

*N*o, they were definitely not skipped.
*O*h, you're just being paranoid.
*P*osting after Protokun on the 300th page.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

*Q*uietly assessing the need to announce one's post is on page 300


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

*R*aising my EoF post count on page 300.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

*S*lowly dawning on me that letters were skipped


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

*T*hat's right! N and O were skipped. (no )


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

*U*hh D: this must be a sign~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

*V*ery true, that is.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

*W*HAT COULD THIS MEAN!?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 20, 2011)

*X*planation needed for this bullshit. now.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

*Y* u no sausage head?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 20, 2011)

*Z*zzz - yawn just woke up...

*A*nd look .... there's more people around now

*B*rilliant

*C*an't believe this has GOT to page 300


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 20, 2011)

*D*amn >_>; this is one thready where i don't have an absurd amount of posts :/


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 22, 2011)

*E*OF post don't usually count

*F*orget about that did you 

*G*od knows how many posts I've done in EOF

*H*aven't a clue

*I* guess I've done ~2-3 times as many posts here than any other forum

*J*ust means I've REALLY done 'Over 9000' posts


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 22, 2011)

*K*now that i was referring to the statistics of this thread and not my actual post count.

*L*et me also tell ya that i don't give a damn for any posts i get outside of EoF


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 23, 2011)

*M*ay the sun be with you!

*N*ow, l must inform you that I am hungry

*O *w O


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 23, 2011)

*P*erhaps you should eat something ??

*Q*uit drinking as well


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 23, 2011)

*R*eally? even pony milk?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 24, 2011)

*S*o... umm... this thread really needs something to talk about...


----------



## xalphax (Oct 24, 2011)

*T*hen let's talk about quantum mechanics!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 24, 2011)

*U*nless - you want to talk about Quantum leap instead


----------



## xalphax (Oct 24, 2011)

*V*ery interesting subject also


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 25, 2011)

*W*HERE IS MY COFFEE!? I KNOW ONE OF YOU HAS IT!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

*X*uphor has it. 

*Y*ou suspect nothing.


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 25, 2011)

*Z*is is an outrage! Xuphor would nevah steal my coffeh! You are lying to meh!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

*A* fennec?
*B*ut she wouldn't dare...would she?
*C*ouldn't resist the urge to edit this and say...
*D*ON'T YOU DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARE!!! ;O;


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 25, 2011)

*E*h, cant seem to get my Hair to stay behind my Antlers

*F*reaking son of a Celestia....I need more hairgel!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 25, 2011)

*G*eez, I really need to start drinking coffee again >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 25, 2011)

*H*a...Let's just "take" some from machomuu's stash while he isn't looking.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 25, 2011)

*I* always do


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 25, 2011)

*J*ust one second...Okie dokie here's your Sneaking Suits and Opti-Camoflauge


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 25, 2011)

*k*... *ignores it and walk into a bunch of enemies only to promptly die*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 25, 2011)

*L*et's see

*M*any people are Camouflaged

*N*ow that reminds me of something 

*O*h I remember 

*P*ython - Monty Python to be exact

*Q*uite a good sketch actually 

*S*ee it here


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 27, 2011)

*T*errific bunch, i also love Benny Hill show


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 27, 2011)

*U*nbelievably  - you're right

*V*ery funny show that was

*W*hat about 'the two Ronnies' ??

*X*actly why I liked them was for things like their 'Fork Handles' sketch


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 28, 2011)

*Y*ou give me the opportunity again for the next letter..

*ZEPHYR SONG* (happy of the change???)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lai6Edx6RuM


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 28, 2011)

*A*h  something original for once~


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 28, 2011)

*B*ut u'r welcome


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 29, 2011)

*C*an't let you do that, Star Fox.


----------



## duel (Oct 29, 2011)

*D*o a Barrel Roll!


----------



## xalphax (Oct 29, 2011)

*E*h, Barrel Rolls are so 1997, no one does them anymore!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 29, 2011)

*F*alco do a barrel... on second thought never mind...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 29, 2011)

*G*ood grief 

*H*ow time flies

*I* remember when a 'barrel roll' was actually a song

*J*ust FYI it was 'Roll out the Barrel'


----------



## YetoJesse (Oct 30, 2011)

*k*yahahah, english is painfull with some words XD

*l*et's just say, the dutch have it easy XD

*M*atters not, I have succeeded.

*N*ow I shall take my leave


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 30, 2011)

*O*kie dokie loki 

*P*onies are awesome IMHO


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 30, 2011)

*Q*uite true...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 31, 2011)

*R*eally ?

*S*od this

*T*hought ponies weren't awesome

*U*se to think they were more like Awful


----------



## koimayeul (Nov 3, 2011)

*V*ery awful indeed, am fed up with ponies.. sorry!

*W*ell i guess i got a lucky star up there login at the right timing

*X*avier is my real name so yeah i might..

*Y*ou don't like it? keep ur two cent i don't give a shit.. Argue and il force feed 'em up your throat or arse ya been warned!!

*Z*ombie!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7INs-vTick


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 3, 2011)

*A*lready this topic is over three hundered?!

*B*oy you guys are really bored just to keep this crap up!

*C*an't complain since there's nothing to do around here.

*D*amn you Temper with you presistence to prove me wrong.


----------



## Hydreigon (Nov 3, 2011)

*E*eeyup.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 4, 2011)

*F*ar out Man !!

*G*otta get those drugs you're on

*H*igher than a kite

*I*'d like to be

*J*ust FYI - I've been feeling a little down recently


----------



## koimayeul (Nov 6, 2011)

*K*eep ur chin up, d00d!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 7, 2011)

*L*et's hope this clears up soon

*M*ust be something to do with cold/flu I have

*N*ormally I'm cheerful and happy

*O*rdinarily, I only have a cold for a few days

*P*erhaps, as I'm getting older - it takes longer to get over them

*Q*uite why THIS one is hanging on I don't know


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 8, 2011)

*R*eally been quite a while since I posted here~

*S*ort of lost interest in this for quite a while >_


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 9, 2011)

*I*
*D*ont Know
*T*he
*A*lphabet


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 9, 2011)

*Z*zzz - huh what !!

*A*nother poster that doesn't know the alphabet

*B*ut I DID put it all on the first post

*C*an't you pop there & have a look ??


----------



## koimayeul (Nov 11, 2011)

*D*id you forget the song for* Z* by purpose?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 11, 2011)

*E*h?


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 12, 2011)

*F*uck, it's been a while since I posted here....


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 12, 2011)

*G*ood grief

*H*ave the ponies taken over ??

*I* popped along to Minecraft forums

*J*ust found out there's 'My Little Pony' MOD - ARRRGGGHHHHHHH!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 12, 2011)

*K*ill the bronies with logic that ponies are young horses.

*L*ogically no one knows that this thread exist.

*M*ost of the tempers here are going 'lady-gaga' for Mario 3DSL and Zelda: SS.

*N*ow it's time to see the next temper's post about me.

*O*r they will just going to type what the heck they want too...


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 13, 2011)

*P*onies...

*Q*uite how you left me with the letter "p" is bewildering...


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 13, 2011)

*R*eally, now, haven't we heard enough about ponies?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 15, 2011)

*S*orry about that

*T*he things that crop up constantly

*U*sually get kept on being repeated


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 15, 2011)

*V*ery annoying to use these letters in a sentence

*W*ell might as well get it over with it.

*X*-treme sports is not my thing.

*Y*ou can also see I'm trying my best to not my fragments with these sentences.

*Z*ats got to ze twight, no?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 15, 2011)

*A*h, few posts leave me wondering whats going on~


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 17, 2011)

*B*ellyaching about ponies, I am, because I have nothing better to do.


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 21, 2011)

*C*rap, four days and not a single one of you lazy folks could type a single fucking sentence?


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 21, 2011)

*D*idn't have any interest in this thread  not when its all the same thing *I am glareing at you ZEAL*


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 22, 2011)

*E*ven still, this thread should continue...but I agree with you about the ZEAL crap.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 22, 2011)

*F*or F**k sake

*G*oodness me

*H*ow on earth can I keep up

*I* try to pop in regularly to post

*J*ust because I've been a little slack lately

*K*an't always find the time

(*L*et's not have any posts about that 'Kant' is spelt wrong - I know it is)

*M*ust get more people interested

*N*OW!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 22, 2011)

*O*kay, seems like more people are calling me "Raven" now ;

*P*robably cuz its the only name i have given them =_=

*Q*uite why you should so much as give a damn is beyond me...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 22, 2011)

*R*aven ??

*S*orry - I must've missed that post


----------



## koimayeul (Nov 23, 2011)

*T*ell you what, i did


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 23, 2011)

*U*nderstand, its not what's intended.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 24, 2011)

*V*ery Important people are the tempers

*W*ithout them - this forum wouldn't exist


----------



## Kalisiin (Nov 24, 2011)

*X*-actly.

*Y* others cannot see this, I could not say.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 26, 2011)

*Z*oiks !!!!!

*A*nd the thread is slowing down yet again

*B*etter keep posting 

*C*an't let it die


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 26, 2011)

*D*eath is something that comes naturally.

*E*ven this thead will eventually meet its demise.

*F*eeling fear of death is a human thing.

*G*reet it with open arms though - it's far better than the immortality and having to watch your friends and family die day by day, leaving only solitude behind.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 26, 2011)

^ that's probably the only post in this thread I'll ever like

*H*ave fun with your loli waifu whenever you can.

*I*gnite your savage self--feel the bliss of immoral love.

*J*ump onto her and make her POMF=3

*K*awaii is awesome.

*L*ove lolis tenderly, or else they'll break.

*M*ove your body gently, until she's asking for it.

*N*ow is your chance: start moving faster and faster.

*O*ccasionally, she'll start moaning badly.

*P*elvic thrusts shall make you and your loli happy.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 26, 2011)

*Q*WOP!

*R*unning like a retard, that is.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 26, 2011)

*S*4mid4re, I must say that I am impressed.

*T*rue love of the verse is so uncommon these days.

*U*nderstanding the beauty behind words opens new worlds to explore.

*V*ery ripe walnuts are the basis of a Waldorf Salad.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 26, 2011)

*W*aldorf Salad?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 26, 2011)

*W*onder into the deepest parts of a loli's body.

*X*enos you are, to the body of a loli.

*Y*earn for more--go deeper and deeper, harder and harder.

*Z*eal others with your story with a loli.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 26, 2011)

*A* Waldorf salad is a salad traditionally made of fresh apples, celery and walnuts, dressed in mayonnaise, and usually served on a bed of lettuce as an appetizer or a light meal; the salad was first created between 1893 and 1896 at the Waldorf Hotel in New York City. ~Wikipedia


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 26, 2011)

*B*eyblade... Real Beyblades, not the metal fighter ones from these days... I miss the old beyblades, they were awesome.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 26, 2011)

*C*urses! This topic still continues to rise my anger.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

*D*eny all of morality.

*E*verything is against you, but never stop.

*F*ulfill your libido.

*G*[censored]* your loli as hard as you can.

*H*en-tie is awesome.

*it censored '[censored]' in 'grape' lol


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 27, 2011)

*I*t makes no sense whatsoever what you just wrote, loli's have nothing to grope. D


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 27, 2011)

*J*ust your imagination leading you to think like that.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 30, 2011)

*K*an't think of any words for 'K'

*L*ost the plot I think

*M*ust try harder


----------



## LunaWofl (Nov 30, 2011)

*N*ah, that would require effort >_>;


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 1, 2011)

*O*rly ?

*P*erhaps, but to keep the game interesting..

*Q*uite a little bit of effort...

*R*eally helps !!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 2, 2011)

*S*ure does ;

*T*roubles me when its just the same people playing it though...


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 3, 2011)

*U*ndress me.

*V*iolently abuse me.


----------



## Kalisiin (Dec 3, 2011)

*W*hy would I want to do that?

*X*-tremes like that just are not my thing.

*Y*, you ask?

*Z*orro does not approve, that is why.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 3, 2011)

*A*h  - if I was into '_CUTE LITTLE LOLIS_' then I would

*B*ut since I'm not - I won't


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 4, 2011)

*C*an't take there was no song for *Z* again


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 4, 2011)

*D*id we have to have a song for 'Z' ??

*E*veryone should've been told that

'*F*orever Autumn'

*G*ot a song for 'F' though

*H*a!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 4, 2011)

*I*'ve been sick for 7 days now T_T frikken fever...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 5, 2011)

*J*ust hang in there

*K*now the feeling

*L*ast month had the same thing 

*M*ake sure you drink plenty of hot/warm liquids


----------



## Jordon (Dec 5, 2011)

*O*bviously.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 5, 2011)

*P*oor Jordan

*Q*uite how he missed the letter 'N'

*R*eally I don't know


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 10, 2011)

*S*o strange, it is just after *M* how could it be missed


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 10, 2011)

*T*hat's right

*U*nless he doesn't know his alphabet

*V*ery hard not to look at first post either


----------



## mucus (Dec 10, 2011)

Xavier didn't know what
You were going to do to
Zander.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 10, 2011)

*A*r*eh**e 

*B*efore you complain

*C*an't you see you missed out '*W*'


----------



## mucus (Dec 11, 2011)

Damn man.
Every time I get a turn in this game I always
Fucking forget a letter.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 16, 2011)

*G*et-away !!

*H*ow can you forget the letters

*I* also notice something else you forgot

*J*ust to remind you, gotta '*BOLD*' the first letter


----------



## mucus (Dec 16, 2011)

Krud.
Leave me alone
Man!  I do
Not have to bold the first letter.
Obviously I'll still going in sequence
PPPpppppppbbbbbtttt!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 18, 2011)

*Q*uite right to be angry

*R*eally you should be

*S*illy that it might be

*T*his can happen to anyone

(*U*nless you're mucus,

*V*ery often it seems)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 18, 2011)

*W*hy isn't this stickied yet?
*X* times y = 12 
*Y*ou'd think this would be stickied.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

*Z*EAL!!!

*A*ssuming that's what caused it to be unstickied :/


----------



## YetoJesse (Dec 18, 2011)

Bear with you that I do not know who or what "ZEAL!!!" is

Can't look away from FI's sig.

Do you wanna know why?

Fixate on the image and it changes once in a while...

Gif, Might I include, that It might be?

How am I still talking?! O.o

I have no idea why and how... 

Ya'll probably think, what the H is that for english?! O.o


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 18, 2011)

'*K*  - seems like someone got their letters mixed up

*L*et's see last post had .... 'B','C','D',*No* 'E','F','G','H','I' then 'Y' 

*M*ust've missed something there

*N*ever knew the alphabet was changed recently


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

*O*oooooooooooooo... kay.... 

*P*lease tell me people still know the alphabet T_T

*Q*uite right in assuming my sig is a .gif though...


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 18, 2011)

*R*est assured, there are many people who still know the alphabet...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 18, 2011)

*S*o what does the text say next to the black pony?
*T*hat would be lovely to know.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 18, 2011)

*U*mm... "momento mori" :/

*V*ery unoriginal, i know >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 19, 2011)

*Y*ou know...I never noticed there was a black pony since I'm using the dark theme...


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 19, 2011)

*Z*ah? the dark theme?! does it have cookies? ._.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 19, 2011)

*A*h, but of course!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 19, 2011)

*B*eing in here just make me realize didn't I want this to end!?

*C*urses!

*D*on't underestimate me!


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 19, 2011)

*E*h?! underestimate you?! is... is that even possible ._.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 20, 2011)

*F*unny that

*G*od knows why though

*H*umour a bit funny 

*I* think


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 23, 2011)

*J*ust think - 2 more days

*K*ristmas is nearly here

*L*OL

*M*ust've had too much Sherry

*N*ot the right way to spell Christmas

*O*h well

*P*robably nothing to worry about

*Q*uiet drink now & again

*R*eally nothing to fuss about

*S*pecially if you're not a heavy drinker

*T*ee-total most of the year

*U*sually only drink on special occasions

*V*ery rarely do I get the chance anyway

*W*ell - anyway I'd like to wish everyone here on GBATemp a Very Merry

*X*mas & a Happy New Year


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 27, 2011)

*Y*eaaah, Merry Christmazs tempers!!

Zeeeeaaaaaaaal 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9R-Isx2b-GE&feature=related


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 27, 2011)

*A*nd a Happy New year to you all


----------



## celcodioc (Dec 27, 2011)

*B*et you got loads of Christmas presents.


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 28, 2011)

*C*ant say I got so much as one


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 28, 2011)

*D*amn...all I got was money... :/


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 28, 2011)

*E*ww.. Money can buy everything so why complain?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 28, 2011)

*F*or your information, money can't buy everything.


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 28, 2011)

*G*o tell it to my greedy Ex gf.. No money no honey! Riiiiight -_-'


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 28, 2011)

*H*oney I'm Home !!!!

*I*'ve got your money


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 29, 2011)

*J*ust stop this thing on money.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 29, 2011)

'*K*

*L*et's talk about...... 

*M*mmmmm

*N*ot sure what to talk about now


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 29, 2011)

*O*pened cans?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 29, 2011)

*P*lease consider doing something more...appropriate than cans.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 30, 2011)

*Q*uite.... 

*R*ightly....

*S*o....


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 2, 2012)

*T*wo days into new Year.. no new posts

*U*nless everyone is still recovering from the 31st Dec parties

*V*ery disappointing


----------



## FIX94 (Jan 2, 2012)

*W*hy?
*'X*cuse me for ending this for now,
*Y*ou can start again with letter
*Z*ero.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 2, 2012)

*A*hhh - 'Zero' isn't a Letter

*B*ut I'll let you off

*C*an be very hard finding words beginning with 'Z'


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 2, 2012)

*D*on't forget about "Zeal."


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 4, 2012)

*E*very time 'Z' come up - it's ALWAYS 'Zeal'

*F*or F**k sake

*G*ot to come up with something original next time


----------



## FIX94 (Jan 4, 2012)

*H*ehe, the letter is just not really good for words,
*I* suggest you to
*j*ust life with, you even
*k*now why the same word comes again and again.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 6, 2012)

*L*et's see now

*M*ust think of something interesting to say

*N*o, can't think of anything

*O*h dear

*P*oor me


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Q*uota finishing.

*R*estarting computer


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 6, 2012)

*S*adly I can't think of anything to say...


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 6, 2012)

*T*here is a list of words that starts with "z' here http://www.crosswordsolver.org/definition/Z\

*U *guys should check it out sometimes


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 6, 2012)

*V*erily I say unto you

*W*hat shall the next word be

*X*avier !!

*Y*onder is thy....

*Z*ebra


----------



## FIX94 (Jan 7, 2012)

*A*h Zebra, well that's a

*b*etter 'Z' solution

*C*annonFoddr.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 9, 2012)

*D*on't you know it

*E*very once in a while I like to get the 'Z'

*F*or the reason to stop 'Zeal' coming up (again)


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 9, 2012)

*G*odammit, whats wrong with Zeal?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 9, 2012)

*H*appy to explain why

*I*....

*J*ust.......

*K*eep getting......

*L*ivid at the

*M*ention of that word

*N*othing personal about the actual word

*O*nly it just keep coming up

*P*robably because I don't really understand the fixation about it

*Q*uite why though it's always

*R*epeated time & time again

*S*ickens me that does

*T*o keep repeating the same word

*U*mpteen times


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 10, 2012)

*V*erily, I quite agree...

*W*hy, nothing against the word, or the song, just the overuse.


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 14, 2012)

*X*avier just in time!

*Y*eah that's my real name alright. ^^

Zeal!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJeRRzhVGrs


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 14, 2012)

...*A*gain, you went along with "zeal."


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 14, 2012)

*B*ut of course. Zeal is HOLY!


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

*C*oconut trees are very hard.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)

*D*arn, another zeal T_T


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 15, 2012)

*E*ggs arn't as hard as coconuts

*F*unny though they still hurt 

*G*etting hit by one definitely  hurts

*H*ard-boiled hurt even more


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 16, 2012)

*J*ust What the hell is that about ??

*K*an't you at least edit it to say '*I* like Turtles'


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 18, 2012)

CannonFoddr said:


> *J*ust What the hell is that about ??
> 
> *K*an't you at least edit it to say '*I* like Turtles'


*l*ol 

*m*mmmmm 

*n*o


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 19, 2012)

*O*h dear

*P*erhaps I didn't make myself clear

*Q*uite a problem that is

*R*eally it is

*(S***t !!   )

*T*o keep the game running smoothly you gotta include the next letter *BOLDED* in your post

*U*nless you LIKE Combo Breaking stuff

*V*erified in the rules - it is


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 19, 2012)

*W*hile you're all thinking of new sentences, allow me to present four.

*X*erox is a fun word.

*Y*ou know what may or may not have been used yet?

*Z*oology!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 19, 2012)

*A*t last 

*B*etter word for 'Z' than 'Zeal'


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 24, 2012)

*C*an't think of what to say

*D*unno about anyone else


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 27, 2012)

*E*veryone - just a quick note

*F*inally started a NEW game on EOF

*G*o & have a look

*H*ow to play ?

*I*'ve included Rules

*J*ust pop along here


----------



## koimayeul (Feb 9, 2012)

*K*amehasutraaa


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 10, 2012)

*L*oser !!!!

*M*essage to Koimayeul

*N*ot reading rules 

*O*nly cause you to Fail

*P*robably other don't know what I mean

*Q*uite rightly so

*R*OFL

'*S*weet game' is what I'm on about


----------



## Lucifer666 (Feb 10, 2012)

*T*akeout meals can be surprisingly quite good.
*U*mbrellas aren't needed when it's sunny
*V*enomous and poisonous do not refer to the same thing.
*W*ishfully hoping the next letter comes easy.
*X*erophilous plants are abundant in desert climates.
*Y*e gods, we're almost through with another round.
*Z*ipping my mouth shut as of the end of this sentence.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 11, 2012)

*A*nd yet again we managed to get to 'Z' without 'ZEAL'

*B*loody hell

*C*an it be that 'Zeal' is now forgotten

*D*unno


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 11, 2012)

*E*veryone's going to remember to use it if you keep mentioning it.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 12, 2012)

*F***k

*G*ood grief

*H*ow could I of been Stupid

*I*diot !!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 17, 2012)

*J*ust noticed it's been a while since anyone had posted here


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 22, 2012)

*K*r*p

*L*ooks like this game is dying

*M*UST TRY HARDER


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 22, 2012)

*N*ot necessarily; it might just be quiet.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 22, 2012)

*O*r just a general lack of interest...

*P*robably should post here more...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 24, 2012)

*Q*uite right

*R*eally ..Must... Post... More


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 25, 2012)

*S*orry for not posting moar ; 

*T*his deserves to be stickied again one day~


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 25, 2012)

*U*sed to be stickied a while back

*V*ery unsure why it became 'unstickied'

*W*as about the time when GBA changed the webpage format - I think

*X*-ing between the old & the new layout - I guess something happened


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Y*es...the time has come... 
*Z*E- *gunshot*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 25, 2012)

*A*rrgghhh

*B*ullet got Hydreigon

*C*ouldn't see who did the deed

*D*etective work is needed

*E*veryone's a suspect


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 26, 2012)

*F*uahahahaha~ ballistics~ BALLISTICS ehehahahAHAHAHA

*G*ot to get rid of the evidence ehehaHEHAhah

*H*eheheehe, discard it, DISCARD IT

*I* have nothing to hide~


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 27, 2012)

*J*ust to know - CSI:GBATemp is on the case


----------



## Lokao0 (Feb 27, 2012)

*K*illing people on GBATemp is awesome.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 29, 2012)

*L*et's say that if we did, there wouldn't be so many members

*M*any people MAY think some deserve to be shot though


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 5, 2012)

*N*o progress made on 'who shot Hydreigon' ??

*O*h dear - luckily it went all the way through

*P*erhaps, it was self inflicted ???


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Q*uite possible.


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 5, 2012)

*R*ight...what were we doing again?


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 6, 2012)

*S*omehow I managed to shift the suspicion off me and onto hydreigon...

*T*otally happend because he was trying to summon his persona...

*U*m... so he... err... shot... himself... by accident... yep... totally what happend... >_>; 

*V*erily I had no involvement... 

*W*ha- why whould you think I would shoot him?!

*X*-treme measures are... umm... totally against my nature

*Y*a know what? I'll prove it wasn't me!!!

*Z*e- *GETS SHOT*


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 7, 2012)

*A*nd now we know saying "zeal" puts you at risk of being shot.

*B*ut...I said it just not and I'm perfectly fine. 

*C*an't see how I'm still-- *gets shot*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 7, 2012)

*D*elayed shooting there

'*E* said 'Zeal' - on first line

*F*ired at - on the 3rd line

*G*ood Grief - the shooter must be losing his touch

*H*a Ha Ha -

*I* just realized what I've said in this pos...*_bang_*

*J*ust got shot at, managed to dodge it though


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 8, 2012)

*K*arting is fun

*L*et's dodge some bullets

*M*om says you can dodge when driving karts

*N*ow Let's try that!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 8, 2012)

*O*k


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 11, 2012)

*P*erhaps this game is finally dying

*Q*uite a while since any1 else has posted

*R*eally - 3 days without a post

*S*ob Sob


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 11, 2012)

*T*otally can be attributed to one thing.

*U*ndoubtedly only one, and one thing only!!!

*V*erily, its power is unlike anything else.

*W*hat is this thing you might be asking

*X*-tremely good question to ask!!!

*Y*ou see, it is none other than the legendary topic killer known only as:

*Z*EAL!!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 16, 2012)

*A*rrrggghhhhhh !!!!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 17, 2012)

Bowser where are you?


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 17, 2012)

*C*an you grab the axe for me?

*D*on't like getting under bowser


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Mar 17, 2012)

Emo how to be


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 18, 2012)

*F*orgive me but

*G*od know what you're talking about

*H*ow confusing

*I* am baffled about those last 2 posts


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 18, 2012)

*J*ust pretend that you know and everything will be fine.


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 18, 2012)

*K*now only that no one knows


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 21, 2012)

*L*et's see now

*M*ust 'pretend to know'

*'N*o-one knows' is also said

*O*h dear...

*P*erhaps I should just 'go-with-the-flow'.....

... *Q*uietly


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 23, 2012)

*R*eally? What has this thread turned into?

*S*eems multiple sentences are allowed in one post.

*T*roubling to understand, this.

*U*mbrellas are good for rain by the way.

*V*ery good, actually.

*W*inter storms, not so much.

*X*XX porn is not good for minors.

*Y*our parents should never let you watch it if you're under 18.

*Z*ebra porn on the other hand, NOBODY should never let you watch that.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 24, 2012)

*A*t last - another 'Z' that isn't ZEAL

*B*loody hell FrozenIndignation

*C*ouldn't get in on time could you


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 24, 2012)

*D*idn't really care enough to repeat it :/


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Mar 26, 2012)

*E*ver gonna tell us what you repeated


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 26, 2012)

*F*raid not ol' chap.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 26, 2012)

*G*et on this thread regularly

*H*ang around for a while

*I*n that time - you'll know


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 3, 2012)

*J*ust been absent for a couple of days

*K*ids (sister's) needed babysitting

*L*ost without my daily Temp visit

*M*ust be too addicted to it


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 6, 2012)

No


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 6, 2012)

*O*h, my.


----------



## Shromz (Apr 6, 2012)

*P*lease play this game more


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 6, 2012)

Q-Rex anyone???


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 7, 2012)

*S*o...uhh...did the last one count as both? I dunno...
*T*hough, I did just start with "S" so I guess I give no fucks.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 7, 2012)

*R*eally now, when people miss a letter I feel compelled to use it...

*U*h, kinda against the rules for me to do so i suppose...


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 7, 2012)

Vex man, dog heart!


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Apr 7, 2012)

whi


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 7, 2012)

*X*xxk it - been getting 'Colors 3d' pics on my 3DS 'letterbox'

*Y*et I can't see it in the UK eShop

*Z*zzzz, so tired of waiting

*A*nd it's one of the things I've been tempted to set up a credit card to actually BUY !!!


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 7, 2012)

Brool story co.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 8, 2012)

*C*ool story bro.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 12, 2012)

*D*idn't think it was much of a story

*E*xactly WHAT I thought of it I don't know


----------



## .Chris (Apr 13, 2012)

*F*uck is this?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 13, 2012)

*G*ame it is (bloody Yoda speak).....

*H*ow you play it, is in first post

*I* think you already know how to though


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 13, 2012)

*J*ust another day on the edge of the forum

*K*nowing that there are secretly roms on the forum

*L*ovely spam threads fill up the whole forum

*M*anwich

*N*abisco 

*O*h shit


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 13, 2012)

Pinnocchio, I say, for lies are that you tell!

Quit Gbatemp, with roms a while back!

Roms have not been seen here for a long time dude!

SAMBA DE AMIGO!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 13, 2012)

*T*ruly, why would you expect to find read only memory here?

*U*nderstandably, everyone here has amnesia.


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 15, 2012)

VVVVV is a game.


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 15, 2012)

*W*ait...I think you left out a "V"


----------



## 324atk (Apr 15, 2012)

*X*...
*Y* U NO START MORE WORDS?!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 15, 2012)

*Z*EAL!!!


----------



## 324atk (Apr 15, 2012)

*A*n epic facepalm to start the next alphabet





*B*ecause "ZEAL"
*C*rappy excuse for a 'Z' word
*D*ammit @FrozenIndignation your sig occasionally scares me  (btw how do you tag members in posts??)


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

*E*h? It scares you? 

*F*ew know what it says though 

*G*etting to your question...

@[member='Hydreigon']


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 15, 2012)

*I*'ve been summoned...WHO DARES MENTION ME!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

*J*a, well... IT WAS @[member='324atk'], HE DID IT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 15, 2012)

*K*ill...everyone...I...must...


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

*L*et me help you with that


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 15, 2012)

*M*ust.... pay..... more.... attention

*N*oooo..... missed it - I blinked

*O*h dear.... another go I think

*P*erhaps if I 'cheat' with a screen grab

*Q*uickly..... got it !!!!!

*R*ead what that was now.....

*S*urely that's not English !!!

*T*hat's definately not English


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

*U*ndoubtedly, its in english.

*V*erily, the font is hard to read~


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 15, 2012)

*W*hat the hell is that?
*X*erxes language or something?
*Y*'all miss me much?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

*Z*EAL!!!

*A*nd by that I mean yes 

*B*y the way, its[font="'Trebuchet MS"] english ._. just... very hard to read...[/font]


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 15, 2012)

*C*an't quite get it

*D*eciphered it

*E*rrrr

*F*orgive me if I'm wrong

*G*ot a phrase here

*H*ow does "Remember your mortality", "Remember you must die" or "Remember you will die" sound ??

*I* think this is what the translated words means

*J*ust don't want to spoil the secret


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

*K*, I'm actually quite impressed you deciphered it~ 

*L*ike, really~ didn't expect anyone to ever find it out~

*M*eaning is correct too~


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 15, 2012)

*N*OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


*O*OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 15, 2012)

*P*ony?


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 15, 2012)

*Q*ueer

*R*eally queer

*S*eriously queer

*T*otally queer

*U*narguably queer

*V*ery very queer

*W*ildly queer

*X*actly what am I describing...ponies!!


----------



## 324atk (Apr 15, 2012)

*Y* so queer?


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 15, 2012)

*Z*EAL!!!

*A*nd...I'm going to have my eyes gouged out for this.

*B*lame FI for making me say it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 16, 2012)

*C*an't really see how I- *is shot*


----------



## 324atk (Apr 16, 2012)

*D*AAAAAAAAAAAYYYUUMMMM!


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 17, 2012)

Eek!


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 17, 2012)

*F*FFUUUUUUUUUU-!

*G*ood to have let my rage out.

*H*mm, now I'm bored and don't know what to do.

*I* think I'll just go watch some My Little Pony..


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

*J*ust when is this thread gonna end?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

*K*now that it will end only when people stop posting here...​


----------



## alphenor (Apr 17, 2012)

*L*ike this site closes or it is the end of the world?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

*M*ore or less...


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 17, 2012)

*N*ow I see. Thank you for the explanation.
*O*h I just remembered, I have to use the letter 'P' next.
*P*lease be easy and let me move on to 'Q'.
*Q*uickly is how fast I thought of this sentence.
*R*ight, on to 'S'...
*S*hould I leave the rest to someone else?
*T*hinking is what I am doing.
*U*mmm... still thinking.
*V*oila! I've come to an answer! I've written it below.
*W*ait for the right moment for me to announce my decision.
*X*-ellent! I've never been so easily decisive before!
*Y*es is my answer! Yes! I should leave the rest to someone else!


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

*Z*elda is a series I'm rapidly loosing interest in :/


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 17, 2012)

*A*ctually, you mean _losing_, with one O.


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 17, 2012)

*B*ah, hogwash...

*C*an't I mean "loosing" instead?

*D*on't you see that I just want to set my interest free from the shackles the series has chained me with?!

*E*h... or I could just admit to making a mistake...


----------



## koimayeul (Apr 18, 2012)

*F*orever alone..


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 18, 2012)

Good Guy Greg

Hey, are we not naming memes?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 18, 2012)

*I*DK


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 19, 2012)

*J*ust what makes a meme ?

*K*an any1 explain it really ??

*L*et's see then

*M*eme is - 'an idea, behavior or style that spreads from person to person within a culture'

*N*ow we're all temper's - so that's 'person to person within a culture'

'*O*ne idea,behavior or style' -

*P*erhaps it's this game is an 'idea' ??


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 20, 2012)

*Q*uit mentioning ZEAL!!

*R*eally, the freaking thing isn't THAT damn good.

*S*o stop bringing it up!

*T*otally out of control, it is...

*U*nlike anything I have ever seen before.

*V*elcro-closing tnnis shoes are comfortable.

*W*hales and walruses live in Alaska.

*X*tremely long time, this thread has lasted.

*Y* so long, I wonder?

*Z*ero Zairian zebras zig-zagged zorched zinnias.

*A*nyone able to top THAT one??


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 21, 2012)

*B*et I can

*C*ould say the very first post is the record

*D*id....

*E*verything...

*F*rom 'A'

*G*ot to the end with 'Z'

*H*ow's that for a record

*I* think I could've done it better

*J*ust made it up on the spur

*K*alidoscope

*L*ast line was for total randomness

*M*ust think of something new for that

*N*ot a misspelt word like 'Kan't' though

*O*h dear

*P*ardon me

*Q*uite a bit of struggling here

*R*eally getting stuck for the next letter

*S***t

*T*hink I'll have to get the dictionary out

*U*nless I get a brainwave

*V*ery tricky thinking up new words

*W*hat a waste

*X*anadu

*Y*ou know THAT was also totally random

*Z*ero points if you know what that was related to

*A*nd guess what

*B*ack to the beginning again

*C*an THIS be the new record

*D*one all the letters and a few more


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 22, 2012)

*E*xcellent, to be sure...but you did not use seven "Z" words in one sentence.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 22, 2012)

*F***k

*G*ot to admit I thought that line was about number of letters used

*H*ad to mention you meant the number of 'Z'

*I* would've known then

*J*ust have to wait until 'Z' comes round again


----------



## 324atk (Apr 22, 2012)

*K*ILL YOUR FAMILY (skip to 0:38)


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 22, 2012)

*L*et's see what you can manage, CannonFoddr, when "Z" comes back around.

*M*aybe you can do better, but it's gotta be tough.

*N*ot just anything will do, now...you have to use ALL words beginning with Z...and make a grammatically-correct sentence.

*O*R...I'd give honorable mention to a sentence that used more "Z" words than mine, while using words starting with other letters.

*P*lease notice, however, my sentence used ALL Z words...seven of them.


----------



## 324atk (Apr 22, 2012)

*Q*-bert is fun

*R*iiiight back on topic

*S*o from what I just read

*T*o CannonFoddr.....

*U* JUST GOT CHALLENGED!!!!


----------



## Kalisiin (Apr 23, 2012)

*V*erily.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 24, 2012)

*W*ell lets see then

*X*XXX - where do I start ?

*Y*ou know it's not that easy

*Z*elda's Zillion Zapped Zippy Zinc Zombies Zinged Zoomed ZigZags Zephyr's Zoo Zones

*A*nd there we go.....

*B*loody hell that WAS hard


----------



## 324atk (Apr 24, 2012)

*C*lap clap clap clap.

*D*amn good job CannonFoddr

*E*xcited for the next Z sentence which won't be Zeal

*F*rozenIndignation, Hydregion, I'm looking at you


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

*G*ah..!?

*H*ydreigon? Who is this "Hydreigon" you speak of?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

I have no idea of what organic or inorganic specimen you might be referring to


----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 25, 2012)

*J*ust who are these people you are referring to?


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 25, 2012)

*K*now only that like yoda i sound like... YEEEEEEEEEEEEEES...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 26, 2012)

*'L*ike Yoda I sound like '??

*M*aybe 

*N*ot the other way round - I hope


----------



## Kalisiin (May 2, 2012)

*O*MG.

*P*lease accept my congrats on your Z sentence, CannonFoddr!!

*Q*uite impressive!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 3, 2012)

*R*eally ???

*S*od to do  - it was

*T*ook a while googling to find suitable 'Z' words

*U*sing them to make a sensible sentence was even harder


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2012)

*V*erily, it requires some level of skill...

*W*ell now, our favorite letter draws close

*X*-tremely close if I might say

*Y*es, just one left~



Spoiler



*Z*imbabwe



*A*HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Kalisiin (May 4, 2012)

*B*ut I can't see the spoiler!!

*C*an't do it.

*D*oesn't come up when I press "show."

*E*xactly how did I see it?

*F*rankly, I had to "quote" the post so I could see it.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 4, 2012)

*G*etaway !!!

*H*ow come the spoiler didn't work for you

*I*'ve got no idea

*J*ust to check - you don't have any script blockers installed ??


----------



## Kalisiin (May 7, 2012)

*K*alisiin DOES have pop-up blockers on...

*L*ightbulb...

*M*aybe that is why I can't see the spoiler??

*N*ow who would have ever thought pop-up blockers would stop you from seeing stuff you WANT??

*O*rdinarily, when a pop-up is blocked, I get an option to open it or not...that does not happen here.

*P*op-up blocker may not be the problem, because no option, no notice a pop-up being blocked, no nothing, the link simply does not click.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 8, 2012)

*R*ly ??

*S*o you're OK now ??

*T*hat's strange


----------



## LunaWofl (May 8, 2012)

*U*mm... no one must know


----------



## B-Blue (May 8, 2012)

*V*agina


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 8, 2012)

*W*ot....

*X*actly.... are

*Y*ou....on......??

*Z*antac !!


----------



## NeoSupaMario (May 8, 2012)

Ah... I shoulda come

Before now to keep these 

Clouds from

Dashing into the

Edge of the

Forum

Gosh I need to figure out something better

Hope no one bashes me for this but

I know someone will


----------



## Kalisiin (May 9, 2012)

*J*esus, what is it with these sentence fragments??


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 9, 2012)

Koala's dont know what is up with the sentence fragments.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 9, 2012)

Letters are fun


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 10, 2012)

*M*any letter are more fun

*N*ot to put damper on things

*O*ne or two recent posts

*P*oorly formatted

*Q*uite why first letter isn't *BOLDED*

*R*eally don't know why


----------



## LunaWofl (May 10, 2012)

Sometimes I forget to bold the first letter...

*T*errible mistake, I know...

*U*sually fix it through edits...

*V*erily, it matters very little beyond aesthetics...

Well, whatever...

*X*erox a zebra before you get striped...

Yeah, I don't get it either...

*Z*ero sense is made in my mind...


----------



## NeoSupaMario (May 10, 2012)

As for me, I'll

Butt in on this random 

Conversation because I 

Don't know what to say about

Everything in the

Fricken world except for I just ate a

Great hamburger from McDonalds but it was kinda

Hot so 

I had to wait before I ate it

Just

Kidding I ate it right away and I

Loved it

McDonalds is awaesome but maybe a

New hamburger joint is

Opening so maybe I'll

Pay for a hamburger there but I'll

Question the

Restaurants

Sanitation

To the ends of the earth and I'll look

Under the tables 

Very carefully then,

When I've finished that, I'll bring out my

Xylophone and play till 

You get tired of hearing my awesome

Zwag.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 11, 2012)

*A*ctually I prefer......

*B*urger King !!

*C*an't resist their 

*D*ouble Bacon XL

*E*specially since their burgers are also.....

*F*lame Grilled !!


----------



## Kalisiin (May 13, 2012)

*G*ood God, I'll take DQ's Hungr-Bustr any day!!

*H*ow that, plus a huge Blizzard, could not be your favorite, I'll never know.

*I*t is definitely MY favorite

*J*ust don't get to have it often, since the nearest DQ to me is almost 20 miles away.

*K*rap.


----------



## Kalisiin (May 19, 2012)

*L*ord God...no one has posted since I last did a week ago??


----------



## machomuu (May 19, 2012)

*M*achomuu's back.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 19, 2012)

*N*nnoooooo

*O*h hang on - the more the merrier


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

*P*lease do the honors when it comes to the letter Z


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2012)

*Q*


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 20, 2012)

*R*ly ??


----------



## FireGrey (May 20, 2012)

STFU

That's not how to do it machomuu.

U need to say more than 1 letter.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

*V*erily, Maxwell speaks the truth~ 

*W*ell now~ I suppose I'll just leave you with the best letter...

*X*pect for someone else to snipe it though...

*Y*eesh, people get riled up over the most senseless things...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2012)

*Z*EBRA!!!

*A*h, were you expecting me to say 'zeal' again?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 20, 2012)

*B*eh, no actually... I kinda expected it to be anything OTHER than zeal...

*C*an't say I care either way...


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 20, 2012)

*D*o you really mean that

*E*veryone else I would've thought would care


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2012)

*F* is for friends who do stuff together.


----------



## 324atk (May 21, 2012)

*G*ee, I wish I could sing the rest of the song


----------



## triassic911 (May 22, 2012)

Hell, I'll do it! U is for URANIUM... BOMBS! N is for NO SURVIVORS WHEN YOU---- PLANKTON!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 22, 2012)

*I* never! p_o


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 22, 2012)

*j*ack-o-lanterns  are not kool


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 22, 2012)

*K*aleidoscopes - now they were kool - back in the 70's


----------



## 324atk (May 22, 2012)

*L*lamas are better, I believe.
(EDIT: Image is too huge. For those interested, link is here)
http://a6.sphotos.ak...707323701_n.jpg


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 22, 2012)

Mac is wors than pc


----------



## triassic911 (May 22, 2012)

No doubt, but don't start a war here!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 22, 2012)

*O*h dear a PC V Mac debate

*P*C better than Mac ??

*Q*uaint.....

*R*eally it depends on your point of view


----------



## koimayeul (May 22, 2012)

*S*imple, Windows is the best OS. Deal with it.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 22, 2012)

*T*o take over the world


----------



## 324atk (May 23, 2012)

*U* will need some uranium... BOMBS!


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 23, 2012)

*V*arec grows  under the see


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 23, 2012)

*W*hat ?? - could barely see that last post


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 23, 2012)

*X*anthospermous bet no one can tell me what this is


----------



## 324atk (May 23, 2012)

*Y* would we want to?


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 23, 2012)

*Z*at 'X' word means 'Having yellow seeds' I believe


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 23, 2012)

*A *​right answe
*B*ut that "x" has a name


----------



## triassic911 (May 23, 2012)

Cool,
Dude


----------



## koimayeul (May 23, 2012)

*E*eew whatever happened to the EoF.. Sorta cooler with lesser bronies but meh.. No more Zeal for* Z* !??


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 24, 2012)

*F*ree stuff is never free


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 24, 2012)

*G*ood i bumb this page


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 25, 2012)

*H*uh !

*I* don't think you bumped the thread

*J*ust because you got a double post


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 25, 2012)

*K*ittens can fly


----------



## LunaWofl (May 25, 2012)

*L*e this kitten can at least~


----------



## 324atk (May 26, 2012)

*M*y ass they can't!


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 26, 2012)

*N*ow see i told you


----------



## machomuu (May 26, 2012)

*O*h.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 26, 2012)

*P*eople are funny here on GBA temp
*Q*uick reply faster
*R*elly are you that
*S*low
*T*oo slow
*U*nless you have slow internet, if then i forgive you


----------



## triassic911 (May 26, 2012)

Tauros.


----------



## machomuu (May 26, 2012)

*V*ery *W*ell, it's time for plan *X*, and *y*ou know what that is...
_*Z*EAL!!!_
[yt]WpexAP02du0[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (May 26, 2012)

*A*h... zeal... cool...

*B*ack to normal at last


----------



## triassic911 (May 26, 2012)

Can't help but notice U was missing....


----------



## machomuu (May 26, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Can't help but notice U was missing....


*D*at's because it wasn't, nukeboy said:


> *U*nless you have slow internet, if then i forgive you


right after posting



> *T*oo slow


...and then you posted Tauros.  After T and U


----------



## triassic911 (May 26, 2012)

Egad! I apologize!
FUUUUU-


----------



## LunaWofl (May 26, 2012)

*G*ood... GOOD... all according to plan...


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 27, 2012)

*H*mm what plan?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

*I* wouldn't want to spoil that, would I?


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

*J*ust FI being...FI

*K*, nothing to see here~


----------



## machomuu (May 27, 2012)

*L*orelei


----------



## triassic911 (May 27, 2012)

Mmmm.. Lorelei..


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

*N*uts, that's what i get for not refreshing this page...


----------



## Kalisiin (May 27, 2012)

*O*h, god, what a day I had today, driving from South Carolina to Pennsylvania.

*P*ut over 600 miles on in one day!

*Q*uite a long day...and the thing is...just the day before, I'd driven from PA to SC!!

*R*eally tough, driving 1200 miles in 2 days!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 27, 2012)

*S*uper story Kalisiin but not
*T*o be a (insert something here) but how are you driving and writing?
*U*nless you stoped  to get some coffee and donuts


----------



## Kalisiin (May 27, 2012)

*V*ery carefully.

*W*aited till I got home to write, I did.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

*X*tremely hazardous to post while driving, don't you think?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

Yes, and that's why its called EXTREME POSTING!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

*Z*E MUFFINS, FIRE THEM!!! >_


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

*A*HAHAHA, good... GOOD...

*B*AD, MY MUFFINS ARE ON FIRE D=

*C*rap crap crap crap crap crap

*D*OUSE THEM IN POWDERED SUGAR

*E*rr...

*F*udge... guess I'll whip up another batch...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

*G*reat, derpy will be most pleased with the results~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

*H*eh, no she won't.

*I* used... OATMEAL!!!


----------



## triassic911 (May 27, 2012)

Jigglypuff!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

*K*rap, I got ninja'd.


----------



## triassic911 (May 27, 2012)

Lol


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

*N*ow then, you sure were~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

*M*ind you, I shall be a little faster next time~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

*O *mai gawd, I was faster by -1 minute!


----------



## triassic911 (May 27, 2012)

Porygon!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

*Q*uite p_o


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

*R*ight...*quickly takes a snapshot*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

*S*omewhat recently, mine was ahead by ~5mins


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

*T*hat's impossibru!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

*U*m, with PMs and status updates, earlier times would go above anything I posted...

*V*erily, I believe I did it... SOMEWHERE...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

*W*here, exactly?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

*X*actly... where... but I thought... ITS GOTTA BE HERE SOMEWHERE D:


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

*Y*ou...can't find it...can you..?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

*Z*ah!? >_


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

*A*h, at least you still have a picture of a ninja post from the "you are banned" game...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

*B*leh, edit ninjas


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

*C*bf to edit my posts...but I do it anyways.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

*D*ragon's dogma makes me wanna kill bunnies :/


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

*E*h? I could say the same for some chapters in kid icarus on intensity 9.0...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

*F*eh, I still need to get that... maybe in a fortnight... *shakes fist at bills*

*G*eez, why is being a responsible adult so tedious... wish I could just sleep...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

*H*ey, I thought you ran on coffee!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

*I* do when I'm forced to be awake


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

*J*ust drink some more, then


----------



## LunaWofl (May 27, 2012)

*k* ._.;


----------



## Hydreigon (May 27, 2012)

*L*alala, drink it like you mean it~


----------



## triassic911 (May 28, 2012)

MIght you two be brothers?


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

*N*ow that might make since
*O*h wait (forgot what i was gonna put here)


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

*P*lease, why ever would you come to such a stagnant conclusion?

*Q*uite wrong there, we're just both insane


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

*R*ight you are


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

*S*ay why did you post that at the same
*T*ime AS ME


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

*U*h... MAGIX!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

*W*hy explain when you can OHMIGOSH, LAVA LAMPS


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

*V*erily...I need not explain shit


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

*X*plain what? Uh...FI... explain what?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

*Y*ee~ lava lamps!!! LAVA LAMPS!!! *gasp* OHMIGOSH, that one has a bit of stale pizza on it


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

*B*last, this pizza has fused with the lava lamp :/


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

*Z*E MUFFINS, FIRE THEM

*A*GAIN!!!


----------



## triassic911 (May 28, 2012)

Clearly you must be brothers. You guys act almost in unison.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

*D*on't say brothers...we're clearly unrelated~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

*E*h, no one noticed I'm a girl?

*F*uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, the pizza set alight D:


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

*G*reat...just great. The lemons did it again. Also...

*H*ow did I not know you were a girl..?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

*I*DK... muffins?


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

*J*ust fire them


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

*K*  *fires muffins from a high paying job and outsources them with cheaper cupcakes*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

*L*et's use these lemons to burn down life's house next


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

*M*eh, Lemon is a terrible NPC name... he didn't even burn any houses down :/


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

*N*uuuuuuuuuuuuuu...the lemons have failed >_


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

*O*h, but this lime caused an implosion


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

*P*ossible it might have divided by zero


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

*Q*uite, actually, I count on just that


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

*R*ight, and...uh-oh...we have a whole basket of limes. 

*S*o let's make life's house implode


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

The house is filled... WITH LEMONS!? D:


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

*U* think? The lemons will cancel out the limes! D:


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

*V*erily, we need to formulate a counter measure, AND FAST!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

*W*hat about him?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

*X*tremely fast response times


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

*Y*ou forgot to mention extremely informative posts~


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

Zerg rush, I figured that went without saying~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

*A*h, ponyfeathers.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

*B*leh, no one give a flying feather!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

**C*ries a river*


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

*D*on't I see? I'm the monster D: *seals self inside house*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

*E*h? *is about to smash the door, but politely knocks instead* ;O;


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

*F*reaky ghost noises can be heard stifling through the cracks of the slightly decayed wooden door...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

*G*hosts? ._.

*H*i ghosts!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

*I*'m a ghost now, ghosts are cool~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

*J*ust who said that you could be a ghost?


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

*K*weh... Tagzard?


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

*L*ooks like you win this time...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

*M*uahahahaha~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

...*N*ot


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

*O*h SNAP D:


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

*P*robably should have asked someone other than tagzard


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

*Q*uite... err... *asks paary*


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

*R*emember, paary isn't that rock you're speaking to...


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 28, 2012)

*S*orry - been a bit lax posting here

*T*here seem to of been a spurt of posts since my last visit

*U*nless I'm mistaken

*V*ery close to a certain letter now


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)

*W*hat letter?


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

*X*pecting someone to say "ZEAL!" on the letter Z?

*Y*ou'd best prepare, for I shall say...



Spoiler



*Z*ipper. That is all.


----------



## machomuu (May 28, 2012)

lright then.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

*B*anana boat~


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

*C*all upon the seaponies, when you're in distress~!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

*D*erpy just doesn't know what went wrong...


----------



## Hydreigon (May 28, 2012)

*E*eeeyup


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

*F*un times were had all around, it wasn't anything out of the ordinary, but a strange euphoria cast its way around, mayhaps more so as the pizza increased its staleness...


----------



## machomuu (May 28, 2012)

*G*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

*H*i... hi coffee...


----------



## machomuu (May 28, 2012)

*I*IIIIIIIIIIIIYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

*J*ust how do you get rid of the AP on this :/


----------



## machomuu (May 28, 2012)

*K*an't


----------



## LunaWofl (May 28, 2012)

*L*ame, eh... must... find... patch... feeling drousy...


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 29, 2012)

*M*ust...drink....more.... coffee

*N*eed ...to... stay... awake


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 29, 2012)

*M*any pages


----------



## triassic911 (May 29, 2012)

Omastar!


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 29, 2012)

please not him how about mew


----------



## LunaWofl (May 29, 2012)

*Q*uack... I'm a duck... nothing to see here... quack... IGNORE ME!!!... quack...


----------



## machomuu (May 29, 2012)

*R*eferences.


----------



## Kalisiin (May 30, 2012)

*S*ome asswipe stole my identity!!

*T*ax refund will now take me six months and a bunch of bureaucratic bullshit in order to get it

*U*nfeeling asswipes who commit identity theft should be fried in the electric chair!!

*V*erily, I kid you not, this is exactly how I feel.


----------



## machomuu (May 30, 2012)

*XYZ*EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAL.  LoljknoactuallyTouhou.

[yt]tq29WcecvVY[/yt]


----------



## Kalisiin (May 31, 2012)

*W*TF...you skipped "W"!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 31, 2012)

*A*rrgghh Noooooooooooo !!!!

*B*et you think I'm talking about the 'Z' word....

*C*ouldn't be more wrong

*D*idn't any1 notice 'nukebot95' redid letter 'M'......

*E*xactly... & what about 'machomuu' !!!

*F*orget the 'W' did you ???

*G*ot to complain about that....

*H*aven't I !!

*I*'m also not sure if '*XYZ*' counts as 3 sentences

(*J*ust a little slow posting - some1 DID notice the 'w' missing)


----------



## triassic911 (May 31, 2012)

K
LOL


----------



## machomuu (May 31, 2012)

*M*y bad for not using W.  *W*illiam.  There.


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 2, 2012)

*N*o big deal, machomuu...I just noticed, pointed it out, and then used the W for ya.

*O*k?


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 2, 2012)

*P*ardon me, but I don't like the W so I didn't mind it


----------



## machomuu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Q*well that's my name, do don't disrespect.


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 2, 2012)

*R *u sure that Qwell is a word?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 2, 2012)

It i*s *when you say it out loud.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 2, 2012)

Think you can use the letter in the middle of the sentence?
U wrong, bro!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 2, 2012)

Very well.  Oh crap, I did it again...xenophobia.  Yelling.  ZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEElolnoflatchests
[yt]xX050NcDNAU[/yt]


----------



## koimayeul (Jun 3, 2012)

*A*gain no ZEAL !?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2012)

*B*ut ya see, Touhou is earsex, so I kind of have to post it, even if that was a parody song.  Though I did recently play Chrono Trigger.  I  that game.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

*C*affine still entertains me...
http://www.youtube.com/watch/?v=I5mUapJTYyE


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2012)

*D*at was AWESOME


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

*E*3 better have him again this year


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 3, 2012)

*F**ck Mr, Caffeine , if only Team ICO will show The Last Gaurdian this year....


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

*G*WAHAHAHA~ Like they'll show THAT, It's got no motion controls 

*H*eh, I do wants them to show it though :/

*I* are so pessimistic


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 3, 2012)

*J*esus, machomuu, are you doing it on purpose?

*K*raft each INDIVIDUAL SENTENCE starting with next letter.

*Like...*making a sentence with words with the consecutive letters is NOT the rules.

*M*achomuu, Gore shoulda won in 2000, Americans like me have different reasons to dislike the W.

*N*ot minded, would I have, if we had skipped the W in 2000!!

*O*h, never mind, machomuu, I see you are American, too

*P*lease forgive me.

*Q*uite agree, you do, I hope, though, about skipping W.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

*R*eally now, rules are boring...


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 3, 2012)

*S*tupid Rules


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

*T*ruly their purpose lies only as a guiding principal... 

*U*nbelievably amusing to seep chaos~


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 3, 2012)

*V*ery cute puppy, FireGrey!!  I looooooooooove puppies!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2012)

*W*onder why this is dissolving calcium based specimens...

*X*treme progress in not blowing myself up this time...

*Y*eah... nothing can possibly go wrong with this method~


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2012)

*Z*e Memories of Green...God, why don't more games have music as beautiful as this?
[yt]FccgRabaOc0[/yt]


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 3, 2012)

*A*hh ... perhaps no-one appreciate stuff like that nowadays


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2012)

*B*ut then, that's the curse of time...


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

*C*learly most *D*evelopers (especially in the West) don't think music is an important part of a game, anymore.  They're wrong.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 5, 2012)

*e*agg Microsoft at e3 sucked this year


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2012)

*F*eh, with the kinect, microsoft always sucks~


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 5, 2012)

*G*ood we all on the same page


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 5, 2012)

*h*uh ??


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 5, 2012)

*i *see your not too bright


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 6, 2012)

*J*ust who are YOU to say someone is not bright, when you don't know the difference between "your" and "you're"?

*K*ick this thought around: "Your" is possessive, "you're" is a possessive pronoun.

*L*earn grammar.

*M*ight actually help you in life sometime.

*N*ot being articulate, well-spoken, and grammatically correct may cost you a job some day.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2012)

*O*h, your quite right, it can easily cost you're job D:


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 6, 2012)

Pish Posh


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2012)

*Q*uite p_o


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 6, 2012)

*R*ight... o_q


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 6, 2012)

S_S


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2012)

*T*errific...


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 6, 2012)

U_IS_A_BRONY.com


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2012)

*V*erily, I am, is there a point you wish to make with that?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 6, 2012)

*W*hat ?!?!

*X*xxx this !!! - must come up with better posts


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2012)

*Y*ep... there's honey on it alright...


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 6, 2012)

*Z*ero doubt I have that the E3 is and shall be worse than 2 years ago, because no The Last Gaurdian trailer or anything...


----------



## machomuu (Jun 6, 2012)

*A*ah!  I missed Z ;_;


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 6, 2012)

*B*ut are you mad I didn't use it for Zeal?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 6, 2012)

*C*inda.

Wait, no, that doesn't work.

Kinda.


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 6, 2012)

*D*idn't know that the alphabet was A~B~C~W~K~D


----------



## machomuu (Jun 6, 2012)

*E*h.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 7, 2012)

*F*or goodness sake, machomuu

*G*ot to always be the Combo breaker 

*H*ave you ??


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2012)

*I* likes it


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 8, 2012)

*J*esus, why can't people just play by the rules??


----------



## machomuu (Jun 8, 2012)

*K*uz.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lol nice avatar pic,

machomuu

never thought it could get better than what you had it

on


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 8, 2012)

*P*lease!!

*Q*uit breaking single sentences into multiple lines to hit letters.

*R*ules are rules, and you are supposed to use COMPLETE SENTENCES!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 8, 2012)

*S*till less annoying than zeal


----------



## machomuu (Jun 8, 2012)

*T*hat's not right, Zeal is awesome, not annoying.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 9, 2012)

*U*nless you HATE Zeal !

*V*ery very much....

*W*hat a wasted word that is


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2012)

*X*-actly, i love cheating with x though~

*Y*ep, anyone wanna snipe the next letter?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 9, 2012)

*Z*e muffins p_o


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2012)

*A*h yes, they were lousy employees after all


----------



## machomuu (Jun 9, 2012)

*B*i- dogs of the female persuasion, that's what you all are.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2012)

*C*an't say I agree... we're both visibly ponies :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 9, 2012)

*D*og? I am no dog ._.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 9, 2012)

Hydreigon said:


> *D*og? I am no dog ._.


*E*r...ponies are ponies.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 9, 2012)

*F* this.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2012)

*G*otta spam whatcha gotta spam~


----------



## machomuu (Jun 9, 2012)

*H* is the next letter.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2012)

*I* knew this pogo stick had a trap mechanism!!!


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 10, 2012)

Jigglypuff.


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 10, 2012)

*K*rap.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 10, 2012)

*L*eopold "Butters" Stotch is from what show

*M*ust be ansered

*N*o N00b ansers


----------



## machomuu (Jun 10, 2012)

*O*kay, I'm not going to answer that.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 10, 2012)

*P*lease or are you CHICKEN


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

*Q*uite chicken~ damn things run so frikken much after you cut off their heads :/


----------



## machomuu (Jun 10, 2012)

*R*aaaawr!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

*S*moked bacon, that scared me D:


----------



## machomuu (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jun 10, 2012)

Ur Dumb


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

*V*erily, you are a paragon of human intellect.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 10, 2012)

*WX*.

*Y*, no need to be rude Luigi, looks like you don't have enough
*Z*EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL

So here's some Touhou:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xlWuJngdWw


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

FrozenIndignation said:


> *V*erily, you are a paragon of human intellect.


*A*h, sarcastic Luna is best Luna~


----------



## machomuu (Jun 10, 2012)

*B*anned for ignoring Touhou.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

*C*an anyone find my muffins? I know I left them in here somewhere...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

*D*uahahahaha these cupcakes make me see dead people


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 10, 2012)

*E*h, I can see your prinny helmet you stole from Fuka.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

*F*uka gave it to me in exchange for... well


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

*G*o on...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

*H*ow can i~ it's so embarrassing


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

*I* _totally _believe you...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

*J*-just what did you think I do? b-b-BAKA!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

*K*lop?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

*L*e clo-clo-clop!? I-i-i would never do something like that >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

*M*y Celestia Super Sensor says otherwise~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

*N*-no tia, it was nothing like that


----------



## machomuu (Jun 10, 2012)

*N*itori


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

*O*h really?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 10, 2012)

*P*

...What teh Fu-


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

*Q*uite p_o


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

*Q*uite p_o


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

*R*eally, what just happened?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

*S*imultaneous monocle


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

*T*hat's...AWESOME!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

*U*nbelievably so


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

*V*erily~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

*W*hy, unmistakably~


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 10, 2012)

*X-*actly what I thought...
*Y*ou are neglecting the Touhou awesomeness!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

*Z*elda stole mah cookies


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2012)

*A*nd frozy here stole my muffins! D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 10, 2012)

*B*ut they were so~ good~


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 11, 2012)

*C*an't say that 

*D*idn't get any to try


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

*E*NDLESS MUFFIN CLONING!!!


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 11, 2012)

*F*or me??


----------



## machomuu (Jun 11, 2012)

*G*ah, none for you.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

*H*elp, I'm being attacked by a figment of my own imagination D:


----------



## machomuu (Jun 11, 2012)

*I *can't help you!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

*J*ustice prevailed  and that's why I died to my imagination D:


----------



## machomuu (Jun 11, 2012)

*K*rap.  *L*imey Bugger.  Don't worry, I'*m* into *N*ecromancy, so I'll bring you back.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

*O*... kay then... huh...


----------



## machomuu (Jun 11, 2012)

*P*robably not okay, but it's your fault for dying.

Oh, and when you come back, you're skin might be decaying and smelly.  Don't worry about that.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 11, 2012)

*Q*uite p_o *casts ponyfication spell*


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 12, 2012)

*R*eally....

*S*ome people seem unable to play by the rules!!


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 12, 2012)

Terrible, I must say.
Uranus is a planet.
Violin is an instrument.
Water is also known as H20.
Xylophone in an instrument as well.
Y U NO FOLLOW RULES??


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 12, 2012)

*Z*ebrinny......

*A*ha

*B*et you thought I'll do 'Zeal' or 'Zebra'


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 12, 2012)

*C*annonFoddr, I'm sure that's the last thing that would be expected of you~


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 12, 2012)

Dragonair.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2012)

*E*mpoleon is sexier than Dragonair.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2012)

*F*rosslass is best pokemon.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 13, 2012)

Gigalith looks ehh


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

*H*m...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 13, 2012)

*I* don't know....

*J*ust because I complained about Ponies... Now Pokemon

*K*rabby






*L*ast thing I'd wanna be.....


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2012)

*M*eowth, that's right!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2012)

*N*o more heroes~


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

*O*h crap, well then who will save us!?


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 13, 2012)

*P*erhaps you guys are all wrong...


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

*Q*uite the opposite.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2012)

*R*ight-o


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 13, 2012)

*S*hould we really talk about who is right or wrong?
*T*his is maybe the most pointless thing to argue about... the sexiness of pokemon.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

*U*h...let's not talk about that anymore, it's a *v*ery sensitive topic that *w*ill no doubt end with fire.
*X*enophobia, that's what it is, I don't see wh*y* we must talk about it at all.
*Z*eal.  No, wait.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UWhRE7b4vU&feature=related


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jun 13, 2012)

A. I say this thread should be closed


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

*B*ut no one cares.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2012)

*C*an't say jealousy is adequate grounds to lock a topic :/


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 13, 2012)

*D*on't say this thread has to be closed.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2012)

*E*h, its not like it's filled with ponies...


----------



## TheRedfox (Jun 13, 2012)

*F*uck ponys


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

*G*row up.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 13, 2012)

*H*ow wonderful, now we've got someone who's into bestiality in this topic >_>;


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 13, 2012)

*I* see machomuu has decided to break the rules once again.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 13, 2012)

Jolteon.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2012)

*K*eldeo...Resolution Form


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 14, 2012)

*L*OL @ FrozenIndignation last post

*M*achomuu breaking the rules again - I see

*N*ot only that - I can't do anything about it

*O*h how I wish I was a moderator

*P*erhaps I could 'warn' him then


----------



## machomuu (Jun 14, 2012)

*Q*uite the contradiction that you're talking in fragments and independent clauses rather than sentences.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 14, 2012)

Rhydon was the first pokemon ever created.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 15, 2012)

*S*entence: Definition; Noun; _A set of words that is complete in itself, typically containing a subject and predicate, conveying a statement, question, exclamation_,.

*T*hink that my last post follows this & my rule of 'Each new post's sentence must start with the next letter in the alphabet'

*U*nlike your last but one post IMHO


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 15, 2012)

Vulpix.


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 16, 2012)

*W*TF...the rules are not that hard...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

*X*actly who cares for the rules anyways...

*Y*eah, okay, some people...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Z*UBAT


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 16, 2012)

Assholes, those Zubats. All of them.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 16, 2012)

*B*ut there zubats


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 16, 2012)

*C*ould anyone tell me what the fuck a Zubat is?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 16, 2012)

*D*elighted to, it's a pokemon~


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 16, 2012)

*E*ven I know what a Zubat is

*F*or goodness sake

*G*od know why

*H*ow I hate those type of games

*I* don't know how the same game can be re-released

*J*ust with different graphics/maps


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 16, 2012)

CannonFoddr said:


> *E*ven I know what a Zubat is
> 
> *F*or goodness sake
> 
> ...


*k*rabby much? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




will im still キングラー


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 18, 2012)

*L*et's see - nope not that Krabby


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

*M*eh, can't say I disagree.

*N*ot really my type of game these days~


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh how I love speedrunning through those games.
Pokemon games, I mean.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 18, 2012)

*Q*uite, though, i've only done so on earlier games...


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 19, 2012)

*R*eally, that explains why I didn't know what a Zubat was.

*S*ince I really hate Pokemon, I would not have known.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 19, 2012)

Teehee, how can anyone hate Pokemon?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 19, 2012)

*U*nless you can prove to me that this is a great game series

*V*ery often you'll find me hiding in the GBATemp Anti-Pokemon Bunker

*W*ith a lifetime supply of Beer & Pretzels


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)

*X*tracting pretzels in 3... 2... 1...

*Y*eah... that's the stuff~  *nom*


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

*ZUBAT FTW*​


@CannonFoddr​


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 19, 2012)

*A*nnoying is the best adjective I can find to describe Pokemon.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2012)

*B*ack to *ZUBAT*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 20, 2012)

*C*an't really give a damn about your stupid, high encounter rate, bat. T_T


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

*D*ATS IT I KNOW...



*


Spoiler



ZUBAT


*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 20, 2012)

*E*rrr what is IT ??


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 21, 2012)

*F*reakin' Pokemon is annoying...

*G*reat cartoons stopped being made after I reached my teen years in the eighties.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2012)

*H*ard to say I agree...

*I*n fact I don't  seems like nostalgia goggles to me...


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 21, 2012)

*J*ust a matter of opinion.

*K*rappy cartoons made nowadays

*L*et's go back to the days of Woody Woodpecker and Tom & Jerry.

*M*arvelous cartoons, those were.

*N*ostalgic...perhaps.

*O*nly normal a person would like best that which THEY grew up with.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 21, 2012)

*P*OKEMON FTW!


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 21, 2012)

Totally Ninja'd.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 21, 2012)

*R*eally triassic991 -tut tut

*S*kipped a couple of letters there

*T*here's another over 40 here - Me !!

*U*se to like Thunderbirds as I was growing up (Yeah I know it's not a cartoon though)

*V*ery poor 'live action' movie remake a few years back

*W*ell - I thought so anyway

*X*actly what cartoons I like now-a-days ???

*Y*ou know - I don't mind 'Batman - Brave & Bold' ocassionally


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 21, 2012)

CannonFoddr said:


> *R*eally triassic991 -tut tut
> 
> *S*kipped a couple of letters there
> 
> ...


thank you...

*Z*UBAT


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2012)

*A*s it is my opinion that there are still some gems released after the eighties.

*B*ah, I actually like, and watch, older cartoons, super chicken being one of my favorites, despite the age it came out of...

*C*artoons, as I would like to tell myself, simply cater to a different audience today than in that of yesteryears... 

*D*espite this, I still believe there are some newer cartoons that rival the the classics, but are simply too unappreciated for one reason or another.

*E*h, I suppose the main address of my point, is simply that there are still some great cartoons being made today... and so the notion that great cartoons belonging only to a bygone era irks me somewhat...

*F*inally, the concept of age being a construct of an argument also irks me, but alas, I respect your opinion on the subject matter regardless of what it may be...


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 21, 2012)

*G*ah, the new cartoons are unappreciated because they suck.

*H*ey, just give me the real classics any day!!

*I *used to run home from school to watch Speed Racer, for example.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 22, 2012)

*J*ust to say - the only 'Speed racer' I ever knew was the live action Film

*K*an't say I enjoyed THAT


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 22, 2012)

*L*ets install a hammer-ban to this game


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 22, 2012)

*M*eh, Though I Don't know what that is....


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 22, 2012)

*N*ow what?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 23, 2012)

*O*h dear a jammer-ban...whatever next

*P*ardon me though - did a search for "Jammer-ban"

*Q*uite confused over results

*R*eally I am

*S*eems like 'Jammer ban' has something to do with gadget that block Radar speed cameras

*T*hat seems a little weird to apply it to this thread

*U*nless this thread is speeding along too fast

*V*ery unsure what the 'Jammer Ban' would actually succeed in doing


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 24, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> *L*ets install a hammer-ban to this game


*w*hat are y'all talking about it says hammer-ban


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 24, 2012)

*X*-cuse me, but can someone enlighten me what exactly a jammer-ban is?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 24, 2012)

*Y* DO YOU ALL THINK IT SAYS JAMMER LOOK AT THE POST


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 25, 2012)

*Z*zzzz - did you think we're all asleep - You've edited that post nukeboy95

*A*nd to prove it - 

*B*ottom of that post it says ''*Edited by nukeboy95, Yesterday, 09:07 AM''*

*C*aught you out there

*D*idn't I !!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 25, 2012)

*e*hh shh  quite the dont know


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 27, 2012)

*F*orget the spell checker then - nukeboy95

*G*ot confused over the 'quite the' bit

*H*owever figured out that you meant 'Qui*et* The*y*'


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 1, 2012)

*I* guess everyone too busy

*J*ust checked up here - no new posts


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

*K*an't say I wasn't, even though I'm working on my calculus homework over the summer...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

*L*ying I would be, if I said I was busy...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

*M*y, my...I never knew you lied!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

*N*ope


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 1, 2012)

*O*bvious lie right there


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 1, 2012)

*P*robably... I find white lies to be very amusing


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 1, 2012)

*Q*uite amusing

*R*eally they are

*S*ometimes though

*T*hey can grow into big fat lies

*U*nless you're careful


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2012)

*V*isualize it,

*W*orld without liars

*X*'cept there'd still be me

*Y*es. I lie

*Z*ecora does too

*A*nd... umm... have a nice day!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 2, 2012)

*B*ack at ya !!


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 2, 2012)

Can't be asked to create new sentences for this thread.
Da brain is too tired.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 4, 2012)

*E*ver thought of getting some sleep

*F*orget about coming the GBATemp everyday

*G*ood grief - what AM I saying !!!

*H*ow can anyone NOT come to GBATemp every day


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 4, 2012)

*I* don't know... 

*J*ust the thought itself leaves me petrified...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 5, 2012)

*'K - *I'll try & not even think of that again


----------



## supermario5029 (Jul 5, 2012)

*J*oin my clan then.  (Not really, I have no clan.)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 9, 2012)

*K*eep away from me then

*L*ast 'Clan' I joined shut down after only a couple of months

*M*aybe it was because of me

*N*ot the fact that they ran out of money for the server

*O*r the fact many members were 'leaving' 

*P*erhaps it was something totally different

*Q*uite what it was I'm not sure

*R*eally would like to see if they're still around though

*S*earch google ...'SASClanEU'........Results...... 

*T*here it is - whoa hoo...

*U*nusual... it's just a forum now, no web pages/stats/server etc Ahhh shame

*V*ery sad to see it gone so downhill


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 9, 2012)

*W*hy, I belonged to a clan once...

*X*actly when I stopped caring is when the game stopped being balanced :/


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 9, 2012)

*Y*ou know - that sound JUST like what happened to the game I use to play

*Z*oiks !!!

*A*nd just think - if it WAS - I might've been shot by you !!!

*B*efore you ask - How do you think I got my current Nickname 

*'C*annonFodder' 

*D*id actually be known as 'SuicidalCannonFodder' in the game


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 9, 2012)

Ew, CannonFoodr is saying the wrong things above.

F WORD!

George Died 

HEY, I have no idea what im saying

*I* love orange juice


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 10, 2012)

*J*ust to clear things up

*K*an you explain what I said wrong ??

*L*et me guess - the last line possibly


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2012)

*M*aybe, but I'm still wondering who this "CannonFoodr" is


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2012)

*N*o idea here either :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2012)

*O* rly? But...I thought you knew everything D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2012)

*P*lease D: I'm trying to keep that a secret!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2012)

*Q*uite the liar you are...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 10, 2012)

*R*eally must get my eyes tested

*S*aw what I thought was my name

*T*hen some1 points out it's not

*U*nless he edited it

*V*ery sure he hadn't though


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 10, 2012)

*W*e all overlook things sometimes...I do it quite often, though


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 10, 2012)

*X*actly... I do it all the time  and that's why I always seem like a jerk~


----------



## ZeroLimits (Jul 11, 2012)

*Y* did I say Y that instead of "why"?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 11, 2012)

*Z*UBAT FTW


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2012)

*A* ham sandwich...


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jul 11, 2012)

*B*last! what did I want to type again?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 11, 2012)

*C*an't tell you that

*D*on't know what's on your mind


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

*E*h? this requires a person with psychic powers...

@[member='FrozenIndignation']


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

*G*uh? I see city escape :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

*H*ydreigon doesn't. He can only think about referring to himself in third person...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

*I* believe FrozenIndignation likes to do so as well, as this makes her seem aloof...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

*J*ust who is this "FrozenIndignation" you speak of? Also, who the hell is this "Hydreigon"?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 12, 2012)

*K*now what? Spontaneous amnesia su- who are you people!?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

*L*et's see now...who the hell were you again?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 12, 2012)

*M*ust be catching this Amnesia 

*N*ot that I'm affect......

*O*h dear...

*P*ardon me, what are we talking about

*Q*uite sure it was something about...nope can't remember


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2012)

*R*ight, I think I remembered...actually...no I didn't...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 13, 2012)

*S*oo how are you?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 13, 2012)

*T*is an excellent day...err, night, my good sir.

*U*ndoubtedly, the cool breeze is a delightful contrast to the intense heat during the afternoon~


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 13, 2012)

Very good.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 13, 2012)

*W*ell glad to here that


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 13, 2012)

*X*actly

*Y*ou couldn't be in a better place


----------



## _kbnft (Jul 13, 2012)

*Z*zztop giving us the hard letters to start a sentence.
*A *cheater I know...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)

*B*ah, people usually want z~


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 13, 2012)

*C*ant tell if it Friday the 13th or just a Friday


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

*D*ood, it's just a Friday. I mean, what could go wrong on such a _beautiful_ day?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

*E*h, looks like a saturday to me :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

*F*or you, it is... ;O;

*G*oing to be saturday in a few hours here :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

*H*eh, time travel is fun~ cept for the daleks :/


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

*I *know right? 

*J*ust be on the lookout for these signs...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

*K*inda hard to spot those signs...  I can't ever notice in time...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

*L*ook, more signs.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

*M*y my, so that's why my dog never came back


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

*N*ever allow your pets to play with daleks then D:


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

*O*h, so NOW you tell me >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

*P*ony, I told youse not to play with them daleks a long time ago! >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

*Q*ue? ... was I doing science at the time?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

*R*ight you are...however it didn't end well...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

*S*till, I did manage to get drunk in the end


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

*T*rue...but I can't imagine you being the type of person to drink


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

*U*m... that's because I don't~


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

*V*ery well then. 

*W*ait, then how did you become intoxicated?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

*X*treme ironing~ 

*Y*eah, or maybe it was magic  science?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

*Z*e muffins were involved...that's for sure


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

*A*h yes, my alcohol infused muffins


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

*B*etter whip up another batch...with laxatives


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

*C*an't, I just ate all the laxa- OH SHIT D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

*D*ood, those were mine! >_


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

*E*h!? But they had a sticker on them that said Hydrei- OH... 

*F*uuu- TO THE TOILET!!! >_


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

*G*ot one more thing to say: someone's in there


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

*H*AH, not for long!!! *uses canterlot voice*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 14, 2012)

*I* lied. I just locked the door


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2012)

*J*a? *uses horn to teleport inside*


----------



## Daemauroa (Jul 14, 2012)

*k*ay...  anyway what anime is your avatar from, frozenindignation?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 15, 2012)

*L*et's see... he's from "Persona 4"~

*M*eh, although the exact pic I'm using is from the video game :/


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 16, 2012)

*N*ot keeping up with thread

*O*h dear

*P*erhaps I SHOULD visit more often here

*Q*uite a big jump in posts each time I visit


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 16, 2012)

*R*eally now, it's not like people always wanna post :/


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 18, 2012)

*S*ad how it's seems to be the same people though


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2012)

*T*ruthfully, I quite agree...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2012)

*U*nless we can pull more people into this section of the forum, which I highly doubt will ever happen, it's just going to be the same people posting in this thread...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 19, 2012)

*V*ery true

*W*hat a shame


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 21, 2012)

*X*enomorphs > Predators.

*Y*ea i just watched the movies yesterday.

*Z*eal!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xsj5xjoLXtE


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2012)

*A*h  I've been waiting for someone to post that again~


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 21, 2012)

*B*ut why didn't you do it instead


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2012)

*C*an't do it myself~ that would make things far too easy~


----------



## Daemauroa (Jul 22, 2012)

*D*um Dum dum DUUUMMMM.... Dum Dum Dum DUUUMMMM ( beethoven's 5th symphony)


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 24, 2012)

*E*verybody say hey oh, HEY OH


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 24, 2012)

*F*ah la la -- Opps wrong song


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jul 24, 2012)

Get loadt


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 25, 2012)

*H*ey! You haven't went through Puberty!
*I *must tell you, you are an idiot!


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 25, 2012)

*J*ajajajaja u jelly!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 25, 2012)

*K*nives are sharp :/


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 26, 2012)

*L*amely and *merrily sign around*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 27, 2012)

*M*ust ...Keep... Thread.... Going...

*N*o complaints about my 'M' line above though

*O*ne post above this one doesn't count

*P*roblem with it is '_merrily sign around_' isn't on a seperate line


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 29, 2012)

Queen of Britain, your majesty I respect you.

Roadhouse.

Stucky Sticky

The Shit?

U weird

Virtual

What?

Xylophone 

Zebra


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 29, 2012)

*A*nd yet another 'Zebra'

*B*ecoming a popular 'Z' word that is

*C*an't say I blame them using it though


----------



## _kbnft (Jul 29, 2012)

*D*on't hate on the Zebra

*E*veryone thinks they are neat

*F*or the black and white colors on their majestic coat

*G*ets me on the edge of my seat?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 29, 2012)

*H*andclap all around for such a rhyme 

*I*ngenious use of those words

*J*ust couldn't come up with anything better

*K*r** - I'm such a nerd 

*(L*OL - I didn't add a 's' for that last line)


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 29, 2012)

Man, zebras remind me of rice. It would be nice if you were 

Nice

Oh, I forgot. 

People sell lemons!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2012)

*Q*uack, I've been given lemons, WHO'S HOUSE DO I BURN DOWN??? D:


----------



## reshx (Jul 30, 2012)

*R*aulpica´s one


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 31, 2012)

*S*hit, i saw a cat.
*T*oday I didnt see one


----------



## GameSoul (Aug 1, 2012)

Understand why I have brought you here?

Vicious animals have attacked the town.

Why the hell are they only killing men?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2012)

*X*ylophones remind me of a younger time~


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 1, 2012)

You are now reading this in my voice


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 1, 2012)

Zebra's are brought up again.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 2, 2012)

*A*ww no Zeal..


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2012)

*B*wahahaha, z is the best disappointment!!!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 2, 2012)

Could I buy some Candy?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

*D*ragons stole my pancakes...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKUOB8MN4Kc


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 3, 2012)

Fuck, I died.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2012)

*G*reat jumping fleas, that dog has none!!!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 3, 2012)

Haha, I like dogs that fly.
I got a feeling I'm turning crazy
Jk! I'm cool. 
Kay, next guy continues.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2012)

*L*et's sticky this, NAW! 
*M*ade me look for it as far as the 3rd page of the Eof..
*N*onsense!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

*O*h? I'd completely forgotten about this thread :/


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Poo, my first post in this thread is shit...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

*Q*uite o_q


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

*R*ight, where was I? p_o


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

*S*hy?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2012)

*T*alking can help you overcome shyness


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 13, 2012)

Underwear, picturing everyone in.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

*V*erily... what I find talking does is make other people scared of me :/ or at least, judging how people start shaking, and start telling me to shut up...


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2012)

*W*hat jerks!
*Y*ou should do it anyways


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

*Z*eal is natural considering how much I can tell about a person from observing them for 5 minutes...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

A is for Age of Silence.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

*B* is for the border between life and death~


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

C is for Car which is Mazda


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

*D* is for dodecahedron, and they do amuse me so...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2012)

E is for Echoes of the Fallen.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

F is for friends who do stuff together~


----------



## Daemauroa (Aug 13, 2012)

*G* is for Geez because when did this topic change into the FUN-song of Spongebob?


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

H is for human hive


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

*I* is for internal bleeding because...I don't know D:


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

J is for jeez... dats weird


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

*K *is for KILL!! KILL THEM ALL!!!


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

L is for LOLZ death


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

*M *is for murder and cupcakes


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

N is for NO SURVIVORS!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

*O* is for (total) obliteration!!


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

P is for Perish in the Flames!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

*Q* is for quick but painful deaths~


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

R is for Rampaging destruction


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

*S* is for silent deaths...filled with pain


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

T is for Terror inflicted hearts...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

*U* is for You and me~


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

*V* is for VVVVVV


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

W is for Waaaah i got ninjad...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

*X* is for xylophone. I'm too lazy to think of more words that begin with X


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

Y is for Y U NO THINK MORE


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 13, 2012)

*Z* is for ZEAL!! Just to maintain tradition


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

A is for AWH HERE IT GOES!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 13, 2012)

*B*ah, this made we wonder what happened to my waffles...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 13, 2012)

C is for cartoons that i am watching at this exact moment.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2012)

Do you mind telling me the name of the cartoon you're wtching?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 14, 2012)

*E*veryone, just to let you know

*F*or the last 2 weeks I've been on Holiday

*G*ot no free wifi where I was

*H*ow on earth I survived without my dailt Temping I don't know


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 14, 2012)

I see that you misspelt the word daily.
Just enjoy nitpicking on others' mistakes.
Kould you tell me how your holidays have been?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 14, 2012)

*L*ets' see now ....

*M*ust tell you it was Bloody Hot over in Spain

*N*ot one day did it go below 32 Degree C (in the sun)

*O*nly one day did it rain... a few spots !!!

*P*oor me got slightly sunburnt

*Q*uite a bit around the shoulders

*R*eally 'crispy' there ATM


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 14, 2012)

Sounds like it was quite painful.
That would be too bad.
Ugh... I would hate to go to a place that's so hot.
Very likely that it's always like that at this time.
Would be nice if it was at least a little colder.
Xenogears has some nice music.
Yasunori Mitsuda composed it, as he did with most of Chrono Trigger.
Zeal's corridors of time[url] sounds quite similar to [url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nGe_HiDFUc]Shevat the wind is calling since he made them both.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2012)

*A*h... so this is where I left my keys :/


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 16, 2012)

*B*ummer, you found out.
*C*ause I was the one who hid them!
*D*oh! Gotta Run Away!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 16, 2012)

*E*h, I've been lock picking in their absence :/


----------



## Daemauroa (Aug 16, 2012)

*F*ire!! is what they would be screaming if they what you have done to their house.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 16, 2012)

Games are cool
Hey, i play them
I Gotta go
Jk lol i dont
kay, im joking that im joking. 
Look, i gotta go
MAN, CAN YOU LET ME GO?
Noooooo!
Okay bye
PLEASE PLEASE LET ME GO!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 20, 2012)

*Q*uite why I care enough to bump this topic is anyone's guess...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 21, 2012)

*R*eally ??

*S*ick to death of this 'game' r u ?

*T*hat's a shame

*U*nless you're joking... I hope


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2012)

*V*erily, my interest in this game is relative to other people posting here.

*W*elp, if no one posts, I lose interest, and in doing so I lose my incentive to bump :/


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 21, 2012)

*X*enoblade is a game I want to buy.
*Y*et, I bought Last Story and a 3dsxl.
*Z*ero is my account balance. π_π


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 21, 2012)

*A*www poor you

*B*et you wish you still had some money


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 21, 2012)

*C*redit card is my only option.
*D*amaged chip makes it useless.
*E*xcept online, if only i can buy food from Amazon.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2012)

*F*eh, buying food online is what I do all the time...


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 21, 2012)

*G*ranted it's not rotten by the time it gets here. Saw that edit, some games are not worth pirating.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2012)

*H*eh, yeah... left this tab open then did stuff... forgot to refresh ;


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 21, 2012)

*I*t's a mistake anyone can make, heck even I did it just now.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 21, 2012)

*J*a, I believe you  BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 21, 2012)

*K,* I'm ok with this.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 22, 2012)

*L*et's see now....

*M*ade mistake like that myself

*N*o - not the 'not refreshing' bit

*O*rder 2 items by accident at couple of times

*P*ressed 'refresh' by accident

*'Q*uantity' got updated

*R*eally should've pay attention

*S*illy really - after the refresh I just pressed 'continue'

*T*hen I realized the price had doubled


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2012)

*U*nfortunate turn of events
*V*erily you should have payed more attention next time
*W*ell, I have never made that mistake before
*X*-pecting it too happen some time in my life
*Y*ou have to read my crappy sentences while I try to get to the letter "A"
*Z*igzagging all over the place
*A*RUGA!


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 22, 2012)

Bleh, I don't see how FrozenIndignation likes that game.
Could probably scare quite a few people if they played it.
Doesn't seem like a very good idea to do, though.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2012)

*E*h, I'm kinda insane like that


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 23, 2012)

*F*ine water is good


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 24, 2012)

*G*ood pint of beer is what I prefer

*H*ate wine though


----------



## TheodoreWaters (Aug 26, 2012)

*I* made a decision to register an account...
*J*ust for the purpose of posting in this topic.
*K*ill me for registering myself with a fake name.
*L*et's be serious though, this name is supposed to be based off a username I go by now days.
*M*aybe I'll come back to check this topic again, or maybe I won't.
*N*evertheless, I wonder if there's a way to manually delete your own account if you wanted to.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 26, 2012)

*O*mg


----------



## TheodoreWaters (Aug 26, 2012)

*P*ardon?


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 26, 2012)

*Q*uite so


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 26, 2012)

Reading his posts we have no idea what the bot is up to


----------



## TheodoreWaters (Aug 26, 2012)

*S*o... What bot are you talking about?


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 26, 2012)

Taebot, don't want to mention the name cuz he might come here.


----------



## TheodoreWaters (Aug 26, 2012)

*U*mm...  Is he really a bot? There was someone on another site by the name of Tae that mentioned this Alphabet Game before I came here. Who knows if it's the same person...


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 26, 2012)

*V*ery much so, he linked me to your site when he did it. Earlier on he was talking about editing fonts in Mario and Luigi Saga or something like that.
*W*hoops, don't know my Alphabet.
*X*tremely hard to talk about this while playing the game, go to the TaeWong topic!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2012)

*Y*ou suck because you just made me lose "The Game..."


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 26, 2012)

*Z*at game sucks





Spoiler



fuck i lost the game


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 26, 2012)

*A*h, crap he's in here! Get out!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 27, 2012)

*B*ot ??

*C*oming Here ??

*D*on't what that happening

*E*uurrgghhh


----------



## triassic911 (Aug 27, 2012)

Flarg!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2012)

*G*reat scott, we need to go back... back to the future!!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 28, 2012)

*H*ay wait a moment



_kbnft said:


> *A*h, crap he's in here! Get out!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 28, 2012)

*I *don't know

*J*ust explain the last post to me please

*K*bnft quote to be exact

*L*et's see

*M*ove 'back to the future'

*N*ot the past

*O*nly the quote is from the past

*S*o actually we need a quote like




FrozenIndignation said:


> *T*hat's right, he's gonna be Mayor


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 28, 2012)

*T*hat's right, he's gonna be Mayor.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 28, 2012)

*U*nbelieveable 

*V*ery spooky that was 

*W*ell how the hell did I know that would happen  ???


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 28, 2012)

X would equal NO. I wont abbreviate sentences for X,Y, and Z.

Ah, i gotta go
Bye
Cones.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 29, 2012)

*D*idn't you notice

*E*very line you did didn't have a BOLD first letter

*F*orgot the 'Y' and 'Z' as well

*G*ot to read the rules again I think

*(H*ave a look at the 'E' line again)


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 30, 2012)

*I *see it's still not stickied..* *


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2012)

*J*a, then again, this does fall to second page alot :/


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 30, 2012)

*K*an't help out on that problem

*L*ol

*M*ust post more often I think


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 30, 2012)

*N*othing can last forever... mayhaps this thread is approaching it's finite point?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 30, 2012)

*O*ver someone else's dead body!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 30, 2012)

*P*romises Promises !!!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 30, 2012)

*q*uite soo


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 31, 2012)

*R*etired.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

So... please restore The TaeWong Topic. Firefox 14.0.1 enables old-style kerning!


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 31, 2012)

*T*hanks for listening!


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 31, 2012)

Um... I'm surprised that TaeWong posted here.
Very strange for a spam bot.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2012)

*W*eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 1, 2012)

*X*rated comment was going to go here

*Y*et I decided against it

*Z*enzizenzizenzic

*A*nd no . I DIDN'T fall onto the keyboard for that .....

*B*efore you ask

*C*an use Google for the answer


----------



## machomuu (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

Every swear word must be censored by replacing a single letter or all letters with the asterisk.


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 1, 2012)

F*cking awesome, you figured the picture was a 'd' even though he didn't use letters.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

Go to stop censoring swear words!


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 1, 2012)

*H*ahaha fine. TaeWong you need to bold the first letter!


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

*I*f you need to give a fuck to High-Logic...
*J*ump to the Test Font window.


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 1, 2012)

*K*.. wtf?


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 1, 2012)

Looks like TaeWong understand the game's rules rather well.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 1, 2012)

*M*y brain is rather impressed
*N*o other spambot that I know of can do this


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 1, 2012)

*O*f course, I want to save the letters x,y and z for TaeWong, but that seems impossible.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2012)

*P*erhaps he isn't a... no, I mustn't think such things...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 2, 2012)

*Q*wertz is a keyboard


----------



## machomuu (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 2, 2012)

*S*ir, your image s broken. Could you host it somewhere else?
*T*hanks.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 2, 2012)

No, I will not, it's R*u*mia.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 2, 2012)

*V*ery bad Fail ^^^^

*W*here the line STARTING with a 'U' ??


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2012)

*X*elsior... screw the E >_


----------



## machomuu (Sep 3, 2012)

[yt]Zis2TtxdFjQ[/yt]


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2012)

*A*nd around we go again... Mind, I likes touhou music~


----------



## Castiel (Sep 4, 2012)

*B*ackstreet Boys music is the best though


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 8, 2012)

*C*an't say I like them very much

*D*on't like many 'modern' stuff either

*E*very song/group I like are from the late 70- early 90's

*F***k, must be becoming a grumpy ol' man then


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 8, 2012)

*G*ET OFF MY LAWN!!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 8, 2012)

*H*arumph

*I* don't know

*J*ust what is it with...

*K*ids now-a-days


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 8, 2012)

*L*et me tell you young'ins about the good ol' days.

*M*eh? Wazzat? Deer'in aid?

*N*othin' but no good do hickies!!!

*O*ld times we didn't need no deer to gets no aid, you gursh dern hippies is what be wrong with this generation!!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 10, 2012)

*P*ardon !!!

*Q*uite why you have to speak so softly IDK

*R*eally you should speak up

'*S*pecially with us old folk around


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 11, 2012)

ok i had to do this



(Dont look if under aged)


Spoiler



*T*ITYS


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 11, 2012)

*U*seless spell checker you have there


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 11, 2012)

agentgamma said:


> *A*h... fuck!! The cables out!!





CannonFoddr said:


> *F*uck, must be becoming a grumpy ol' man then





Splych said:


> *F*uck this game... Even thought it is my first time playing...





CannonFoddr said:


> *G*ood job you did - otherwise the game will be totally Fucked up



Fixed. People in Google Translate use words like this.
 T*pe text or a website address or translate a document.

*V*isit ParaType to download the PT Font Family.

You found a picture in weheartit that says
Once upon a time, Fuck You, The End.

formatted in Adobe Minion Pro Bold, designed by Robert Slimbach.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 11, 2012)

*W*ell that was unexpected :/


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 11, 2012)

*X*box 360 uses the Segoe typeface. The mail address [email protected] has been banned from WordReference and the day that the ban will be lifted needs to be filled in by an administrator.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 11, 2012)

*Y*ou know this IS meant to be a Kid friendly Forum - TaeWong - hence the censoring

*Z*ero points to me......

*A*m I an idiot, gotta be

*B*loody forgot Taewong a f**king BOT


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 11, 2012)

CannonFoddr said:


> *B*loody forgot Taewong a fucking BOT



Fixed.

*C*hange the typeface for menus etc in Battle for Wesnoth from DéjàVu Sans to Eurostile.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 11, 2012)

*D*amn, Taewong knows how to play this game?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 11, 2012)

*E*nd this swear word censorship. Mom told not to type something.


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 11, 2012)

Flabbergast. Mom from MomCorp? It all makes sense now.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 11, 2012)

*G*ettaway, Didn't you know she's everywhere


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 18, 2012)

*H*ow's everyone doing ??

*I* just wanted to know

*J*ust been too busy playing 'Black Mesa' to post here recently


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 21, 2012)

*L*et me guess - you like Kittens

*M*e personally - I like Dogs

*N*ot the 'toy dogs' though

*O*rdinarily, I prefer 'Bitsa' instead of 'pure breed'


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 21, 2012)

*P*oe in a bottle


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 24, 2012)

*Q*uite a big one by the looks of it


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

*R*ead us, but why is the Hawaiian and Lappish languages not added in Google Translate? Google Translate recognizes swear words in non-censored versions.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 24, 2012)

*s*till alive


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 24, 2012)

*T*hat's glad to know


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 29, 2012)

*U*rghh

*V*ery 'under the weather today'

*W*et & miserable outside


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 2, 2012)

E*x*tra persons may have an custom map for the about:credits page in Mozilla Firefox.

*Y*ours need their letters incorrectly spaced with an appetite for uncensoring profanity.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 2, 2012)

Zoo care

(get what I did there)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 2, 2012)

*A*nd Taewong is STILL spouting garbage

*B*loody BOT

*C*an't the Moderators Ban him/it ??


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 2, 2012)

*D*ino is sexy ;3


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 3, 2012)

*eeeeee*h idk


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 3, 2012)

*F*F Sake

*G*ot to stick to the rules people

*H*ow people forget to BOLD the first letter

*I* don't know

*J*ust to point out

*K*an't bold several first letters either


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 8, 2012)

*L*osing interest in this game are we ??


----------



## Castiel (Oct 8, 2012)

*M*y interest has slightly dropped
*N*ot really any motivation to continue


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 8, 2012)

*O*h dear


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 12, 2012)

*P*lease - someone else post

*Q*uite a while since anyone has


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 12, 2012)

*R*eally?
*S*orry, but
*T*his might be the end.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 12, 2012)

*U*rgh - Hope not

*V*ery long time it's been going

*W*hat's it been now?? - over 2 years


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 12, 2012)

*X*eus- Xeon is my favorite song.
*Y*up, I went there. 
*Z*ero people are participating.
*A*h, but thats ok.
*B*ecause I can keep going.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 17, 2012)

*C*an't.... let.... post.... die 

*D*on't .... falter....

*E*nd .... is ...near.....

*F*altering.....

... *G*ood Grief - thought it was all over then


----------



## Castiel (Oct 17, 2012)

*H*appens sometimes
*I* think this game has almost run it's course
*J*ust sayin'
*K*ill me not
*L*ove me, do
*M*aybe there is still a chance it will survive


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 17, 2012)

*N*ooooooo.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 18, 2012)

*O*h yeah, and can the moderators open the closed topic Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS? Answer yes and it will be opened. He can transcribe images in different languages into text and seems to doesn’t feel good when we close his topics and also got “surprised” when we like his topics.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 18, 2012)

*P*lease go complain about this in one of your own topics, [member='taewong']
*Q*uestions and
*R*equests will not be answered here
*S*wearing in Many Languages is still open. Go whine there.


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 18, 2012)

*T*hats the last one and he is out of here.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 18, 2012)

*U* don't see him requesting deletion of THAT closed topic.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 18, 2012)

*V*ampires have requests. He also got crazy when we close or delete his topics.
*W*e must have the topic “Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS” opened by request.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 18, 2012)

*X*olotly no (sry had to make a word up) 
*Y* do you care some much


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 18, 2012)

*Z*any words can be made up with X like Xactly or Xtreme. You just have to be creative.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 19, 2012)

*A*nd im to lazy


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 19, 2012)

*B*ut when the moderators needs to open the topic “Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS” it should be good. He got crazy when we close, like or delete his topics. He needs to create a scrolling list of all campaign donors that are in the Firefox 1.0 ad (nytimes-firefox-final.pdf).


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 19, 2012)

*c*ant open stupid threads
*d*ont you know that


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 19, 2012)

*E*veryone does ... except him it seems


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 19, 2012)

*F*or his sake, get the “Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS” topic unlocked. The TaeWong topic can be viewed only by moderators. What is this image that is used to be in the “about me” section in TaeWong’s profile? He is a spam-bot program...


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 20, 2012)

*G*osh you are annoying, TaeWong!
*H*elp me to escape the EoF!
*I*'ll give you $10,00000000!
*J*ust save me! Or
*K*ill Me!


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 20, 2012)

*L*ove him, and he also likes to use profanity in a variety of different languages.
*M*ore topics such as the closed “Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS” might be re-opened.
*N*ow Ping gives us a message called Request timed out and the site is slow...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 20, 2012)

*O*r perhaps he just doesn't want a Spambot on his site


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 20, 2012)

*P*ut him in the Contribution Community section in The Battle for Wesnoth game about.cfg file. And he also got crazy when we close or delete his topics. The forum rules says that there is no need to create posts or topics in foreign languages.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 29, 2012)

*Q*uite right


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 31, 2012)

*R*andomly speaking about this, CannonFoddr speaks about a broken image. It can be a international forum. Central and Eastern European characters will not be lost in the forums. Invision Power Board can be used; but the Smash Nation Forum uses this software with no word filter.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 1, 2012)

*S*horten yer b**dy sentences 

*T*hey're too long


----------



## TaeWong (Nov 1, 2012)

*U*h, Excel will ignore all hyphens and the single apostrophe when you start the sorting of lines that contain names or paragraphs. CannonFoddr’s signature has a broken image...


----------



## I_AM_BIB (Nov 1, 2012)

*V*ERMIN!


----------



## machomuu (Nov 1, 2012)

*W*AIT!  There's a new MUTHA F*CKIN TOUHOU GAME THAT'S BEEN ANNOUNCED.

In commemoration, I'll post my favorite Touhou song.  Enjoy.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 1, 2012)

x-scus but i like the old theme


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 2, 2012)

*Y*ou know that broken graphic in my sig - Now Fixed (for now)


----------



## TaeWong (Nov 2, 2012)

*Z*ach and Zackary are in SAPI5 dictionary, but these are names with no stress...
*A*fter that, make out the best of alphabets in different languages including Hungarian and Czech.


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 2, 2012)

*B*ut no English words start with letters from foreign alphabets.
*C*an't post in other languages on this thread.


----------



## TaeWong (Nov 2, 2012)

*D*o the best. Unlock the Poopymon thread along with the TaeWong is gone thread.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 14, 2012)

*E*veryone  !!!!..... The thread is dying

*F*or a while no-one has posted

*G*ood grief - even ME !!!


----------



## _kbnft (Nov 14, 2012)

*H*i!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 15, 2012)

I must say, I am glad GBAtemp is back... 
Jolly! Hello _kbnft!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 16, 2012)

*J*ust hope no passwords have been cracked though


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 17, 2012)

Kaboom! I just hit my brother!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 19, 2012)

*L*ets hope he deserved it

*M*y brother always kept hitting me when we we're younger

*N*ot that I deserved it though

*O*h No - he just liked doing it


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 22, 2012)

*P*erhaps he liked doing it for the 'fun' of it ??


----------



## Gore (Nov 22, 2012)

Quite essential to this thread is the inclusion of John McAfee, thus my post


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 24, 2012)

R U serious?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 26, 2012)

*S*erious ?! - yes I think he is

*T*hat's what I think anyway


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 6, 2012)

*U*nless I'm mistaken this thread is official dying

*V*ery good run I think it's had

*W*hat's it been?? about 3years 7months

*X*cellent work you guys (& gals)

*Y*ou done me proud



Spoiler


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 6, 2012)

*I* am getting a wii!
*J* iehfeng is getting a wiii oh yeah!


----------



## kenjixx (Dec 6, 2012)

*k*ing of my own land


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 6, 2012)

*L*OLOLOL people think that the world will end
M
N
O
P
Q
R
S
T
U
V
W
X
Y
Z
START OVER


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 6, 2012)

LegendaryTemper said:


> *L*OLOLOL people think that the world will end
> M
> N
> O
> ...


 
Lemme continue:

*L*olololol people think that the world will end
*M*om says that is just piece of shit
*O*hey! You believe the world will end? Fuck you. IT WILL NEVAH!
*P*eople say that meteors will fall from the sky, well the only thing falling in december will be snow.
*Q*uery... Internet o.o... (Ignore.)
*R*ascals are bad...  (It's a fact)
*S*un, they say it will shine brightly and many people may die, that's summer if you didn't know 
*T*ry hard convincing people the world will end, you'll become an idiot sooner or later.
*U* are mad if you believe the world will end.
*V*ulpes Abnocto, he'll he'll... (continue if you may )
*W*orld will not end! (how many times am I sayin this -_-)
*X*enForo is good 
Y u no understand child?
*Z*ooba! (replace this, please!!!)

The End.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 6, 2012)

A cat


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 6, 2012)

*B*ut hang on... I finished on 'Z' & suddenly it jumps to 'I'

*C*ould you PLEASE stick to the rules if you want this game to continue

*D*anke vielmals

*E*rm - I THINK I got that right


----------



## kenjixx (Dec 12, 2012)

*F*ly me to the moon


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 12, 2012)

*G*ot a rocket ? - 'cos I don't


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 19, 2012)

*H*appy Xmas Everyone

*I* know I'm a few days early

*J*ust in case I don't come online on the day


----------



## Xarsah16 (Dec 19, 2012)

'*K*ay, thanks, merry xmas to you too. 
*L*etting everyone know I'm really bored right now.
*M*y PS Vita is sitting on the table, I should probably start playing that.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 20, 2012)

*N*oooooooo play the 3ds


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 21, 2012)

*O*h go on let him - it is Xmas afterall


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 21, 2012)

please get me some figgy putten


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 3, 2013)

*Q*uite a while since i posted anything

*R*eally it has

*S*o I'd like to say 'Happy New Year Tempers'


----------

